#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  ....Lina.....

## Dileyla

(30-06-2007: Voor de mensen die dit verhaal net beginnen te lezen, ik ben met een amateuristisch beginnetje begonnen, maar ik zou zeggen lees verder en het wordt steeds beter! Beloofd hihi.. Kus..)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *

hey hey allemaal, ik wilde graag een verhaal zetten op deze site.....ik hoop dat jullie het leuk zullen vinden....ik zou zeggen lees het en zeg me of ik verder moet gaan en wat jullie ervan vinden

Het was weer eens een saaie maandagochtend en had zoals gewoonlijk geen zin om naar school te gaan. 
School interesseerde me niet echt maar het ging mij erom dat ik zou slagen. Met tegenzin sta ik eindelijk op en liep met kleine stappen naar de badkamer. 
Mijn tweelingbroer Amin die zat zich zoals gewoonlijk weer aan het optutten en hij had wel plezier in school, hij heeft meer dan de helft van de meisjes bij ons op school al gehad en we zitten er nog maar anderhalf jaar op. Amin is zo een meisjesgek hij is nu 20 jaar en is bevriend met driekwart van de stad waarin we wonen dus ik kan nooit iets onopgemerkt doen. 

Na een halfuur komt hij eindelijk de douche uit. Hij kijkt me aan en lacht naar me maar ik geef hem een dodelijke blik want nu kom ik telaat op school als ik me niet ga haasten. 
Ik kleed me snel om en pak me spullen bij elkaar terwijl ik een boterham naar binnen werk.
Vervolgens loop ik gehaast naar de tramhalte toe zie net gelukkig de tram aankomen.
Stap snel achterin in, 4 haltes verder moet ik eruit ik pak snel me tas , draai me om en loop met een snelle vaart naar buiten.
Wat ik niet zie is dat er een jongen op hetzelfde moment probeerde uit te stappen. Al mijn boeken vallen uit mijn tas. 
Ik buk om ze op te rapen maar borts met mijn hoofd tegen die zelfde jongen aan.
Hij blijft me lang aanstaren. Ik kijk hem dodelijk aan. Hij is de reden dat ik nu te laat kom. 
Hij kijkt me nietsbegrijpend aan en geeft me mijn boeken aan.
Ik kijk hem emotieloos aan en versnel mijn looppas. Ik hoor hem nog wat roepen maar wat het was is voor mij nog steeds een raadsel!

@ School.

Zoals gewoonlijk was het superdruk.
Alle exen van Amin (dus de helft van de school) keken me zoals gewoonlijk aan met een blik die een men ogenblikkelijk kan doden. Ondertussen ben ik er wel aan gewend geraakt!
Ik rende zowat me les in en bedacht ondertussen een goed smoesje.
Het eerste wat in mij opkwam was: Sorry, de tram had vertraing.
Hij keek me gepiekeerd aan, en heel even dacht ik dat hij me geloofde totdat hij me van repliek diende. "Uh Lina, dat heeft vorige week ook niet gewerkt, waarom dacht je dat het nu wel zou werken?"

Ik kijk hem even aan met een rood kop en besluit maar te zwijgen en een plekje op te zoeken.
Mijn gedachtes dwalen af naar de jongen in de tram. 
Heb achteraf wel spijt van hoe ik hem behandeld heb. Hij kon er ook bar weinig aan doen. 

De pauze brak aan en dat betekend: DRUKTE!
Amin staat ergens op de schoolplein met een grote groep jongens om hem heen. 

Amin: 

Ik was net iets aan het vertellen als Isam naar me toe komt en me vraagt mee te komen.
Ik loop met hem mee, en vraag me af wat er is. 
Hij kijkt me aan met een blik die ik niet kan plaatsen.
"Ik denk dat ik zojuist de liefde van me leven heb ontmoet."
In eerste instantie moet ik lachen om zijn opmerking. Wat legt hij uit? -Ging er door me heen- Hij vervolgde zijn verhaal "Volgens mij zit ze hier op school, je moet me helpen."

Amin: Hmm, daar kan ik misschien wel achterkomen met behulp van mijn zusje, Lina..

Lina: 

Amin roept me naar zich toe, hij was in het gezelschap van een andere jongeman die zijn rug naar me gekeerd had.
Ik kan van waar ik sta niet zien wie er bij hem staat.
Amin: Lina, deze jongeman kan je hulp wel gebruiken, hij is op zoek naar iemand.
Nog steeds draait hij zich niet om.

Amin knikt naar Isam als tegen te vertellen wat hij wilt weten van haar, hij draait zich om en net als hij wilt beginnen slaat hij weer dicht.

Hij kijkt me diep in de ogen aan.
Ik heb het gevoel dat de wereld stil staan. Hoe clich het ook klinkt. 

Hij opende zijn mond en ditmaal waren er wel woorden op komst.....*

----------


## n&a

Ga verder, tis echt goed!!!!!!
sneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel pleassssssssssse?????????????  :boogie:

----------


## missy246

eyy lieverd,

het is een heel goed begin, gelijk spannend en nu wil ik ook graag weten hoe het afloopt......ga snel snel snel verderrr met je verhaall...

liefs missy

----------


## miss_remix

:oog:  MORE

----------


## Dileyla

*He liefjes, thanks, klein vervolgje! Kus

---------

'Nee joh, het is niet nodig'
Hij draaide zich naar Amin om en zegt: 
Vergeet het Amin, het is niet nodig je zusje hierbij te betrekken, ik kom er zelf achter, maar bedankt voor je hulpt. Ik moet er helaas vandoor, ik spreek je snel weer Inshallah."

Amin: Uh. Ja wat jij wilt Isam.
Isam: Loop je even mee, moet nog even wat kwijt.
Lina: Nee, blijf maar hier, ik ga naar me les. Beslama.
Isam:kan je ff meelopen, Amin moet je ff 
Net op het moment dat Lina zich omdraaide werd ze tegengehouden door de stem van Isam.
"Lina, beslama, leuk je ontmoet te hebben."
Ze kijkt hem vluchtig aan en schenkt hem een klein glimlachje. 

Lina:
Die jongen doet wat met mij, toen we elkaar aankeken had ik het gevoel dat alleen hij en ik er stonden ik was Amin helemaal vergeten.Isam. Het kan toch niet zijn dat ik zo snel iemand leuk vind?!

Isam:
Ik kon het meisje niet zien die Amin bij zich riep. Toen ik me omdraaide stond mijn wereld even stil.
Het meisje die ik leuk vind, is het tweelingzusje van Amin, mijn vriend? 
- Dat kon ik niet maken -
Ik kon het niet laten wat te zeggen toen ze wegging. Haar lach deed me de aanwezigheid van Amin vergeten.
*

----------


## Dileyla

* Verder?*

----------


## miss_remix

:stomp:  gewoon doorgaan meid :knipoog:

----------


## Dileyla

* Ok dan, x*

----------


## Dileyla

* Vervolgje again, kussie.

-------------------

Isam was totaal in gedachten verzonken toen Amin hemwakker schudde, 'Wat is er met jou?'
Hijkeek hem zo onschuldig mogelijk aan, en reageerde: 'Uh, nee niets, wat zou er moeten zijn man?'
Amin: Je was helemaal weg met je gedachtes mattie, je zat zeker bij dat meisje?  
Isam: Nee joh, zoveel indruk heeft ze nou ook niet op me gemaakt.
- Diep in zijn hart wist hij dat hij loog - 
Amin: Jaja.. Mattie, ik moet gaan heb een afspraak, we bellen later.
Isam: Ja prima, bedankt voor je hulpt nog!
Amn: Voor jou doe ik alles, enne, niet te veel dagdromen over madame!
Isam: Haha, ik zal het proberen 

Lina was blij dat haar dagje weer voorbij was, ze had zich vandaag niet normaal kunnen concentreren na dat voorgeval.
Isam zat de hele tijd in mijn gedachtes, en hij was ook het laatste waar ik aan dacht toen ik in slaap viel.

Isam was vandaag net zo vaag als Lina. 
Vreemd genoeg deed het hem niets toen hij een paar dames tegen kwam die zijn aandacht wilde hebben. 
Het eerste wat in hem opkwam was Lina.
Maar hoe het ernaar uitzag wist hij niet zeker of Lina ook ooit ZIJN Lina zou worden..
Net als bij Lina was ook Isam in slaap gevallen met zijn gedachtes bij haar.

---------------

Lina's wekker ging over en haastig stond ze op.
Alweer zat Amin in de douche.
'Kom eruit Amin, ik kom weer te laat!!'
Amin: Dat is heel jammer voor je zussie, had je maar eerder op moeten staan!
Lina: Schiet op, aub!!
Amin: Chill zussie, niet stressen, doe relaxed.

Dat maakte haar kwader dan ze al was.
Lina wilde net tegen hem gillen als ze haar telefoon hoort.

- 1 Bericht Ontvangen - 

Een telefoonnummer die ze nooit eerder had gezien verscheen voor haar ogen, de tekst die erin stond was als volgt..
*

----------


## miss_remix

ga snel verder :knipoog:   :boogie:

----------


## zakia012

ga snel verder lieverd. en alle mensen die deze lezen ga naar http://www.smscity.nl/?memid=821543. kus

----------


## Dileyla

*- Lieve Lina, 
Vanaf het moment dat ik je zag ben ik helemaal verliefd op je geworden
Ik weet het jij bent de ware -

Haar hart ging als een bezetene te keer. 
Alweer keek ze naar de nummer, maar ze herkend het echt niet.
Wie had haar nou gezien?
Isam?
- Dat kon toch niet? - 
Ze werd naar de realiteit teruggetrokken door Amin's geblr.
'De douche is vrij zussie, ga douche voor je te laat komt! ' : gniffel: 

Met het smsje in haar gedachtes loopt ze richting de badkamer.

Lina's gedachtes maakten overuren.

 Wie zou het nou anders kunnen zijn dan Isam? Ik heb niemand anders gezien en ik denk dat niemand anders mij ook heeft gezien. 

Ze besluit dat even terzijde te laten en snel om te kleden.
Amin was nog niet weg.

Lina: Amin? Wil je ook te laat komen? Schiet op joh.
Amin: Ah zussie, ik heb een heel ander rooster als die van jou. De eerste paar blokken geen colleges!
Lina: ZO! Dat is zo gemeen van je, je laat me wachten terwijl je zelf vrij bent!!  
Amin: 3 woorden voor jou zussie: EERDER WAKKER WORDEN! 
Lina: Je krijgt je verdiende loon nog wel als ik thuis kom!
 

Lina haast zich alweer, ze vliegt zowat naar de werkcollege. Ja je leest het goed, vliegen, lopen, hardlopen, allemaal te traag momenteel!
Alweer verzint ze een smoesje maar voordat ze die kon vertellen werd ze al van repliek gedient: 'Hou het voor je, je les is uitgevallen'
Lina reageerde met een knikje en liep weg.
Ze vondt het absoluut niet erg dat de les niet doorging maar ze vondt het wel supererg dat ze al zo vroeg haar bed uit was! 

Ik besloot maar buiten te zitten, en al snel dwaalden mijn gedachtes af naar niemand minder dan Isam.

Ik word voor de 2de keer vandaag uit mijn gedachtes gerukt door Amin die luidkeels mijn naam roept.

Amin: He zussie, vraagje, volgende week zijn we jarig. Ik wil een verjaardagsfeestje organiseren, wat vind jij?
Lina: Top. Waar wordt het gehouden?
Amin Een vriend van me wil zijn huis wel ter beschikking stellen.
Lina: Ok, ik mag uitnodigen wie ik wil?
Amin: Ja maar wel realitisch blijven, niet heel de stad uitnodigen!
Lina: Moet jij zo nodig zeggen..  
Amin tikt haar tegen haar neus aan en loop t weer weg.

Alweer was het: Lina en haar gedachtes. Totdat de volgende colleges weer begonnen.*

----------


## zakia012

GA GAUW VERDER KUS.

----------


## Amael

he k was net lekker aan 't lezen en wat gebeurt er NIX dat is 't k wil meer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahahahahahahahahaah super verhaal ga snel verder!!!!!!!!!!


Amael  :engel:

----------


## Dileyla

* Sorry, kan even niks plaatsen, drukkies! Tot snel, kus*

----------


## taourirtia

ga je nog verder het is een TOP verhaal!!

ik wil weer senl het vervolg dus meid ga verder en een stuk verder.

beslama :zwaai: 

Taourirtia

----------


## Dileyla

*Hey thanks voor de reacties, ik ga zeker door, alleen drukjes momenteel!
Kus*

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Heyyy Meissie.. 

Leuk Verhaal  :Smilie: 

Als je tijd hebt moet je zekers door gaan met schrijven
Ga Zo Door  :wohaa: 

Beslema
xx-sweetm0cr0-xx

----------


## Dileyla

hey dames hier hebben jullie een vervolgje veel leesplezier
mwuaaaaaaaaaaah  :blauwe kus: 
Dileyla

de volgende les begint.

Ik loop naar de volgende les en de tijd lijkt te kruipen..de bel..h h lekker naar huis toe.ik heb niet veel gedaan maar ben gewoon moe..ik wilde zo graag naar huis gaan en in me bedje kruipen maar was best lekker weer buiten..ik ga naar huis toe en plof me neer op de bank, 
Lina: Salaam
Ma: Salaam Lina, waar is je broer Amin?
Lina: Ik weer niet mama ik heb hem niet gezien hij had een afspraak volgens mij
Ma: Oke is goed Lina en trouwens er heeft iemand voor je gebeld, hoe heet ze nou.?
Sanae volgens mij ze wilde je wat vragen
Lina: oke choukran mama
Dus ik pak mijn telefoon en bel Sanea op en vraag of zei me heeft gebeld, en ja zij was het.
ze wilde naar scheveningen en ik stemde toen toe om mee te gaan na veel aandringen.

Aangekomen op schevening pakken we een terrasje en bestellen wat te drinken en praten wat na. ik vraag nog aan Sanea hoe het gaat met haar vriend, zodra ik hier over begin trekt ze een zuur gezicht en zegt dat het helemaal niet goed gaat en dat ze roddels heeft gehoord dat hij vreemd gaat, maar durft het hem niet te vragen of het wel zo is, maar het maakt toch niet uit zegt ze hij beld haar de laatste tijd niet vaak op het lijkt net of ze niets meer met elkaar hebben.
oke het drankje besluiten we wat te gaan lopen na een tijdje merk ik dat er in de verte iemand loop die de hele tijd omdraait en me aan kijkt, het lijkt net of hij wat wil zeggen dus ik blijf staan en kijk hem aan ineens besef ik me dat het een vriend is van amin, hij loopt naar me toe voor dat hij iets uitbrengt, hoor ik amin lachend op me afkomen en groet ons allemaal en vraagt aan karim zo heet die jongen dus wat hij hier doet.
karim;" nou ik liep hier voorbij en zag je zusje en wilde haar net vragen of ze jou had gezien want ik hoorde namelijk van Isam dat je in scheveningen was"

Lina; 
die Karim doet wel heel raar hij blijft me steeds aan kijken zelfs als hij tegen Amin kijkt, ook zie ik dat Amin dit merkt.
Dus zeg ik snel hey jongens wij moeten gaan want het begint laat te worden.
Amin; kom ik breng jullie weg, natuurlijk doe ik dit denk ik iemand zo als sanea kun je toch niet alleen over straat laten lopen .

Lina; 
ik zie dat Amin, Sanea steeds aankijkt maar zei probeeert juist steeds weg te kijken ze weet dat mijn broertje een enorme player is en ze heeft een vriend, al weet ik dat ze hem een leuke jongen vind om dat ze het vaak over hem heeft, maar eenmaal thuis aangekomen, ga ik naar boven neem een lange douche doe me pyama aan en loop naar beneden waar Amin klaar staat om naar buiten te gaan naar een of andere feest, hij vraagt dan ineens uit het niets of ik Younes ken ik vraag welke Younes??, nou die ene jongen waaar Sanae iets mee heeft, Ja zeg ik dan die ken nou ik zag hem gister met een Nederlandse wijf hij zoende haar en deed van alles en nog wat dus ik vroeg me af of hij nog iets met Sanea had, en hij trok de deur achter zich dicht.
ik kon me oren niet geloven, moest ik der nou bellen en het vertellen, of hij er zelf laten achter komen, nou ik zie morgen wel het is nu toch te laat om te bellen ze zal wel slapen.
ik ga naar boven en lig op mijn bed en denk na over de hele dag, en val diep in slaap.....

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Hey dat was weer een leuk stukje maar ik vond het eigenlijk best wel kort, ik hoop dat je snel weer wat schrijft  :blij:  

ga zo door meissie
beslema

-xxx- sweeTm0cr0 -xxx-

----------


## Dileyla

heyhey schatjes  :knipoog:  ............sorry dat het zo lang duurt voor een vervolgje maar heb het echt druk.........de huis is elke dag bomvol....... :Mad:  
mohim.......jullie krijgen zo snel mogelijk een lange vervolgjeee 
 :blauwe kus:  Dileyla  :duim:

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *heyhey schatjes  ............sorry dat het zo lang duurt voor een vervolgje maar heb het echt druk.........de huis is elke dag bomvol....... 
> mohim.......jullie krijgen zo snel mogelijk een lange vervolgjeee 
>  Dileyla *


Dat is dan beloofd, we krijgen zo snel mogelijk een Lang vervolgje  :Wink: 

Neem de tijd maar..

Beslema
-Xx- sweeTm0cr0

----------


## Dileyla

hey schatjes........hier is de beloofde vervolgje......ik zal me best doen en er voor zorgen dat jullie vandaag nog eentje krijgen waga??........boussa :blauwe kus:  Dileyla...

ik ga naar boven en lig op mijn bed en denk na over de hele dag, en val diep in slaap.

Ik schrik als ik me wekker af hoor gaanik lag net zo lekker te slapenik had helemaal geen zin om op te staan maar toen hoorde ik de deur van Amins kamer opengaan ik wist dat ik nu moest sprinten om als eerste in de douche te zijn.ik wil niet weer te laat komenaangezien de douche naast me kamer staat heb ik toch meer kans om er eerder te zijnik spring uit me bed.trek de deur open en duw Amin net op tijd opzij en doe de douche deur dichtik was zo trots om zelf  :puh:  ik begon te lachen en Amin was woedend.
Amin:  Linajij komt nu die douche uit zied!!!!
Lina: Nee broertje had je de wekker maar eerder moeten zettenhihihihi(ik genoot want dit deed hij dus elke keer bij mij)
Amin: Lina doe niet zo stom want je gaat er spijt van krijgenzied ik waarschuw niet meer h.
Lina:  oooeh Amin, wat ben ik bang..hihihih :stout: 
Amin:Lina, wacht maar wat ik ga doen ik had je gewaarschuwd en jij bleef doorgaan ewa draag de gevolgen dan!!!!!!!! :kwaad: 

Lina: 
damn nu heb ik hem echt boos gemaakt(oooeh I am Good, hahah)
nou ja pech gehad ik moet ook elke ochtend te laat komen omdat hij zich moet optutten..ik kleedde me uit en stond onder een warme douche straalahhh dit had ik net nodigik was weer diep in gedachte gezonken en ik dacht aan sanea en hoe ik het moest vertellen want ze moet het weten, ze heeft het recht om te weten dat haar vriend vreemd gaat :sad: ik was zo in gedachte over alles en toen dwaalde me gedachte af naar..Isamnaar zijn heerlijke stem..en ik dacht aan zijn ogen en aan..  :schrik:  .AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOUDDDDDDDDDDik gilde het uit..
ik hoorde Amin keihard lachen op de ganggg  :hardlach:  ..hij kon gewoon niet meer stoppen..ik pakte me badjas en opende de douche deurik stond oog in oog met Amin die letterlijk op de grond lag van het lachenhij vond het blijkbaar komische..ik keek hem heel kwaad aan  :Mad:  , wie denk je wel niet dat je bent, vond je dat grappig?!!!!!!!, wacht maar Amin je hebt met de verkeerde een geintje uitgehaald wacht maar wat ik met jou ga doen..jongen je zal spijt hebben dat je dit gedaan hebt!!!!ik sloeg de deur keihard dicht en verbazingwekkend genoeg hoorde ik Amin dit keer nog harder lachen.dan voorheen..vraag me niet hoe dat kan maar het was echt zo :Confused:  ik kleedde me snel aan en maakte de douche deur openAmin kwam net aanlopen en toen hij me zag schoot hij weer in de lach.ik gaf hem een vieze blik en gaf hem een klap op zijn hoofd.wacht maar ar7mar wat ik met jou ga doen..Amin:ja zussie van me ik ben zo bang.hahahah..
ik liep snel naar mijn kamer en kleedde me aan..ik pakte me boeken..snel wat thee drinken en naar school toede tram kwam er toevallig net aan.ik stapte in en pakte me telefoon ik zag een oproep gemist..
ik keek welke nummer het was en het was sanea..ik belde haar op 
toettttt toetttttttt, 
S: hallo, met sanea
L: Hey sanea met Lina hoe is het?
S: ja gaat wel ik had je net gebeld maar je nam niet op.
L: Ja klopt, ik zat denk ik toen in de douche
S: Hey Lina, sorry dat ik je zo vroeg belde maar ik wilde vragen of je zin hebt om de stad in te gaan met mij?, moet wat dingen hebben.
L: nou sanea, dat is dan heel toevallig, dat wilde ik jou ook vragen..
S: ah mooi zo, hoe laat ben je vrij?
L: ik ben 2 uur klaar, hoe laat kan jij?
S: wat dacht je van half 3 in de stad?, we spreken af bij die terrasje op de hoek waga?
L: ok is goed meid, spreek je dan ik moet nu uitstappen..beslama
S: is goed meid , tot vanmiddag..boussa doeggggg

Lina:

Ik stapte de tram uit, en bedacht hoe ik het moest zeggen tegen sanea
Ze moest het weten..ik kon het niet voor me houden.ze heeft het recht om het te weten.ik zat helemaal in gedachte verzonken als ik tegen iemand aan bots..ik wilde net gaan schelden als ik die mooie ogen zie..er kwamen geen woorden meer uit me mond.het was net alsof ik me tong verloren had :Confused:  ik kijk hem aan, hem..Isam.
Isam:sorry, ik zag je niet ik was er helemaal niet bij met me gedachte
Lina:nee, maakt niet uit.ik ook niet.
Isam: Dit is nu al de tweede keer he, jij bent toch Lina?
Lina: (wajooow hij heeft me naam onthouden..)
Isam:ja, het zusje van Amin toch?
Lina: ( en hij weet wie ik nog wie ik ben!!!!) hmm, jij bent Isam he?.
Isam: (ze weet nog wie ik ben.)ja, dat klopt
Lina: (ik wil zo graag blijven.maar moet naar me les de bel gaat)maar he Isam, je hoort het dat is de bel en als ik op tijd wil komen moet ik nu gaan waga?
Isam: Is goed Lina..schiet maar op en fijne dag verder okebeslama Lina
Lina:beslama Isam..
Ik was gewoon aan het smelten.en in gedachte liep ik snel naar me les.  :Iluvu:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

kheb un g0ed ideee  :denk:  als jij n0u ferder gaat met sgryve., szal ik j meer fans bes0rge., tis egt un mo0i ferhaaaaal :d d0ied0ei t0t snel  :Smilie:   :piraat:

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Je verhaal doet meissie  :tong uitsteken: 
ik hoop dat je snel verder schrijft.. Beslema.. 
-xxx-  :blauwe kus:

----------


## hamka83

dag meissie,

echt een leuk verhaal
ga gauw verder

kuszie jihane

----------


## Dileyla

hey lieverds...........nog een vervolgje!!!! lees ze
boussa Dileyla

Ik was gewoon aan het smelten.en in gedachte liep ik snel naar me les.

Ik ging helemaal achterin zitten en was en beetje in me agenda aan het klooien..ik bedoel ik moet me tijd toch vullenalleen was ik er niet helemaal bij met me gedachte was wat namen aan het schrijven enzo..ik realiseerde me niet echt wat ik deed was helemaal in gedachte gezonken.
De leraar: Lina, Linalet eens opLina :kwaad: 
Lina hoorde niets om zich heen ze had niet eens door dat de leraar naar haar toe liep
Leraar:Lina..!hij rukte die agenda uit haar handen, 
Lina: (ik schrok me rot, k had niet in de gaten dan de leraar voor me stond en me agenda in zijn handen had.)uhmja meneer
Leraar:ik weet niet waar je met je gedachte was maar het was zeker niet bij de les..je hebt niets gehoord van wat ik heb zitten uitleggenen ik riep je meerdere malen maar nee hoor Lina..is aan het dagdromen., eens even kijken wat je aan het doen was

De leraar deed zijn bril op en wilde net wat lezen..als Lina opstaat en die Agenda afpakt.Lina: meneer.u heeft het recht niet om in mijn agenda te kijkenhet is priv..ik was me aan het doodschamen..ik had namelijk Isam zitten schrijvenheel groot en heel vaakhad het niet eens oor 3la fata7.
Leraar: Lina ik waarschuw niet meerals je zo door gaat dan mag je maar ergens anders gaan dagdromen!.
Lina: Okey meneer..was al blij dat hij niets ging voorlezen uit mijn agenda.dat zou een ramp geweest zijn.pfiewwww

Lina:
He he die stomme bel eindelijk.de pauze is begonnenik loop naar de kantine en haal wat te drinken heb onwijze dorst.

Amin: Lina..zussie van me ik heb die actie van jou gehoord.dagdromen yek..
Lina: Willieee hoe bedoel je nieuws gaat snel hier op school is niet eens 20 minuten geleden gebeurt.
Amin:ewa Ja zussie.mohim vertel eens.over wie was je aan het dagdromen?
Lina: Wat?!.wat zeur je nou over niemand. :Mad: 
Amin: Ewa zussie als het niets is dan waarom ben je boos aan het worden hahahah 
 :stout: 
Lina:nou broertjeik ben boos omdat ik nog niet vergeten ben wat jij vanochtend heb gedaan bij mij.wie geeft jou het recht om tegen me te praten??!
Amin: Zussie tochchillmet deze gedrag maak je geen indruk op de jongen over wie je aan het dagdromen washahahahhaha.
Lina:Amin.laat me beter met rust voordat ik de aula bij elkaar ga gillen.enne denk maar niet dat je al van me af bent.ik pak je nog wel terug doei doei broertje van me.
Amin: doei schatje.lieverd..zussie van me..hahahah

Lina
Ik liep de schoolplein op en ik zag nabila..de tiende (ofzo) ex-vriendinnetje van Amin..het gerucht ging dat ze nog steeds helemaal gek was op me Amin...ze kwam naar me toe lopen
Nabila:Hey Lina..hoe is het?
Lina: (ik snapte niet wat zij kwam doen..ze was ze3ma superlief..ik reageerde gewoon ook normaal) Hoi nabila.ja gaat goed..met jou?
Nabila:Ik had een vraagiehmmm weet jij misschien of Amin een vriendin heeft:$
Lina: (ik zag dat ze zich duidelijk schaamde om mij dit te vragen.)uhm.nou nabila voor zover ik weet nietmaar Amin verteld mij ook niet allesik weet het eerlijk gezegd dus niet
Nabila: maar je hebt niets gehoord..dus het kan wel zijn dat hij vrijgezel is?
Lina: nou nabila.dat kan best jamaar zoals ik al zei weet het niet zeker he
Nabila: Nou Linatoch bedankt waga?
Lina: graag gedaan..beslama
Nabila: beslama

Lina
Ik kon niet eens van mijn pauze genietenterwijl ik m echt nodig hadom te dagdromen.hihihihihi  :stout:  
Mohim de bel ging weer.en ik ging naar me les toe..de dag verliep weer saaaaai zoals gewoonlijk..ik was eindelijk vrij..ik liep naar de tramhalte want ik heb afgesproken met Sanea in de stad.eindelijk aangekomen.zag ik Sanae al diep in gedachte gezonkenWaar was ze met haar gedachtes??  :Confused:

----------


## Dileyla

hey dames......ik heb geen reacties :frons:  maar ik heb wel een vervolgje geschrevennnn dus hier is het.....BOUSSA kbiera Dileyla  :blauwe kus: 

Waar was ze met haar gedachtes??

Ik liep rustig op haar af, maar ze had niet in de gaten dat ik er aan kwamze was duidelijk ergens in dromenland
Lina: hey Sanae!
Sanae :frons: ik schrok een beetje aangezien ik er helemaal niet bij was met mijn gedachten.....) hey Hbiba..ik zag je niet eens aan komen sorrywas er niet helemaal bij met me gedachten..
Lina: me3lish, ik zag het eerlijk gezegd wel aan je dat je echt aan het piekeren was.hoe is het met?
Sanae: hmm, nou ik weet het eerlijk gezegd allemaal niet meer :frons:  
Lina: (ik nam plaatst tegenover haar) lieverd je kan me alles vertellen.ik ben een en al oor (ik nam haar handen in de mijne en ze begon)
Sanae: Lina, ik denk dat younes(haar vriend) vreemdgaat.ik heb hem nog niet zelf gezien maar ik heb allemaal geruchten gehoord over een of ander Nederlands meisje die hem vaak komt opzoeken op zijn werk
Lina(ze barste in tranen uit, maar ik wist dat ik het moest vertellen wat Amin mij verteldehet is dus wel waaren ik moet het vertellen..hij is het niet waard ze moet hem vergeten.ik schraapte me keel bij elkaar en wilde net wat zeggen.)Sanae, lieverd ik moet je wat vertellen, Sanae vertrok..ze werd helemaal bleek..ze begon te stotteren, LLina.Lina..kijkkk en ze wees achter me.ik draaide me om en ik zag Younes zitten met een meisje.ze waren elkaar aan het aflebberen. :schrik:  
Ik wist niet meer wat ik moest doen ik wilde me net omdraaien naar Sanae..als ik haar zie lopen..naar hem toeik probeer haar nog terug te roepen..maar ze reageerde niet..younes die haar nu ook zag..duwde dat meisje van hem af en kijk een beetje benauwd
Sanae: hoe durf je jij vuile hufter!!!!.ik hield van je en kijk wat je doet,!!!!!!  :kwaad:  , ze kon haar tranen niet meer bedwingen en begon te schreeuwen tegen hem.
Younes: sorry schatje echt waar ik kan het uitleggen
Sanae: (ze kon er niet meer tegen..) Noem me geen schatjeik ben je schatje niet meer!!!en hoe wil je dit uitleggen..je was haar aan het aflebberen, het was duidelijk genoeg! Ik heb het met mijn eigen ogen gezien.ik hoorde iedereen erover praten maar ik geloofde hen niet met mijn domme kop!!!! Ik dacht dat je niet zo was.dat hield ik mezelf altijd voor.maar nee hoor meneertje is gewoon een vieze playertje. :kwaad:  

Younes kon geen woord meer uitbrengenhij wist dat hij het zwaar verpest hadmaar hij had er wel echt spijt van :frons: .hij had Sanae nog nooit zien huilenen het deed hem ook pijn dat hij haar zo gekwetst had.
Die Nederlandse grietje zat ze alleen maar aan te staren.ze durfde niets uit te brengen ze was bang dat ze anders een harde stoot zou ontvangen
Sanae keek hem voor de laatste keer aan pakte de milkshake waar younes en die wijf met zijn tween van aan het drinken waren en gooide het zo over hun heen
Sanae: Jij bent mij niet waard !en ze liep weg..hij riep haar naam nog maar ze zou het hem nooit meer vergeven.

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Ik heb ze allebei gelezen, alleen ik had bij die eerste nog geen tijd gehad om een reactie te plaatsen  :blozen: 

Maaaarrrrrr ze zijn allebei geweldig hoor.. dussss ik heb ze alvast gelezen meid en je moet zeker snel weer doorgaan  :grote grijns: 

Okeee Beslema
-xx-sweetm0cr0  :blauwe kus:

----------


## hamka83

ik ben nu pas terug van de feest in Meervaart, ben heel moe en kan het niet laten om de verhalen te lezen!!

ga gauw door met je verhaal

bousa jihane

----------


## Dileyla

hey schatjes.........hier komt tie dan......een lange vervolgje.......dank je voor alle reacties BOUSSAAAAA Dileyla

Sanae: Jij bent mij niet waard !en ze liep weg..hij riep haar naam nog maar ze zou het hem nooit meer vergeven. 

Ze liep naar Lina toe die daar met een mond vol tanden stondze wist niet echt wat ze nu moest doen.Lina liep naar Sanae toe en sloeg een arm om haar heen
Lina: lieverd, jij verdient veel beter.hij weet niet wat hij mistik zag het aan hem hij had er spijt van
Sanae: (ze was nog steeds aan het huilen) JA Lina, maar van spijt kan je niets kopen.
Lina: Kom Hbiba gaan we naar mijn huis toe waga..
Sanae: Ja, is goed ik kan niet zo thuis komen dank je wel schat.
Lina: Geen dank meissie voor jou doe ik alles.

Toen ze thuis aankwamen gingen ze meteen naar Linas kamer..Sanae zat op Linas bed en ze was nog steeds een beetje aan het snikkenze had het nog steeds erg moeilijk mee natuurlijkLina ging naast haar zitten en trooste haar.zo zaten ze op haar bed totdat ze deur open vloog..
Amin: He zussieeeeeeeee!!!!!, oeps.Amin liep helemaal rood aan..hij wist niet dat Sanae er ook was, hij keek haar aan en wende meteen zijn ogen af toen hij haar zag huilen.hij wilde graag weten wat er was maar nu moest hij hier zo snel mogelijk weguhm.he sorry.ik wist niet dat Sanae er ook was.
Lina: Ja, Amin..ga nou maar wegwil je!

Amin:
Ik kwam thuis en groette me moeder met een kus op haar hoofd.ik liep naar de keuken want ik had echt onwijze hongersnel eten opgeschept en ging voor de buis zittenhmm zappen en zappen maar er is niets op tv..hmm weet je wat ik ga Lina ff pesten hihihih :stout:  
Ik liep rustig de trap op.ik ga haar eventjes laten schrikken..die deur hard opentrekken ze ligt vast wel lekker aan het dagdromen.net als vandaag in de les hahahahah.
EnAmin: he zussieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! In plaats van dat lina schrok, schrok ik.Lina was niet alleen ze was met Sanae in op haar bed, ik zag dat sanae aan het huilen was, ik wist niet wat ik moest doen.uhm..sorry en ik liep weghet deed me pijn om Sanae zo te zien huilen..ik denk dat ze het nu weet dat Younes vreemd ging.kan niet andersik trek de deur achter me dicht en loop naar me kamer toeik laat me vallen op mijn bed en me gedachten dwalen af naar Sanae
Ik ben diep in gedachte gezonken als ik me telefoon hoor af gaan..
Amin: jahallo
Karim: heyyyyy Amin, hows life jongen?
Amin: Ewa ja zijn gangetje he.
Karim: he ga je vandaag mee naar die nieuwe tentje..in de stadik heb VIP-kaarten man, en ik weet jij staat altijd klaar om te gaan..
Amin: (ik had echt geen zin om te gaan..voor het eerst) UhmKarim dit keer niet man voel me niet echt goed..ik weet niet wat het is andere keer waga
Karim: hmm, Amin weet je zeker dat er niets is?, normaal gesproken ben je gelijk de eerste in de rij..maar ok mohim spreek je dan morgen weer en wat er ook is komt goed ok酅..enne als je je bedenkt, dan kan je bellen..ik hou een kaartje voor je opzij waga
Amin: he Karim, dank je mattie maar er is niets..thalla waga en beslama
Karim:beslama Amin

Amin:
Ik draai me om in me bed en zie de gezicht van Sanae weer voor me.welke jongen zou nou vreemd gaan als hij haar zou hebben.?? Die Younes is echt een sukkel zomaar haar hart brekenik was zo in gedachte verzonken..


Lina:
Amin kwam plotseling mijn kamer in stormenhij wist niet dat Sanae er wastoen hij haar zag schrok hij.ik zag dat hij medelijden met haar had..hij vond het zo erg om haar zo te zien, en eerlijk gezegd reageerde ik ook een beetje te fel tegen hem.ik ga straks mijn excuses aanbieden..
Lina: he Sanae Hbiba gaat het een beetje?
Sanae: Ja het gaat beter.. dank je wel..je bent echt een hele grote steun voor mij
Lina:ah meid voor jou doe ik alles..en een schat van een meid als jou verdient Younes helemaal niet
Sanae:Je hebt gelijk lieverd..
Lina: weet je wat anders blijf je toch hier slapen.ik begin morgen pas laat
Sanae: hmm dat is wel heel lief maar me spullen liggen thuis.
Lina: uhm weet je wat ik smeek Amin wel of hij die spullen wil halen als jij naar huis belt om te vragen of ze alles willen klaarleggen..aan je zus.dan gaat hij ze ophalen..waga?
Sanae: Uhm ja dat kan wel ja maar..wil Amin dat wel?
Lina: Sanae.laat dat maar aan mij over waga ga jij maar bellen hier heb je mijn telefoon ik ga ff naar Amin toe.
Sanae:Ok dank je wel lieverd.
Lina: Graag gedaaaaaaaan !!!

Lina:
Ik loop richting Amins kamer.ik zie hem daar op bed liggen met zijn handen in zijn nek.hij is aan het piekerenhij zag en hoorde me niet eens binnekomen..
Lina:Hey Amin
Amin:Hey Lina.....ik hoorde je niet eens.....
Lina:Ja je was ergens in dromenland.waar was je met je gedachtes?
Amin: Uhm..nee nergens was gewoon moe.
Lina: Okemaar wat ga je vandaag doen dan?
Amin:niets..ik blijf thuis voel me niet zo goed..
Lina: Hmmmmm.Amin dit is niets voor jou hoezo dat dan?
Amin: Ewa safi kan tochgeen zin hoeft niet perse iets te zijn hoor
Lina: hmm wil je dan wat voor mij doen?
Amin: en dat is?
Lina:Nou, eventjes naar de huis van Sanae toe gaan ze blijft hier slapen alleen moet ze wat spulletjes hebben.
Amin: Uhmis het uit met Younes?
Lina: nou om eerlijk te zijn klopt het wel wat je zei hij ging vreemd en we gingen vandaag wat drinken en toen zagen we hem met een grietje elkaar helemaal aan het aflebberen dus het is zwaar voor haar nu okekan je aub die spullen gaan halen?
Amin: Oke is goed..zeg maar tegen haar dat ik ze over 10 minuten ga halen waga?
Lina: is goed dank je wel Amin, je bent een schat., ik loop naar hem toe en geef hem een dikke knuffel
Amin: Ewa safi, lina t zit wel goed niet doen alsof dit de eerste keer is.hahaha, maarre lina..dat betekend dat je me niet meer ga terug pakken he
Lina: hahaha, nee lieve broertje dat zou ik mijn schatje toch niet aan kunnen doen hahahha :stout:  
Amin: nee toch daar ben ik te lief voor..hahah
Lina: oke zied kleed je alvast aan.., en schiet op doeg
Amin: Oke ik kom zo doeidoei enne Lina.wens haar veel sterkte namens mij waga..
Lina: oehhhhhamin..zal ik doen  :knipoog:

----------


## Dileyla

hey dames...ik heb geen reacties :frons:  maar ik heb een vervolgje geplaatst voor jullie!!!! BOussa en dina wina en Chamcia, Sweetmocro en alle andere lieve dames BOUSSA :blauwe kus:  Dileyla

Lina

Ik liep terug naar mijn kamer en zag dat Sanae net had opgehangen
Lina: hey hbiba, Amin gaat het doen hij zei dat hij over 10 minuten gaat waga..
Sanae:Ja, wil je hem voor mij bedanken.
Lina: zal ik doen en hij wilde je trouwens veel sterkte toewensen waga
Sanae:huh? Weet hij het?
Lina: uhmja eerlijk gezegd wel..kijk gisteravond wilde hij net weggaan en toen vroeg hij mij of jij nog met Younes haden ik zei ja..en toen vertelde hij mij dat hij younes had gezien met een Nederlands grietje..en dat ze elkaar aan het aflebberen warenik had dus vandaag met je afgesproken om het te vertellen aan joumaar net toen ik iets wilde zeggen had jij hun al gezien..dus ik heb het je niet kunnen vertellenen Amin wist dat je er achter was gekomen.toen hij je zo zag..
Sanae:hm..(Sanae begon weer te huilen).ik kan niet geloven dat hij eerst naar haar toe ging en dan naar mij toe kwam en dan kon doen alsof er niets aan de hand was..
Lina: Meidlaat het rustenhij is je niet waard vergeet hemof probeer het tenminste er zijn zat jongens die jou wel verdienen..
Sanae:je hebt gelijk lieverd., zo stonden we in elkaars armen zonder enig besef van tijd..we hoorde dat er iemand op de deur klopte.binnen
Amin: hey dames sorry dat ik stoor maar ik heb hier je tas met spullenen hij keek Sanae aan
Sanae:uhm Aminik wil je heel erg bedanken
Amin: Graag gedaan Sanae.
Sanae gaf hem een klein glimlachje.en AminAmins hart klopte als een gek.nooit had hij zoiets gevoeld voor een meisjeAmin de player ..verliefd??  :Confused:  nee dat kan niet..maar toch was het zo
Amin: uhmSanae..gaat het een beetje met je, (hij had niet eens door dat hij dat zei.)
Sanae:ja het gaat wat beter..dank je..en dat komt allemaal door een schat van een 2ling zusje die je hebt.
Lina:nou nou, laat me niet blozen..
Amin: ewa ja.ze kan ook soms een schatje zijn hoor..heel soms dan he..hahahah
En zo lagen ze met zijn drien in een deuk..Sanae.Amin en Lina..
Amin: maar ok dames ik ga dan weer voordat Linastopt met lachen en me dan een stomp verkoopt  :knipoog:  
Lina: Ja ja je hebt gelijk ga er maar snel vandoor voordat ik iets doe hahahah
Amin:beslama Sanae slaap zacht...uhm..en maak je niet druk..hij is jou niet waard..., ik begon rood aan te lopen..heb ik dat nou echt gezegd..Willieee..
Sanae: beslama Amin dank je en jij ook slaap lekker. (mijn hart..gaat als een bezetene tekeer..heeft hij dat echt gezegd :| )

Amin :
Ik liep weg naar mijn kamer.......en ik wist het nu zeker.....ik ben verliefd......ik die altijd heb gezegd dat ik nooit zomaar verliefd zou worden is verliefd.....  :Iluvu:  

Sanae:
Toen Amin binnenkwam ging me hart te keerik ga toch niet verliefd worden he..ik heb het net uitgemaakt met een ander.maar eerlijk is eerlijk..Amin is de eerste jongen op wie ik verliefd was geworden..en hij was mijn eerste liefde..maar of het wat kan worden tussen ons??.ik weet niet eens of hij mij wil.hij heeft zat meisjes die smeken om aandacht bij hem en bovendien..ik heb geen zin in nog een gebroken hart van een player.. :frons:  

Lina:slaap jij maar op mijn bed ik slaap wel op deze matras waga
Sanae: Nee, daar komt niets van in..zied ga in je bedje liggen jallah.
Lina: Nee Sanae..jij mag mijn bed ik vind het niet erg om op de grond te slapen en bovendien heb jij helemaal niets te zeggen jij bent een gast lekker puh :stout: 
Sanae: Yek hahah ok omdat je zo aandringt hahah
Lina: Mooi zohihihih

Zo lagen we nog een beetje te draaien en verhalen aan het vertellen, herinneringen ophalen.gek doen..lachen gieren brullen.en het leek net of Sanae eventjes vergeten was wat er was gebeurd.totdat ze in slaap viel.

Lina: 
Ik kon nog niet echt in slaap vallen..ik was aan het piekeren over Sanae, en wat ik zou doen als ik in haar situatie zatmaar al snel gingen mijn gedachtes naar Isam.ahhh heb had ik vandaag ook gezien..en die gesprek die we hadden (die vrij kort was haha) die bleef ik in gedachte maar herhalen..en met Isam in mijn gedachtes viel ik in slaap

Amin:
Ik ben maar aan het draaien in bed..ik kan niet in slaap vallenmijn gedachte dwalen af naar Sanae..die in de kamer hiernaast lag..ze ligt waarschijnlijk al te slapen.ik hoorde ze nog lachen ik hoorde haar lach..en ik voelde me weer een stuk beter.dat ze weer kon lachen na wat die klootzak haar had aangedaan.met de gedachte aan Sanae val ik in slaap

----------


## hamka83

nou meissie had net even geen tijd om te reageren, maar vind je verhaal echt super goed, ga vooral zo door, en plaatst please nog een vervolg vanavond

bousa jihane

----------


## Dileyla

hey Hamka83 dank je wel voor je lieve reactie.....een vervolgje voor vanavond?hmm ik heb vandaag al 2 vervolgjes geplaatst en ik ben ziek maar ik zal het proberen waga....maar ik beloof niets anders krijg je morgen gewoon een hele lange BOUSSA Kbiera Dileyla

----------


## hamka83

o oke, lah ye shafiek. 
He ik vind je ook een hele mooi naam hebben. Als je morgen pas een vervolg plaatst dan lees ik hem pas woensdag avond omdat ik 2dagen weg ben voor een training. 

groetjes en bousa kbira jihane

----------


## sweety_neda

wauwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, moooooooi mooooooooooi,
dat is nou mijn sgaaaaaaaaaaatje, lieverddddd me complimenten, jij weet wat schrijven is, 
sgat hou me niet in spanning blijf schrijven,
kusjeeeeeeeee neda, dina wina, 
daaaaaaaag dilly de willllllllllly (k) (k)love yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh moiiiiiiii sgatje

----------


## Dileyla

> _Geplaatst door sweety_neda_ 
> *wauwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, moooooooi mooooooooooi,
> dat is nou mijn sgaaaaaaaaaaatje, lieverddddd me complimenten, jij weet wat schrijven is, 
> sgat hou me niet in spanning blijf schrijven,
> kusjeeeeeeeee neda, dina wina, 
> daaaaaaaag dilly de willllllllllly (k) (k)love yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh moiiiiiiii sgatje*


aaah dank je wel Dina Wina.......hbiba djeliii, chamciaaa hamka , sweet morco en alle andere lieve damessssss nog een vervolgje en morgen krijgen jullie een langeeee boussa kbiera  :blauwe kus:  Dileyla 

Lina
Ahhh..ik ben zo moe ik pak me telefoon om te kijken hoelaat het is..08:42 hmm best vroeg.ik draai me om naar Sanae om te kijken of ze nog slaaptja ze ligt nog in diepe slaap.ik draai me op me zij en dan dwalen me gedachte af naar die sms-je die ik destijds had ontvangenik weet nog steeds niet zeker wie het is.ik moet gewoon Amins telefoon pakken daar staat de nummer van Isam vast wel inik draai nog een beetje rond en besluit dan om 09:34 op te staan en een douche te gaan nemen..ik laat Sanae wel slapen.ik pak mijn badjas en loop wil naar de douche lopen.hmm Amin.ff kijken wat hij aan het doen is.ik maak de deur van zijn kamer langzaam open..hij ligt op zijn rug, en zijn telefoon ligt naast hem ewa ja.zijn telefoon is zijn schatje  :stout:  hihi.ik loop stilletjes naar hem toe en probeer die telefoon te pakken..willie als hij me pakt wat ga ik dan voor excuus gebruiken.ik buig me over hem heen en ik zie dat hij in een diepe slaap is..1, 2, en nu ga ik hem pakken.ik rijk me hand uit en net als ik zijn telefoon in me handen heb voel ik mijn hand in een harde greep.
Amin: aha lieve zussie, wat heb jij in me telefoon te zoeken..?!
Lina: uhm..uh.nee nee niets ik wilde alleen kijken hoelaat het is.(ik voelde me zo betrapt damn) :frons: 
Amin: hmm weet je het zeker?
Lina: Ja ..tuurlijk (en ik probeer een glimlachje op te zetten).
Amin: Nou zussie als je wilde weten hoelaat het was kon je toch ook op je eige telefoontje kijken die je daar in je hand hebt?
Lina: Ja dat weet ik ook wel maar ik wilde ff kijken of het wel gelijk liep..
Amin: hmmz.zussieweetje dit is de eerste keer in mijn hele leven dat ik merk dat je zwaar nerveus benten ik kan het weten ik ben je 2linghaha.jallah zied vertel me nou eerlijk wat wilde je doen met mijn telefoontje? :stout: 
Lina: Ewa safi.niets ik zeg toch wat er was ik wilde kijken of er verschil in tijd was
Amin: Lina, raar he dat ik het niet geloof.maar ok ga snel naar de douche want ik wil ff douche als je klaar bent schiet op en je gaat me nog vertellen wat je met me telefoontje wilde doen he
Lina: Nah ja zeg..laat zitten en trouwens ik ga lekker uitgebreid douche jongen
Amin: Dat zou ik maar niet doen als ik jou was voordat je dadelijk onder de zeep zit en dan plotseling..zit je zonder water..ja allerlei dingen kunnen gebeuren liefie :stout:  haha
Lina: Oh Amin als je dat maar uit je hoofde zet en trouwens.Sanae is na mij in de douche dus je gaat lekker 2 beurten wachten jongen:P
Amin: (ik was ff vergeten dat Sanae hier nog was.)uhm.oh ja Sanae.hoe gaat het met haar, wat beter?
Lina: Jawel gaat wel beter..
Amin: ok dan en jallah zied naar de douche toe.voordat het een eeuwigheid gaat duren.
Lina: Ja ja ik ben al wegggggg
Ik nam een snelle douche en liep weer naar mijn kamer toe..sanae waas al wakker geworden,
Sanae: goedemorgen lieverd
Lina: goedemorgen lekker geslapen meid?
Sanae: ja viel als een blok in slaap was zo moe van al dat huilenen lachen natuurlijk
Lina:ok de douche is vrij ga maar lekker douchen waga hier heb je een handdoek.
Sanae: "dank je lieverd"
Ik loop naar de douche en stap onder de warme douche straal,diep in gedachte gezonken geniet ik van het warme water die al me zorgen voor even weg laat vloeien......

----------


## sweety_neda

mooiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, moooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiii, sgaaaaaaaaaaat ga lekker veder, love yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, en die amin, die moet wat krijgen met die sanea  :verliefd:   :love2:

----------


## hamka83

He meiden hebben jullie me wel gemist toen ik weg was???

ewaaa

----------


## Dileyla

hey hamka83 tuurlijk hebben we je gemist lieverdddd.........!!!!!!, je hebt denk ik alles ingehaald en ik zou zeggen niet meer weggaan voor een paar dagen want we kunnen je niet meer zo veel missen.... :knipoog: .....mwuahhhhh :blauwe kus: 
boussa kbiera
Dileyla


ps: Dina wina dank je hbibaaaaaaa :blauwe kus:

----------


## missy246

hai meid,

leuk verhaal joh......moehim ga snell verder kunnen we weer verder genieten van dit mooie verhaal

grote boussa missy

----------


## ChamCia4you

Salaam ...

He LievUrd ...echt goed van je vindt het echt een toffe verhaal...jemoet snel weer verder je moet me niet zo lang laten w8en:$ he :rolleyes: he:)
ik wil zo snel mogelijk een VERVOLGJE !!! he schat !! love ya..en ga zo door !

kuszzz ! (K)(K)(K) boesaaaa zinaaa djelie... 


Ma3aSalmAa.. :melig2: :blij:

----------


## ChamCia4you

pompiedom...(8)....pompiedam.... :aanwal: ik w8 nog steeds...(8)(8)

----------


## Dileyla

hey schatjes.........en natuurlijk chamcccccc hbiba dank je wel hier is je vervolgjeeeee boussa aan alle lieve mensen  :blauwe kus:  Dileyla

Ik genoot van die heerlijke straal het was eerlijk gezegd een doodnormale douche maar toch voelde het anders aanmijn gedachtes gingen naar Amin.die waarschijnlijk al naar school is.maar wel in het zelfde huis was vannacht..ik stapte onder de douche vandaan en pakte me handdoeken wikkelde me daarin er is toch niemand boven alleen Lina.ik maakte de douche deur open en wilde terug lopen naar linas kamer..oh shit ik was mijn pyjama daar vergeten..ik liep terug en net toen ik oog in oog stond met Amin die niet wist wat hij moest doen ik had alleen een handdoek om me heenen verder niets me haren waren zeiknat en los..ik wist niet wat ik moest doen en we bleven elkaar ff aankijken totdat hij zei:oh.sorry ik wist niet dat je nog de douche nodig had ik hoorde de deur dichtgaan ik had niet gedacht dat je terug zou komen.
Sanae: uhm..ja ik moest me pyjama pakken ik wist niet dat je thuis was..
(willie we waren gewoon een gesprek aan het voeren met wat ik alleen aanhaddamn..maar hij had ook alleen een broek aan en een ontblote bovenlichaam..volgens mij had hij dat zelf niet eens door hihi.)
Amin: uhmnou ga maar je pyjama pakken en Sanae nogmaals sorry he wist het echt niet..
Sanae: me3lish Amin zit al goed.ik bedoel jij dacht ook niet dat ik er zou zijn en ik moest lachen..
Amin: ah.ehm dat had ik niet eens in de gatenhmm we hebben dus allebei niet zo veel aan hahahah
Sanae:dat kan je wel zeggen ja..hahahah

Sanae
Ik pakte snel mijn kleren uit de douche en liep terug naar Linas kamer
Lina was net klaar met het gebed en draaide zich naar me toe..
Lina:Sanae,zei ze met een geniepige lachje..wat was dat in de gang, en wat heb je aan hahahahhaha
Sanae vertelde het hele verhaal en samen lagen ze helemaal in een deuk hahahah

Amin
Ik hoorde de douche deur open gaan en weer dicht gaan ik dacht dat Sanae al naar Linas kamer ging en net toen ik uit mijn kamer kwam stond ik oog in oog met 
Sanae.ik keek haar aan en ze had alleen een handdoek om zich heen..verder niets..je zag haar mooie haar langs haar gezicht en haar blote benen en armenze had niet gedacht dat ik thuis wasze werd lijkbleekwe keken elkaar allebei aan wisten niet echt wat te doen.de stilte werd door haar onderbrokenen we hebben zitten praten.verontschuldigingen enzo.rampmaar we hebben uiteindelijk toch gelachen toen ik er met mijn domme kop achter kwam dat ik zelf ook geen shirt aan had.grappig.maar oke ik liep naar de douche en mijn gedachte dwaalden wederom af naar Sanae..en haar schoonheid..
Sanae:
Willie..was wel erg maar ok hij had ook niet veel aan..haha.we hebben ons snel omgekleed en wat ontbetenme spullen bij elkaar gebracht en net toen Lina en ik het huis wilde verlaten kwam Amin naar me toe.
Amin:Hey Sanae, je die grote tas ook hier laten...dan breng ik het vanavond wel langs..hoef je er niet mee te sjouwen in de tram?
Sanae:uhm.dat zou heel lief zijn want hij is eerlijk gezegd wel een beetje zwaar
Amin: zie je nou wel jallah geef maar ik breng hem na 8 uur waga?
Sanae: Is goed Amin dank je wel
Amin: Graag gedaan
Lina: hmmmmmmm.
Amin:Lina? Wat voor taal is dat? Hmmmmm?
Lina: Nou dat is mijn taal en ik zeg Hmmmmmag toch wel hehahaha
Amin: wat jij wil zussiehahah
Lina:mohim, we moeten er vandoor neem snel afscheid en jallah zied
Amin:ah Yek is goed Beslama Sanae, en hij pakte haar hand en drukte er een kus op.
Sanae: (ze voelde zich rood aanlopen maar vond het zo lief van hem) hm..bedankt en Beslama Amin
Lina:Doeg broertje van me
Amin: doeg schattebout haha

Lina
Hmm Sanae en Amin worden steeds closer..als is het onbewust ze gaan wel een beetje ehm ehm met elkaar omkan het niet het omschrijvenkomt nog

Sanae
Ah ik vond het zo lief van hem toen hij me die kus gaf op mijn handschattig.hmm ik ben toch niet :iluvu: ik moet het niet zo ver laten komenmaar elke keer als ik hem weer zie dan gaat mijn hart tekeer..ik weet dat het net uit is met Younes maar als ik Amin zie dan vergeet ik Younes gewoon.als ik in zijn ogen kijk, dan vergeet ik alles om me heenhmm nee dit gaat te verik ben wel verliefd..maar ik wil geen gebroken hart niet weermaar misschien is hij helemaal niet zo..ik zie soms hoe hij naar me kijktnee Sanae ophoudenniet zo snel toegeven.ik wilde er ff niet aan denken en keek Lina aan om een gesprek te beginnen ik moet niet zoveel piekeren

----------


## ChamCia4you

Salaam...

Go dileyyy Goo Dileyy Goo dileyyy ..
je doet het goed he... :lole: echt toff !! je moet weer een vervolgje plaatsten he zo snel mogelijk !!..ik w8 wel weer.. :nerveus: he..;)

thallaY mwa77...

ps: k wil hier vanuit kussies doen aan Dina-Neda mijn schatje...!:d

En dileyla natuurlijk en alle andere lieve meiden !;) mwa77777 ! oeh :staart: 

Ma3aSalamAa....Lots Of Love ChamCia...

----------


## sweety_neda

> _Geplaatst door ChamCia4you_ 
> *Salaam...
> 
> Go dileyyy Goo Dileyy Goo dileyyy ..
> je doet het goed he...  echt toff !! je moet weer een vervolgje plaatsten he zo snel mogelijk !!..ik w8 wel weer..  he..
> 
> thallaY mwa77...
> 
> ps: k wil hier vanuit kussies doen aan Dina-Neda mijn schatje...!:d
> ...




[GLOW=deeppink]sgaaaaatjes van me .  :gek:  dilllly ga zo doooor,........................................... ...............................chamcia hou me eve tegen anders eet ik je op mijn  :melig2:   :corcky:  snoepje, ...................................en dilly juich niet te vroeg jou eet ik ook op, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lekker allemaal suikergoed, ik hou van jullie sgaaaaaaaatjes en dilly een vervolg graaaaaag!!!!!!!!![/GLOW]  :player:   :corcky:

----------


## ChamCia4you

sgaaaaatjes van me . dilllly ga zo doooor,........................................... ...............................chamcia hou me eve tegen anders eet ik je op mijn snoepje, ...................................en dilly juich niet te vroeg jou eet ik ook op, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lekker allemaal suikergoed, ik hou van jullie sgaaaaaaaatjes en dilly een vervolg graaaaaag!!!!!!!!! 

wheheheheheeee Neda lekkerding voor dat jet weet heb ik jou op...

Lots Of Love From: ChamCia 2 Neda & DileYla

----------


## hamka83

Ik kom net terug van een stomme bruiloft en ben super blij met je vervolg

kuszie jihane

----------


## Dileyla

hey schatjes dank jullie wel voor julie reacties.....hamka83, chamcia, neda,  :regie:  love you 2 (sorry voor de late reactie)
Boussa Kbiera :blauwe kus: 

Sanae: he Lina waar zit je met je gedachtes?
Lina: he waar heb je het over nee nergens
Sanae: Hmm..ik kan zo zien dat er wat is.
Lina: Nee Sanae.echt waar er is niets en trouwens al er wat zou zijn da, ik bleef midden in mijn woord stoppen..ik schrok..ik zag Isam staan met een meisje bij de tramhalte..ik kon haar gezicht niet zo goed zien omdat Isam voor haar stondik voelde een steek van jaloezie in mijn hart :frons: 
Sanae keek om zich heen en haar ogen vielen op Isam.ze wist niet wat ze moest denken maar ze zag wel dat die meisje een arm om Isam had geslagen.
Sanae: Lina hbiba wat is er?
Lina:Uhmnee niets(ze kon het niet in zich houden maar deed zo haar best)
Misschien was het helemaal niet zijn vriendinmaar ze zag hoe hij haar omhelsdeen hoe hij haar een knuffel gaf..ze voelde zich steeds verdrietiger worden.
Ze liep met langzame passen naar de tramhalte maar hoe dichter ze bij de halte kwam hoe meer pijn het deed..ze vond hem leuker dan ze dachtze voelt echt iets voor Isam :frons: 
Ze kwam eindelijk bij de tramhalte aan en Sanae wist dat er iets was met die jongen alleen durfde ze het niet te vragen aan Lina




Lina
Ik zie Isam daar staan ze staan niet zo ver van mij vandaan een metertje of 3 maar ik denk niet dat hij in de gaten heeft dat ik hier sta.hij heeft zich nog geen een keer omgedraaid.zij keek wel mijn kant op nuik zag haar naar mij kijkenze was om eerlijk te zijn wel een mooie meid..blonde krullen..mooie lichte ogen..verbaasd me niets dat hij voor haar is gevallen.het deed me pijn om hen zo te zien..ik wend me naar Sanae die me aan zit te kijken.meskiena zij weet ook van niets en ze staart me gewoon aan..niet wetend wat ze moet zeggenik probeer een klein glimlachje op te zetten alleen lukt het me niet zoik vond het zo erg de jongen aan wie ik continue dacht..de enige jongen die ooit indruk op me heeft gemaaktgewoon een vriendin had..trieste situatie..ik dacht ff na.hmm..dan is hij ook niet degene die me dat sms-je had verstuurd want hij gaat geen liefdesverklaringen in een sms-je zetten als hij al een pracht van een vriendin heeft..er ging van alles door mij heen.als hij het niet is,  :Confused:  wie is het dan wel?? Ik had eerlijk gezegd zo gehoopt dat hij het zou zijn.maar nee dat was dus niet zo :frons: ..ik was zo in gedachte, ik keek Sanae ff aan en ik zag dat ze voor zich uit aan het staren was..waarschijnlijk aan het bedenken wat ze het beste tegen me zou kunnen zeggen?.ik vond wel dat ze het mocht weten alleen nu kan ik het eventjes niet onder woorden brengen, ik zag de tram eraan komen en ik zag hem die meisje nog een laatste knuffel geven..ze deed haar jasje dicht en wilde net instappenik was gewoon aan het kijkenkijken wat ze aan het doen warenSanae was onderhand al ingestapt en ze riep me nog om in te stappen..net toen ik instapte voelde ik dat iemand aan het kijken was naar mij.ik draaide me om en ik zag de ogen van Isam.we bleven elkaar aan kijken en hij keek me heel vreemd aan..als of hij kon zien dat ik het erg vond en dat ik wist dat hij een vriendin had..hij wilde net wat zeggen als de deuren van de tram dichtgaan..ik zie dat hij nog een glimlach op zijn gezicht probeert te toveren alleen denk ik dat hij het voelde.hij voelde dat ik pijn hadhij keek me nog aan en ik sloeg me ogen neer..ik vreesde dat er een traan zou vallen en dat hij het zou ziende tram reed weg en ik zag hem in de verte nog staan.op dezelfde plek

Isam
Ik stond met Fatima bij de tramhalte, Fatima mijn zusje die het de laatste tijd heel moeilijk had gehad..ze lag in comaik dacht dat ik haar voorgoed kwijt was geraakt..zij is de enige zusje met wie ik echt goed mee om kon gaan zij begrijpt mij en ik haar..we vertelde alles aan elkaarqua leeftijd verschillen we ook niet zo veel ik ben 2 jaar ouder dan haar en ik dacht dat het afgelopen was met haar6 maanden geleden werd ze aangereden toen ze onderweg naar huis liepze kwam in coma terecht en ze zat in een kritieke toestand..zelf de dokters dachten dat ze het niet zou halen.maar Allah (swt) heeft haar toch erboven op geholpen.na 4 maanden ontwaakte ze uit coma.en mijn geluk kon niet meer op..ik was zo blijik weet niet of ik zonder mijn zusje zou kunnen leven die 4 maanden waren echt heel zwaar voor mij zonder haaren na revalidatie en alles is het weer helemaal goed gekomen met haar en nunu kan niets of niemand ons meer uit elkaar halen..ik ben zo blij dat ze weer thuis is..vorig week mocht ze eindelijk naar huis toe, ik bracht haar vandaag naar de halte vandaag is de eerste dag dat ze weer naar school toe ging en ze wilde graag dat ik mee ging..sinds het ongeluk zijn we nog closer geworden dan dat we al waren..we stonden bij de halte en ik denk dat iedereen wel dacht dat we een stelletje waren..hahahewa ja is gewoon mijn zusje en we zijn dol op elkaarde tram kwam er eindelijk aan en ze stapte inik draaide me om en ik zag haarhet meisje aan wie ik continue dacht..Lina.ze keek me verdrietig aan, ik snapte niet wat er aan de hand was.maar ik zag dat ze niet echt happy keek.ik zag dat haar ogen vochtig warenhet deed me pijn om haar zo te zien.ik probeerde een glimlach om mijn gezicht te toveren alleen lukte het niet zoik wilde net wat zeggen.en toen ging de deur van de tram dicht.we keken elkaar aan en op een gegeven moment sloeg ze haar ogen neer.de tram begon te rijden alleen ik stond stilen was aan het kijken naar haar ik zag dat ze zich nog een laatste keer omdraaide en me aan keek..totdat ze tram niet meer in zicht wasik stond daar met mijn gedachte bij haarwaarom keek ze me zo verdrietig aan??  :frons:

----------


## sweety_neda

[GLOW=deeppink]leuk dilly echt leuk, ga veder meid, is echt helemaal toppie, ga veder ga veder ga veder[/GLOW] 

 :handbang:  peaceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee neda.

----------


## Amaleke

hey dileyla

je verhaal is echt de max
ik ben er echt verslaafd aan
doe me een plezier en schrijf een heel groot stuk verder als je kunt!!

woellah je verhaal is echt goed doe zo voort meid
boussa kbira van amal

----------


## hamka83

Nou meissie geef me eens een keer een super lang vervolg, 
ik vind je verhaal echt heel erg mooi maar dat weet je al toch??

boussaaa jihane

----------


## Dileyla

heyhey Lieve dames,

Dank jullie wel vooor die lieve reacties...(hamka ik weet dat je het goed vind lieverd dank je welll en amaleke jij ook hartstikke bedankt..heel lief van je en neda schatje ook heeel erg bedanktttttt)
maar...ik kan vandaag denk ik geen vervolgje meer zetten...maar ik beloof dat het volgende stukje super lang zal zijn waga......

boussa kbiera  :blauwe kus: 
Dileyla

----------


## Dileyla

mwuaaaaahhhhhhhh  :blauwe kus:  aan alle lieve dames......

DiLeYlA

----------


## ChamCia4you

SalaamzzzZZZzZZzzzz...  :duim:  

 :hihi:  DilllllllYYyyYYYYYYyyYY...je hebt echt talent jij ! ik wil vervolg !! een heeelllll langee vervolg plz.. :Smilie:   :melig2:  he hee dussud..zied tigjee lama nie lang w8en !  :tong uitsteken:  

Keei ! maaa777 dileyla zina djelie  :ole:  

Ma3aSalamAaaAAa... Lots Of Love From: ChamCia  :engel:

----------


## tanger 4 life

Ik vond er niets aan.

Ik heb wel betere gelezen 
Je hebt wel talent, maar die moet je dan ook goed gebruiken.
Als je een andere verhaal voor me zou schrijven zou ik het zeer op prijs stellen.

----------


## ChamCia4you

tanger 4 life ! k geloof bijna niet dat jet verhaal hebt gelezen anders zou je'm wel tof hebben gevonden :knipoog: ...dit vehaal is gewoon een TOPPIE punt !

Ma3asalamAaaAaa.. xxXXxXXxxChamCia  :handbang:   :Cool:

----------


## Dileyla

heyhey allemaal, 
dames dank jullie wel voor jullie reacties en ik zal de volgende vervolgje zeker superlang maken,  :Wink:  

en Tanger 4 Life, ik waardeer je mening ook als je het niet zo goed vind ik vind het alleen maar goed als iemand niet alleen de goede dingen noemt maar ook de dingen waarvan je zelf denkt dat beter kan....ik ben er opzich zelf wel trots op..en ja je hebt gelijk zat andere verhalen die je kan lezen toch :knipoog: 

BOussa Kbiera 
Dileyla

(ps: Love you 2 Chamcia)

----------


## miss tisso

ga zo door het is een mooie verhaal 
 :wohaa:  
much kisses from souhailla

----------


## miss tisso

ga zo door het is een mooie verhaal 
 :wohaa:  
much kisses from souhailla

----------


## Souma

:duim:  echt grappig de relatie tussen Amin en Lina....ga snel verder ik vind het echt leuk om te lezen...

Thalla  :zwaai:

----------


## sweety_neda

[GLOW=deeppink]whe want more, whe want more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! te gekkkkkkkkkk dillllllllll lange vervolg graag, en ik vind hem echt leuk, helemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal niet saaaaaaaaaaaaaaai, [/GLOW]  :Iluvu:  

[GLOW=royalblue]kussssssssssssssiessssssssssssssssss van dinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, moiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, love yahhhhhhhhhhh[/GLOW]  :verliefd:

----------


## sweety_neda

[GLOW=deeppink]whe want more, whe want more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! te gekkkkkkkkkk dillllllllll lange vervolg graag, en ik vind hem echt leuk, helemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal niet saaaaaaaaaaaaaaai, [/GLOW]  :Iluvu:  

[GLOW=royalblue]kussssssssssssssiessssssssssssssssss van dinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, moiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, love yahhhhhhhhhhh[/GLOW]  :verliefd:

----------


## Dileyla

hey schatjes dank jullie wel voor de reacties!!!!
Hier is de beloofde lange vervolgje lees ze en boussa kbiera Dileyla :blauwe kus: 

Lina

Ik keek Sanae aan en zag dat ik iets voor haar verborgen hield
Sanae: lieverd wil je erover praten, zegt ze dan..ik keek haar aan ik had ff geen zin om hierover te praten.
Lina: hbiba kan dat ook later?, ik beloof dat ik het wel vertel ok alleen nu niet, waga?
Sanae: waga lieverd vertel het maar als je het kan ik wacht wel.
De tram stopte.ik moest er bij deze halte uit.Sanae reed nog een paar haltes verder.
Lina:Ok ik moet er hier uit.dan spreek ik je vanavond wel ok.
Sanae:ok is goed en niet te veel piekeren he, 
Lina: nee jij ook niet he Younes is het niet waard onthoud dat
Sanae: Younes? Younes wie?, we schoten allebei in de lach.....dat deed ons fftjes goed alleen wisten we beide dat we ons in werkelijkheid klote voelde..ik zag wel dat ze het moeilijk had.kon het zien aan haar ogenen ik..ik voelde me ook niet bepaald happy.maar ik moest snel uitstappen wil ik op tijd op school zijnik gaf haar 4 kusjes en wenste haar een prettige dag verder.ik stapte uit en liep richting school.
Rachid kwam op mij aflopen, Rachid is een jongen die bij mij in de klas zat we hebben echt altijd lol en ik kan hem altijd alles vertellen en hij mij natuurlijk..we kunnen over de meest uiteenlopende onderwerpen praten..
Rachid: heyhey Lina, hoe is sie?
Lina: Hm ja gaat goed.ik probeerde een lachje op te zettenwat me duidelijk niet lukte want hij keek me gelijk raar aan.
Rachid: uhmhet gaat niet goed met je heik kan het aan je zien.ik hoor het aan je stem en ik voel het gewoon..
Lina:nee Rachid er is niets met me.
Rachid: Lina wie hou je hier nou voor de gek??
Lina: ik hou niemand voor de gek er is gewoon niets met me punt uit..en ik liep weg hij riep me nog na maar ik reageerde niet.

Rachid

Ik zag Lina al aankomen en zoals gewoonlijk ging ik naar haar toe.ik had haar al de hele week niet gezien was namelijk niet op school.was ziekheyhey Linazei ik maar ik schrok van haar reactie ik had haar nog nooit zo gezien..ze keek zo verdrietig ik zag gewoon aan haar dat ze met iets zat ik vroeg haar wat er wasmaar ze reageerde zo bot.zo deed ze nooit tegen mij er zat vast iets ergs zijn ik schrok van haar reactie ewa als ze het zo wil dat doen we het maar zo ik probeer haar alleen te helpen

Lina

Ik kwam Rachid tegen maar ik reageerde gewoon bot had ik niet moeten doen..hij staat altijd klaar voor me maar ik wil er gewoon niet over pratenik moet wel mijn excuses aanbieden aan Rachid want ik zag dat hij schrok van mijn reactie..ik liep naar de leslokaal..Rachid stond er al.hij keek me aan maar sloeg gelijk zijn ogen neer.alle leerlingen waren inmiddels gearriveerd alleen was er geen leraar te bekennen..de schooldecaan kwam op ons aflopen..
Decaan: dames en heren ik moet u mededelen dat de lessen voor jullie vandaag niet doorgaan in verband met een vergadering., onze excuses dat dit niet eerder is doorgegeven het kwam voor ons ook vrij onverwacht
Pwiefff gelukkig maar ik had zo geen zin in les.ik liep naar de schoolplein toeff gaan zitten want ik was zo moeen ik wilde mijn gedachte ff op een rijtje zettenik nam plaats op een bankje helemaal in de hoek..van hieruit had ik uitzicht op heel de plein.ik pakte mijn boek uit mijn tas en deed alsof ik wat aan het lezen was..want ik voelde me ogen vochtig worden.er ging een traan langs mijn wangik veegde hem snel weg want ik heb geen zin dat ik helemaal ga zitten janken hierik wilde net een zakdoekje pakken als ik er een toegereikt krijg.het is Rachid..hij kijkt me aan met een blik vol medelijden..ik neem het zakdoekje aan en veeg mijn tranen af.
Rachid: he Lina, ik zag je zitten en ik kon het niet laten om naar je toe te komen....al ben je nu boos op me ik weet dat je het niet meende net...en ik kan het niet aanzien om je zo te zien huilen., wil je me alsjeblieft vertellen wat er met je is, je weet dat je mij kan vertrouwen toch
Lina: uhmdank je wel Rachid en nee ik meenden het niet wat ik net zei ik was gewoon een beetje down en ik reageerde het op jou af sorry
Rachid: meid je weet dat ik het je nooit kwalijk zal nemenexcuses aanvaard Lina, maar wil je me wel vertellen wat er is..?
Lina: uhmik weet niet echt waar ik moet beginnen

Rachid nam plaats naast haar en deed een arm om haar heen, hij kon altijd goed luisteren naar haar verhalen en zij had hem zo vaak geholpen nu was het zijn beurt om haar te helpen
Lina vertelde Rachid alles, over hoe ze tegen Isam was aangebotst en hoe ze elkaar voor de tweede keer zagen en wat ze voor hem voelde en wat ze nog steeds voor hem voelt.en dan uiteindelijk wat er was gebeurd bij de tramhalte..Rachid luisterde aandachtig naar alles wat Lina hem vertelde..hij heeft nog nooit Lina horen zeggen dat ze gevoelens had voor iemandze had het wel altijd over Rachids vriendinnetjes maar niet over haar eigen relaties aangezien ze die ook niet echt had.
Rachid:Lina..zo te horen ben je wel gek op deze jongen he.
Lina: Uhm..hmm denk het wel he als hij zo in mijn gedachtes blijft hangen..
Rachid:maar misschien is het toch ook niet zijn vriendin?
Lina: hmm nou sorry ze waren elkaar helemaal aan het omhelzen enzo.je gaat me niet vertellen dat ze misschien gewoon goede vrienden zijn.doen wij dat dan??
Rachid: nee, dat kloptik vind dat je het gewoon aan je broer moet vragenje zegt net dat hij hem kent toch?, vraag gewoon heeft Isam een vriendin??
Lina:en dan gaat hij zeggen waarom wil je dat weten??
Rachid: ewa ja dan zeg je gewoon dat je hem hebt gezien bij de tramhalte?
Lina: hmm.ik weet niet johik zie wel..ik moet hem gewoon vergeten.., en er viel een traan langs haar wang.
Rachid ging er met zijn vingertoppen overheen en zei: hij is het niet waard als hij al een vriendin heeft, kijk naar jezelf..elke jongen zou jou willen hebben.
Lina keek hem aan en ze vond het zo lief van hem ze was blij dat ze hem als beste vriend had tegen wie ze alles kon vertellenhij nam haar in zijn armen en zo zaten ze dan met zijn tweetjes op de schoolbankze hadden niet in de gaten wat er om hen heen gebeurde.of dat er iemand aan het kijken was


Isam

Ze hadden niet in de gaten dat Isam alles had gezien.en dat hij een traan liet voor Lina..hij was zo jaloers toen hij hun zo zaghij voelde een steek door zijn hart gaan.hij was naar haar school toe gekomen om te vragen wat er met haar was want hij zag aan haar dat er wat was..alleen nu heeft ze troost gevonden bij die jongen, die waarschijnlijk haar vriend isja hij is zeker weten haar vriendkijk hoe ze elkaar vast hebben..ik kon het niet langer meer aanzien en wilde net weglopen als ik haar broer uit het gebouw zie komen..hij kwam op mij aflopen alleen hij had zijn zusje nog niet gezien..Isam probeerde de aandacht van Amin op zich te houden zodat hij niet naar de schoolplein toekeek.hij riep met een brok in zijn keel naar Amin.die kwam op hem aflopen..
Amin: Hey Isam.jongen wat is er met jou aan de hand??
Isam: nee niets hoe kom je daar nou weer bij man.??, ik probeerde een lach op te zetten ik voelde me werkelijk ***** up maar ik liet niets merken, probeerde het tenminste zoveel mogelijk..normaal gesproken kon ik hem alles vertellen maar hoe ga ik hem uitleggen dat ik gek ben op zijn 2ling zusje en dat ik haar met een andere jongen heb gezien die nota bene achter hem op een bankje zittenik moest hem hier weg hebben voordat hij hen zou zien.
Amin: uhmIsam.waar ben je in godsnaam met je gedachte man?, ik sta al de hele tijd tegen je te zeggen dat je me niet in de maling moet nemen en gewoon moet vertellen wat er is ..?
Isam: nee man er is niets, maar zeg eens waar moet je heen geef ik je even een lift heb de auto van me broer geleend.
Amin: uhm nou ja ik moet naar huis man, ik ga ff wat eten heb honger man..
Isam: Ja is goed kom maar mee dan geef ik je lift waga(ik hoopte zo dat hij mee ging wilde niet dat hij hier zou blijven)
We liepen richting de auto en stapte inonderweg was het ja beetje lullen over dit en daten ik natuurlijk mee praten anders merkt hij dat er wat is..af en toe lachen maar ondertussen deed mijn hart pijnwe waren eindelijk gearriveerd en net toen Amin wilde uitstappen hoorde ik hem zeggen:he mattie weet je zeker dat er niets is? Je weet dat je altijd terecht kan bij mij he
Isam: ja, ik weet maar er is nietsen ik gaf hem een klein lachje..(een neppe maar ok moet toch wat?)
Ik zag hem weglopen zwaaide nog ff snel er reed weg.ik voelde mijn ogen vochtig worden willie nog nooit heeft een meisje mij zo geraaktzij was de eerste meisje die echt indruk op mij had gemaakt.ik voelde me echt kloteik had afgesproken met een vriend van me , Karim..alleen heb geen zin meer manik pakte me telefoon en belde af hij was nog aan het vragen waarom en dat ik gewoon moest gaan enzo maar ik had daar vandaag totaal geen zin inik ging naar huis toe parkeerde de auto en ging naar mijn kamer..ik had totaal geen honger.ik ging me kamer in en deed de deur dicht..ik moest ff mijn gedachte op een rijtje zetten.

Lina
Ik had echt steun gevonden bij Rachidik kon hem alles vertellen en dat is nu ook weer bewezenwe hebben zitten praten en hij heeft me getroost had me echt goed gedaanik was ondertussen onderweg naar huis toe.eindelijk thuis aangekomen zag ik Amin al in de keuken zich aan het volproppen.ik probeerde een lach op te zetten.maar ik schoot al in de lach toen ik Amin zag eten.of beter gezegd VRETEN..hij keek me aan..
Amin: willie nog nooit iemand zien eten wella??
Lina: Nou sorry noem jij dat eten?? Dat is vreten
Amin: willie is maar goed dat ik eerder naar huis ben gekomen kwam gelukkig met Isam naar huis, hij was toevallig bij ons op school..net hij heeft me net een lift gegeven.
Lina: Isam??(allerlei gedachtes gingen door me heen..ik zat daar met Rachid..heeft hij me gezien??? :Confused:  ik schrok zo ergstel hij heeft me gezien..Rachid had me ook een tijdje in zijn armen willie.nee dat kan niet dat mag niet!!!!.)
maar was er iets met hem ofzo??
Amin: nee denk het niet alleen hij deed zo vaagafwezig hij zat zeker met iets.ik kon het aan hem zien..
Lina: ah ok ik ga ff naar me kamer ok eet ze
Toen ging het door me heenhij had me gezienik rende de trap op naar me kamer toe, deed de deur op slot en viel op mijn bedtranen kwamen naar beneden ik kon het niet meer tegen houdenik liet mijn tranen hun gang gaan:huilen:

----------


## sweety_neda

[GLOW=purple]hoi hoi hoi hoi, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer helemaal te gekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!! nedaaaaaaaaaaaaaa loves you alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/GLOW]  :maffia:  zooooooooo veeeeeeeeeel hou ik van jullie, dat ik zelfs dat doe

----------


## miss tisso

ik wacht op je vervolg ht is echt een leuke verhaal
much kisses from *souhailla*

----------


## hamka83

KEI GAAAAAAAAAAAAAFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


HIHIH JIHANE

----------


## ChamCia4you

:regie:  Salaaamzzzzz...

 :hihi:  Waaaaaaaahhhhh , wajoooo kei tof joh..ik eis vervorlgjeee..plezzzzzzz zo snel mogelijk..  :jumping:  ik wil zo snel mogelijk vervolgjee plzz plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :melig2:  dileylaaa ...mohiem..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Me3aSa|amAaa... ChamCia loves you

Lots Of Love From: ChamCia.....  :zwaai:

----------


## Dileyla

heyhey allemaal, 
 genieten jullie nog een beetje....!!!!  :grote grijns:   :boogie: 
   :wohaa:  hahah jullie krijgen (denk ik) vandaag weer een vervolgje  

boussa kbieraaaaaaaaaaaaaa :blauwe kus: 
 Dileyla 


: :regie:  (Ps: neda, chamcia.........love you 2) :Iluvu:

----------


## Batata24

niet je denkt het... je weet het zeker... kom op, ben heel erg benieuwd  :Smilie:

----------


## miss tisso

ik wacht wel op je vervolg 
schrijf snel aub
koeschiezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz from souhailla

----------


## miss tisso

ik wacht wel op je vervolg 
schrijf snel aub
koeschiezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz from souhailla

----------


## Dileyla

hey schatjes, vandaag krijgen jullie 1000% een vervolgje!!!!!
Beslama 3liekom

BOussa Kbiera
Dileyla

----------


## miss_remix

waar blijft ie vervolg nou:S?  :vreemd:

----------


## hamka83

ikkes wacht ook al op de vervolg???

waar blijf je??

----------


## Dileyla

hey schatjes, dank jullie wel voor de reacties!!  :boogie:  hier is weer een stuk sorry dat ik niet gister iets heb geplaatst er kwam iets tussen excuses :frons:  
BOUSSA KBIERA  :blauwe kus: 

Dileyla 

Isam

Ik was in slaap gevallen.ik werd gewekt door mijn telefoon.ik nam snel op, 
Isam: Ja, nog slaperig
Amin: he Isam met Amin, was je aan het slapen wella???
Isam: ja man ben in slaap gevallen.
Amin:  yek, ewa ik wilde je vragen of je vandaag iets ging doen?
Isam: nee, ik blijf thuis man ben echt moe.en heb echt nergens zin in.
Amin: ah ok want Karim belde me net en die vroeg of ik met hem meeging want jij had afgebeld en hij had kaarten voor die ene feest in Adam maar ik kan ook niet man heb een afspraak staan
Isam: ja ik weet maar ik ga ook niet ik hoorde dat Redouan(een andere vriend van hun) wel ging toch, dan gaat hij met Karim mee 
Amin: hmm, ja dat hoorde ik ook, is goed ik bel Karim wel op danwaga beslama 3liek , en als ik jou was zou ik maar opstaan voordat je vannacht geen n oog dicht zult doen..
Isam: ja ik sta nu op ga ff een douche nemen enzo mohim spreek je later weer beslama

Isam

Ik legde me telefoon neer en draaide me om, mijn gedachte gingen wederom naar Lina..ik ben benieuwd wat ze nu aan het doen isnee daar moest ik niet aan denken.ze zult waarschijnlijk wel in zijn armen zijnik schudde die gedachte van me af en stond op..ik werd gek als ik bleef piekerenik pak mijn handdoek en loop richting de douche ik neem een lange douche en trek mijn joggingbroek aan en een wit shirtje en een petje ik moest ff gaan hardlopenik voel me echt niet goed misschien dat dat wel ff hielp..ik pakte me schoenen en liep naar buiten toeik liep richting de park en bleef maar rennenik weet niet hoelang ik heb staan rennen.mijn aandacht werd getrokken door een jongen die in het parkje stondnaarmate ik naderde merkte ik dat het Rachid was..ik schrok toen ik zag met wie hij was. Hij was met een jongedame, en het was geen Linahij was haar duidelijk aan het versierenik zag hoe ze hem ze3ma verlegen aan zat te kijkenze genoot volop en hij duidelijk ook.wat had ik de neiging om die jongen een klap te verkopen.hij was gewoon een ander meisje aan het versieren terwijl Lina zijn vriendin was? Welke jongen zou nou nog ooit naar een ander meisje kijken als hij Lina al heeft??  :Confused:  ik wilde echt naar hem toe gaan..maar ik beheerde mezelf.dit kan er niet nog eens bij komen..maar n ding weet ik zeker hij verdient Lina echt nietik werd kwaad bij de gedachte dat hij dan gewoon deed alsof er niets aan de hand was als hij met haar was.maar ja.het is niet aan mij..iedereen zal uiteindelijk zijn verdiende loon krijgen.ik was onderhand moe geworden en besloot maar naar huis te gaan het was al bijna 8 uurik had nog niets gegeten.ik liep snel door naar huis als ik getoeter hoor..ik had het niet eens door..ik hoorde me naam ergens vandaan komen ik draaide me om en ik zag Amin keihard roepenik loop richting zijn auto (of beter gezegd auto van zijn pappie hahah)..

Amin: ewa mattie doof wella??
Isam: nee man ik hoorde je niet was er niet echt bij met mijn gedachtes..
Amin: hmm, ewa ja je shirt is helemaal bezweet wat heb je gedaan? Marathon gerend??..haha :stout: 
Isam: ha nee man ging ff hardlopen, 
Amin: ewa ok maar he ik moet om 8 uur ergens zijn dus ik spreek je vanavond denk ik ik bel denk ik wel
Isam: is goed thalla he
Amin: jij ook en beslama
Isam: beslama


Isam

Ik kwam eindelijk thuis aanen snelde me naar de keuken, ik at wat hoewel ik honger had kon ik niet veel door mijn keel krijgener flitste van alles door mijn gedachtesLina, Rachid.wat er ik in het parkje zag..maar telkens was Lina weer degene naar wie mijn gedachte afdwaalden..het deed me pijn om te weten dat ze al een vriend had en dat hij achter haar rug om ook nog eens niet trouw aan haar is, ik moest ophouden met deze gedachtes.ik hoorde me vader me roepen, ik moest hem helpen met iets, ik deed het maar al te graag ff wat afleiding want anders zou ik echt gek worden.

Amin

Ik kwam Isam tegen en riep hem wel tig keren alleen hij reageerde niet, het was net alsof hij doof was of zo..?? : confused: eindelijk reageerde hij na dat ik 10 minuten heb staan blren hij zag er niet helemaal top uit, ik kon het aan het zien, er was iets met hem dit was niet de Isam die ik kende, maar ik kon hem nu niet spreken ik had afgesproken met Sanae dat ik om 8 uur bij haar zou zijn..ik reed snel door en ik moest niet te laat komen he, ik kwam aan en ik belde haar op om te zeggen dat ik er was, ik zou niet willen dat haar pa de deur opende dan zou er wel eens wat kunnen gebeuren haha.
De telefoon ging overik hoorde haar aan de andere lijn:
Sanae: laat me met rust, ik wil je niet spreken!(ik hoorde haar echt snikken, ik schrok)
Amin: Sanae ik ben het Amin..
Sanae: uhm.oh sorry spijt me echt ik dat dat het younes washij valt me steeds lastig echt waar sorry Amin was niet voor jou bedoeld.
Amin: maakt niet uit lieverd, maar ik wilde net zeggen dat ik buiten sta, ik heb je spullen bij me..
Sanae: ah ok sorry was helemaal vergeten dat je om 8 uur zou komensorry(ik vond het zo leuk dat hij me lieverd noemde..:$)
Amin: is al goed Sanae en je hoeft je echt niet te verontschuldigen meid.maar kan ik komen of is er iemand thuis?
Sanae: nee je kan binnenkomen want me ouders zijn niet thuis, ze zijn op visite bij een oom van me.ok?
Amin: is goed Sanae ik kom eraan tot zo
Sanae: ok

Sanae

Ik nam de telefoon al huilend en schreeuwend op niet wetend dat Amin aan de lijn wasik dacht dat het Younes was..ik schaamde me echt heel erg en had spijt van wat ik gezegd had toen Amin me aansprak..hij kwam natuurlijk mijn spullen brengenik had de tijd niet eens in de gaten..ik zag er niet uit had de hele tijd zitten janken.ik liep snel de douche in om me een beetje op te frissen want Amin kwam eraanmaar ja geen verschil ik zag er in mijn ogen niet uit maar ok hij zal het vast wel begrijpen (hoop ik).hij stond buiten dus kon niet nog uitgebreid gaan mooi maken...ik hoorde de bel gaan ik snelde me naar de deur..ik maakte de deur open....

Amin: "Salaam Schoonheid".....

----------


## miss_remix

ewa ga gauw verder :grote grijns:

----------


## sweety_neda

salaam schoonheid . en dan en dan en dan en, 
iwa me computer doet het eens en dan laat jij me in de steek dilly, 
ga veder met dat verhaal

[GLOW=deeppink]love yah, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjesssssssss sssssssssssssssssssss ga veder, schoonheidddddddddddddddddddddd[/GLOW]

----------


## miss tisso

ik wacht op je vervolg.................................
much kisses from souhailla

----------


## Dileyla

salaampjes........lieverds........was spannend he : amin: "salaam schoonheid"haha ik heb het expres daar laten stoppen :grote grijns: 
maar hier is de rest lees ze en boussa kbiera Dileyla :blauwe kus: 

(ps: dina wina love ya 2) 

Amin: Salaam Schoonheid
Lina: (ik voelde me rood aanlopen, ik vond persoonlijk dat ik er niet uit zag :Confused:  ) Salaam Amin, kom binnen
Amin: dank je, ik liep door en kwam in een mooi ingerichte huis we liepen richting de woonkamer en het zag er allemaal mooi uit, vooral die Sadariaat waren echt mooi vond ik en verder was het gemixt met een beetje westerse stijl.maar niets wat mooier dan Sanaeik was haar aan het aanstaren alleen had ik niet door dat ze tegen me sprak.
Sanae: Amin, Amin..je kan die tas gewoon hier neer leggen.
Amin: (nu pas drong het tot me door ik was haar een beetje dom aan het aankijken was zo in gedachte)uhm, ja ok ik leg hem hier wel neer.
Sanae: maar ga maar ff zitten wat wil je drinken ga ik het eventjes voor je halen
Amin: (uhm,met haar alleen in een huis..ik kreeg het warm bij die gedachte)nou doe mij maar iets fris, het maakt eigenlijk niet uit wat kijk jij maar  :knipoog:  
Sanae: uhm oke wat dacht je van cola? 
Amin: ja is goed
Sanae: oke komt eraan, 

Amin

Ik stapte de auto uit en ik pakte haar tas uit de kofferbak, ik wilde zo graag weten wat die younes heeft gedaan, ze was echt aan het huilen, ik vraag het zo wel, ik liep richting haar huis, ik belde aan en toen zag ik haar in de deuropening staan.het was aan het te zienze heeft zitten huilen en niet een beetje ook, haar ogen waren helemaal rood, maar toch bleef ze mooi, Salaam schoonheid kwam eruit en terecht.

Sanae

Ik liep richting de keuken en pakte wat te drinken voor Amin en mij..ik pakte twee glazen en een fles cola en liep weer terug naar de woonkamer..ik zag dat hij om zich heen aan het kijken was en dat hij naar een foto liep van mij, hij bleef die foto aanstaren, hij had niet in de gaten dat ik in de kamer was
Sanae: dat is een foto van mij toen ik 3 was..
Amin: (ik zag een foto van een meisje rond de 3 / 4 jaar ik wist het niet zeker maar ik herkende Sanaes mooie oogjes..ogen die spreken..ogen waarin je kon verdrinkenik was zo geficseerd op die foto en had niet in de gaten dat Sanae de kamer al in was gekomen.ik schrok toen ze zei: dat is een foto van mij toen in 3 was)
uhm..ja ik dacht al dat jij dat was, ik herkende je ogen..
Sanae:mijn ogen?wat is er zo bijzonder aan ik heb geen unieke ogen ze zijn niet anders dan alle andere gekkie
Amin: nee Sanae, jij hebt geen ogen net als elk ander, jou ogen sprekendat kunnen niet alle ogen doendus ze zijn uniek meid
Sanae: (willie ik begon zwaar te blozen)uhm..nou Amin dat heeft niemand ooit tegen me gezegd..dank je 
Amin: graag gedaan Sanae

Amin ging weer zitten en Sanae ging tegenover hem zittenhet was vrij stil en ze waren in stilte hun cola aan het drinkenop een gegeven moment verbrak Amin de stilte.
Amin: he Sanae zou ik je wat mogen vragen?
Sanae: ja tuurlijk(ik had al een beetje een voorgevoel ik wist wel dat hij me iets zou vragen over younes)
Amin: hmm..was je net aan het huilen?..heeft younes je weer wat gedaan?
Sanae: uhm..nou ja hij belt me telkens en bied zijn excuses aan hij wil me terug.maar hij heeft me te veel pijn gedaan dit zal ik hem nooit kunnen vergeven.
(ik had niet in de gaten dat mijn tranen weer naar beneden kwamen)
Amin:niet huilen Lina, hij is het niet waard om vergeven te worden en sorry dat ik er weer over begon ik weet dat het zwaar voor je is, alleen zag ik aan je dat je had gehuild en ook de manier waarop je je telefoon opnam.ik maakte me zorgen om je..
Amin stond op en liep richting Sanaehij bukte zich naar haar toe en veegde met zijn vingertoppen haar tranen weg.Sanae daarentegen kon haar tranen nu helemaal niet meer bedwingen ze liet ze hun vrije gang gaanAmin trok haar naar zich toe en omhelsde haar.hij trooste haar..
Amin: lieverd niet om hem huilen hij is het niet waard.
Sanae: (door haar tranen door zei ze)maar ik kan het niet bedwingen..hij heeft me zoveel pijn gedaan
Amin: nu kan hij je geen pijn meer doen wagavergeet hem hij verdient jou niet, jij verdient het beste en dat is hij niet.
Sanae hield hem nu nog steviger vast. Amin vond het erg om haar zo te zien en trooste haar.ze hebben een tijdje zo gezeten als ze plotseling de telefoon van Amin horen afgaan..Amin wil zijn telefoon niet opnemen..hij pakte ze telefoon om het uit te drukkenwant dit vond hij belangrijker dan welke gesprek dan ook....

----------


## sweety_neda

[GLOW=deeppink]ooooooo wat liefffffffffffffffffffffffffffff, ik wil ook zon mannetjeeeeeeeeeeeeee[/GLOW]  :giechel:  
hahahhahahhaha
kus neda ga veder skatje

----------


## hamka83

nou meid ga door!!

kuszie jihane

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=deeppink]Hey schatjes,
Vandaag weer een vervolgje beloofd!!!!
Boussa en Beslama
Dileyla[/GLOW]

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Yes! een vervolg  :grote grijns: 
Schrijf hem snel...

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=crimson]Hey LieverdSS.....hier is de beloofde vervolgje lees ze!!!
Boussa en Beslama
Dileyla[/GLOW] 

Sanae: nee Amin neem maar op straks is het belangrijk.
Amin: Sanae niets is belangrijker dan dit..
Sanae: kijk op je scherm wie het is Amin, misschien is er iets.
Amin: (ik keek op mijn scherm en zag Lina staan..)het is Lina..
Sanae: oh neem op dan op Lina deed vandaag ook een beetje afwezig ik zou haar nog bellen vandaag, kijk wat er is met haar, gaat al beter met me waga...
Amin:oke ik neem op.., 
hey Lina
Lina: hoi Amin, waar ben je?
Amin: hmm ik ben nog bij Sanae, ik moest toch haar spullen brengen?
Lina: mooi zo want ik had Sanae nodig alleen neemt ze haar telefoon niet opkan je vragen of ze even aan de lijn kan komen
Amin: oke ff wachten,.Sanae, Lina voor je aan de telefoon ze probeert je al een tijdje te bereiken alleen je neemt niet op zegt ze..
Sanae: oke, haar maar., he Lina hoe is het met je?
Lina: uhm het gaat wel..alleen kan beter :frons:  
Sanae: hbiba wat is er dan met je ik weet dat er wat is alleen je wilt er niet over praten, maar je weet dat je me alles kan vertellen..(ik praatte wat zachter aangezien haar broer in de kamer was..)
Lina: ja weet je ik wil het je wel vertellen, alleen niet door de telefoon, kan je hier naar toe komen met Amin?
Sanae: ja is goed ik bel mijn moeder wel om door te geven dat ik naar jou toe kom oke? En ik rij wel met Amin mee als hij wilt
Lina: oke lieverd dat wil hij vast wel spreek je straks beslama
Sanae:oke beslama hbiba.

Sanae geeft Amin zijn telefoon terug, : Amin ik moet zo met je mee rijden kan dat?
Amin: ja natuurlijk, ik ga ook zo naar huis toe nergens anders, maar is er iets dan Sanae?
Sanae: nee, nee er is niets, (ik wilde hem niet de indruk wekken dat er misschien wat was met zijn zusje..)
Amin: Sanae, als er wat zou zijn dan zou je het me wel vertellen tochik bedoel het is me 2ling zusje ik hou zo veel van haar, al zeg ik dat niet altijd en ik weet dat als er wat is dat ze het me wel zou vertellen normaal gesproken dan en als ze het echt niet wilt vertellen dan is er iets wat haar zwaar heeft geraakt
Sanae: nee Amin er is niets, geloof me nou maarwaga
Amin: oke laat maar.als er wat is dan hoor ik het waga?
Sanae: ja oke..(ik denk niet dat ik me daaraan zal houden aangezien ik nooit iets zou doorvertellen als Lina dat niet wilt)
Amin: oke kom ga je maar aankleden dan kan je meerijden waga.
Sanae: is goed ik ga me even omkleden ben zo beneden.. ,

Sanae

Net toen ik weg wilde lopen voelde ik dat Amin me aan me arm vast hield.ik draaide me om naar hem en we stonden oog in oog met niet zoveel ruimte tussen ons..hij kwam wat dichter bij en drukte een kus op mijn mondhoek..ik voelde me helemaal warm worden..ik begon te blozen.ik keek hem weer aan in zijn ogen en ik voelde de warmte.en de passie.en ik had heel even het gevoel dat hij me leuk vonddie blik in zijn ogen.ik had het gevoel dat ik elk moment kon smelten :verliefd:  ik gaf hem een klein glimlachje en hij lachte terug ik maakte me los en liep langs hem heen naar boven om me om te kleden.

Amin

Ik stond Sanae te troostenen toen werd ik gebeld.ik wilde niet opnemen maar Sanae wilde dat ik keek wie er beldehet was Linaik nam op ze had Sanae nodig en ik zag aan Sanae dat er iets was met Lina.alleen wilde ze het niet zeggenze zei dat er niets was.ik wilde echt weten wat er was..maar Sanae kreeg me stil door te zeggen dat er niets was en dat ze het wel zou zeggen als er wat was.ik vertouw het niet helemaal..Lina is een hele goeie vriendin van haar, ze zou haar nooit iets verder vertellen..Sanae ging dus met ons mee naar huis toe.ze kwam naar beneden toe..omgekleed en ze deed haar schoenen aan, sloot alles af thuis en liep met me mee naar buiten, ik keek haar aan en ik zag dat ze me bleef aankijken.ze sloeg haar ogen neer....ik pakte haar hand vast en zo liepen we richting de auto..

----------


## hamka83

ewa ja dileyla galitienie ne HMAK, voordat je een vervolg plaatste??

volgende keer please geen marteling

bousaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## n8melodie

Het moet heel leuk zijn om zo'n sterke band te hebben met je broer  :Smilie:  Mooi verhaal, ik ben benieuwd naar het vervolg.

----------


## hamka83

IKKES WIL EEN VERVOLG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IKKES WIL EEN HEEL LANG VERVOLG!!!!!!!!!!

DILEYLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA PLEASEEEEEEEE


KUSSIZEESS JIHANE

----------


## sweety_neda

vervolggggggggggg graaaaaag dilly,


kussie neda

love yahhhhhhhhh, en je kan altijd bij me terecht skatje

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=firebrick]Heyhey schatjes..
Ik zal proberen zo snel mogellijk een vervolgje te zetten waga
Boussa en Beslama

(ps: neda.....dank je wel hbiba)[/GLOW]

----------


## ChamCia4you

SalaamzzzzzA 3likoummmmmmmmmmmmmmmA.....

DileylaaaaaaaaaaaA sweetA ladYA vervolgjeeA pleazzzzzzzzA...ziedA ziedddA..tigjaA  :melig2:  .. ennuhA sorrYA datA ikA nietA eerderA hebA gereageertA...hadA helemaalA geenA tijdA meerA ..!A mwa7A !A  :blauwe kus:  boussaA:PA uhmzzzzzzzA dileylaA namensA meA zus Siham: dikkeA kussssssAA .  :kusgrijs:  ....iihhhihihhi 

ps: dileylaaaa, heb je wat gemerkt?...daarso in me tekst...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  :slik!:  ihihihih me zus vraagt waarom er steeds die A er acher staat in je vervolgjes..! vind ze beetje irri maar ze zeurt ook allemaar  :grote grijns:  whehehe ook zij vind je verhaal helemaal te gekk !!!!! ...

Ma3asalama..

Lots Of Love From: ChamCia....

----------


## Tarhalt

Salaam Dileyla
Je verhaal is TOPPIE...  :duim:  
TbArkelAh GLIEK..!!

Ga nou snel verder met je vervolg..
KAN NiEt WAchTen..  :huil:  

BeSLama..TarHalt... :zwaai:

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=royalblue]Hey Lieverds,

Dank Jullie Wel, 
Ik Ga Zo Snel Mogelijk Door, 
Ik Ben Al Begonnen Met Een Vervolgje, 
Ik Hoop Dat Ik Het Vandaag Afkrijg....!

Boussa & Beslama
Dileyla

(ps: welke A??  :vreemd:  )[/GLOW]

----------


## ChamCia4you

Lama hangen  :plet:

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=limegreen]OKe Lieverd...

Schatjes vandaag vervolgje waarschijnlijk waga...
Boussa & Beslama
Dileyla

(ps: Chamcia en Neda Love YOu)[/GLOW]

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=deeppink]Hey Lieverds...K Heb Er Weer Een Voor Jullie Geschreven....Lees Ze
Boussa & Beslama Dileyla
[/GLOW] 


Lina

Ik voelde me helemaal niet goedik werd wakker met een barstende koppijn, van al dat huilen was ik in slaap gevallenik stond op en besloot een douche te nemen misschien zou dat me wel goed doen..ik pakte me handdoek en liep richting de douche.ik denk dat ik bijna een uur onder de douche heb gestaan.ik had zelf niet in de gaten hoelang ik daar had gezeten,ik was echt moe.moe van al het huilen en moe van de situatie waarin ik me bevondik had geen zin om te treuren om een jongen die al een vriendin had..alleen kon ik mezelf niet in bedwang houden..ik stapte onder de douche vandaan en kleedde me om wat makkelijke huiskleren.ik wilde Sanae zo graag spreken.ik belde haar op alleen kreeg ik geen gehoor..haar telefoon stond denk ik uitik belde Amin op en hoopte dat hij daar nog zou zijn.en dat klopteSanae nam de telefoon aan en ik vroeg of ze met Amin mee kon komen.ik ben snel wat gaan eten en Sanae en Amin komen eraanze zijn onderweg..

Sanae

Hij liet me instappen..het was vrij stil in de auto.we keken elkaar af en toe aan en dat was het zo een beetjewe wisten beide niet wat we moesten zeggen en gelukkig duurde het niet al te lang voor we er waren..

Amin

We zaten in de auto en het was vrij stil.toen we waren aangekomen zag ik dat ze snel uit de auto stapte en alvast naar de deur liep.. ze belde aan en me moeder gaf haar een dikke knuffel..me moeder kon goed met Sanae opschieten, al gauw kwam Lina de trap af racen en ze sprongen meteen in elkaars armenik zag aan Lina dat ze had gehuild.haar ogen waren rood.alleen ze zou het nooit toegeven.Lina is iemand die zich altijd groot houdt tegenover iedereen..
Sanae: he schatje.hoe is het met je ?
Lina: uhm,nou gaat goed.(ze sprak het uit met moeite, ik zag dat het echt niet goed ging.)
Amin: Lina kan ik je ff spreken in de keuken?
Lina: ja, maar hoezo??(ik was bang dat hij het door had, ik gaf hem een bigsmilealleen weet ik niet of het werkte?)
Amin: kom nou maar.
Lina: oke.., ik gaf Sanae nog een blikvan weet jij hier meer over??maar ze keek me ook een beetje verbaasd aan
We liepen richting de keuken.het was eerst stil als ik Amin hoor zeggen
Amin:  Linaik weet niet hoe ik dit moet zeggen maar ik zie gewoon aan je dat je ergens mee zit, je bent me 2ling zusje ik zie dat gewoon aan je.je weet dat je me alles kan vertellen ik zou nooit boos worden ofzo iets..
Lina: uhm.nee Amin er is niets(ik zette weer een lachje op)
Amin: je hoeft niet te doen alsof er niets is.ik weet je bent precies net als mij als er iets is probeer je je groot te houden maar Lina ik weet gewoon dat er wast is ik voel het gewoon waarom lieg je tegen me??
Lina: hoezo zou ik nou weer liegen??, ik vertel echt de waarheid en als er wat was dan had ik het je wel verteld alleen is er niets Amin je moet niet gaan doordenken er is echt niets oke??
Amin: hmm..Lina weet je is goed maar als er wat is dan wil ik dat je het me verteld oke? Ik kan misschien helpen ofzo? Beloof me dat Lina..
Lina: ik beloof het je waga
Amin: jallah zied Sanae is op ons aan het wachten..
Lina: ja klopt.trouwens hoe was het bij haar thuis?
Amin: (Amin liep een beetje rood aan.)ja was wel goed gegaan, hij probeerde dat zo neutraal mogelijk te zeggen..)
Lina: ja ja goed, hoezo heb je rode wangetjes dan broertje van me?  :stout: 
Amin: helemaal nietsorry jij kijkt verkeerd pak ff de bril van PA wil je?(hij voelde zich betrapt)
Lina:haha hoezo zodat ik het beter kan zien?? Hahah
Amin: hou op zied saffie kom ze wacht., hij trok haar aan haar arm mee de woonkamer in..

----------


## ChamCia4you

Salaamz..

Dielylaaaaaaaa k ben fan van je hee  :hihi:  ...sjooo tofff...wil vervolgjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!  :ole:   :melig2:  ..
helemaal goed ga zo doooooooooorrrrrrrr..(K)


Ma3asa|ama...

Tots Of Love
From:
ChamCia
You know Sweet-Dieyla We love ya 2  :blauwe kus:  right Dina?..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sweety_neda

> _Geplaatst door ChamCia4you_ 
> *Salaamz..
> 
> Dielylaaaaaaaa k ben fan van je hee  ...sjooo tofff...wil vervolgjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!   ..
> helemaal goed ga zo doooooooooorrrrrrrr..(K)
> 
> 
> Ma3asa|ama...
> 
> ...



[GLOW=deeppink]zeker weten hou ik ook van dilly, en ook van jou chamcia,,,,,,,kussie allebei, en dilly zied. yallah zied, laat ons niet wachten en laat die kunst van jou de werk doen[/GLOW]  :player:

----------


## miss tisso

ewa meid 
ga zo door!!!!!!!!!!!
het is een leuke verhaal ik wacht op een vervolg
much kisses from souhailla

----------


## zina1985

mooi verhaal ga snel door 

pleas...... 

THALLA













































pleas


















GA DOOR!!!!
































































IK WACHT.......................AL ZO LANG............................

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=tomato]Hey Lieverds,
Ik Ben Bezig Met Een Vervolgje....Ik Ben Bijna Klaar En Dan Plaats Ik Het Vanavond Nog...BELOOFD!.....

Boussa & Beslama
Dileyla[/GLOW]

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=purple]Hey lieverdsssssSSS!, het heeft korter geduurd dat ik had gedacht hier is het BELOOFDE volgende stukkie lees ze 
Boussa Kbiera  :blauwe kus:  Dileyla[/GLOW] 

Lina

Amin trok me mee de woonkamer in, Amin voelt wat voor Sanae dat zie ik gewoon aan hem..hij zou het niet zo snel toegeven maar oke..zo ben ik ook.vandaar dat we beide van elkaar weten wanneer er iets aan de hand is..
Mijn pa was Sanae aan het uithorenover wat ze nu doet op school en dat ze haar best moet doen en of ze niet al gaat trouwen meskiena een martelingze was hem alleen aan het aankijken en af en toe knikte ze en zei ze insha allah 3mai (haha)..ik wilde haar uit haar lijden verlossen
Lina: Sanae kan je even meekomen naar bovenik moet je wat laten zien., ik zag dat ze me dankbaar aankeek, ze was opgeluchtmeskiena  :stout: 
Sanae: uhm..ja is goed.ze keerde zich naar mijn vader en zei: waga 3ami beslama
Me vader keek haar aan en knikte.maar hij kon het niet laten om nog wat te zeggen: maar luister naar me he niet zeggen deze oude mannetje die valt me lastig.want misschien denk je wel zo nu maar uiteindelijk is het voor je eige best wil.
Ik kon me lach nauwelijks meer inhouden.ik zag Amin ook een beetje wegkijken omdat hij moest lachen zo is me pa altijd tegen elk meisje die hier op bezoek komt en ook tegen elke vriend van AminSanae,meskiena, liep rood aan..ze wist niet echt meer wat ze moest zeggen.er kwam met moeite uit..le 7shoema 3ami, ik luister wel degelijk naar wat u zegtme vader zei: als je dat maar onthoud.en me moeder kon het niet laten om te zeggen dat hij het arme meisje met rust moest latenmoeder: sirih..let maar niet op hem je weet hij is altijd zo..nu schoot ik wel in de lach en Amin ook..Sanae zat ons niets begrijpend aan te kijken.onze lach stopte al snel toen mijn vader Amin en mij een dodelijke blik gaf.
Lina: zied..Sanae kom we gaan naar boven., als ik hier bleef dan zou ik blijven lachen dan zou ik binnen de kortste keren wa7ed schoen tegen me hoofd voelen, Amin stond ook op en liep naar boven toenaar zijn kamer denk ik.Sanae en ik verlieten de woonkamer en gingen naar mijn kamer Sanae ging op mijn bed zitten..ik deed de deur dicht
Sanae: lieverd.kom zitten en vertel me eens wat je dwars zit.
Lina: ik ging naast haar zitten op het bed.hmm nou Sanae ik wil je eerst mijn excuses aanbieden dat ik het niet eerder heb verteldik dacht gewoon niet dat het zo een impact op me zou hebben..waga?
Sanae: is goed meissie.je zal er vast je redenen voor hebben gehad..maar nu ga je me toch wel vertellen wat er is.
Lina: uhm, ja, en zo begon ik aan het verhaal die ik al eerder aan Rachid had verteld alleen nu was er nog een gedeelte bijgekomendat Isam mij en Rachid waarschijnlijk samen heeft gezien, ik had het niet door maar voor ik het wist vielen de tranen weer naar beneden :traan1: .
Sanae:ah lieve meid.ik vind het zo erg voor jedat verklaart wat er gebeurde bij de tramhalte he.en dat hij je zo bleef aankijkenmisschien heeft hij er spijt van??..je weet het nooit?.
Lina: waarvan heeft hij spijt?..
Sanae: nou dat hij het niet heeft gezegd, tegen je?
Lina: hoezo zou hij het nou moeten vertellen hij is me niets schuldig, ik ben met me domme kop verliefd gewordenen nu denkt hij ook nog dat ik ook een vriend heb.en ik moet hem binnenkort weer onder ogen komen
Sanae: uhm..hoezo lieverd? Waar ga je hem weer zien?
Lina:op de verjaardagfeestje van mij en AminAmin nodigt zijn vrienden uit en Isam is ook een goede vriend van hem
Sanae: hmm..dat is niet zo leuk voor je lieverd..maar ja als hij een vriendin heeft dan moet je hem vergeten lieverd hoe hard het ook klinkt.ergens daar buiten is jou ware wel geloof me..als Isam het niet is dan is het een ander die helemaal gek op je zult zijnals ik een jongen was dan had ik het wel geweten.hahah
Lina: hahahyekje hebt me wel aan het lachen gekregen lieverd
Sanae: oke danbeterje bent namelijk op zijn mooist als je die schittering in je ogen zietdie ik normaal altijd in je ogen zien.en niet met vochtige ogen..geen enkel jongen is jouw tranen waard.en echte jongen zou je namelijk nooit tranen van verdriet schenkenalleen tranen van vreugde..dus kijk me aan en geef me een mooie lach zied! Net als mij gister en ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik altijd heb gedacht dat als het ooit uit zou gaan dat ik het niet zou overleven,wat nu niet het geval is ..ik vind het wel moeilijk alleen lukt het me al vrij goed
Lina: ik veegde me tranen weg.nou bij jou is het een ander verhaal., ik begon een beetje te grinniken
Sanae: hoe bedoel je?( ik wist wel dat ze het over Amin hadalleen deed ik alsof ik van niets wist)
Lina: weet je het zeker dat je het niet weet??hihihihwat dacht je van dat je een hele leuke hebt die je troost.hihihih  :stout:  
Sanae: nou ja zeg, Rachid heeft je toch ook getroost dat was toch ook gewoon een leuke jongendus jij moet helemaal niet gaan praten.
Lina: nee, nee je maakt een verkeerde vergelijking.want als ik de naam Rachid hoor dan bloos ik namelijk niet..en jij hoeft er alleen al aan te denken en je begint al zwaar rood te worden..
Sanae: helemaal niet.dat is niet lief van jou  :frons:  ..
Lina: hahahahnee schatje ik ben je maar aan het pesten!
Sanae: Hmmznou helemaal niet leuk van jeen ze trok een pruillipje..maar al gauw schoot ze ook in de lach, hahah 

Zo zaten ze daar met zijn tweetjes aan het lachen.en Amin zat in de kamer er naast en die was diep in gedachte over het eerste meisje die het is gelukt om hem helemaal verliefd te maken  :love:

----------


## miss_remix

ewa ga gauw verder :knipoog:

----------


## sweety_neda

ejjjj lieverddddddddd ga veder......
de vlinders in mij buik beginnen ook opgewonden te vliegen......ga veder dilly anders vliegen ze weg....dat wil je me toch niet aan doen........................................hahaha ahhaah ik ben gekkkkkk....ik weet het......maar leuk gekkkkkkk toch dilly......

iwa a zina djeli ga veder


love yah lieverdddddddddddddd. en jou ook chamcia!!!

----------


## ChamCia4you

Dileylaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sjoooow toff hey  :haha:  ...  :bril:  zied zied ga verderrrrrrr volgende stukkkk whehehe  :strik:  

Ewaaa... ik w8 wel weer....  :vreemd:  whehe...U UHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  :grote grijns:  

Dadaaaaa.....
liefs..
ChamCia....  :Cool:  

Ps: love Ya 2...  :haha:

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=crimson]Hey LieverdSS!....
Hier Is Het Volgende Stukkie....Lees Zeeeee!
BouSsa & BeSlaMa...
DileYla[/GLOW] 

Amin

Ik vond het best zielig voor Sanae hoe me vader haar aan het uithoren was.ik moest lachen  :hihi:  meskiena ze wist niet wat ze moest zeggen en ze werd helemaal roodmaar zo is me pa nou eenmaal, bij elke jongen of meisje die hier thuis op bezoek komt.ik kan er wel om lachen en Lina die probeerde haar daar weg te krijgen door te zeggen dat ze haar wat moest laten zienme pa daarentegen die zette er nog een schepje bovenop..meskiena nu schaamde ze zich helemaal maar mijn ma die kwam wel ff voor haar op door te zeggen dat het ze niets van mijn pa moest aantrekkenlina en ik konden ons lach niet inhouden..we lagen helemaal in een deuk  :lachu:  maar die lach duurde niet zo lang want mijn pa gaf ons een dodelijke bliksaffie weg was de lach  :cheefbek:  ..maar ik kon me niet echt inhouden dus besloot maar om naar boven te gaan.Lina en Sanae volgde me al snel en die gingen naar Linas kamer en de deur ging op slotik had het gevoel dat die lach die Lina had meteen verdwenen was en dat ze weer dacht aan dat gene wat haar dwars zat...ik zat in me kamer..ik startte me pc op..ik had niet echt veel te doen. Ik ging ff mijn mail checken en zoals gewoonlijk zat mijn mailaccount weer eens vol..allerlei berichtjes van tig meisjeshet deed me nu niets..niet nu ik al een meisje heb gevonden die me helemaal verliefd heeft gemaakt.. :love:  ik had nooit gedacht dat ik echt iets voor een meisje zou voelen.Sanae haar naam bleef in mijn gedachtesoms denk ik dat die gevoel wederzijds isdoor de manier waarop ze naar me kijkten soms voel ik dat ze iets wat nerveus is als ik bij haar de buurt kom.ik zag haar ook blozen..maar ja..misschien zie ik gewoon wat ik wil zien :frons:  .het is net uit met Younes.ik denk niet dat ze dan al bereid is om nu al een nieuwe relatie aan te gaan..maar dat maakt niet veel uit voor mij.als ze maar weet dat ik op haar zal wachten..hoelang het ook mocht duren..ik werd uit mijn gedachte gerukt door een oranje balkje die zwaar irritant aan het knipperen was.ik klikte erop en ik zag een of ander rare Nick staan..ik keek naar haar emailadres aangezien ik het anders toch niet zou weten ik heb zoveel meisjes in me lijst..hmm..Nabila?wat wil ze nou weer van me..ik zag dat ze al een tijdje aan het reageren was

(nabila op msn)

nabila: hoi schatje
nabila :hoe is het lieverd?
Nabila: ben je er nou??
Nabila: je hebt het zeker druk??.
Nabila: halloooooooo
Nabila:wat is er nou? Ben je me nou aan het negeren? Of ben je druk bezig met andere chickies??  :Mad: 
Nabila: Amin reageer nou!.
Nabila: Amin.ik wil je echt graag spreken lieverd..ik heb je wat leuks te vertellenzeg nou wat :frons: 
Nabila: Amin.Amin.zeg wat.

Amin
Ik begon te lachen.meskiena deze meid is wanhopig..ik reageer wel ff.

Amin: hallo nabilaik zag je niet excuses daarvoormaar je moest wat vertellen??
Nabila: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH je reageertnou ik dacht alik dacht die is me gewoon aan het negeren.oh lieverdje wat ben ik blij dat je toch hebt gereageerd ik ben al zo lang aan het wachten op je.
Amin: okemaar vertel
Nabila: hmmrustig schatje rustig.maar nou niet echt vertellen ik wilde je wat vragen
Amin: Ga je gang.
Nabila: Amin..hmm ik weet hoe ik het precies moet zeggen alleen, ik wil weten of je een vriendin hebt want ik ben namelijk nog steeds gek op je Amin echt waar..ik kan je niet uit mijn gedachte krijgen
Amin: (hmm, nu realiseerde ik me dat ik gewoon meisjes gek heb gemaakt met mijn woorden en dergelijke. Hoe ik gek ben op Sanae zo is nabila waarschijnlijk ook gek op mijalleen ik wil nabila niet, ik wil Sanaeen nu moet ik haar gaan mededelen dat ik niets voor haar voelhoe zou ik me voelen als Sanae dat tegen mij zou zeggen?? Ik denk dat ik dan wel gek zou wordenals ik Sanae zou zien met een andere jongen)
Nabila: Aminben je er nog??
Amin: ja nabila ik ben er nog..
Nabila: en? Wat vind je ervan?
Amin: hmmnou nabila ik moet eerlijk zeggen, dat ik niet denk dat het wat kan worden tussen ons(ik was aan het twijfelen of ik wel zou vertellen dat er een ander meisje is die me hart al had gestolen..ik weet dat het hard zou aankomen dus heb het een beetje aangepast) ..je bent een leuke en aardige meid..maar er is een ander meisje voor wie ik wil gaanjij zult vast de ware voor jou tegenkomenexcuses meid
Nabila: (toen ik die woorden las..liepen de tranen over mijn wangen..ik was gek op Amin. :traan1:  ik wist niet zo zeer hoe ik moest reageren, ik zie wel dat hij het zo soepel mogelijk probeerde over te brengen.er was dus een ander meisje voor wie hij wilde gaan..?! maar dan heeft hij haar nog niet..toch?.de tranen bleven maar stromen :frons: .)
Uhmoke Amin het is duidelijk.beslama (ik kon niet meer blijven)
Amin: oke nabila beslama..(ze had niet eens gewacht op mijn reactie...ze was gelijk offline gegaan......hmmm ewa ja..ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik nooit zou denken dat ik medelijden met haar zou krijgen.maar dat heb ik nu wel een beetjehoe zou ik reageren als Sanae dat tegen mij zou zeggen??)

Ik had hier geen zin meer iner waren allemaal oranje balkjes verschenen..ik sloot alles af en deed me pc uit..ik nam plaats op mijn bed en zette de tv aanalsmaar zappen..er was niets op tv.ik bleef nog wat zappen, ik wist dat ik Sanae nog naar huis moest brengen..daar verheugde ik me op....

----------


## miss tisso

ewa ga snel verder want ik kan echt niet wachten op een vervolg
much kisses souhaila
C:\Documents and Settings\Souhailla_2\Mijn documenten\Mijn afbeeldingen\kkkkk.JPG

----------


## hamka83

SORRY DAT IK ZO LANG NIE MEER HEB GEREAGEERD, MIJN INTERNET DEED HET NIET!!

KUZIESS JIHANE

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=tomato]Hey Jihane lieverd maakt niet uit :knipoog:  
Miss Tisso.....dank je schatje......!
Ik ga zo snel mogelijk weer verder......!beloofd.....en dan krijgen jullie een lange vervolgje!....

Boussa & Beslama
Dileyla[/GLOW]

----------


## miss_zebie

heb je um bijna klaar  :bril:

----------


## ChamCia4you

Salaam...

Dileyla, vin je verhaal te gek...zied wil weer vervolgjee zo snel mogelijk..  :verliefd:  ..

Liefs ..ChamCia...  :Cool:

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=royalblue]Hey LieverdSSSSS!!!
Dank Jullie Wel....Ik Ben Bezig....Ik Kijk Of Ik Het Vandaag Af Krijg Anders Morgen LANGEEEEEEEE....
Boussa & Beslama
Dileyla[/GLOW] 

 :jumping:

----------


## sweety_neda

ik heb weer eens genoten,.......ga veder meid....go go

go go go  :boogie:  go  :boogie:  go  :boogie:  go  :boogie:  go  :boogie:  go  :boogie:  go  :boogie:  go  :boogie:  go  :boogie:  go  :boogie:  go  :boogie:  go


goooooooooooooooooooooooooo myyy girl

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=tomato]Hey LieverdSSS!!!!Dank Jullie Wel Voor Alle Lieve Reacties........ :blauwe kus: 
Hier Is Een Lange Stukkie......
.....Leezse ....
Boussa & Beslama
Dileyla[/GLOW] 

Lina

Het heeft me goed gedaan om met Sanae te praten..ze heeft tegen me gezegd dat ik hem moest vergeten.dat lijkt me wel het beste hoe veel pijn het me ook doet..hij heeft een pracht van een vriendinen ik zou nooit tussen twee mensen komen die van elkaar houdenen zaterdag (de verjaardagfeestje) moet ik gewoon zo normaal mogelijk proberen te doen hoe moeilijk het ook zal zijnhij wist niet dat ik hem leuk vonden dat ga ik ook niet laten merkenniemand komt het ooit verder te weten.Sanae was druk bezig dansen..je zou nooit zeggen dat ze een gebroken hart heeft gehadin haar situatie zou ik helemaal kapot gaan.ik heb nu ook pijn..maar Isam is nooit van mij geweest.ik was zo in gedachte ik voelde dat Sanae me van me bed aftrok.
Sanae: zied lekker dansenalle zorgen ff opzij zetten zied opstaan
Lina: Nee, laat me nou Sanae ik wil niet ik kreeg de slappe lach omdat haar zo gek zag dansen
Sanae: je hebt niets te willen hahah
Ik besloot toch maar mee te doen met de gekte van Sanae, en om eerlijk te zijn dat het me goed om ff gek te doen.ik dacht niet echt meer na over alles.lachen en lol maken.we hadden allebei niet door dat Amin in de deur opening stond te kijken..
Amin: zo zo dames..lekker aan het genieten?,jullie kunnen er wel wat vanvan dat.hmm..wat jullie ook aan het doen waren hahah  :stout:  
Lina en Sanae liepen rood aan.ze schaamde zich doodSanae helemaal die werd vuurroodvan Lina was Amin het wel gewend dat ze zo gek deedmaar Sanae?, willie.
Sanae ging op het bed zitten alsof ze niets had gedaan ze pakte ze3ma iets alsof ze bezig was..Lina kreeg de slappe lach want ze zag wat er allemaal tussen Sanae en Amin gebeurde..
Lina: hahah ewa Amin wat doe je in mijn kamer..kon je niet kloppen??..
Amin: nou zussie lief dat had ik ook gedaan alleen jullie reageerde niet, het muziek stond te hard!hahah Amin keek Sanae aan.nou Sanae je hoeft je niet te schamenjij bakte er tenminste wat van..willie je moest Lina eens zien..hahahah  :stout:  Amin kreeg een kussen naar zijn hoofd van Lina
Amin: willie Lina.. :Mad: 
Lina: hahah verdiende loon.hahah, maar Amin?, wat kwam je eigenlijk doen als ik vragen mag???
Amin: nou ik kom ff vragen of Sanae niet al naar huis wil want jullie hebben de tijd denk ik niet bij gehouden door al dat dansen yek haha
Sanae: uhmhoelaat is het dan Amin??
Amin: nou mevrouw-ik-kan-goed-dansen het is nu om precies te zijn.hmm23:49 dus..
Sanae: willie zo laat  :Confused:  , ja Lina lieverd ik moet echt naar huis toehet is al laat en morgen school...
Lina: is goed hbiba, ik bel je morgen wel oke.
Sanae: waga slaap lekker, ze gaf haar 4 kusjes en een dikke knuffel en fluisterde in haar oorniet te veel piekeren schatkomt allemaal inshaAllah goed
Lina: inshaAllah..jij ook slaap lekker en beslama schat enne trouwensveel plezierze gaf haar een sneaky lachie en keek richting Amin..Amin die het niet door had vroeg meteen : Is er iets?
Sanae liep wederom rood aan en zei: nee Amin er is niets zullen we gaan?
Amin: is goed he Lina doegdoeg we gaan.
Sanae en Amin liepen naar benedende ouders van Lina waren nog tv aan het kijken..(aljazeerahelemaal gekluisterd aan de buisals dat op tv is mag niemand praten hihihih) ze liep rustig de woonkamer in..groette de vader van Aminen gaf hem een kus op zijn hand en de moeder met de 4 gebruikelijke kusjesze wilde net een stap zetten als ze Amins vader hoort: Sanae..ik heb je gewaarschuwd he je moet goed luisteren naar wat ik heb gezegd.. Amin schoot in de lach en verlaatte de woonkamer.Sanae zat daar nu alleen met de moeder en vader van Amin..la 3emi ik heb toch gezegd 7shoema ik luister altijd naar wat u zegt eerlijk waar., ze voelde zich meskiena zo rood worden.ze wilde zo snel mogelijk weg daar ze wist namelijk niet zo goed wat ze moest zeggen..maar 3mai Amin wacht op me Beslama
Vader: waga Beslama en doe de groeten aan je vader.dat is een goede man..ik kan me nog herinnerenhij wilde verder gaan maar de moeder van Amin onderbrak hem.: laat haar gaan het is al laat, ze wende zich toch Lina en zei beslama e benti
Sanae liep weg.

Sanae

Willie ik schaamde me dood.en wat doet Amin die gaat gewoon weg en begint te lachen gemenerd..ik liep naar buiten en ik zag Amin staan, hij leunde tegen zijn autoik keek hem een beetje boos aan (alleen wist ik dat dat me niet echt lukte.)
Sanae: zomaar ga je weg en laat je me daarje kon me toch ook meesleuren?  :Mad:  
Amin: hahah sorry lieverd echt waarik kreeg gewoon de slappe lach en je weet hoe me pa is.
Sanae: en of ik dat weet..je moeder heeft me moeten verlossenanders zat ik daar nu nog.
Amin: Amin moest weer lachen.sorry hahahah
Sanae: Saffie(ik probeerde me lach in te houden maar het lukte me niet echt).hahahahhaha (we lagen allebei in een deuk en kregen de slappe lach daar, ik stapte in en we reden weg..
In de auto waren ze over wat gekke dingetjes aan het praten.zinloze dingetjeshet werd opeens stilde auto stond stil voor Sanaes huis.
Amin: trouwens Sanaeje kan wel dansen hoor
Sanae: haha ja ja dat zeg je maar.je mag best zeggen dat ik er niets van bak.
Amin: hmmnou als dat zo was dan had ik het wel gezegd hoor schoonheid.
Sanae begon te blozen..Amin: je hoeft niet te blozen hoor lieverd..
Sanae wist niet hoe ze moest reagerennou dank je wel Amin.ze keek hem vluchtig aan en keek weer snel weg..Amin pakte haar gezicht en deed het met een hand omhoog zodat ze hem nu aan keek..ze keken elkaar lang aan en toen kwam Amin dichterbijvoor ze het wisten raakten hun lippen elkaar.de kus leek een eeuwigheid te duren.ze stopte en hij keek haar aan..slaap lekker engeltje.zei Amin
Sanae: (ze moest nog ff bijkomen)hmm jij ook Amin.
Ze stapte uit en voelde dat haar knien aan het trillen waren..ze had gewoon gezoend met Amin??toen ze zijn lippen voelde wilde ze dat ze deze gevoel voor eeuwig zou behouden..ze liep naar haar deur toe pakte haar sleutels en draaide zich nog een keertje om.Amin zwaaide en zij zwaaide terug.hij toeterde nog een keer en reed toen weg

----------


## ChamCia4you

:ole:  Sjoooo..Dileylaaa vond je vervolg weer helemaal goed....en je weet waar we nu allemaal op staan te w8en..  :Iluvu:  tigjaaaa vervolgjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ..wehehe  :tong uitsteken:  

DaG ..ChamCia...  :hihi:   :Iluvu:

----------


## hamka83

ik had gister haast anders had ik toen wel gereageerd maar meid ook ik vind het een top verhaal

bousa Jihane

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=coral]Hey Lieve Chamcia....
Dank Je Wel Hbiba Ik Ga Zeker Weer Door Beloofd!!!  :blauwe kus: 

Hey Lieve Jihane.....
Meid Jij Ook Hartstikke Bedankt...Maakt Niet Uit Hoor..... :blauwe kus: 

En Wederom Een Boussa  :blauwe kus:  Voor Alle Andere Lieve Dames en Heren (Nog Niet Zo Veel Gesingnaleerd Hiero..... :Confused:  Hmm Maar Me3lish Maybe Komt Dat Nog  :knipoog:  )

Beslama Lieverds......Vervolgje Komt ASAP....

Dileyla[/GLOW]

----------


## miss_remix

gA gAuW vErdEr  :knipoog:

----------


## hamka83

he meissie

wat is dit nou dan weer?? ik kom thuis ik denk ik ga lekker een vervolg lezen, vind ik geen mailtje?

nu kan ik niet meer slapen

 :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:   :frons:   :verdriet:

----------


## Dileyla

> _Geplaatst door hamka83_ 
> *he meissie
> 
> wat is dit nou dan weer?? ik kom thuis ik denk ik ga lekker een vervolg lezen, vind ik geen mailtje?
> 
> nu kan ik niet meer slapen
> 
>                                                                                                      *


[GLOW=tomato]Sorry Lieverd!!!!....Ik Hoop Dat Je Toch Wel Lekker Geslapen Hebt He!........(hahah)
Ik Schrijf Zo Snel Mogelijk Weer........BELOOFD!!!

Boussa & Beslama
Dileyla[/GLOW]

----------


## hamka83

ik heb wel geslapen maar niet goed!!

dus vandaag effe een extra lang vervolg

bousa terug

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=skyblue]Hey Hamka Lieverd Ik Zal Het Proberen Anders Morgen Echt Een Hele Lange Beloofd  :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus: 

Doei LieverdS~!!!!!

Dileyla[/GLOW]

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=chocolate]Hey Schatjes....!
Hier Is Het Beloofde Lange Stukkie
Boussa & Beslama
Dileyla[/GLOW] 

Amin

Ze stapte uit de auto en liep richting haar huis, ze draaide zich voor de laatste keer om en ik zwaaide.zij zwaaide terugik zag dat ze naar binnen ging, ik reed weg..mijn gedachte waren alleen bij Sanae.het was een wonder dat ik veilig was aangekomenik parkeerde de auto en liep richting huis.me pa en ma waren net alles aan het afsluiten..ik groette me ouders en liep naar boven, Lina kwam net de douche uit.ik groette haar en wenste haar welterustenze keek me raar aan.
Lina: : Amin wat is er met je??
Amin: hoezo vraag je dat nou weer?? Er is niets met mij
Lina: Nou je hebt zo een blik :|
Amin: zon blik??
Lina: nou ja..zon ik-ben-diep-in-gedachte-gezonken blik! Er is iets he zeg nou maar gewoon
Amin: Nee Lina.er is niets e gekkerd je ziet spoken of je hebt gewoon heel veel slaap hahah (ik moest me hier uit zien te redden)
Lina: hmm nou nee! Ik kan alles nog goed zien
Amin: zussie ik zou zeggen slaap lekker ik ben moe ik ga slapen
Lina: jij ook slaap lekker en doeg

Lina

Ik lig in mijn bed alleen kan ik niet echt in slaap vallen.ik dacht aan Amin en Sanae.ik zie gewoon aan hun dat ze elkaar leuk vinden..al geven ze het zelf niet toe.de verjaardagfeestje komt er aan en dan zullen ze er allebei zijn hmm we zien dan wel.toen bedacht ik meIsam zal er ook zijnik weet niet of ik dat aan ga kunnen..nog nooit heb ik iemand leuk gevonden en dan komt ditze sluit haar ogen en valt in slaap.......

Amin

Amin liep langs Lina heen naar zijn kamerhij kleed zich om en loopt even naar de doucheen stapt dan zijn bed in.hij kan maar niet in slaap vallen.zijn gedachte gaan naar Sanae..haar mooie lachhaar ogen waarin je urenlang kan kijken zonder te ook maar n ding te zeggen..haar ogen spreken.Ik was maar aan het draaien en kon maar niet slapen..ik keek naast mijn kussen en zag me telefoon..ik pakte me telefoon.

Sanae

Ik moest telkens denken aan die kus..
Zal ik Amin bellen of? Nee toch maar niet..ik ga gewoon slapen..althans proberen te slapen dan.ik was wat aan het draaien als ik me telefoon hoor.ik had een sms-je ontvangen
Lieve SanaeIk Moet de hele tijd aan jou denken.aan ons momentik kom je morgen naar school ophalen oke....slaap lekker..liefs Amin.
Daar kwam die gevoel weerhoe kan Amin van alle meisjes mij nou leuk vinden?.ik sluit mijn ogen en val in slaap met die heerlijke gevoel..

De volgende ochtend.


Amin

Ik werd vanochtend wakker en stond vlug op.ik had vannacht niet veel geslapen maar ik voelde me zeer uitgerust(ja als je verliefd ben dan bruis je van de energie) Ik haastte me naar de badkamer..Lina wilde net de douche in gaan maar ze was waarschijnlijk iets vergeten in de haar kamer.ze had niet door dat ik klaar stond om de douche in te glippen.ze liep nog lekker op haar gemak naar haar kamer.dit was mijn kans.ik maakte een sprint en deed de douche deur op slotdamn i am Good!.. :stout:  Lina gaat helemaal flippen als ze dit merktGEWELDIG!..
Ik kleedde me uit en wilde net onder de douche stappen als ik Lina hoor gillen
Lina: Amin sukkel! Ik zat in de douche kom er nu uit zied! Je glipt er gewoon in je wist het zied NU eruit!
Amin: (ik lag helemaal in een deuk) wie zegt dat??(ik probeerde zo onschuldig mogelijk over te komenmaar mijn lachje verraadde me)
Lina: Amin verdomme dit is niet leuk kom er uit!Ik heb al een barstende koppijn eruit!!!!!!!  :Mad:  
Amin: jammer schat, ik zag niet dat je erin zat.dus ik heb nu niets aanik kom er niet uitik ga douchen dus je hebt Vet pech liefie!  :stout:  hahahah
Lina:oh Amin, hier zal je spijt van krijgen en dat is een belofte!.dat was zoooo geen slimme streek van jou..je zult nog wat beleven!.
Amin: wahhahawhahwhahw.(Amin lag helemaal dubbelhij zette een babystemmetje op..)nee Lina sollyik zal het nooit meer doensolly..

Lina kon er niet echt goed tegen alleen hield ze zich in.ze zal hem heel goed terug pakken..ze lachte om haar gemene gedachte. :stout:  
Amin was lekker aan het genieten van zijn douche terwijl Lina een plannetje aan het bedenken was

Lina

Wilde ik de even wat pakken uit mijn kamer glipt Amin de douche in!.ik zal hem eens flink terugpakkenff goed nadenkenzn telefoon?,,,,,ik loop naar zijn kamer op zoek naar dat dingnergens te bekennen dan maar ff bellen naar zijn tellie.ik laat m over gaan en hoor hem in de douche..ieghhhhh 3la marka neemt zijn tellie overal mee naar toezijn tellie is zijn schatje.:Suhm daar kan ik ook niets mee dus.of wel?? Ik dacht ff nanee ik kan geen stemmetjes imiteren hij merkt meteen dat ik het ben en dan gaat hij me vierkant zitten uitlachen..ik keek opzij en zag dat broertje lief zijn kleren al had klaargelegd..hmm daar kan ik wel wat mee.hij had zijn lichtblauwe polospijkerbroek en nieuwe schoenen klaar gelegd..de schoenen.. :stout: ..ik pakte n van zijn schoenen.uhm die ga ik lekker laten verdwijnen.hahamag hij lekker gaan zoeken..en te laat komen..hij is helemaal niet zo iemand die dan gewoon wat anders aan gaat trekken.integendeel hij blijft koppig aan zijn plan vast houden..
Ik dacht nawaar zou hij hem nooit vinden??AHHHHHperfecte plekje gevondendaar zal hij hem nooit vinden hahahahik laat nog ff een boodschap achter ik lag helemaal dubbelwahwhaha..ik hoorde hem wat rommelen en toen hoorde ik de douchedeur open gaan..Lina waar zit je??riep Amin.Hij dacht dat ik hem achter de deur zat op te wachten ofzo haha..ik zat hem aan te kijken vanuit mijn deuropeningik liep naar hem toe..hij stond stil.ik gaf hem een bigsmile, en Amin? Hoe was je douche??
Amin keek me verbaasd aanhij begreep er helemaal niets van :Confused:  ja was wel lekker dank je.hij liep snel door en droogde zich af, pakte snel wat huiskleren en liep naar beneden om eerst te ontbijten. Nu moest ik snel zijn.ik moest eerder dan hem het huis uitik douchte me snel en haastte me naar mijn kamer pakte me zwarte truitje en spijkerbroek en me zwarte laarzen.zo me haar in een schuine vlecht.pak me boeken en niet te vergeten me tellie en loop snel naar beneden.Amin was net klaar met ontbijten..shit dan gaat hij zich omkleden.ik pakte snel een appeltje en vertok..doei lieve Aminriep ik m na.doei Linareageerde hij verbaasd..helemaal in shock meskien hahahah..hmm hij moest eens weten hij gaat lekker stressen zo! Haha


Amin

Meskiena Lina ik heb gewoon haar plekje ingepikthaha zo leuk om haar te pesten!
Op een gegeven moment hoorde ik haar niet meerze had het opgegeven zo zielig nou. :stout:  is te begrijpen hoor, wie neemt het nou tegen Amin op??  :knipoog: .. 
Ik was lekker aan het genieten van mijn doucheen mijn gedachten waren bij Sanae(laatste tijd was dat standaard.) ik was klaar, ik sloeg mijn handdoek om mijn middel en liep de douche uit...ik riep nog Lina.om te kijken waar ze wasje weet nooit met haarze kwam op me aflopen met een bigsmile..ze deed zo mild willie..hmm vreemdmaar ja ik zoek er niets achter kan best toch?ik droogde me af en ging eerst even wat ontbijtenLina kwam al snel naar beneden ik was net klaar en aan het opruimen..ze pakte een appeltje en groette me..ik was nog steeds verbaas maar oke..ik groette terug..wat kan ze toch soms een schatje zijnik liep naar mijn kamer om me om te kleden..ik zou wel snel klaar zijn ik had alles namelijk al klaargelegd.mijn polotje me spijkerbroek en mijn nieuwe schoenenmoest er vandaag perfect uitzien voor Sanae.ik zou haar vandaag ophalen van school.ik deed mijn kleren aan..deed me haar in een mooi modelletje en wilde net mijn schoenen pakken.ik zag er maar 1..confused: ik heb ze net nog uit de schoenendoos gehaald?ik weet zeker dat ik ze allebei had neergelegdik had heel mijn kamer doorzocht.alles was overhoop gehaald ik ging helemaal door de lint.ik zocht weer mijn schoenendoos misschien had ik er toch maar 1 eruit gehaaldik pakte de schoenendoos en zag er een klein briefje in..er stond mijn naam op.ik opende het en er stond..

ah Amin, Amin toch..lieve broertje van mewat heb ik nou gezegd?..ik kom altijd mijn beloftes na..zoek zehahahahhaha

Dikke kus, je lieve twin zussie  :tong uitsteken:  .

(ps: als je nou met n schoen naar school komtkan je misschien een nieuwe rage starten  :stout:  hahahah) 

Amin
 :Mad:

----------


## miss_remix

ej meid ga gauw verder :knipoog:

----------


## n8melodie

Jouw verhaal is echt leuk om te lezen  :Smilie:  Ik kan niet wachten op het vervolg.  :duim:

----------


## miss tisso

ewa hoe is ie ? 
ga verder met je leuke verhaal 
much kisses from souhailla

----------


## hamka83

ewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa met je vervolg
anders ikkes vanavond nie goed slapen

groetjes oe BOUSA KBIRA jihane

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=tomato]Hey LieverdSSSS!!

Dank Jullie Wel Voor De Lieve Reacties..
Ik Ga Zo Snel MOgelijk Door... ,Ik Heb Het Onwijs Druk Met Schooldingen Die Ingeleverd Moeten Worden...Einde Van Het Schooljaar Dus Alles MOet Klaar,....Beloofd.....

Boussa & Beslama
Dileyla[/GLOW]

----------


## Tarhalt

[GLOW=deeppink]Ewa Ga Snel VeRdEr!!!...
Ewa sCHatje Je hebT een bElOfte GeDaaN..
DuS ooK NAkOmEn...(ik weeT Je bEnt eEn MArOkAan maarja wel nakomen!).. :tong uitsteken: 
EN DoE maaR WeeR Zo'n lEkkeRe GROTE vErVolG.. :Wink: 

BeSLaMa ThallA..!!... :blauwe kus: 

TarHalt[/GLOW]

----------


## I'mChamCia

Salaam..

Dileyla, eloee schatjeeee....sorrY dat ik lang niet meer heb gereageert...onder tussen staat er maar 1 vervolgjeeeee  :Confused:  wajoo..kom op man met die vervolgjes..ik weet dat je het druk haddddddddddddddddddddddd maar NU moet je er weer 1 plaatsen kom op..mwa777777777 ik geniet van je verhaal..  :lachu:  ...ga verder...

Ma3asa|amaaa..  :duim:  

Lots Of Love .Ha|Ima....  :kusgrijs:  

mwaa7 Dinatje&DileYla.. (hihih)...loef yoelieeeeeee

----------


## miss tisso

[GLOW=deeppink]ewa dileyla
hoe gaat het???
be3dek hier gaat alles goed hamdoe illah 
ga snel verder met je verhaal
much kisses Souhailla[/GLOW]

----------


## hamka83

Duurt echt erg lang met die vervolg, gaat het wel goed met je meissie?
Laat even wat horen zodat we weten dat er nix is, hoeft niet eens een vervolg te zijn

groetjes jihane

----------


## Dileyla

Hey MIss Tisso & Hamka83,
lieverds er is niets met me ik ben alleen uitgeput, ik heb tentamens aanstaande week en ben aan het blokken, ik heb 11 tentamens :frons:  ik doe me best, ik ben tussendoor ook voor jullie aan het schrijven, maar is nog kort, jullie krijgen een lange beloofd...ik doe me best (K) en dank je wel voor het vragen lieverds...

Boussa & Beslama
Dileyla

----------


## hamka83

ikkes heb ook tentamens, die zijn echt kloteeeeeeeeeeeeee

succes meid

groetjes jihane

----------


## sweety_neda

wheheheheheheheeheh was een leuke stukje.....moest meteen aan me broertje denken die een keer me schoen in de wc had verstopt...ik ging ook helemaal kapot.....schreeuwend ging ik die dag naar school....wheheheheheheheh

maar ja meid...veels succes met je tentamens...insha allah....en laat ons niet wachten


love yah kus neda

----------


## miss tisso

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *Hey miss tisso,
> lieverd er is niets met me ik ben alleen uitgeput, ik heb tentamens aanstaande week en ben aan het blokken, ik heb 11 tentamens ik doe me best, ik ben tussendoor ook voor jullie aan het schrijven, maar is nog kort, jullie krijgen een lange beloofd...ik doe me best (K) en dank je wel voor het vragen lieverd...
> 
> Boussa & Beslama
> Dileyla*


hoi Dileyla
ik wens je veel suc6 met je tentemens
en ik wacht op je vervolg
kus souhailla 
 :ole:

----------


## amel_mocro

HEY HOE GAAT IE?????????

ik wens je ook suc6 met je tentamens en doe vooral rustig aan want wij willen wel een lange gevolg  :knipoog:  

MAAR IK HOOP DAT JE SLAAGT VOOR JE TENTAMENS EN VEEL SUC6

NIET STRESSENNNNNNNN WIJ KUNNEN WEL W8EN  :lekpuh:

----------


## Dileyla

EyyyyyyyyY schatjes daar ben ik weer met een lange vervolgje voor mijn LIEVERDSSSSSS sorry voor het laten wachten, ik heb nu wel een tentamenweek maar doe het voor jullie, ik ga over 2 minuten economie leren hahah wens me suc6 schatjes MWAHHHHHHHHH

Amin

Amin is helemaal kwaad.hij had zo een streek nooit verwacht, wat een geniepige trut is dat ook!
Waar heeft ze die schoen nou verstopt???Ik heb echt me hele kamer doorzocht, alles is overhoop gehaald, ik ga haar bellen die trutik pak me tellie en druk op Linahij gaat overLina neemt op.he schatje van me(ze zag Amin staan op haar display)..
Amin: yek e trut me schoen laten verdwijnen zied vertel NU waar hij is!
Lina: Welke schoen?(ze moest zich inhouden dat ze niet in de lach schoot..)
Amin: Wat welke schoen?? MIJN SCHOENik heb je boodschapje wel ontvangen, heel geinig, ja je hebt me kwaad gemaakt en laten stressen is je ook gelukt, ik heb heel me kamer overhoop gehaald maar geen schoen te bekennen, vertel zied waar is hij?? Zeg nou Lina anders kom ik te laat!
Lina: uhm, nu sorry ik weet niet waar je het over hebt, ik moet nu echt hangen ik moet naar me les, doeidoei enne Amin trouwenszoek ze hahahah :stout:  , en ze hing op, ze lag helemaal dubbel

Amin was nu nog bozer dat dat hij al wasals ik haar pakhij was allemaal rare ideetjes in zijn hoofd aan het zetten, hij was pissed, hij probeerde haar nog een keer te bellenhij drukte op Lina, alleen ze nam niet op.hij kreeg voicemail, hij sprak in: Lina, saffie is genoeg je hebt me saffie zeg nou bel me terug alsje 

Lina hoorde haar telefoon afgaan maar nam expres niet op.ze zag dat ze een voicemail berichtje hadze beluisterde het en vond het eigenlijk ook wel genoeghet was wel leuk geweest.over een half uurtje zou ze hem een hintje gevenhahahah.dit gaat hij nooit meer vergeten..:P ze was heel ff niet aan het denken aan Isam en aan haar gevoelens.

Amin was thuis helemaal het stressenhij kon het maar niet vinden en hij had alles al doorzocht.een half uurtje later ontvangt hij een sms-je, hij pakt zijn tellie en ziet dat het van Lina is hij opent het snel en ziet staan:
_Hmm, lieve broertje een hintlingerie laatjehahahah, laat dit een lesje zijn die je nooit zult vergeten(K)_ Amin

WAJOOOOWWWW NEEEEEEE, Niet haar ondergoed laik ga daar echt niet in zitten!!!!!!
Ik ga naar haar kamer.en kijk naar de kast, en loop er rustig naartoe alsof ik een of ander missie moet vervullenwajoow is ook een missie hoor.ik moet in een lingerie la gaan zitten :vreemd:  ik trek die la openik zie m niet zitten, wat ik wel zag waren.rode, blauwe, gele. Zwarte slipjes.witte. roze, rode bhs..ik zag me schoen tussen de hoop ondergoedwillie ik wil dat niet aanraken.ik keek weg en pakte met 2 vingertjes een zwarte onderbroek opWAJOOOOW ik liet hem meteen weer vallen, het was een string.. :schrik:  wajoowLina draagt stringik schrok van mijn gedachte.DUHHHHH zoveel meisjes dragen hemmaar is gewoon raarmijn eige tweelingzusjeik schudde de gedachte van me af en probeerde me weer te concentreren op die stomme schoenik had de eerste blok al gemistik moest snel zijn misschien dat ik dan nog de tweede les misschien kan meemakenik heb zeker mijn lesje geleerd die trutik keek weer naar mijn schoen ik moest m pakken, ik pakte hem snel eruit en er viel nog een bh op de grondwillie die moest ik weer oprapen, normaal heb ik daar geen problemen mee hoor, bhs en slipjes aanraken(  :stout:  ) maar dit keer was het een ander verhaal, het is van me zusje..ik pakte de gestreepte bh op van de grond en gooide het snel in die verdomde laatje en pakte boos me schoentfoe tesakied gaffi(ze heeft me laten zwoegen)ik deed me schoenen aan, deed me haar WEER in model, door al dat gezoek zag het er niet meer uit.ik pak snel me tasme portemonnee niet te vergetenen mijn tellie(kan niet zonder..) ik loop naar school toe snel tramhalte ondertussen was ik aan het bedenken wat ik met Lina ga doen als ik haar tegenkomwillie haar nekje.mijn handen jeukennee 7shoema is me tweelingzusjewillie maar ik heb zo een neiging om haar terug te pakken.maar dan staat er weer zo een andere plannetje van haar tegenover.tfoe.nou ik stap uit en loop richting schoolik was te laat zwaar te laat.ik loop naar mijn leslokaal
Amin: goedemorgen
Docent: oh , dus je realiseert je wel dat het nog morgen is.en dat terwijl je lekker hebt uitgeslapen toch Amin??
Amin: uhmnou nee meneer ik heb niet uitgeslapen
Docent: hoe verklaar je dan dat je te laat bent?
Amin: (hmm ik kan niet zeggen dat ik me schoen niet kon vinden 3la fata7ff denken) nou meneer, ik had een afspraak
Docent: joh, is dat zo?waar als ik vragen mag
Amin: (wajaw shit moet ik dat ook verzinnen) uhm nou bij dehmmdeopticien.
(hoe kwam ik daar nou weer bij  :Confused:  k heb niet eens een bril)
Docent: oh ja, en je hebt niet eens een brilvreemd.
Amin: nee klopt, ik heb me ogen laten bekijken (saffie is genoeg..ik hoorde me vrienden een beetje lachen)
Docent: okega maar zitten, alhoewel, de bel gaat zo blijf maar staan.
Amin : (tfoe man kon net zo goed niet komenhele scne om niets) 

De bel ging al snel, ik liep als eerste naar buiten ik zag Lina in de verte staan met Rachid, een goede vriend van haarik liep naar haar toedie stomme trut verdween achter Rachid toen ze me zag, en ze lag helemaal in een deuk
Amin: ewa trutzomaar me schoen laten verdwijnenen waar gaat ze hem verstoppen.willie echt erg
Lina: (lag helemaal dubbel)ja ik zei toch al tegen je, ik heb een belofte gemaakt, je moet me niet uitdagenzomaar me plek inpikkendoe je vast nooit meer heen die laatjeja de perfecte plek, want jij zou er nooooooooit in gaan kijken  :stout:  
Amin: ewa 3lesh verstop je achter Rachid dan? Kom hier naast me staanik beloof ik doe je niets..
Lina: haha nee lieverd ik sta hier wel lekker achter Rachid
Rachid: ewa mensen gaat iemand me inlichten??.ik wil wel weten wat er aan de hand is
Amin: nou Rachid dit meisje hier achter je is helemaal niet zo lief als ze lijkt eyze heeft vanochtend me schoen laten verdwijnen willieen je wilt niet weten waar ze m had verstopt..ik heb alles moeten doorzoeken
Rachid: yekkie e LinaZomaar? Nee niet zomaar toch das niets voor jouhaha
Lina: ja hallo, hij had mijn plek ingepikt, ik ging alleen wat pakken oe saffie en ik kom terugen Amin zit luidkeels te zingen onder de doucheverdiende loon!  :grote grijns: 
Rachid: ewa ja gevaarlijk hoor Linawillie je hebt hem laten zwoegen meskien..
Amin wilde net wat zeggen als hij zijn telefoon hoort afgaanhij zag Sanae staan op zijn display, hij wilde niet opnemen omdat Rachid en Lina er stondenhij liep weg en zei dat het een vriend wasmet een rood,(verliefd) kop nam hij zijn telefoon op....hij hoorde sanae...
Amin: Salaam lieverd :iluvu:

----------


## sweety_neda

prachtige vervolg....maar doe maar rustig aan meid....stamp die verotte economie in je kop......die vreselijke sommen...ik heb medelijden met je


ewa sterkte en insha allah...haal je alleen maar goede cijfers.....trust god 

dikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkke boesaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa love yahhhhhhh..........ik heb je vet gemist.....kom maar snel weer op maroc Uni

----------


## I'mChamCia

[GLOW=teal]Dileylaaaaaaaaaaaa..dat was weer een leuk vervolgjeeee..nu op naar het volgende..en heel veel suc6 met je tentames liefje...goed je best doen..je kunt het wel..!!!!!!!!...

Liefs...Halima..  :kusgrijs:   :blauwe kus:  .....[/GLOW]

----------


## zoenie

aangenaam iedereen ik zen yasmina ik heb al die verhalen gelezen het is gewoon prachtig! ik zen al benieuwd voor het vervolg veeel succes!


dadaadad

----------


## I'mChamCia

[GLOW=blue]Aangenaam Yasmina...ik ben Halima...[/GLOW]  :puh:  ....  :kusgrijs:

----------


## zoenie

aangenaam halima en komt er een vervolg? 


ale dan ik zen er is me weg doei!  :ole:

----------


## hamka83

SHOUKRAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN NU ga ik ook verder met leren!!!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Dit is een prachtig verhaal, mooi!!!!
ik heb het allemaal net kunnen lezen (kon niet stoppen!)  :knipoog: 
ik wil een vervolg van je  :knipoog: 

je doet het goed  :grote grijns: 
groetjes sanae (nieuwe fan!)

----------


## _sweet_fatimaaa

Hallow Meid Je verhaal is egt mooisz man ga door  :stout:

----------


## miss_remix

:student:  more  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Dileyla

Hey Lieverds,

Ik Zal Morgen Insha Allah Een Vervolgje PLaatsen..
Dank Jullie Voor Alle Lieve Reacties...Jullie Zijn Schatjes(K)

Boussa & Beslama
Dileyla

----------


## miss_remix

oke dan :grote grijns:   :duim:

----------


## Dileyla

Heyyy Schatjes!!! Solly Voor De Late Reactie...:$ Maar Ik Heb Van Alles Meegemaakt Laatste Tijd...Herkansingen...Ziek Geweest :frons:  Maar Ben Weer 100% Beschikbaar...Ik Ga Niet OP Vakantie :frons:  Maar Goed Ik Ga Lekker Werken (lekker?? :Confused:  ) Maar Goed...Dus Er Komen Heel Veel Vervolgjes! BOussa Dileyla 


Amin:Salaam lieverd
Sanae: he amin..
Amin: hoe is het met je?
Sanae: ja gaat goed met jou ook?
Amin: ja gelukkig wel he alleen een drama meegemaakt vanochtend met Lina
Sanae: haha, vertel eens
Amin: haha is een lang verhaal ik vertel het je als ik je vanmiddag kom ophalen waga?
Sanae: is goed, nou ik wilde even doorgeven dat ik 2 uur vrij ben..
Amin: is goed, ik ben daar om 2 uur schoonheid..
Sanae: waga, nou ik moet nu naar me les ik spreek je vanmiddag weer
Amin: is goed Sanae
Sanae: beslama Amin
Amin: beslama lieverd

En Amin legde neerLina kwam naar hem toe lopen..
Lina: zozo wie was dat aan de tellie?
Amin: een vriend van me
Lina: aha ben je gaan blozen door die vriend van je? Want je bent wel lekker rood amintje
Amin: tss, hou je kop gekkerd, ik ben helemaal niet rood..
Lina: oh jawelrode
Amin: he wil je nog wat beleven vandaag ga zo door waga  :stout:  
Lina:ahhh nee. Rachid!!
Rachid: ja Lina?moet ik je weer beschermen hahahah
Lina: ze liep naar Rachid toe en hield m vastdoei broertje

Amin liep naar zijn vrienden toe..en Lina liep weg samen met Rachid..
Lina had haar hart wederom uitgelucht bij Rachid en het had haar goed gedaan de lesdag was ondertussen al voorbij ze nam afscheid van Rachid en liep richting de tramhalte..ze zag een auto die naast haar reed..ze besloot maar sneller te gaan lopen maar de auto hield haar bij..of ze nou langzaam of snel liep.op een gegeven moment besloot ze om maar stil te staan en maar te kijken wat die persoon van haar wilt, ze zag wel een bekend gezicht heel vaag alleen kon ze die niet plaatsen..de auto naast haar stopte ook en er stapte een jongeman uit, het was Karim..
Lina: so, hallo ik schrok me dood, hoezo ben je me zo stiekem aan het volgen Karim?
Karim: He Lina, sorry echt waar, ik wilde je niet bang maken maar ik wilde je gewoon wat vragen.
Lina: hm, dan toeter je toch en dan ga je even aan de kant staan en stap je uitweet ik het zoiets?
Karim: ja je hebt gelijk sorry..
Lina: Me3lish maar goed, wat wilde je me vragen Karim?
Karim: Ik wilde vragen of je misschien zin had om wat te gaan drinken met mij, hij keek haar aan in haar ogen alleen Lina keek weg..
Lina: uhm..Karim..ik denk niet dat dat zo verstandig is..je bent de vriend van me broer..(dat was het enige waar ze op kon komenIsam is ook de vriend van haar broer alleen als hij het zou zijn dan zou het anders zijn..)en ik denk niet dat we dat kunnen makenen bovendien heb ik het keidruk, ik heb tentamens binnenkort enzo..
Karim: hmm, Amin hoeft er toch niet achter te komen..en je tentamens? Dit is juist iets zodat je lekker kan ontspannen en we maken het niet laat beloofd..
Lina: nee, sorry ik kan echt niet..
Karim: hmm, ik accepteer het dit keermaar ik hoop dat je de volgende keer anders over denkt..want ik laat je niet twee keer gaan.., hij raakte haar wang aan, gaf dr een knipoog en liep wegbeslama schoonheid
Lina: beslama, Lina voelde zich echt niet op haar gemak door zijn woorden en dadenze kreeg zowat de rillingen..wat moet hij met mij dacht zehij kan elk meisje krijgen maar hij moet pers achter mij aan zittenhmm..
De tram kwam er al aan, ik stapte achterin en deed mijn oordopjes in me orenmet seperated van Usher Op vervolgde ik mijn weg naar huis..

Karim

Ik zag Lina op straat ze liep naar de tramhalteik verlangde naar haar, toen ik haar zag wilde ik haar zo graag in me armen nemen..alhoewel ik weet dat het de tweelingzusje is van Amin wil ik haar hebben, ik moet haar hebbenze is niet als die andere meisjeszij is speciaal..ik volgde haar een beetje, ik wilde haar wat vragen alleen wist ik niet echt waar ik moest beginnen, ik zie dat ze tempo versnelt en vertraagt..ze heeft het denk ik doorop een gegeven moment staat ze stil en draait ze zich om..ik zette de auto aan de kant en stapte uit..dit was mijn kans om het te vragen..Ik vroeg Lina of ze wat met me wou drinken..ik zag aan haar reactie dat ze dit niet wouze wilde niet aangezien Amin mijn vriend is en ze had tentamens..zei ze..maar goed ik wilde niet te opdringerig doen dus accepteerde het maar deze ene keer..volgende keer zou ik geen nee aanvaarden..ik wil zo graag gewoon even wat tijd met haar doorbrengen..en als ze zo bleef doen dan zou het niet lukken..ik keek haar aan en zei dat het wel goed was deze ene keertje..ik kon het niet laten om haar wang aan te rakenik kon het gewoon niet laten..ik raakte haar zacht aan en ik groette haarik liep terug naar me auto stapte in en zag haar net weglopen ik wachtte tot ze de tram instapte..ze was achterin ingestapt..ze deed dacht ik wat muziek aan en verdween in gedachteik wilde zo graag weten wat er in dat mooie koppie omging..wat haar gedachtes warenalleen ben ik bang dat ze me niet toelaat om bij haar in de buurt te komenik reed weg..

Amin

Ik was onderweg naar Sanaes school..ik kon niet wachten om haar te zienik wilde haar in me armen nemenen haar lippen proeven..ik stapte uit, het was 5 voor 2 ze was over 5 minuten vrijik ging zitten op de schoolpleinin de buurt van de uitgang zodat ik haar makkelijk kon vinden als ze naar buiten kwam..de bel gingze kon elk moment naar buiten komen..ik deed me haar nog een beetje goedeven alles rechttrekken..(haha) en ik stond te wachtennog geen minuut erna zag ik haar de naar buiten lopenwauw ze zag er weer mooi uit, ze had een spijkerrokje aan met een leuk truitje, leuke slippers eronder en haar mooie bos krullen had ze los gelaten..ze kwam naar me toe lopen met een big smile op haar gezicht
Sanae: hallo Amin..ze werd een beetje rood..
Amin: hallo schoonheid..hij nam haar in zijn armen en gaf haar een knuffelhij kon het niet laten..
Amin: alles goed met je?
Sanae: ja gaat goed was alleen saai die laatste les..ik was er niet helemaal bij met me gedachtes..
Amin: haha nee..die waren bij het uur dr na zeker :stout: 
Sanae: hahahhmm..maybe..
Amin: nou kom, gaan we even de stad? Ik heb kaartjes voor de filmalleen die draait pas over een uurdus we hebben nog wat tijd voordat we richting de bios moeten..
Sanae: is goed, ik moet eigenlijk ook nog wat hebben in de stad
Amin: oke dan..
Amin keek haar aan en hand in hand liepen ze richting de stad..

----------


## I'mChamCia

Salaaamz Lieverd,

zo, dat duurde even...maar was het w8en wel waaard..!! :Smilie:  ...Bedankt voor je vervolg....en ga snel verder...moooi mooiiiiiii  :Cool:  

Liefs Chamcia,...  :stout:

----------


## Batata24

joeppieeee...\
ga gauw weer verder  :Smilie:

----------


## hamka83

EINDELIJK EEN VERVOLG!!!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

eeeeeey
echt mooi meid
ga gauw weer verder met een vervolg  :knipoog: 
doeiiii

----------


## miss_remix

:frons:  vervolg :frons: ?

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=tomato]Eyyyyyy Sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
Ik Ga Een Vervolgje Schrijvennn
Ik Had Geen Tijddd Sollyyyyy
Ik Ga HEEEEL Snel Verder(K)(K)

Bussa
Dileyla[/GLOW]

----------


## sweety_neda

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *[GLOW=tomato]Eyyyyyy Sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> Ik Ga Een Vervolgje Schrijvennn
> Ik Had Geen Tijddd Sollyyyyy
> Ik Ga HEEEEL Snel Verder(K)(K)
> 
> Bussa
> Dileyla[/GLOW]*



[GLOW=royalblue]Ik wil een vervolgje graaaaaaaaag kuzzzzzzzzz Neda en snel een beetje,...tempooooooo ik heb al te lang gewacht[/GLOW]

----------


## Dileyla

Ey Alloeeeeee, 
Ja Ik Ga Verder, Ik Ben Al Bezig Met N Vervolgje
Mwuahh 
Dilly

----------


## hamka83

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

----------


## Dileyla

Hey LieverDs, 
Hoe Is Het?
Vakantie Is Voorbij  :frons: 
Nieuwe Schooljaar (voor mij dan:S) Aangebroken...Zo Geen Zin In, En Het Is Nog Wel Mn Examenjaar:|...Niet Echt Gemotiveerd Dus..Maar Zin Moeten We Maken..Wil Je Het Maken In Het Leven..(preek :tong uitsteken: )Hahaha :grote grijns: ..
Maar Hier Is Weer N Lang Vervolg, Geniet Ervan!!!
Kussie Dilly 

******************** 

Amin keek haar aan en hand in hand liepen ze richting de stad..
Ze hadden het heel erg naar hun zin, aan het praten over wat dat ze beide niet goed hadden kunnen slapen aangezien ze allebei aan elkaar aan het denken waren, en Amin vertelde Sanae tevens ook het gehele Lina verhaal, ze moest er om lachen..en gelukkig kon Amin er ook om lachen achteraf, ze bespraken van alles..

Amin: he Lieverd, zullen we wat gaan eten?
Sanae:Ja Is goed
Amin: Wat Wil je eten, of waar wil je dat we heen gaan?
Sanae: Hum, kies jij maar..het maakt me niet zoveel uit gekkie
Amin: hm, oke ik ken een leuke pizzatentje gaan we daarheen oke..
Sanae: is goed Amin

Zo liepen ze hand in hand door naar het eettentje, ze namen plaats ergens achterin..een tafeltje voor twee..hij keek haar lang aan..en net toen hij haar een kus wilde geven hoorde ze iemand zeggen: hallo, kan ik jullie helpen?, het was een ober..en toen draaide Sanae zich om en zag dat het younes was..younes, degene die haar hart had gebroken..ze keek hem aan..en zag dat hij Amin aan het aankijken was, Sanae zag dat Amin echt boos keek, maar ze keek Amin lang aan, en hij begreep dat hij zich moest inhouden..younes keek hun aan, en vroeg nogmaals. wat willen jullie hebben, hij praatte met een trilling in zn stem..hij kom het niet aan om Sanae zo te zien met een ander..zo voelde Sanae zich waarschijnlijk ook toen ze mij met een ander meisje zag..bedacht hij zich..Amin keek hem aan en zei: we willen niet door jou geholpen worden..haal maar een andere ober.. en keek Sanae weer aan..dat leek haar ook het beste aangezien ze hier niet tegen kon..het liefst wilde ze helemaal weg, maar ze durfde het niet te zeggen..
Sanae: ik ga even naar het toilet..kom zo..
Amin: oke..net toen ze langs hem liep..pakte hij haar hand vast en stond ophij drukte haar tegen zich aan en gaf dr een knuffel, hij ging met zn hand langs haar wang en drukte een zacht kusje op dr lippen..en liet haar weer los..ze keek hem even aan, gaf m een klein lachje, en liep door..

Amin

Net toen ik dacht dat we er een leuke etentje van zouden maken, blijft sanaes ex hier te werken die eikel, toen ik hem zag wilde ik hem met de grond gelijk maken maar ik hield me in..ik zag hoe Sanae naar me keek, dus ik hield me in..hoe moeilijk het ook was..ik zou het alleen maar erger maken, maar als hij het uitlokt dan zal hij zijn verdiende loon krijgen..ik eiste een andere ober..Sanae moest even naar het toilet..ze moest gewoon even alleen zijn denk ik..ze stond op en ik kon het niet laten om dr nog even tegen me aan te houden en dr een kusje te geven...hij was haar zeker niet waard, en achteraf zie ik wel dat hij echt spijt heeft, maar goed..nu is het te laat.ik hou van dr, Sanae is nu mijn vrouwtje voor altijd...ze lachte even lief naar me en liep door, ik zag dat younes alles had gezienbeter, dan weet hij dat hij geen schijn van kans meer maakt..ik zag de blik in zn ogen..hij keek me aan, kwaad..maar beseft zich wel dat hij n fout had gemaakt.ik bleef hem strak aankijken en toen werd hij geroepen..ik zag Sanae weer terugkomen..ik had het gevoel dat ze had gehuild..ik vroeg haar of er wat was..maar ze keek me aan , nee lieverd.., en lachte naar me maar ik stelde voor om ergens anders naar toe te gaan..
Sanae: nee lieverd, we laten ons niet wegjagen..we blijven hier eten, hij bestaat niet voor ons..hij is verleden tijd, en hij moet het maar accepteren
Amin: ik keek dr aan en ik zag dat ze het meende, maar ik twijfelde nog een beetje..maar ze overtuigde me met een kus op mn lippen..
Sanae: schat pieker niet zo..ik heb het toch gezegd
Amin: oke liefje ze had gelijk, hij stelt niets voor, hij moet er maar mee leven hij zal ons nog veel vaker samen zien..

Sanae

Ik zag Youneshij werkt hier..hij schrok toen hij me zag met Amin, ik zag de spijt in zn ogen..maar jammer dan..hij had me, en had me belazert, en had me toen verloren..zijn eige schuld ik zag dat hij het door had, ik zag dat Amin kwaad keek, hij wilde hem het liefst total loss slaan..maar hij hield zich in..voor mij..Amin wilde hem niet als ober, en eiste een ander..Younes liep weg maar keek nog wel ons kant op..ik wilde even alleen zijn en wilde naar het toilet, net toen ik langs Amin liep gaf hij me een knuffel en kus, ik realiseerde me dat ik zoveel van deze jongen hield..ik vond het echt heel lief van hem, ik had die knuffel net nodig..ik lachte naar hem, en liep door, ik zat in het toileter was niemand anders..ik bekeek mezelf in de spiegelde tranen kwamen spontaan naar beneden, net nu ik gelukkig ben met Amin, moet er weer wat gebeuren, het liefst zou ik younes gezicht nooit meer willen zien, maar dat kon niet, niet zolang we in de zelfde stad woonde, toen drong het tot me door..hoezo moet ik me zo voelen?? Hij was de gene die me belazert had, en nu heb ik eindelijk een jongen gevonden die van me hield, hij is de enige jongen van wie ik hou, en younes? Younes had het voor zichzelf verpest, ik ga mijn leven niet door hem laten verpesten, hij moest eens zien wat hij miste..ik veegde me tranen weg, hij was het niet waard, Amin was de enige die wat voor me betekende, ik wilde hier niet weg, we blijven hier eten, hij zal er maar aan moeten wennen, ik voelde me opeens een stuk sterkerik liep met opgeheven hoofd terug naar Amin en ik zag younes me aankijken en zn ogen neersloeg, ik bleef m aankijken..ik liep naar Amin toe en nam weer plaatsik vertelde hem dat ik hier wilde blijven en dat hij het maar moest accepteren, ik zag dat hij nog twijfelde..maar ik gaf m een kus, gemeend vanuit mijn hart, hij was mijn mannetje, en geen enkel ander persoon zou daar tussen kunnen komen..........

----------


## sweety_neda

Ai, je bent weer veder gegaan,

leukkkkk.....nu wil ik nog een vervolgje
En hoe was school  :oog:   


Ik wil ook naar school  :jammer:

----------


## hamka83

DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE DANKJE 

KUSJE JIHANE

----------


## Dileyla

Eyyy Ja Ik Ben Verder Gegaaann!! Goed He Hahahaha  :grote grijns:  ..
Nou..School Ik Begin Morgen Met Mn Eerste Les Ik Zie Er Zo Tegen Op!!!  :duizelig:  Maar Ik Zal Wel Moeten!!..Wil Je Ook Naar School?? Beter Ga Je Niet Teveel Wensen...Straks Komt Het Uit En Dan Wil Je Nie Meer  :puh:  Hahaha
Kussie Neda & Hamka!  :blauwe kus:  
Graag Gedaan Hamkaaaaaaa!! K Ga Gauw Verder....

Mwuahhhhh 
Doeggieeeee
Dilly

----------


## amel_mocro

ewa wanneer ga je verder ik w8 nog steeds en je moet tog al snel een vervvolgje plaatsen omdat je dat al heel lang niet hebt gedaan maar gisteren las ik je laatste vervolgje die je getypt hebt maar je met nog inhalen van een paar maanden ewa waar w8 je opppppppp :knipoog: 

ikn w8 nog steedssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Dileyla

_Ey LieverDs
Thnx Voor De Reacties..
Ik Ben Bezig Met N Vervolg!
Kussie
Dilly_

----------


## SiHaM_00

Ga zo door meid .. Je verhaal is toppie  :boogie:  


 :zwaai:

----------


## Dileyla

_He LieverDs, Hier Een Klein Vervolgje, Ik Ga Morgen Weer Verder (K)(K) Dilly..._  

Het was voor Sanae en Amin toch een leuk avondje geworden..blijkbaar kon younes het niet aanzien,want hij was plots weggegaan..Amin bracht Sanae naar huis, het begon al laat te worden..hij zette dr af, gaf dr een kus
Amin: ik bel je vanavond..
Sanae: is goed, beslama.. 
Amin: Beslama Lieverd en hij reed door naar huis..

Lina

Ik heb de hele dag niet echt veel gedaan, de afwezigheid van Amin en Sanae, maakte dat het doodstil was in huis. Ik probeerde wat aan mijn huiswerk te doen maar dat ging niet echt, mijn gedachte dwaalde af naar Isam en naar Karim, ik was aan het bedenken hoe ik me er de volgende keer uit moest praten..ik had eerlijk gezegd helemaal geen zin in een uitje met Karim, hij stond bekent als de hartenbrekeren zeker niet het type waarop ik zou vallen..ik moest me eigenlijk concentreren op het verjaardagfeestje die Amin aan het organiseren was voor ons, ik moest nog wat mensen uitnodigen, merendeel van de dames die ik zou uitnodigen waren al uitgenodigd, ik zou vandaag even de laatste dingen met Amin bespreken, hij was weg met Sanae, maar het is al vrij laat dus ik denk dat hij zo wel thuis komt

Isam

Ik voelde me zo beroerd, ik slaap en eet niet goed, Fatima vroeg me wat er was, maar ik had haar afgekat, ik had er zo een spijt van, ik liep weg en besloot buiten te gaan lopen, even mijn gedachtes op orde stellen..ik moest mijn excuses aanbieden, Fatima verdient zulk gedrag niet, het is mijn zusje en ik hou van haar, en ik moet haar gewoon alles vertellen, misschien dat ze me kon helpen, want Lina wil maar niet uit mijn gedachte vervagen..ik ben gek op haar, en zelfs met de wetenschap dat ze een vriend heeft zou ik haar niet willen opgevenik ben jaloers op Rachidjaloers dat hij haar hart heeft veroverd..

----------


## sweety_neda

Mooie vervolgje schat, ga gauw veder, ik wil snel die verjaardag feest

kus neda :nijn:

----------


## missy samira

:duim:   :duim:   :duim:  [Dit verhaal is gewoon prachtig IK BEN ZEER NIEUWSCHIERIG NAAR HET VERVOLG echt SUPER DE MAX Ben een Fan van je verhaal geworden PLAATS SNEL EEN VERVOLGJE  :duim:   :duim:   :duim:

----------


## Dileyla

_He LieverDs..Een Vervolgje.....
Kussie Dilly.._  


_Isam

Ik liep naar huis, ondertussen was ik aan het bedenken of ik er wel goed aan deed om Fatima hier over in te lichten, ik besloot het wel te doen, ze zou niet willen dat ik dit alleen zou moeten doorstaan, zonder iemand er over te vertellen
Ik maakte de deur open en deed mijn schoenen uit, Fatima zat niet in de woonkamer, ze zat vast in haar kamer, ik ging naar boven en klopte aan..geen gehoor..ik klopte weer..wie is daar?het was te merken dat ze gehuild had ofzo..ik ben het Isam
wat wil je Isam? Ik wil even alleen zijn..Faat, mag ik er even in alsjeblieft....ze reageerde niet, maar ik hoorde voetstappen..de deur ging open maar Faat keek me niet aanik stond tegen over haar, alleen ze negeerde me en deed de deur dicht, ze liep langs me heen en ging op haar bed zitten..

Isam: Faat, sorry..ik was gewoon een beetje gefrustreerd, en het gaat al de laatste tijd niet echt goed met me, ik wilde met rust gelaten worden je moest eens weten met wat ik allemaal zit...en ik reageerde het op jou af, het spijt me echt, ik weet dat jij de laatste bent die zo iets verdient..je bent een schat, en ik weet dat ik het niet moest doen(hij realiseerde zich niet dat hij ondertussen een traan liet vallen..) Isam was maar aan het doorratelen als Fatima hem onderbrak
Faat: Isam..Isam, luister nou, luister even naar me, ze liep op hem af maar Isam gooide er alles uit..hij kon het niet meer aan..ze liep naar hem toe en pakte zijn armen.. daar heb je een zusje voor..zodat je haar alles kan vertellen wat je dwars zit..je kan me echt alles vertellen..het is je al vergeven Isam..ik wist wel dat je mij niet wilde kwetsen, alleen ik wilde graag dat je me vertelde waar je mee zat..misschien dat ik dan wat voor je kon doen..
Isam werd wat rustiger en ging op het bed zitten..Fatima nam plaats naast hem..en Isam begon alles rustig uit te leggen, de gehele situatie, vanaf de eerste keer dat hij Lina zag tot de dag van vandaag..

Fatima

ik zat aandachtig te luisteren en ik zag dat Isam het er echt zwaar mee had, ik heb zo een medelijden met hem, ik geef om mijn broer..en ik weet zeker dat de liefde voor dit meisje echt oprecht is..Ik had Isam ook nooit zien huilen..maar nu wel..hij huilde om dit meisjeLina genaamd..ik bedacht me dat ik in eerste instantie moest uitzoeken welk meisje dit was..misschien dat ik haar kende..of dat ik haar ooit ergens had gezien, ik zou me best zou doen om hem te helpen..alleen dan moest hij me wat meer info geven..

Isam: en er is nog iets..overmorgen vieren Amin en Lina hun verjaardag bij mij thuis..Lina weet denk ik nog niet dat het bij mij thuis word gevierdze weet wel dat het bij een vriend van hem word gevierd..maar niet dat ik die vriend ben..
Fatima: (ging rechtop zitten, hier had ze wat aan..misschien dat ze dan wat meer kon doen)..denk je dat die jongen dan ook komt
Isam: ik heb geen idee..maar als Isam het niet mag weten dan denk ik niet dat hij komt..
Fatima: misschien dat ik dan ook kan komen, toevallig ofzo..en dat ik doe alsof ik niets weet van die feest en dat ik dan misschien een praatje maak met haar..om wat meer te weten te komen?..
Isam: van mij mag je..ik hoop dat het iets oplevert...
Fatima gaf haar broer een knuffel, komt goed lieverd, ik zal je echt proberen te helpen, Lina weet niet wat ze mist als ze deze kans laat glippen..
Isam voelde zich een stuk beter, hij had dit veel eerder moeten doenhij hield zijn zusje wat steviger vast en zo zaten ze een tijdje.._

----------


## Dileyla

_Hoi LieverDs, 
Ik Kan Even Niet Verder, K Ben Namelijk Ziek.....Maar Ik Heb Ook Geen Reacties Gezien..Wie Wil Dat Ik Verder Ga?...
Kus
Dilly_

----------


## missy246

Ik heb nooit zin om t e reageren maar nu dan ff snel ..

ga snel verder schat  :handbang:

----------


## n8melodie

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *Hoi LieverDs, 
> Ik Kan Even Niet Verder, K Ben Namelijk Ziek.....Maar Ik Heb Ook Geen Reacties Gezien..Wie Wil Dat Ik Verder Ga?...
> Kus
> Dilly *


Beterschap meiske.

ps: ben nog steeds n van je fans.  :Smilie:

----------


## hamka83

hey ik ben ook nog steeds fan!!!

kusje ik

----------


## Dileyla

_Ey Lieve Dames, 
Dank Jullie Voor De Reacties..(K) 
IK Ga Gauw Verder..Alleen Komende Twee Daagjes Gaat Het Niet Lukken, Me NichT Trouwt Dus K Heb N Bruiloft..!!  Gister, Vandaag En Morgen..Word Hartstikke Leuk InshaAllah..
Kussies..En Tot Gauw..
Dilly_   :nijn:

----------


## missy samira

:bril:   :boogie:   :bril:   :bril:   :boogie:   :bril:  H Meisje Tis Echt Een Mooie Verhaal Plaats Snel Een Vervolgje Ben Zeer Benieuwd Naar Het Verjaardags Feesje Van lina En Amin SNEL MEID ECHT TOPPIE  :bril:   :boogie:   :bril:   :bril:   :boogie:   :bril:

----------


## hasna_zina

hey meid je hebt er een nieuwe fan bij.
ik vind je verhaal echt mooi.
ik hoop dat je snel verder doet met een xxtralang vervolg

----------


## SweetRiffia

_Eeeeeeeeeejmaaaaaaaa...ik heb deze verhaal in 1 keer gelezen..het was sjoooO spannend, ya dont want to know  


Mijn complimentjes meid, mij heb je 1 al oors voor JOU prachtige verhaal. Dusse bij deze ga gauw weer verder!!!  




_

----------


## missy samira

:huil:   :huil:   :huil:  [GLOW=deeppink]IK WACHT NOG STEEDS KOMAAN SNEL MEID IK BEN ZO NIEUWSCHIERIG VAN DE ZENUWEN TOPPIE VERHAAL[/GLOW]  :stout:   :stout:   :stout:

----------


## Dileyla

_He LieverDs..Sorry Voor Het Lange Wachten..._  

Lina was al in slaap gevallen..toen ze Amin hoorde kloppen op haar deur..
Amin: Lina, mag ik even binnenkomen..
Lina: Amin ik lig te slapen!
Amin: Lina, het is pas half 11, en je ligt te slapen ewa heel ff ik ben snel weer weg oke?
Lina: okeeee kom binnen..
Amin: hij wilde de deur open doen, maar hij zat op slot..Lina, de deur zit op slot..
Lina: ze stopte haar hoofd in haar kussen een uitte een klein gilletje, ze lag net zo lekker te dromen..:S..ze sjokte naar de deur..en maakte hem met een lang gezicht open..Amin, ik hoop dat het belangrijk was..want nu ben ik wakker..en kan ik niet meer terug slapen binnen 5 minuten..en dat heb jij op je gewetenze toverde een sarcastisch lachje op haar gezicht..
Amin: ik wilde met je praten over ons verjaardag feestje enzo..
Lina: kom binnen..
Amin nam plaats op haar bed en begon aan een hele verhaal over wie hij allemaal had uitgenodigd, Karim zou ook komen..toen drong het tot haar door..waar werd het nou gehouden??..
Lina: maar Amin, bij welke vriend word die feest gehouden dan?
Amin: uhm bij Isam, die ene jongen van toen die een keer bij ons op school kwam en hij heeft een eige huisje alhoewel hij heel vaak bij zn ouders slaapt is gewoon een appartementje als hij even alleen wil zijn en waar hij zn matties ontvangt..
Lina: hoorde helemaal niets meer na dat hij Isam zei..ze was helemaal in gedachte..het drong tot haar door..Isam..bij hem werd het feestje gehouden..ze wist niet of ze nu nog wilde dat het doorging..ze zou niet weten hoe ze zich zou moeten gedragen..ik was allerlei rare gedachtes in mijn hoofd aan het halen, ik had niet door dat Amin me riep..
Amin: lina, lina..e linaluister je wel naar wat ik zeg? 
Lina: hmm ja alleen ik ben heel moe..ik heb slaap..we hebben alle belangrijke dingen al besproken toch?

Amin: ja eigenlijk wel, weet je wat ik laat je slapen joh, ik ga ook slapen..we bespreken morgen de laatste dingetjes waga..slaap lekker zussie
Lina: waga..jij ook welterusten..
Amin liep weg en lina liep achter hem aan om de deur achter hem dicht te zetten..ze liet zich vervolgens vallen op haar bed..Isam..de tranen kwamen weer naar beneden..ze hield zoveel van deze jongen..waarom moet hij nou net bezet zijn..zo viel ze in slaap..

Amin: lina, lina..sta op e mens, je komt te laat..zied ka senni..(sta op)
Lina hoorde Amin haar wakker maken..ze stond op en haastte zich naar de douche..ze had zich bijna verslapen..ze kan zich niet meer herinneren wanneer ze in slaap was gevallen..haar ogen waren dik en rood..ze kleedde zich om en maakte zich een beetje op..en ging naar schoolze vertrok samen met Amin..hij was de hele weg aan het praten over van alles en nog wat maar ze hoorde hem niet echt, ze had andere dingen aan haar kop..totdat er een auto naast hun stopte..het was de auto van Karim..
Karim: ey Aminstap in breng ik jullie naar school hoorde we beide..
Amin: he Karim, ja is goed man, we komen bijna te laat haha.. Amin wende zich naar Linakom je kent Karim wel toch..hij brengt ons weg anders komen we te laat..oke? 
Lina: nee, Amin ik ga toch niet bij hem instappen..
Amin: ewa safe je bent nu toch met mij..is niets mis mee
Lina had geen zin om tegen te stribbelen..ze stapte achterin in en hield zich stil..
Karim: ey lina, goedemorgen meid..
Lina had geen zin om wat terug te zetten dus ze zette een neppe glimlachje op..ze hield zich verder de hele tijd stil..Amin en Karim waren druk aan het praten over van alles..ze kwamen aan
Amin: ewa Karim, choukran he..zie je morgen op het feest he  :knipoog:  
Karim: graag gedaan hoor..en ik zal er morgen zeker zijn, lina..beslama meid..
Lina stapte uit..en reageerde niet op Karim ze deed alsof ze hem niet hoorde..en liep door..dat moest er nog eens bijkomen, Karim die ook aanwezig zal zijn op het feestje..iegh..
Amin:  lina, lina.. 
Lina :  ja ?.. 
Amin : Karim zei beslama en je reageerde niet..
Lina: oh, sorry ik hoorde hem niet..
Amin: ah oke..nou spreek je nog, ik ga naar mijn les byeeee zussie
Lina: bye amin
Lina liep moeizaam naar haar les..ze had er helemaal geen zin in, het liefst wilde ze in haar bedje kruipen en er nooit meer uitkomen..
De tijd leek te kruipen..lina ging na school tijd meteen naar huis, Rachid vroeg haar nog of er wat was..maar ze zei dat er niets wasthuis was het ook heel rustig..Amin had de laatste dingen besproken met lina..morgen was de verjaardagfeestje..

Lina

Ik lag in mn bedje..morgen zal ik hem weer zien..Isam..ik weet niet hoe ik me moet gedragenik heb eigenlijk geen zin in dit feestje..misschien in een andere situatie want het was op zich wel heel erg gezellig zoiets..maar waarom moet er mij weer iets gebeuren..weet je..ik zie morgen wel wat er zal gebeuren..Rachid heeft me beloofd te komen..hij is een goede steun voor me..
Ze schudde alles van haar af..althans dat probeerde ze..en viel in een diepe slaap.maar Isam kwam ze eerder tegen dan gedacht..hij was er ook in haar droom..ze realiseerde zich dat ze even dacht..zou het morgen ook maar gaan als in mijn droom..dan zou alles perfect verlopen..

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Praaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaachtig meid
echt heeeeel mooi  :grote grijns: 

dank voor je vervolg en ga gauw weer verder met een vervolg !!

----------


## miss tisso

ga snel verder dilayla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


boessa kbiera voor iedereen die dit verhaal leest en natuurlijk de schrijvster

ciao, souhailla

----------


## Dileyla

*Ey LieverDs, 

Moge Allah (swt) Jullie Daden Belonen En Je Zonden Vergeven...
Mabruk Ramadannnnnnnnn!!

Ik Ga Gauw Verder Met Een Vervolgjeeeeeee
Kus, *

----------


## sanae_fatiha

dank je allah i barek fiek
Moge Allah (swt) ook jou daden belonen en je zonden vergeven inshallah

en nu een vervolg  :knipoog:

----------


## sweety_neda

Ga gauw veder lieverd!! echt leuk, kon meteen in 1keer al je vervolgjes lezen, schrijf gauwww veder, en ik hou van je me schatteke!  

XxX Neda :blauwe kus:

----------


## n&a

Ewa meid, waar blijft je vervolg????? K heb mij speciaal voor u terug ingelogd om u even wakker te schudden.............
K hoop supersnel een vervolg te mogen lezen!!!
xxx n van je trouwe lezeressen.

----------


## rooierozen

waar blijf ons vervolg?????

----------


## Dileyla

_LieverDsssss...Sorry Voor Het Wachten..Hier Is Tie Dan..En Er Komt Er Nog Een Lange... Een Deze Dagen Beloofddddddddd...
Kusje Dileyla_ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ze schudde alles van haar af..althans dat probeerde ze..en viel in een diepe slaap.maar Isam kwam ze eerder tegen dan gedacht..hij was er ook in haar droom..ze realiseerde zich dat ze even dacht..zou het morgen ook maar gaan als in mijn droom..dan zou alles perfect verlopen..* 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
Lina

Ik hoorde mijn wekker overgaan..maar ik zat er zo tegen op om mijn bedje uit te stappenhet liefs zou ik willen dat het morgen was..dan had ik alles al achter de rug.. ik ben bang voor mijn reactie als ik hem zie..straks begin ik te stotteren.. ga ik nerveus doen..of erger nog..barst ik in tranen uit..nee..ik moet me beheersen vandaag..ik stond op en liep richting de doucheAmin kwam toevallig net de douche uit..
Amin: ewa zussie, heb je er zin in? 
Lina: uhm..ja.. 
Amin : hahahah, wat een overtuigend antwoord..
Lina: laat me ik ben moe jaa!!
Amin: haha..saffie ben al weg..doe je wel snel..en zorg je voor energie want je moet straks alles gaan klaar zetten hahahah
Lina: haha..dacht je dat!! Jij gaat ook helpen dus niet te veel gel in je haar gooien want je doet het toch opnieuw!

Lina liep de douche in en probeerde alles van zich af te schudden..
Na een snelle douche staat ze voor een missie

Lina

Hmm..wat ga ik aandoen.. ff denken hoor..moet er wel leuk uitzien.. het is tenslotte mijn eigen verjaardagsfeestje.. ehmoke ik ben er uit..zo zie ik er Wow uit.. ik bekeek me zelf in de spiegel tevreden over de resultaat maakte nog wat leuke, sexyblikken voor de spiegel..maar had niet in de gaten dat Karim en Amin mij aan het aanstaren waren..en hun lach aan het inhouden waren..
Amin: Waaaaaaaaaaa..e lina ja je ziet er goed uit..saffie martel die spiegel niet wat heeft die spiegel jou aangedaan..zomaar doe je zo he..hahahahhaha
Karim kwam niet meer bij van het lachen..net als Amin..
Karim: wa lina..trek je niets aan van hem..het zag er gewoon grappig uit hahahahhahahah..
Lina: iegh..kennen jullie het begrip PRIVACY niet ofzo..:@..
Ze pakte haar spullen en liep met een rood kop langs ze de trap af..maar de 2 jongens bleven maar doorlachen.. (je kan er niets aan doen als je eenmaal de slappe lach krijgt he..) het ergste vond ze van Karimwat zal hij wel niet denken.. Amin is me broertje met hem heb ik wel ergere dingen meegemaakt..

Ze stapte in bij Karim in de auto.. eerlijk gezegd voelt ze zich niet zo op haar gemak.. het liefst wilde ze gewoon met de tram ofzo.. maar dat zouden ze weer vragen waarom enzo dus.. laat maar zitten dan.. 
Ze zat met 2 dingen..n ze zat bij Karim in de auto..n ze zou Isam zo zien als dat maar goed ging.. ze staarde voor zich uit.. en was aan alles aan het denken wat fout kon gaan.. ze voelde zich steeds benauwder worden.. het liefst wilde ze alles aflassen.. ze werd uit haar gedachte gerukt toen de auto stil stond.. ze stapte uit.. en bleef even stilstaan.. totdat ze de deur met een zwaai ziet open gaan.. haar adem stokte in haar keel.. Isam kwam naar buiten toe.. en ook hij had haar opgemerkt.. ze stonden daar en bleven elkaar roerloos aankijken_

----------


## rooierozen

SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN SHOUKRAN 

BEZAAAAAFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

----------


## suada

Meisje wat kan jij goed schrijven man!!!!
Ik kijk elke dag of je verder hebt geschreven maaar nog steeds niks  :huil:  Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaaat!!!

----------


## Dileyla

Ey LieverdS..!!
Sme7liiiii!!!
Ik Ga Heel Gauw Verder..Beloofd..
 :blauwe kus:

----------


## rooierozen

[GLOW=skyblue]waneer is heel snel??? ik wil een datum horen!!  :Smilie: 

jihaneeee [/GLOW]

----------


## zakia012

ewa zied maak die vervolg  :stomp:  haahah kus zakia

----------


## m0cr0layD

Leuk verhaal, zied ga gauw door!  :duim:

----------


## Dileyla

Ey LieVerDssss
Een Vervolgje Voor Jullieeee!!

Kus
Dileyla 

Isam

Ik hoorde een auto aanrijden dus ik liep alvast naar de deur.. net toen ik naar Karims auto toe wilde lopen zag ik Lina.. 
ik bleef haar roerloos aankijken.. ik wist niet dat ze ook zo vroeg zou komen, ik had alleen Amin en Karim verwacht.. ze zag er zo mooi uit.. ik keek haar aan.. Karim en Amin waren druk bezig met uitladen.. 
ze was net zo verbaasd als ik leek het.. ook zij sloeg haar ogen niet neer maar bleef me aankijken.. ik kon me ogen niet van haar afhouden.. ik zag weer die zelfde blik in haar ogen als toen bij de tramhalte..
Amin drukte een doos in me handen.. ik keek verschrikt op en hij zat me een beetje gek aan te kijken.. 

Amin: ewa sahbi, neem dit mee naar binnen
Isam: ehm.. ja is goed

Ik keek haar nog een laatste keer aan en ik zag dat ook zij iets in haar handen kreeg.. ze keek me aan en sloeg meteen haar ogen neer.. ze liep langs me heen naar binnen..

Lina

Ik kon niet langer die blik in de ogen zien, ik voelde me zo verdrietig.. ik realiseerde me dat ik helemaal niet over hem heen zou kunnen komen, ik wenste dat ik hier niet hoefde te zijn.. 
ik wilde net een traan laten vallen maar ik dwong mezelf om het niet te doen....
Isam kreeg wat in zijn handen gedrukt.. Karim drukte ook iets in mijn handen dit was mijn kans om weg te komen, ik liep langs hem heen en een traan ontsnapte uit mijn ogen en belande op de doos die ik in mijn handen had.. 
ik veegde snel alles weg en legde de doos neer.. ik keek om me heen.. de woonkamer was mooi ingericht.. voornamelijk de ideen die ik zelf ook heb.. ik liep richting een foto die ik van ver niet echt duidelijk kon zien.. ik pakte hem op.. en de tranen kwamen spontaan naar beneden.. ik zag Isam en dat meisje van de tramhalte in een innige omhelzing.. ik hoorde niemand binnenkomen.. totdat ik een arm op mijn schouder voelde.. het was..

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ohhhhhh spannend!!!!
ga please please please weer verder  :Smilie: 
je verhaal is echt  :duim:   :duim:  
tot gauw inshallah  :grote grijns:

----------


## lovelyness

:ole:  Joehoeeeeeeeeee  :ole:  !!!! je heb er een nieuwe FAN bij ga snel doorrrr!!!!

xXxiesssss

----------


## m0cr0layD

het was..

Isam?  :hihi: 

als zo dat zo.. yeh schande voor haar  :blozen: 


Ga snel door  :grote grijns:  !

----------


## miss tisso

heyy lieffie !!!!!!!!!
hoe gaat het?
met mij gaat alles goed hamdoe illah

ga snel verder met je mooie verhaal 

laf joe
souhailla

----------


## suada

Heey meid!!!
ga je nog verder?!
ik wacht al heeeeel lang en ik vind het een heel leuk verhaal!!

-xxxxx- suada

----------


## jasje

ga door alsjeblieft ga door ik ken niet wacheten

----------


## Dileyla

Ey LieverDs.. 

Kijk Eenss Aan Een Verolgjeeeeeee

Dank Je Voor Jullie lieve lieve reacties!!.. Sanae_Fatiha, Lovelyness, MocroLady, Miss_tisso, Suada En Jasje..

Souhaila.. lieverd gaat goed met me alhamdoulilah met jou ook?.. love you 2..

ToedeLoe..  
-------------------------------------------------

Het was.. Karim.. ik veegde snel mijn tranen weg en liet mijn haar voor me ogen zodat hij niet zag dat mijn ogen rood waren.. hij vroeg me wat ik aan het doen was.. ik reageerde kort dat ik even rond aan het kijken was en liep richting de keuken.. hij volgde me met zijn ogen.. ik voelde zijn ogen in me rug prikken..
De keuken zag er ook prima in orde uit.. netjes alles op zijn plaats.. ik ging met mijn hand over de muur.. ik voelde een steek in me hart want ik realiseerde me dat ik niet de gene ben die hier met hem zal zijn.. dat het dat andere meisje was die hier met heen komt.. 
ik liep door en zag een tuintje.. ik opende de deur die naar het tuintje liep.. er zat een houten tafel met 4 stoelen.. en er waren wat bloemen aan de zijkant.. en de rest was betegelt, je zou denken dat dit een jongen dit als opslagplaats voor zijn rommel zou gebruiken.. maar nee.. ik bedacht me dat zijn vriendin alles voor hem heeft ingericht.. L 
ik wilde er niet aan denken..
Wat vind je er van? 
ik draaide me om en keek verschrikt..
Isam stond in de deuropening naar me te kijken.. ik wist me geen houding aan te nemen.. ik keek hem aan.. we hadden nog geen enkel woord gewisseld.. 
Lina: ehm.. ehm.. het ziet er heel mooi uit..  de woorden kwamen er met moeite uit.. ik had het gevoel dat mijn keel werd dichtgeknepen.. hij keek me aan.. en liep mijn richting op..
Isam: dank je.. ik ben niet zo een rommeltype.. kan daar niet zo goed tegen.. alles moet netjes in orde zijn.. anders ga ik me er aan irriteren.. maar ik denk dat er heel wat mensen om me heen zich ook irriteren aan mijn zogenaamde perfectie..  hij gaf me een klein glimlachje..
Lina:  ik zou me er niet aan irriteren.. ( ik schrok van mijn eigen woorden..) 
Isam keek me diep in de ogen aan.. ik zag dat ook hij een beetje versteld stond van me woorden. 
Lina: ach ik ga maar weer eens helpen voordat ik Amin op me dak krijg
Isam: ehm ja je hebt gelijk.. kom..
Hij liep achter me.. en ik voelde zijn hand op mijn schouder.. ik onderdrukte een traantje.. maar het voelde echt goed aan dat hij bij me in de buurt was.. 

Isam

Ik bracht de doos die ik aangereikt kreeg naar binnen.. en ik liep weer naar buiten om nog iets naar binnen te halen..
ik keek rond in de woonkamer maar Lina was nergens te vinden.. ik liep door naar de keuken maar ook daar was ze niet.. ik keek toen de tuin in en ik zag haar staan.. ze was om zich heen aan het kijken.. ik zat haar aan te kijken.. maar ze wist had nog niet door dat ik daar stond.. ik vroeg haar wat ze ervan vond.. en ik merkte dat ze zich geen houding aan kon nemen.. ze was een beetje geschrokken.. maar ter gelijke tijd beschaamd.. ze antwoordde dat ze het wel mooi vond.. 
<<Isam: dank je.. ik ben niet zo een rommeltype.. kan daar niet zo goed tegen.. alles moet netjes in orde zijn.. anders ga ik me er aan irriteren.. maar ik denk dat er heel wat mensen om me heen zich ook irriteren aan mijn zogenaamde perfectie..  hij gaf me een klein glimlachje..>>
ik was een beetje verbaast door haar reactie..<< Lina:  ik zou me er niet aan irriteren..>> 
ik vond het zo lief van dr.. al had ze zelf niet door wat ze precies zei.. ze veranderde snel van onderwerp.. ik liep achter haar aan naar binnen.. maar in een reflex zette ik mijn hand op haar schouder het voelde zo goed aan.. was ze maar van mij

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:   :duim:   :duim: !!!

----------


## jasje

ga door aub is egt mooi ga door ik ken niet wacheten

----------


## souhi

schrijf verder het is een prachtig verhaal

----------


## rooierozen

Ey LieverDs.. 

Kijk Eenss Aan Een Verolgjeeeeeee

Dank Je Voor Jullie lieve lieve reacties!!.. Sanae_Fatiha, Lovelyness, MocroLady, Miss_tisso, Suada En Jasje..

Souhaila.. lieverd gaat goed met me alhamdoulilah met jou ook?.. love you 2..

ToedeLoe.. 


WAAROM STA IK HIER NIE BIJ ?? IKKES VOLGT JE VERHAAL TOCH OOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK 


 :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:

----------


## souhi

schrijf aub verder het is gewoon prachtig 
go go go go go en write

----------


## Dileyla

Lieve Dames Dank Jullie Wel Ik Ga Heeeeeeeel Gauw Door!!...
Een Speciale Kus Voor Rooierozen..!!!
En De Rest Van De Lieve Dames.. Mwahhh!!

----------


## rooierozen

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *Lieve Dames Dank Jullie Wel Ik Ga Heeeeeeeel Gauw Door!!...
> Een Speciale Kus Voor Rooierozen..!!!
> En De Rest Van De Lieve Dames.. Mwahhh!!*


YOEPPIEEEEEEEE

----------


## suada

Heeeey schat....dankje voor je mooie vervolg en je weet...ik blijf wachten op een ander 


liefs suada

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:ole:

----------


## jasje

VDER VERDER VEDER VEDER VEDER HIHIHIHIH  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## maryam13

heey meid
je hebt er een fan bij
en je verhaal doet man
dus ga asjeblieft gauw verder

groetjes
maryam

----------


## maryam13

dileyla ga je nog verder of wat...???

----------


## Dileyla

He LieverDs..
Dank Jullie Voor De Reacties.. Ik Ga Zeker Gauw Door.. Promised!!!
Kusje 
D

----------


## maryam13

ok dan..

----------


## suada

jaja vorige keer zei je dat je het ook zal doen!!!

ik hoop dat je het dit keer meent!!!
 :ego:  

ALS JE ERGENS AAN BEGINT MOET JE HET OOK AFMAKEN!!

ik vind het namenlijk een heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel leuk verhaaal

dus ga snel verder en laat me niet in de steek  :huil:

----------


## Dileyla

> _Geplaatst door suada_ 
> *jaja vorige keer zei je dat je het ook zal doen!!!
> 
> ik hoop dat je het dit keer meent!!!
>  
> 
> ALS JE ERGENS AAN BEGINT MOET JE HET OOK AFMAKEN!!
> 
> ik vind het namenlijk een heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel leuk verhaaal
> ...


  Hai lieve damesssss!! ik heb een vervolgje getypt.. en deze is extra speciaal voor maryam13 en suada.. (de rest ook..!!) ik hou me aan me woord!!.. Mwaaaa7  :blauwe kus:  

.. was ze maar van mij 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Met deze gedachte liep Isam naar binnen, Amin en Karim hadden alles naar binnen gehaald. 
We moesten nu even alles in orde maken.. 

Amin:ewa mensen we moeten even de beginnen met de opstelling van de woonkamer kan niet zo blijven.. Lina doe jij samen met Isam de versieringen ophangen, dan verplaatsen Karim en ik alles naar een andere kamer 


Lina:

Ik wist niet wat ik hoorde.. ik had hier totaal geen zin in.. nu was ik teveel bezig met hem.. en dat hoeft er voor mij niet bij te komen.. 
Lina: ehm.. ik kan je ook helpen alles naar de andere kamer te brengen hoor..
Amin: wesh met je kippenkracht ga je banken verschuiven.. 
Lina: KIPPENKRACHT?! Ik dacht het niet he.. daag je me uit..
Amin: wehehehehe, weet je wat Lina.. is goed.. beter! dan gaan Karim en ik de versieringen doen.. en ga jij dan met je grote mond alles verschuiven Su6 sweety..

Karim en Amin lagen in een deuk.. 
Isam zat een beetje op een afstand alles te bekijken.. totdat hij begon met het verschuiven van de banken.. 
Isam: ach heren.. zo zwaar is het niet.. Lina je hoeft het niet te sjouwen joh.. een dame zou vrijstelling moet krijgen en die krijg je van mij.. ik sjouw ze liever zelf en heb achteraf wel rugpijn hh.. maar ik ga jou niet laten sjouwen bespaar je de rugklachten  :knipoog:  
Lina: ik vond het wel lief van hem maar een uitdaging is een uitdaging he... nee ik hou me aan de uitdaging.. dan zullen we op het eind maar samen rugpijn krijgen niet waar.. lina keek Isam niet te lang aan en hielp mee met het verschuiven van de bank.. 
Ondertussen waren Amin en Karim aan het lachen, hadden een cd opgezet en waren begonnen aan de versieringen.. de bank wilde eerst niet door de woonkamer deur.. met wat duwen en trekken was het eindelijk gelukt.. uitgeput stond ik in de gang.. 
Isam: ey lina, ik doe het wel joh.. moeilijkste is net achter de rug..
Lina: neej joh.. kom op welke kamer?
Isam: die daar schuin achter je
Lina keek hem snel even aan.. even werd er een blik gewisseld.. maar er werd gezwegen.. de eerste bank was eindelijk in de kamer ze liepen terug en pakte de tweede en laatste bank en weer dat onderdonsje met de bank bij de woonkamer deur, wederom stonden ze beide eventjes uitgeput in de gang en weer de kamer in.. zo.. lina dacht even aan Amin die ze nu mooi heeft laten weten dat ze het wel aan kan
Lina de bank tegen de muur aan niet wetend dat Isams hand er nog zat
Isam: ahhh pijnlijk
Lina schrok van wat ze gedaan had.. en liep meteen naar hem toe.. ze pakte zn hand vast.. sorry, sorry.. ik zag echt niet dat je hand er nog was ze liep helemaal rood aan hij bleef haar aankijken.. en vergat de pijn.. 

Isam: 

Ik kreeg de bank tegen me hand aangedrukt.. ahhh pijnlijk floepte eruit.. ik zag lina op me af komen helemaal paniekerig nam ze mijn hand in haar handen.. en aaide erover heen.. mompelend.. sorry, sorry..  ik hoorde niet eens meer wat ze zei door haar aanrakingen.. ik keek haar aan.. en ik hoorde haar niet zo goed meer.. ze werd stil.. ik zag dat ook zij me aan het aankijken was.. daar stonden we dan.. ik keek haar aan.. en zij keek mij aan.. mijn hand zat in haar handen.. 
de spanning was te snijden en toen opeens..

----------


## maryam13

thnx

----------


## suada

En toen En toen.....
ga snel verder

----------


## Dileyla

wehehheheh heb geduld lieffieeee... en je zal het lezen SOON.. :grote grijns:

----------


## Amaleke

WAT DOE JE ONS TOCH AAN??? 

sorry ben gewoon echt nieuwsgierig!!!


dikke xx van amal

----------


## suada

:grote grijns:  jeeeeeee gelukkig schrijf je heel snel weer!!!!!!!

joepiee

kusjes

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:nijn:  jaaaaa dank je voor je vervolg
ga gauw weer verder  :grote grijns: 

dank je meid!
 :nijn:

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

ewa waar blijf je met het verhaal  :argwaan:  

ga snel verder....

----------


## hasna_zina

hey meid heeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg bedankt voor je vervolg ik hoop natuurlyk dat je snel verder gaat met een xxxxxxxxtralang vrvolg  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Dileyla

Salaam Lieverds.. Ik ben wat ziekjes maar heb toch wat voor jullie geschreven..
Kusje

.. de spanning was te snijden en toen opeens.. 
------------------------------------------


Toen opeens hoorde we Amin gillen en kwam z binnenstormen..
Isam!! A Isam.. telefoon voor je man.. zit een meisje aan de lijn al iets van 5 minuten.. wesh ben je doof ofzo.. zied zied hoelang laat jij dames wachten..
ehhh(hij had niet door dat ze elkaars handen vast hadden) wat is er hier gebeurd? Heb je je gesneden?
Isam: ehm nee, lina duwde alleen per ongeluk de bank tegen me hand.. is niets.. hij kwam los van Lina.. 
Zij was een beetje doelloos aan het staren naar de telefoon.. het was zeker die vriendin van hem.. ze voelde dat Isam zich van haar losmaakte.. 
Amin: echt zo een Lina-actie jongen.. ik wist wel dat dit niet helemaal goed kon gaan wehehehehe
Isam reageerde kortaf met een klein lachje en pakte de telefoon uit Amins handen.. hij begon het gesprek terwijl hij nog in de kamer zat. Amin zat nog te lachen en Lina had nog steeds geen vin verroerd

Gesprek tussen Isam & Fatima (zusje)

I: hallo
F: hai lieverddd
I: hoe is het
F: gaat goed hmdl met jou?..
I: Gaat wel hoor..
F: ahh je klinkt niet echt enthousiast he..
I: ehm nee is niets joh.
F: nou ik wilde alleen zeggen dat ik misschien iets later kom dan afgesproken maar ik zal er zeker zijn oke?
I: ja is goed, kom maar wanneer het je uitkomt.. 
F: begon te fluisteren: en hoe ziet ze eruit vandaag..?
I: ehm..
F: oke ik raad en jij zegt ja of nee oke haha.. euhm.. Oogverblindend?
I: Ja, Anders zou ik het ook niet kunnen omschrijven.. 
F: aaaah lief!! Nou ik zal haar vandaag zien en dan zal ik je vertellen of je gelijk hebt of niet..
I: kreeg een klein lachje op zn gezicht.. Deal..
F: is goed nou zie je straks groetjes aan iedereen daar..
I: zal ik doen.. beslama
F: Doeggggg

Isam had de telefoon uitgezet en wendde zich naar Lina & Amin..

"Jullie krijgen de groetjes.."
Amin zat een beetje stom te lachen.. ehhehe groetjes van iemand die ik niet ken.. doe maar de volgende keer de groeten terug..
Isam: kan je straks zelf ook doen, ze komt hierheen..
Lina kon haar oren niet geloven, ze dacht al dat ze zoiets uit het gesprek opving maar de bevestiging was pijnlijker.. 
Ze liep langs Isam en Amin heen, ze wilde daar geen moment langer zitten in die kamer.. ze moest even alleen zijn.. 

Isam en Amin zaten een beetje verbaasd te kijken, ze hadden niet goed in de gaten wat er was.. ze had niets gezegd en liep weg.. 
Amin: ehm.. waar ga je heen lina..  riep hij haar nog achterna.. maar geen reactie.. 

Ze liep naar buiten, de straat uit.. ze bleef maar lopen totdat ze aankwam bij een parkje.. ze liet zich vallen op een bankje en begon te huilen

----------


## souhi

prachtig dileyla 
schrijf aub nog verder en ik hoop dat je snel beter wordt inchallah
dikke kus souhailla

----------


## rooierozen

YOEPPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## suada

Heeey schatjee!!!
Wat een leuk vervolg!!!!!

ga snel verder man!!
ik wacht...en je moet ons niet zoooooo lang laten wachten!!!

okeee

bye bye 
suutje

----------


## suada

Ik wacht....en wacht.......wacht...........wacht........wacht.... ....wacht........
Ik wacht....en wacht.......wacht...........wacht........wacht.... ....wacht........
Ik wacht....en wacht.......wacht...........wacht........wacht.... ....wacht........
Ik wacht....en wacht.......wacht...........wacht........wacht.... ....wacht........
Ik wacht nog steeds............  :hihi:  
Ik wacht....en wacht.......wacht...........wacht........wacht.... ....wacht........Ik wacht....en wacht.......wacht...........wacht........wacht.... ....wacht........Ik wacht....en wacht.......wacht...........wacht........wacht.... ....wacht........Ik wacht....en wacht.......wacht...........wacht........wacht.... ....wacht........Ik wacht....en wacht.......wacht...........wacht........wacht.... ....wacht........wacht..........

HOE LANG NOG???  :moe:

----------


## Dileyla

Ey lieve dames ik zal snel proberen door te schrijven.. ik heb heel wat schoolwerk die ingeleverd moet worden maar ik doe zeker mijn best..!!

Mwaa77

----------


## suada

OKEEEEE

Ik hoop het..

----------


## mouslimalatifa

ga snel door

het is  :duim:  
ik kan niet w88

----------


## sanae_fatiha

heel mooi, goed van je
maar wanneer krijgen we weer een vervolg
veel succes met je schoolwerk  :knipoog:

----------


## suada

gaat je nog verder??

 :moe:

----------


## suada

foutje




GA je nog verder

----------


## mouslimalatifa

ga gauw verder
ik kan niet zonder  :huil:

----------


## Dileyla

Heyyyyyyy Lieverds! 
Daar Ben Ik Weer * Op Valentijnsdag! * Met Een Langeeeee Vervolgje.. 

Happy Valentines Day Lieve Dames En Heren (als die het ook lezen :knipoog: ) 
 
Mwaaa7! Lees Ze..

***********************************
 

Ze liep naar buiten, de straat uit.. ze bleef maar lopen totdat ze aankwam bij een parkje.. ze liet zich vallen op de bankjes en begon te huilen

Ze voelde zich zo eenzaam ze liet de tranen maar komen.. ze werd gebeld, ze keek op haar telefoon en zag dat het een nummer was die ze niet kende, ze wilde niet opnemen, ze was niet in staat om te praten, haar stem trilde helemaal, ze was aan het snikken.. ze drukte het weg, en deed haar telefoon uit. 
Ze had ff geen behoefte aan een telefoontje.. ze dacht aan alles wat er mis ging, waarom ze pers verliefd moest worden!.. ze kon zichzelf natuurlijk niets verwijten.. je kiest niet op wie je verliefd word.. zo zat ze nog een tijdje op het bankje, de tranen stroomde inmiddels niet meer, ze had totaal geen zin meer in het feestje, maar ze moest terug gaan.. ze moest doen alsof er niets aan de hand was, anders zouden ze vermoeden dat er wat mis was.. ze fikste zichzelf nog een beetje, de rest zou ze bij Isam thuis wel doen, haar tas had ze daar achtergelaten, ze liep vervolgens rustig terug naar Isams huis.. ze liep de straat in en zag Karim al staan bij de deur.. hij kwam met grote passen op haar aflopen, hier ben je Amin probeerde je de hele tijd te bellen maar je nam niet op, je reageerde zelfs niet op mijn nummer, en die ken je niet eens..
Amin en Isam zitten binnen te stressen, wat was er aan de hand?! 
Lina keek hem aan, en zei: nee er was niets, was gewoon ff moe, en wilde een beetje rust voordat het feestje in volle gang is he.. ze zette een fake lachje op en liep langs Karim heen.. 
Amin stormde meteen op haar af, Wat was dat nou?? Zei hij.. Lina hield die fake lachje op en zei: zoals ik al bij Karim heb gemeld, er is niets aan de hand, wilde gewoon ff wat rust voordat het feestje in volle gang was he.. 
Ik liep langs Amin en pakte mijn tas en ging richting de badkamer, ik liep de trap op en er stond een deur op een kiertje en ik hoorde er wat geluiden, ik liep geruisloos naar de deur, en gluurde een beetje naar binnen, ik zag dat Isam een beetje piekerend keek en stond te klooien met een doos, ik kon niet precies zien wat hij deed, maar hij opende het, en deed het terug in een kast. Ik werd een klein beetje nieuwsgierig maar ik besloot daar snel weg te gaan voordat hij me hier zou betrappen, ik liep de douche in en bekeek me zelf in de spiegel, ik kon alleen niet afschudden wat Isam daar deed, ach, het was vast niets bedacht ik me toen snel, misschien pakte hij gewoon iets ik werkte mn mascara een beetje bij, lipgloss en net voordat ik naar buiten wilde gaan kwam er iemand via de andere deur naar binnen, (de douche had namelijk 2 deuren, een deur vanuit de gang, en de andere deur kan je in via Isams slaapkamer)
We zaten elkaar raar aan te kijken, ik zag dat Isams ogen een beetje rood waren.. ik wilde er maar niet naar vragen..
Lina: ehm, sorry.. wilde me alleen ff een beetje opfrissen voordat iedereen binnenkwam, ik had niet gedacht dat je hier zou zijn en ehm..
Isam: lina, je hoeft je echt niet te verontschuldigen, ik had gewoon op de deur moeten kloppen, stom van me, ik weet dat ik bezoek heb, is oke .. echt waar..
Lina: euhm, oke.. ik ga maar weer naar beneden toe volgens mij hoorde ik iemand binnenkomen.. 
Isam: is goed.. ik kom er ook zo aan

Lina

Ik liep naar beneden toe.. ik schaamde me voor d ie actie in de douche.. mijn gedachte gingen naar die doos.. normaal gesproken zou het me niet veel interesseren.. wat dat betreft hoef ik niet alles te weten.. maar de blik in zijn ogen toen hij bezig was met die doos.. maakte me dat ik er meer over wilde weten. Beneden zag ik Sanae al staan.. ze kwam op me aflopen: Gefeliciteeeeeeeeeeeeerd!! en gaf me een dikke zoen op me wang. 
Ik was blij dat ze er was.. ze kneep in mn arm en zei: je broer ziet er vandaag wel heel leuk uit he..
Lina: pfff.. en ik dan ..L 
Sanae: ehehhe, bij jou is het vanzelfsprekend hbiba ik hoef toch niets te zeggen.. het zit altijd wel goed (zo had ze het goed gepraat)
Zo waren we ff aan het lachen totdat Karim ons kant op liep.. 
Karim: ewa dames.. gaan we nog dansen of hoe zit dat?
Sanae: ehm nog niet toch.. er is nog weinig volk he..
Lina: ik ga NIET dansen hihi
Karim: jawel..! het is tenslotte jouw feestje dus de gastvrouw moet wel dansen he..
Sanae: daar heeft hij helemaal gelijk in..
Karim: weet je wat.. ik kom jou vandaag nog wel ophalen voor een dans.. , hij knipoogde en liep weer naar de jongens toe.. 
Lina: hmm.. kweenie of ik dat wel wil fluisterde ik naar Sanae
Sanae moest er een beetje om lachen: ach kom op.. kan toch geen kwaad..?

Het feestje verliep wel gezellig.. en was nu in volle gang, ze hadden net allemaal gegeten en we hadden gewoon wat lekkernijen op tafel gezet en drank.. er waren groepjes gevormd leek het maar er heerste een hele aangename sfeer.. er werd lekker gedanst, af en toe zag ik Isam mijn kant op kijken maar zo snel als dat hij opkeek keek hij weer weg.. het leek alsof hij me blik wilde ontwijken.. net toen ik hem bleef aankijken werd er op mijn schouder geklopt.. het was Rachid..
Rachid: eyyyy gefeliciteerd!! Sorry dat ik zo laat ben, ik moest werken ben net pas vrij, snel naar huis geweest me zelf opgefrist.. je cadeautje opgehaald! Alsjeblieft
Hij drukte een cadeautje in mn handen en gaf me 4 kusjes op me wangen.. ik keek langs hem heen en zag dat Isam alles had gezien.. toen hij me zag kijken draaide hij zich om en liep richting de keuken.. 
Lina: dank je wel lieverd.. had je echt niet moeten doen..
Rachid: kleine moeite voor mn Lina..
Ik gaf m een zachte por in zijn zij.. gekkie.. ik voelde me een stuk beter nu ik hem om me heen had.. hij snapt hoe ik me voel.. 
Rond een uur of 8 uur hoorde ik de bel van de deur gaan.. alleen niemand liep richting de deur.. blijkbaar niet gehoord dus ik loop naar de deur.. ik voelde iets vreemd in mn maag.. ik zag het silhouet van een jonge dame.. ik trok de deur open en ik verstikte zo wat.. het was de vriendin van Isam.. ik keek haar een beetje geshockeerd aan alhoewel ik natuurlijk wel verwachtte dat ze zou komen.. ze lachte naar me en gaf me 4 kusjes..
heyy ik ben Fatima.. en ze keek me aan met een bigsmile..
ik zette een fakelachje op en zei: Hallo ik ben Lina  Msharfien.. 
Fatima: jij bent de jarige he! 
Lina: Ja J
Fatima: oke dan
Net op dat moment kwam Isam op ons aflopen..
Isam: eyy Faat je bent er..! ik dacht die komt niet meer.. haha
Fatima: Ah welneeee! Ik heb beloofd dat ik zou komen dus hier ben ik dan he.. 
Lina lachte even naar beide en zei: ik ga weer terug naar mijn gasten, ik zie je zo verschijnen toch..
Fatima: zeker weten ik kom eraan ff mijn jas ophangen
Lina keek ze allebei ff nog een laatste keer aan en liep richting de woonkamer.. 
Lina voelde zich zo slecht.. een intense pijn overspoelde haar.. ze liep naar de keuken en liet een traantje gaan.. Fatima kwam eerlijk gezegd wel over als een spontane lieve meid.. maar het idee dat Isam haar vriend was dat deed haar pijn.. 

Fatima en Isam liepen ondertussen de woonkamer in..
Isam keek om zich heen maar kon Lina niet vinden met zn ogen.. hij fluisterde in Fatimas oor.. en wat vind je van haar?
Fatima: precies zoals je zegt.. geen woorden voor tbarkallah.. 
Lina veegde snel haar tranen weg toen ze iemand de keuken in hoorde komen.. het was Rachid.. ey lieverd.. wat is er met je..
Lina: ach niets..
Rachid: niets..? ik zie aan je dat je toch wel net wat traantjes hebt weggepikt.. en bovendien zag ik net een meisje bij Isam staan..
Lina: uhu.. dat is Fatima.. zn vriendin.. de woorden kwamen er trillend uit.. 
Rachid: hmm jij bent veel mooier.. en knipoogde naar haar.. weet je wat.. het is vandaag je verjaardagsfeestje dus je gaat niet staan huilen oke.. we gaan lekker dansen..hij veegde haar tranen af gaf dr een knuffel en trok haar mee de woonkamer in.. 
Lina: neej.. Rach, ik wil niet dansen.. kom op.. wajoow ik begin rood te worden doe ff normaal kijk hoe iedereen kijkt!!..
Rachid: hahahah neej! Kom we gaan dansen.. laat ze maar kijken.. 
Lina lachte ff van Rachids actie.. maar toen ze net in de armen van Rachid stond kwam ze oog in oog te staan met Isam.. hij keek haar zo verdrietig aan.. een traan verliet zijn ogen.. hij draaide zich om en ze zag hem de woonkamer uitlopen..

----------


## suada

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
wat leuk man!!!
het duurde wel wat lang maar ik heb er op gewacht!!!!!

ga je snel weer verder??
doei schat
(K)

----------


## sanae_fatiha

heel mooi, maar meid, laat ons alstublieeeft niet lang wachten

je verhaal is gewoon  :duim:  !!!


ga gauw weer verder  :knipoog:

----------


## miss tisso

ah wat leuk ......
wanneer komt je vervolg  :wow:  

ciao bella,
souhailla


zouhair R.I.P.

----------


## mouslimalatifa

bedankt en ga snel verder

----------


## rooierozen

shoukran!!

----------


## lovelyness

Leuk,leuk,leuk!!!
ben benieuwd hoe het allemaal afloopt! tis iig een top verhaal 
Go on...!

----------


## souhi

Jongedame dileyla
ik beveel je om verder te schrijven 
op maroc.nl onder de naam lina bij het thema sterke verhalen 
als je dit binnen de 2 dagen niet doet
word je voor 1 jaar buitengegooid bij maroc.nl
en dat zou je toch niet willen he

dank u wel voor u begrip souhailla

grapje: schrijf gewoon zo snel mogelijk verder want dit verhaal is prachtig 

dikke zoen souhailla

----------


## suada

Ga je nog verder??
weet je hoe lang ik wacht!!!!

als je niet meeer verder gaat zeg dat dan effe dan weet ik ook weer dat ik niet zo lang moet wachten

----------


## souhi

eey dileyla doe verder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dileyla

Ladyssssssssssss!!! Sorryyyyyyyyy :$
Ik ben een weekje weg geweest, op vakantie!! Het was wel de bedoeling dat ik spoedig een vervolgje type! ik beloof dat de volgende een lange is.. nog eventjes geduld:$:$:$:$:$:$

Mwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa7 

Kus.. Voor Het Wachten..:$

----------


## yousra007

Dileya , ik wacht 
 :moeilijk:  ik houd het niet langer vol ga a.u.b verder

----------


## souhi

JAAAAAAAAAAA ik wacht ook al de hele tijd 
maar mevrouw dileyla wil niet verder doen 
ewwwwaaaaaaaaa doe verder  :gefeliciteerd:   :stomp:   :staart:

----------


## rooierozen

krijgen we nog een vervolg PLEASEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Dileyla

*Aaaaaaaaaai Lieverds!
Sorry Voor Het Wachten.. 
Here You Go: Een Vervolgieeee 
Enjoy It  
Kussssssssssssss!!  

*********************************** 
 hij draaide zich om en ze zag hem de woonkamer uitlopen..
-----------------------------------------------------
Lina

Ik zag dat Isam wegliep.. die blik in zijn ogen deed mij ook veel pijn.. ik was ff de draad kwijt.. wat was er nou gebeurd.. kwam het door mij? Maar waarom door mij? Ik heb toch niets gedaan..? maar ik voelde me zo schuldig.. ik zat met een knoop in mijn maag, ik moest weten wat er aan de hand was.. ik maakte me los van Rachid  ik ga ff een luchtje scheppen.. Rachid keek me een beetje vreemd aan maar werd al snel weer afgeleid door een of ander grietje die al de hele tijd haar kans probeerde te grijpen om met hem te dansen.. ik liet het maar voor het was en ging op zoek naar Isam. 
Ik liep de woonkamer uit en net voordat ik de trap op wilde lopen voelde ik een hand op me schouder..
ey lina, kan ik je heel eventjes spreken ik draaide me om en zag Fatima staan.. ze keek een beetje bezorgd.. maar ik had eerlijk gezegd niet echt veel behoefte aan een gesprek met haar.. alhoewel.. misschien kon ze me meer vertellen over wat er met Isam was.. ik glimlachte kort en zei: tuurlijk
we stapten even naar buiten, het was al donker.. we liepen maar geen van beide zei nog wat. waarover wilde je me sprekenzei ik vervolgens, 
Fatima: nou het gaat over Isam
Lina: wat is er met hem..?
Fatima: ehm, ik weet niet hoe ik dit moet vertellen, het zit namelijk zo.. voordat Fatima haar zin kon afmaken zagen we dat Isam op een bankje zat niet ver van ons vandaan.. 
Ik wilde graag dat Fatima af had gemaakt waaraan ze begonnen was maar ze zei: Ow, daar heb je Isam..
Isam had het onderhand ook wel in de gaten dat we hem hadden gezien dus ik zag dat hij zich snel omdraaide.. waarschijnlijk wilde hij niet dat we hem in zo een situatie zouden treffen.. 
Fatima liep naar hem toe.. maar ik bleef stil staan.. ik wist eerlijk gezegd niet wat ik tegen hem moest zeggen.. ik liet zn vriendin maar met hem praten, ik sta toch gewoon in de weg bedacht ik me.. 

Isam

Ik werd gek toen ik Lina zag binnen komen met Rachid.. ze was aan het lachen.. en ze stond in zn armen, aan het dansen.. ik kon het niet aanzien.. ik keek haar aan.. mn hart verscheurde, ik moest hier weg.. een traan liep over mn wang, nooit gedacht dat ik om een meisje zou huilen.. lina bleef me aanstaren ik voelde haar ogen in mn rug prikken toen ik de woonkamer uitliep.. ik kreeg de rillingen als ik eraan dacht dat Lina nooit de mijne zou worden.. na een tijdje gezeten te hebben op een bankje draaide ik me om.. ik hoorde 2 stemmen vanuit de verte op me af komen.. ik draaide me om en zag Fatima en Lina. Het werd stil, ik zag dat ze naar me keken.. ik wende me van hun af.. ik wilde niet dat Lina me zo zou zien.. wat moet ik zeggen.. hai hoorde ik plots.. het was Fatima.. ze kwam naast me zitten.. Lina was niet meegelopen.. misschien was dat ook wel beter zo.. ik weet niet wat ik tegen haar zou moeten zeggen nu.. 

Fatima kwam me vertellen dat ik Lina beter kan vertellen hoe het in elkaar zat, misschien had ze wel gelijk.. ze had ook wel haar vermoedens waarom ik wegliep van huis, maar ik kan niet zomaar vertellen dat ik jaloers was, en dat ik gewoon ben weggelopen omdat ik haar met een andere jongen zag dansen, met haar vriend nota bene..
het verhaal klonk zo onbegrijpelijk.. hoe kan ik haar gelukkige leventje met hem overhoop halen door haar te vertellen dat ik kapot ga, nog meer zorgen, nog meer pijn, en dat allemaal door mij.. daar wilde ik niet aan meespelen, bovendien, hoe zou Amin erover denken als hij erachter kwam dat ik degene was die een relatie heeft met zn zusje, allerlei gedachtes speelden in me op.. ik wist niet wat ik moest doen.. 
Fatima pakte mn handen vast.. en zei: Isam, doe wat je hart zegt.. ik laat Lina wel even naar je toe komen, ik ga nu terug naar huis..ze keek me een laatste keer aan, gaf me een knuffel en liep richting Lina

Lina

Ik stond van een afstandje te kijken wat er gebeurde, ik kon niets horen van wat ze zeiden.. Fatima zat wel dichtbij hem.. en na een tijdje nam ze zn handen in haar handen en niet een minuut later gaf ze hem een knuffel en stond ze op, ze kwam naar me toe lopen.. Fatima vertelde me dat Isam me even wilde spreken, ik keek haar een beetje vreemd aan.. op zo een moment heeft hij toch zn vriendin nodig? Wat kan ik voor hem doen.. ik vond het niet echt erg vond het alleen een beetje vreemd.. ik knikte en liep naar Isam toe..
Ik ging tegenover hem staan, hij keek naar de grond.. ik wilde de stilte verbreken al zat ik met een brok in me keel.. ik schraapte me keel en zei: Isam..

*

----------


## lovelyness

Thanksss voort vervolg ... waiting for your next  :knipoog: 

Groetjesss

----------


## mouslimalatifa

bedankt meid
ga gauw verder
hij was weer prachtig

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Ollaaa laaaa wat zei ze dan  :Smilie: 

ga je gauw weer verder meid?


dikke koesssiee

----------


## maroc_1987

hoi, 
je verhaal is een leuke verhaal man
wil je a.u.b verder schrijven

groetjes maroc_1987  :ole:

----------


## yousra007

Ik wacht  :traan1:  
ga please verddr

----------


## Dileyla

*Heyhey Lieve Mensjes, 
Thnxie Voor Alle Lieve Reacties!!
Ik Ga Gauwtjes Door.. 
Mwaa7..*

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

heeeeey meis waneer ga je weer verder deze verhaal is egt et beste wat ik tot nu toe heb gelezen door de dezen verhaal ben ik egt verslaafd gegraakt ga snel verder meis ik kan niet meer wachten 
-xxxxx-  :jumping:   :lachu:

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

wat gaat ie zeggen tegen haar ga snel verder ik kan niet meer w8en ik val bijna van me stoel af van et w8en :haha:  sorry als ik veel zeur maar je verhaal is gewoon te goed ik check elke dag of er al iets maar nee er is nog nix  :oog:   :huil:

----------


## miss tisso

wejoo ik kan niet wachten op een vervolg!!!!!

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

:Iluvu:  DIS STORY! IK WIL VERVOLG !!!!!!!!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## habiba1717

hey meid 

ben je nog van plan je verhaaltje af te maken of wil je zo lang wachten tot we helemaal geen zin meer hebben dat verhaal te lezen?
of is het aan ons het zelf af te maken?

ik vond dat je heel goed bezig was en verheugde me al op een vervolg, maar daar kunnen we zeker naar fluiten?

N

----------


## Dileyla

*Hey LieverDs...!
Sorry dat het een tijdje duurt.. ik zit in m'n examenjaar dus heb het nogal drukjes met alles inleveren enzo..ik zou niet zomaar niets meer van me laten horen gekkies!!! maar vandaar dat ik traagjes een vervolgje plaats, ik ga nu ff verder met een vervolgje typen, zet hem er zo snel mogelijk op beloofd!!!

Dikke Kus..*

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

gelukkig dat je verder gaat ik d8 ff dat je nooit meer verder zou gaan 



ik ben weer helemaal blij dat je nu verder gaat schrijven 
dankjewel meis boesahh muwaaaa :blauwe kus:

----------


## miss tisso

ewa wanneer heb je een vervolg voor ons klaar?????  :wohaa:

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

waneer is het klaar dan dus het moet wel een super lang vervolg zijn heh  :grote grijns:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## Dileyla

Hey Lieve Dames!

Ik zit midden in een tentamenweek maar hier komt tie dan.. een vervolg! geniet ervan schatties..

Mwaaaaa7... 

*-----------------------------------------------------

Ik ging tegenover hem staan, hij keek naar de grond.. ik wilde de stilte verbreken al zat ik met een brok in me keel.. ik schraapte me keel en zei: Isam..

Hij keek langzaam op, ik keek in zn ogen.. het deed me pijn hem aan te kijken, ik had hem nog nooit zo gezien, zn ogen waren rood, opgezwollen en de diepte in zn ogen was oneindig.. 

ik kreeg geen woorden uit mijn mond, ik opende mijn mond maar er kwam gewoon niets uit, ik wilde hem niet in deze situatie zien, ik wist dan niet wat ik moest zeggen en hoe ik moest reageren.. ik gaf het maar op.. ik kon gewoon niets zeggen.. ik keek naar de grond.. maar ik voelde zijn ogen op mij gericht, er rolde een traan over mn wang
ik wist dat hij het door had maar ik kon me gewoon niet inhouden.. de spanning was om te snijden.. totdat ik een hand voelde op mn wang.. hij veegde een traan weg met zn duim.. ik keek hem verschrikt aan.. ik wilde zo graag in zn armen staan.. maar ik deed niets.. ik keek hem alleen maar aan.. ik voelde dat ik een blosje kreeg.. 
ik voelde me verdrietig maar tegelijkertijd deed het me goed dat ik zn warmte kon voelen.. 

hij keek me aan en zweeg maar toen schraapte ook hij zn keel: lina, ik weet niet waar ik moet beginnen, ik wil je zoveel vertellen, maar ik kan het gewoon niet.. Ik weet niet hoe ik je moet vertellen hoe ik me voel, wat er in me om gaat  zijn stem trilde een beetje.. ik zei vervolgens: Isam, je hoeft niets te zeggen als je het niet kan
hij keek me aan.. en vroeg me of ik naast hem wilde komen zitten.. 
ik nam plaats en keek hem aan.. hij bleef me ook aankijken.. 

{Isam}

Ik weet niet hoe ik haar moet vertellen wat ik voel.. ik weet dat er veel consequenties aan verbonden zijn.. als ik dit vertel dan bezorg ik haar alleen maar meer problemen, ze zal in de war raken, wat als ze niets voor me voelt? Wat als haar broer erachter komt? 
Allerlei vragen spookten door mn hoofd.. ik was weliswaar te ver heen om niet meer te vertellen waarom ik hier zo zat.. dat was namelijk niet zomaar.. er is iets vooraf gegaan.. ik zag haar dansen.. ik voelde een steek van jaloezie.. ik kon het niet meer aanzien en ben dus weggegaan.. moet ik het haar zo vertellen bedacht ik me? Ik zocht de juiste woorden.. woorden die duidelijk vertellen wat ik wil zeggen.. woorden schieten tekort.. 
Ik bedacht me.. ze zat me al die tijd aan te kijken.. ik zag in haar ogen dat ze aan het denken was.. waar dacht ze aan? dat wilde ik zo graag weten, weten wat er in dat mooie koppie omging.. ik schudde alles van me af en zei: 

lina, ik ga proberen je te vertellen wat er door me heen gaat op dit moment en hoe alles tot stand is gekomen..
lina keek nu een beetje verschrikt.. alsof ze uit haar gedachtes werd weggerukt toen ze me stem hoorde.. 
ze knikte en keek hem strak aan 

lina, vanaf de eerste dag dat ik je zag... of beter gezegd dat ik tegen je aan botste en ik keek je aan was ik al verkocht ik bleef je stom aankijken terwijl jij me een dodelijke blik gaf.. en die zelfde blik had toen onwijs indruk op mij gemaakt.. ik wilde eigenlijk lachen toen je me zo aankeek.. ik riep nog sorry na.. maar je hoorde me niet en liep als een straal voorbij.. je was duidelijk heel haastig toen ik de tram instapte bleef je maar in mn gedachtes, ik kon je niet weg krijgen.. ik probeerde mn gedachtes ergens anders op te richten maar je glipte telkens weer terug.. die zelfde dag bedacht ik me, ik wilde je nog zo graag een keer zien en mijn excuses aanbieden dat was wel het minste wat ik kon doen.. althans, ik speelde het daarop.. dat ik jou wilde zien speelde ook een hele grote rol.. ik dacht na waar je uit stapte.. waarom je daar moest zijn.. en toen realiseerde ik me dat daar in de buurt een school was.. en dat ik daar een jongen ken.. een hele goeie vriend van me, AMIN 
ik had nooit geweten dat jij zijn tweelingzusje was.. ik zocht hem op ik had zijn hulp nodig.. ik vertelde hem dat ik een heel leuk meisje had ontmoet en dat ik hem om een gunst wilde vragenik wist dat ze bij hem op school zat en ik vroeg hem of hij er alsjeblieft achter wilde komen wie het wasje broer antwoordde met..
o.daar kan ik makkelijk achter komen Isam.mijn zusje kent namelijk veel dames hier op school..kijk daar loopt ze ik vraag het ff oke.. ik was zo blij dat hij me kon helpen.. ik dacht dat alles nu helemaal goed zou uitpakken voor mij.. ik zag nog geen meisje.. ik schaamde me een heel klein beetje dat ik er alleen zo kon achter komen maar ik zette me over mn trots en bedacht me dat zijn zusje me zeker wel kon helpen.. ik draaide me om en ik zag.. 
JOU.. de wereld om me heen stond stil.. ik was geshockeerd.. ik bleef je maar aanstaren.. het meisje die ik zocht was de tweelingzusje van mijn vriend.. ik kon niets meer zeggen.. we bleven elkaar een momentje aankijken en toen realiseerde ik me dat ik die vraag niet meer kon stellen.. als ik het zou vragen dan zou je weten dat ik jou bedoelde.. ik haakte af en zei tegen Amin dat het niets was en dat ik er zelf wel achter zou komen.. alhoewel ik me realiseerde dat ik dit moest laten gaan.. ik kon dit niet maken.. niet tegenover jou en niet tegenover Amin.. 
met een steek in mn hart besefte ik dat dit niets zou worden.. ik zei nog beslama en ik kreeg zo een mooi, lief glimlachje van je.. ik smolt Maar tegelijkertijd deed het pijn, ik dacht dat ik je nooit zou mogen leren kennen op de manier dat ik dat wilde, de dagen gingen voorbij en ik zag je weleens, maar je bleef ik mn gedachtes, ik kreeg je er niet uit.. en diep in mijn hart wilde ik dat ook niet.. toen kwam Amin naar me toe.. die vroeg me of hij zijn verjaardag bij mij thuis kon vieren.. zijn verjaardag was natuurlijk ook jouw verjaardag.. ik kon geen nee zeggen, dan zou hij iets vermoeden en bovendien ik had hem eens eerder aangeboden dat hij altijd mn huis kon gebruiken.. en dat kon ik niet zomaar intrekken.. ik ben een van de uitgenodigden.. dus hoe moeilijk het ook was.. ik heb het maar aanvaard en eerlijk gezegd verheugde ik me naar de dag dat ik je zou zien, ik wist dat je er dan zou zijn.. ik had het vrij zwaar.. me zusje die had het een beetje aan me gemerkt.. dus na een akkefietje besloot ik het haar te vertellen.. ik vertrouw haar.. en ze staat altijd voor me klaar, ook nu is het een hele grote steun voor me..  
Isam onderbrak zichzelf even en zuchtte diep, Lina was ondertussen helemaal in tranen.. ze had nooit geweten dat ze hetzelfde voor hem voelde, ze wilde wat zeggen maar hij drukte zijn vinger op haar lippen..laat me alsjeblieft eerst alles vertellen..  lina knikte.. 

hij wilde zijn verhaal net voortzetten toen hij geschreeuw hoorde.. Het was Karim, helemaal overstuur.. ja en waar was je nou man, ik heb overal gekeken om je te vinden maar je was spoorloos.. en je zit doodleuk hier..de passen die Karim er over moest doen om hen te benaderen gebruikte Lina om haar tranen te vegen en te doen alsof er niets aan de hand was.. hij kwam voor hun staan: het werd tijd dat jullie maar weer terug zouden komen he? 
lina leek een tikje jaloezie te merken, ze haatte hem op dit moment, waarom moest hij nou alles verpesten.. wanneer kom ik nu de rest van het verhaal te weten.. 
ze keek Isam aan.. Isam stond op en reageerde zo cool mogelijk: tja het werd me daar iets te drukjes dus ben ik gaan lopen en later kwam in Fatima en Lina tegen we hebben ff gekletst en Fatima moest terug en lina en ik bleven even praten.. maar ach.. kom dan gaan we terug naar het feestje..*

----------


## lovelyness

Thanks voor je vervolg!
ik zie dat ie er net opstaat, ik heb dus een primeur  :knipoog: 

Groetjesss en ga zo door !

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

HEEEY LIEVERD EGT BEDANKD HEH VOOR JE VERVOLG HOPELIJK KOMT ER NOG MEER  :hihi:  :BLAUWKUS: GEINTJE HOOR MAAR TOCH HOOP IK DAT ER MEER KOMT :HIHI:

----------


## rooierozen

dank je voor je mooie vervolg 

ga gauw verder

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Ohhhh hoe schattig  :grote grijns: 

ga je gauw weer verder meid

en bedankt voor je vervolg hihi  :grote grijns:

----------


## Al-Muhminh

heeej ik ben je nieuwe fan
egt een top verhaal  :duim:  
wil A.U.B snel weer een vervolg schrijven

xxxxxx miriam

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

wil je plaes verder gaan anders raak je je fans kwijt en dat moeten
we niet hebben heh dat zie je wel vaak bij de anderen verhalen maar wat ik zeggen wil is wil je verder gaan 

okee ciaooooooo
 :player:   :melig2:

----------


## Dileyla

*Heyyy sjoerrryyyyy...
Ik ben niet vaak bij andere verhalen... ik kom vaak kijken of ik reacties heb, maar heb dan helaas geen tijd om een vervolg neer te zetten, ik heb het drukkies met school... 
EXAMENS komen eraan.. moet blokken.. ik zal gauwtjes n vervolgje plaatsen.. tot dan ben ik gek op reactieS!!! en ik hoop geen fans kwijt te raken..
Mwaaaaaa7!

*

----------


## mouslimalatifa

_tuurlijk verlies je geen fans
en succes met je examens  
heb er wel begrip voor
we hebben ook een leven buiten internet  

maar toch hoop ik dat je snel verder gaat  _

----------


## Al-Muhminh

succes met je examens meid 
en schrijf snel een vervolg  :Wink:

----------


## Dileyla

* Hey lieve mensen.. ik heb mn best gedaan.. voor al mn lieve, trouwe fans.. kusjee
wish me luck.. volgende week beginnen mn tentamens.. toi toi toi..
---------------------------------------------

Isam

Net toen ik door wilde gaan kwam Karim als een gek aanlopen, ik moest de boel zien te redden, en vooral niet verdacht overkomen. Ik stond op en zei zo cool mogelijk: tja het werd me daar iets te drukjes dus ben ik gaan lopen en later kwam in Fatima en Lina tegen we hebben ff gekletst en Fatima moest terug en lina en ik bleven even praten.. maar ach.. kom dan gaan we terug naar het feestje..  het had niet mogen baten. Misschien had lina nooit het hele verhaal mogen horen. We liepen naast elkaar maar we wisselden geen van 3 een woord. 

Ze kwamen weer aan bij Isam thuis waar de verjaardag werd gehouden.

Amin kwam op hun af lopen..waar waren jullie man? er zijn al mensen weg, waar waren jullie eigenlijk? hij keek Lina n beetje vaag aan.. 
Karim: ja ik had ze opgehaald, ze zaten te praten in een parkje, Fatima was er ook fftjes bij maar die was eerder terug je hoorde een kleine ondertoontje. Maar Amin trok zich er niets van aan.
Amin: hewa, thats ok! Zied we gaan dansen.. het is een verjaardagsfeestje e mensen, ik ben jarig! Ow ja en Lina ook ehehhe sorry zussie vergat ff dat we tweeling zijn.. ! Amin stak zn tong uit en trok Lina aan haar arm en zei: jallah wij gaan de dansvloer onveilig maken
Isam en Karim keken de twee na en liepen achter hen aan. .

Lina probeerde mee te lachen met haar broer, ze danste en er was een glimlach op haar gezicht maar gedachtes waren bij het gesprek die ze net met Isam had gevoerd.. ze was bijna overal achter gekomen, maar Karim moest alles verpesten.. ze piekerde zich suf, en was helemaal niet bezig met wat er om zich heen gebeurde.. ze bewoog zich op het ritme van de muziek maar toen ze Isam voor haar zag staan naar haar te kijken met een blik in zn ogen die ze nooit eerder had gezien, zo warm.. ze raakte ze uit balans.. ze viel zo wat neer, maar 2 vertrouwde armen hielden haar overeind.. ze keek omhoog en die blik die haar uit haar balans bracht, was de zelfde blik haar overeind haalde.. ze keek hem aan, Isam keek een beetje bezorgd.. ze schaamde zich een beetje.. ze stond rechtop en zag dat zo wat iedereen haar aan keek.. ze glimlachte kort en zei: het is niet nodig dat ik die bezorgde blikken krijg.. ik raakte een beetje ietsepietsie uit balans.. kan gebeuren met mijn enorme danstalent  ze lachte een beetje om haar eigen grapje.. iedereen lachte mee, en het feest werd voortgezet.. 

De avond verliep gezellig.. het was als nog een leuke verjaardagsfeestje geworden.. het was minder erg dan ze die ochtend had verwacht.. iedereen was ondertussen weg, ook Fatima,ze begroette haar hartelijk.. en zei dat ze een keer wat leuks moesten gaan doen.. Lina liet niet zien dat ze onwijs jaloers op haar was en dat ze dat waarschijnlijk niet aan zou kunnen. 
Wat ze nog steeds niet snapte is dat hij haar vertelde dat hij wat voor haar voelde, hoe kan dat als Fatima zn vriendin was? ze werd uit haar gedachten gerukt toen ze zag dat Fatima, Isam n kus gaf op zn wang.. en een dikke knuffel.. ze voelde een steek van jaloezie.. maar ze was zo moe, dat ze even geen zin meer had om na te denken. 
Ze schudde alles van haar af en hielp mee met alles opruimen, Isam moest immers daar blijven slapen.. het zag er niet uit.. 
Lina probeerde Isam zo veel mogelijk te vermijden. Ze merkte op dat wanneer Isam naar haar keek, achter hem Karim ook stond te kijken.. vaag.. heel vaag.. toen ze eindelijk klaar waren
Lina: heren, ik ga alvast in de auto zitten Isam.. beslama.. dank je voor het huisje nog
Isam: beslama lina, en geen dank.. deed het graag.. slaap lekker meid
(zn stem klonk zacht, teder en warm)
Lina: slaap lekker.. ze knikte nog even en ging alvast in de auto zitten.. 
Ze hoopte dat ze snel thuis in haar bedje zou liggen.. Amin en Karim kwamen al snel 
Karim zette Lina en Amin af ze namen afscheid en liepen naar binnen.. 
Lina ging meteen naar de douche.. ze douchte zich even, deed haar pyjama aan napraten gebeurde morgen wel.. 
Ze trok de dekens open en kroop eronder.. nu kwam het piekeren pas.. 
*

----------


## mouslimalatifa

ga gauw verder meid  :knipoog:  
zoals gewoonlijk krijg je de complimenten van mij!!!  :duim:  


ps: heel veel, maar dan ook heel veel succus met je tentamens en ik hoop inshaallah dat je t goed gaat maken  :strik:  

kus latifa

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

nou lieverd als gewoonlijk was het weer 
helemaal toppie  :brozac:  jammer dat
het gestopt was maar lieve meis 
heel veel succes  :blauwe kus:

----------


## rooierozen

ewa ewa ziedlieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

rabi ye 3awnek met je tentamens!!!

bousa jihane

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Eeey meid ga gauw weer verder met je verhaal  :wohaa:

----------


## Dileyla

Ahhh Wat Lief.. Shokran Bezaf Hbiba's.. 

InshaAllah Haal Ik Het...

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## soullady

Hallo je moet egt door gaan met je verhaal ik ben er verslaafd aan geraakt!!


Ps. Ik hoop dat je je Tentamens Haalt inchanlah

----------


## Al-Muhminh

heej meid 
nog bedankt voor je vervolg
ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat
want ik kan niet meer w8en 
doeii

----------


## Al-Muhminh

wanneer ga je nou verder????

----------


## Dileyla

Lieverds, 

Ik ga gauw verder.. bijna alles achter de rug, en dan ben ik helemaal van jullie.. hihi

kusje, 
sorry voor het wachten..

----------


## lara__90

meisje ga gelijkkk door 
alsjeblieft het is echt een heel mooi verhaal

doei doei groetjes van en nieuwe fan

----------


## xxmiriamxx

heeej 

je hebt er een nieuwe fan bij 

Ins'allah zul je slagen voor je exames  :nerd:  

en ga gauw verder.  :Smilie:  


 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Dikratjuhh

[GLOW=skyblue]*hey hey meissieee je hebt er nog een fan bij  veel suc6666 met je tentamens en ga snellll weer verder oki 

Beslamaaa&Boussaaa From Moi   *  [/GLOW]

----------


## mouslimalatifa

heyy meid
ga snel verder  :blauwe kus:  

jouw verhaal is  :duim:  


 :boogie:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Wil je A.U.B 

snel weer verder gaan.

het is egt een leuk verhaal

----------


## Dikratjuhh

[GLOW=purple]*hey meissieee ga snel verderrrrrrr 

Kussiesssssss*   [/GLOW]

----------


## Dileyla

Heeeeeee lieve ladies! (& gentlemen als die stiekem ook mee lezen hihi)

In alle drukte heb ik snel ff een heel klein vervolgje getypt, een lange zal er spoedig aankomen.. 

kuss..

 

***********************************

Ik lag in me bed en allerlei gedachtes kwamen naar boven, ik beleefde alles van het begin weer.. ik zat met me gedachtes bij toen ik naar het parkje toe ging en daar aan het rennen was.. ik pakte me telefoon, en keek even naar de hoeveelheid gemiste oproepen het viel me op dat niet alleen Amins nummer er stond maar ook een andere nummer, die kwam me heel erg bekent voor.. waar had ik die nummer eerder gezien?? Ik zat even met mijn telefoon te spelen, om van die gedachtes af te komen, ik wilde even nergens meer aan denken. Ik kwam in mijn inbox terecht, ik las de alles nog een keer, ik wis mijn smsjes haast nooit, vind ik niet nodig. Tis wel leuk om even te lezen wat je allemaal ontvangen had. Ik kwam bij dat rare smsje terecht, waarvan ik de verzender niet kende. 

Ik las het een paar keer hardop: 

Lieve Lina, 
Vanaf het moment dat ik je zag ben ik helemaal verliefd op je geworden.ik weet het jij bent de ware.

Ik klikte door.. en kwam bij de nummer terecht.. ik kreeg zo wat een hardverzwakking. Ik ging snel naar de lijst van gemiste oproepen, ik sloeg de nummer op onder onbekend, ik keerde weer terug naar mijn inbox en het smsje stond nu onder de naam: onbekend, de nummers waren dus hetzelfde. Ik bedacht me wie me nog meer had gebeld, ik probeerde me te herinneren wie het was.. toen drong het tot me door.. toen ik binnen kwam kreeg ik van Karim te horen: waar was je nou, ik belde je zelfs en je nam niet op.. de kamer draaide om me heen, was dat smsje van Karim??

----------


## xxmiriamxx

heeeey meid

thnx voor je vervolg  :Wink:   :wohaa:  

en je hoeft egt niet te haasten

plaats gewoon een vervolg wanneer je tijd hebt

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Dikratjuhh

[GLOW=teal]_Thnxxxxxxxx lievieeee Ga snelll weer verderrr meid 

Beslamaaaaa    _  [/GLOW]

----------


## Dikratjuhh

[GLOW=darkred]*hey meid ga snelll verderrrrrrr*  

*Kissssssssssss*   [/GLOW]

----------


## xxmiriamxx

heeeey meid 

wanneer ga je nou verder

kan niet w8en

 :zwaai:   :zwaai: 

xxxx miriam

----------


## Dikratjuhh

[GLOW=royalblue]Hey meid ga verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrr [/GLOW]

----------


## Dileyla

Heeey Lieverds..!

Ik zie de reactiesss jullie willen en EISEN een vervolg hehe.. EN TERECHT! 
Ik ben al begonnen met n vervolg.. k zet hem er heeel gauwtjes op.. Beloofd..!!

Mwaaa7..

----------


## xxmiriamxx

oke dan

zet hem er maar snel op want 

ik kan niet w8en 

xxxxxx miriam

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## rooierozen

ewa safi, was dat korte vervolgje een vervolg!!

zied da3ja met je verhaal!!

liefs

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*hehe eindelijk  nee hoor grapjuh maar set hem snel neer dan ajb   *  

*Kussieeee from me *

----------


## Dileyla

Lieffiessssss Kijk Eens Aan.. Enjoy!
Mwaaa7..

 


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

De kamer draaide om me heen, was dat smsje van Karim?? 


Ik wilde bellen om te kijken of het wel klopte, een klein stemmetje in me zei dat ik het beter allemaal niet moet gaan zitten uitpuzzelen, maar aan de andere kant.. dan wist ik het wel zeker?..hmm.. ik zat met tegenstrijdige gedachtes.. ik liet het maar voor wat het was.. misschien een ander keertje, ik was nu toch te moe, en bovendien zat ik met iets veel belangrijkere issues in mn koppie.. ISAM..
Hij wilde me wat vertellen, maar stopte zn verhaal halverwege.. en ja hoor.. door Karim, als dat smsje echt van hem was dan verklaarde dat meteen zn vage blik. Sterker nog, hij leek onwijs jaloers, waarom snapte ik toen niet.. maar nu.. ach k moet dat wegzetten!! Ik zat me zelf te kwellen.. ik wou dat ik hier niet in beland was, ik krijg nu gewoon slapeloze nachten door jongens.. had nooit gedacht dat ik dat zou hebben.. oeff ik moest Isam spreken anders zou dit zo maar door gaan.. ik zat allemaal plannetjes te maken hoe ik hem kon zien zonder dat iemand het door had.. maar ja.. denk dat ik toen al begonnen was met dromen, ik kon me niet veel meer van de plannetje herinneren, ik viel in slaap.. wanneer weet ik niet.. hoeveel plannetjes ik al had verzonnen wist ik ook niet meer.. ik belandde in dromenland. Een wereld waar alles mogelijk was..

De volgende dag werd ik pas om half 1 wakker, doe ik zelden, maar ja, k weet ook niet wanneer ik in slaap was gevallen, het kon ook pas 4 uur zijn. Ik voelde me futloos. Ik nam snel een douche, Amin lag nog te slapen. Ik liep naar beneden en me moeder was al bijna klaar met alles. sba7 el ghair klonk het uit de woonkamer, het was mijn moeder, met een sarcastische ondertoontje terwijl ze naar de klok keek. sba7 e Noor mama ik gaapte nog even.. oeff.. was moe! Ik hielp me moeder even met de laatste dingen af te maken, ze had merendeel natuurlijk al gedaan. Me moeder vroeg hoe het verjaardagsfeestje was en ik zei dat het o zo leuk was.. met uitzonderingen daar gelaten.. dat vertel ik natuurlijk niet aan mijn moeder, hoe graag ik soms ook dat soort dingen wil delen met mijn moeder.. het kan gewoon niet.. heel jammer.. toen we in gesprek waren kwam Amin naar beneden, heel sloom, terwijl hij zo lang had liggen slapen, maar goed.. als je te veel slaapt dan word je ook wel een beetje sloom. Goedemorgen zei hij zacht.. mijn moeder en ik schoten in de lach.. morgen a Amin? Het is alweer bijna avond a weldi zei me moeder.. 
Hij zat ons een beetje stom aan te kijken en zei toe: ewa, ik was moe man, gister was het best zwaar hoor hij keek mij quasi vaag aan.. jij hebt te veel gedanst hahahah maar me3lish ik was ook pas half 1 wakker zei ik. 
Hij zat me stom aan te kijken.. grappig lina, heel grappig, in plaats van zeuren kan je ook wat eten klaarmaken voor je lievelingsbroertje.. ik wacht..8-)  
Toen schoot ik helemaal in de lach en dat heb je zeker net gedroomd? 
Amin keek mij quasi boos aan. 
Goed, maar als je mij wat vraagt te doen, dan zeg ik precies hetzelfde tegen jou.. wacht maar af 
Lina: daag broertje.. de koelkast wacht op jou

De hele dag probeerde ik me zoveel mogelijk te richten op de huiselijke dingetjes.. ff helpen in de keuken, ik heb samen met me moeder het avond eten klaar gemaakt. Gelachen, gepraat etc. ff helemaal nergens aan denken. 

Tot dat ik mijn telefoon hoorde overgaan.. 
Ik werd door Amin geroepen: a dove kip! Je telefoon!! ik racete naar me kamer en nam hijgend op: hallooo ik hoorde nog niets aan de andere kant van de lijn, ik dacht bij me zelf: zeker afgeschrikt, in nam ff snel diep adem en zorgde dat mijn ademhaling weer constant was.. pfff.. oke zo was het goed.. hallo? Met wie spreek ik? het was een priv nummer dus daaruit kon ik ook niet veel uit opmaken.. hallo? Als je nu niets zegt dan hang op hoor.. vind je het leuk om niets te zeggen? Wat kan ik me daar aan ergeren! Oeff.. laat maar ik hang op doeg!net voor ik uit wilde drukken hoorde ik: Lina, ik ben het.. Isam..
Mijn adem stokte in mijn keel en tegelijker tijd werd ik onwijs rood van schaamte ik viel tegen hem uit terwijl hij gewoon blijkbaar nog even niets durfde te zeggen.. nu was ik de gene die niets durfde te zeggen.. .

----------


## mouslimalatifa

dank je wel meid
je bent een schat  :kusgrijs: 

ga snel verder
dit vrehaal is echt prachtig

----------


## Dikratjuhh

Thnxxxxxx lieverdd maaruhh ga wel snel verderrrr ajb

Koessssssssssssssss  :blauwe kus:

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

go on  :schok:  
go on  :maf3:  
og on pleassss :grote grijns:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

heeey meid

thnx voor je vervolg 

was zoals gewoonlijk  :duim:   :duim: 

maar ga gauw weer verder.

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:  miriam

----------


## Mis$-M0cro

heysz sgat je hebt een nieuwe fan maar hoe ik je wil vragen verder tye gaan is zo: GA VERDER SVP HAHAH IK HEB HET NET GELEZEN EN IK BEN AL VERSLAAFD HAHA PLEASEEEEEEEE KUSZ moi yasmine

----------


## xxmiriamxx

wanneeer ga je nou verder  :potver:  

miriam

----------


## Dileyla

Heey lieve mensjes, een klein vervolgje.. Mwaa7.. 

Mijn hart bonsde in mijn keel.. wat moest ik nu zeggen??! Salaam Lina klonk het aan de andere kant ik ging even zitten.. ik antwoordde: wa alaikoem asalaam Isam. 
Isam: hoe is het met je?
Lina: hmdl, en met jou?
Isam: gaat hmdl..
Lina: mooi zo
Isam: uhm.. Lina, ik heb je nummer gekregen van Sanae.. Amin had haar namelijk een keer met mijn telefoon gebeld, en de nummer stond erin.. en ik moest jou spreken dus heb haar gevraagd of ik jou nummer mocht hebben.. als je het niet wilt, dan hang ik nu op en ik wis ik je nummer als je dat liever hebt..?
Lina: nee hoor, ik zit er niet mee.. maar waarom wilde je me nummer dan Isam?
Isam: uhm, nou ik heb zitten denken.. en ik hmm.. zou graag wat met je willen bespreken.. maar niet telefonisch.. (Isam dacht bij zichzelf: wayema, wat doe ik:S)
Lina: Okey.. ( wat wilde hij bespreken?!, wilde hij doorgaan over gister?hmm dat zou kunnen, eerlijk gezegd wil ik wel alles weten) 
Isam: wanneer heb je tijd voor me?
Lina: (ik moest eigenlijk wel n beetje lachen om zijn vraag maar ik hield me in) Nou, ik heb morgen les tot 11 uur en dan ben ik vrij..
Isam: uhm, ik kan je niet van school ophalen, ik zou wel willen maar Amin zit daar ook enzo.. kunnen we ergens anders afspreken?
Lina: ja, liever ook niet hier, maar in een andere stad?
Isam: ja, dat zou helemaal goed zijn, als je tenminste kan..?
Lina: ja hmm. Wat dacht je van.. Diemen? Weten we tenminste zeker dat we dr niemand kennen?
Isam: Ja Diemen lijkt me goed, spreken we om half 1 op het station af?
Lina: Ja.
Isam: Oke, nou inshaAllah tot morgen..
Lina: Okey..
Isam: Lina.. 
Lina: Ja Isam..
Isam: Welterusten..
Lina: Dank je, jij ook Isam..

Tuut tuut tuut.. ik zat nog met mijn telefoon in mijn handen, nu wist ik zeker dat ik vannacht geen oog dicht zou doen....

----------


## mouslimalatifa

bedankt schat
prachtig

ga snel weer verder
 :grote grijns:  

 :strik:  
kan niet wachten

----------


## mouslimalatifa

spannend
wat zal hij zeggen
zal hij vertellen dat hij haar leuk vindt??

 :wohaa:  
en zal hij vertellen dat dat meisje zijn zusje is??

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*[GLOW=skyblue]

Spannendddddddddd hooorr ga snelll doooor ajb

Bousssssssaaaaaaaaaaaa   [/GLOW] *

----------


## Mis$-M0cro

hey meid ga gauw verder ik w8 met smart op je vervolg ik ga volgende week vrijdag naar marokko dus anders als je het verhaal nog niet af hebt zou je het dan nara me kunne sturen aub kusz yasmine als je kan geef me een seintje  :kusgrijs:

----------


## Dileyla

> _Geplaatst door Mis$-M0cro_ 
> *hey meid ga gauw verder ik w8 met smart op je vervolg ik ga volgende week vrijdag naar marokko dus anders als je het verhaal nog niet af hebt zou je het dan nara me kunne sturen aub kusz yasmine als je kan geef me een seintje *


Allereerst.. Hallo lieve meiden! dank jullie voor de lieve reacties!! 
Voor de ladies die op vakantie gaan: 

*Een hele fijne vakantie toegewenst, dat jullie inshaAllah allen veilig en wel aankomen.. maak er een topvakantie van!* 

Ten tweede..
Yasmine, lieverd, ik zal proberen voor dat ik op vakantie ga een vervolgje te plaatsten, ik vertrek kort na jou ook naar Marokko.. als ik een vervolgje type dan is dat zeker wel voor vrijdag dat is dan ook mijn laatste voor ik weg ga, dus je zal hem zeker wel lezen.. oke?

Mwaaa7 

DoeGGG

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Eeeeey meid, leuke vervolgjes... 
Ik hoop dat je gauw weer verder gaat meid  :Smilie: 

Mooi verhaal!

----------


## Mis$-M0cro

okey  :knipoog:

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*[GLOW=purple] Thnxxxxx........ lieverd jij ook veeeel plezier in marokko inshallah
Maaruh schrijf wel een vervolgjuh ajb

Kusjessssssssssssssssss From Moi  [/GLOW]  *

----------


## rooierozen

Fijne vakantie allemaal!! ik ga pas over 3 weken!!

liefs me

----------


## hasna_zina

wayouw kwas je verhaal kwijtgeraakt  :huil:  vandaar dat ik niet meer reageerde maar nu ik het heb teruggevonden ben k kweenie hoe blij moehiem meid ben al aant w8en op je volgend vervolg ik hoop dat het heeeeeeeeel lang gaat zijn aangeizen het je laatste vervolg zal zijn omdat ge naar marokko vertrekt maja kw8 wel hoor het is de moeite waard  :knipoog:

----------


## miss tisso

heyyyyy dileyla leuke vervolg meid!!!!
ik wacht op je vervolg
challas ballas

----------


## xxmiriamxx

heey meid
je zou vrijdag je laatste vervolg schrijven
maar dat heb je niet gedaan
ga je dat nog doen of ben je al op vakantie

 :zwaai:  miriam

----------


## Dileyla

He lieverds.. ik ben nog niet weg.. pas woensdag inshaAllah.. ik zal daarvoor inshaAllah n vervolgje plaatsen..
Knuffel..

----------


## xxmiriamxx

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *He lieverds.. ik ben nog niet weg.. pas woensdag inshaAllah.. ik zal daarvoor inshaAllah n vervolgje plaatsen..
> Knuffel..*


oke
maar dan moet je wel een heeel groot vervolg plaatsen.

 :zwaai:  miriam

----------


## Dileyla

Heeeeeeey lieve mensjes...

Bij deze mijn laatste vervolgje voordat ik morgenochtend vroeg vertrek.. 

Ik wens jullie allemaal een hele fijne vakantie.. 

Dikke kus en knuffel van mij..

*************** 

Tuut tuut tuut.. ik zat nog met mijn telefoon in mijn handen, nu wist ik zeker dat ik vannacht geen oog dicht zou doen.. 

Zoals ik al had gedacht, heb ik die nacht weinig kunnen slapen maar ik was wel klaarwakker.. ik voelde me niet al te moe.. ik stapte uit mijn bed en liep met mijn handdoek naar de douche. Ik was nog niet helemaal met me koppie op aarde denk ik want pas toen ik de warme douchestraal over me heen voelde realiseerde ik me dat ik vandaag had afgesproken met Isam :O daarbij kwam nog dat ik me doodschrok omdat het water plotseling koud werd: AAAAAAAAAAAHH! In een reflex gilde ik alles eruit 
En wederom was mijn lieftallige (NOT) broertje aan het lachen in de gang, iegh yeh kwal zelfs s ochtends is hij kapot aan het lachen.. 

Amin: hahahahhaha ik zei toch dat ik je zou terug pakken! Jij wilde gister geen ontbijt voor je lieve broertje maken.. ewa zo zie maar he, ik hou me altijd aan mijn woord.. KUSSSS
Lina: oefff KWAL!
Hij is gek op dat grapje, ik dacht dat mensen een grap niet 2 keer gebruikte, hij kickt erop!! Grrrrr

Ik douche snel en kleedde me om.. het was niet zo een dagelijkse kloffie, moest wel ff een tikkeltje leuker als normaal uit zien.. hihi.. ik was snel klaar en ik vond mezelf er toch wel leuk uit zien.. (hihi geen hoge dunk hoor!) 
Ik pakte snel wat te eten voor onderweg en ik vertrok van huis.. ik had me moeder nog wel even verteld dat ik wat leuks ging doen na school tijd.. of het daadwerkelijk leuk zou worden dat viel toch te bezien.. 
De lesdag was nogal saai.. en duurde langer dan gewoonlijk.. ach dat leek denk ik gewoon zo.. ik was zo benieuwd naar wat er zou gebeuren in Diemen.
Het was zover.. 11 uur.. ik moest de trein naar Diemen pakken.. 
Ik stond om kwart over 12 op het station.. ik liep nog ff snel naar het toilet.. even alles nachecken (hh ladies!) ik liep met snelle passen weer terug naar de afgesproken plaats..maar in alles haast liet ik mijn telefoon vallen.. ik hield mn hart vast, mn telefoon is namelijk erg kwetsbaar! ik wilde hem net oprapen als ik een andere gedaante zie bukken en hem oppakt.. ik hoop niet dat hij beschadigd is zou zonde zijn, mooie telefoontje heb je ik hoorde een diepe stem.. een stem die mijn hart masseert.. ik keek op en zag Isam voor me staan.. ik hoop het ook niet.. maar denk niet dat er wat is joh.. hij is al veel vaker gevallen..en kwam een glimlach op mijn mond.. hij gaf me mijn telefoon ik bekeek m snel.. nee niets aan de hand.. pfff..
Hij stak zn hand uit.. Salaam zei hij vervolgens.. wa alaikoem asalaam antwoordde ik.. 
Isam: hoe is het met je?
Lina: hamdoulilah, en met jou?(ik nam hem op van top tot teen, witte k-swiss en een spijkerbroek met een witte polo erboven en zn haar zat gewoonweg perfect..)
Isam: hamdoulilah ook wel goed..nou hmm, ik denk dat we maar beter ergens wat moeten gaan eten en drinken? Lijkt dat je iets?
(ze zag er echt mooi uit..ik kon me ogen niet van haar afhouden.. oeff.. dit maakte alles nog moeilijker dan dat het al was..)
Lina: lijkt me een goed plan..

We liepen naast elkaar en praatten een beetje over wat we van het feestje vonden en alleen de leuke dingen bespraken we uiteraard

We gingen bij een leuk tentje zitten en bestelde alleen wat te drinken. We hadden beide geen honger...
Isam nam koffie en ik nam een bakje thee.. het was nogal stilletjes.. ik denk dat we even beide niet wisten waar we moesten beginnen.. 
De stilte werd verbroken.. 
Isam: de laatste keer dat we het hebben gehad over wat ik wilde vertellen eindigde ik met Fatima, toen kwam Karim naar ons toe.. 
Ik was je aan het vertellen dat Fatima echt mijn steun en toeverlaat is geweest.. ik heb haar alles verteld.. en ze heeft me geadviseerd.. ik kan me geen betere zusje wensen..
Lina: (ik kreeg zo wat een hartverzwakking, maar was daarnaast erg opgelucht, was Fatima zijn zusje!! ) is Fatima je zusje? 
Isam: ja gekkerd, wat dacht jij dan? 
Lina: uhm.. ik ga maar niet zeggen wat ik dacht :$
Isam: kom op.. wat dacht je dat ze van mij was?
Lina: moet ik heel eerlijk zijn?, ik dacht dat het je vriendin was.. (ik werd rood! Ik schaamde me dood, waarom moest ik dat zo nodig zeggen!!) 
Isam: gekkie.. nee.. tis echt mn zusje en niet mijn vriendin.. hmm.. was dat de reden dat.. (nee dat kon ik niet maken.. dat kon ik niet zeggen ik stopte met praten) ach laat maar.. 
Lina: nee nee. Nu ga je het zeggen ik heb het ook gewoon gezegd
Isam: nou die dag toen ik je in de tram zag en je keek me aan je keek zo verdrietig.. ach nee ik kan dit niet zeggen.. 
Lina: toe nou.. 
Isam: nee dit is zo een stomme gedachte.. tis vast verkeerd gedacht.. 
Lina: hmm.. denk je dat ik een verdrietig was omdat ik dacht dat je een vriendin had? 
Isam: (ze had het goed geraden :| .. ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen.. ik was doodstil.. ) uhm.. wellicht wel in eerste instantie.. (ik was weer stil gevallen ik keek haar aan.. ik kon uit haar blik niet opmaken wat ze dacht maar het was nogal vaag..) maar toen ik naar je school toe kwam daarna.
Lina: ja..
Isam: nee, da is het vast niet.. je hebt toch zelf een vriend..?
Lina: pardon?, wie is mijn vriend dan?
Isam: nou daarna kwam ik naar je school toe.. maar je was daar met die Rachid.. das toch je vriend?
Lina: huh..nee gekkerd, dat is een hele goeie vriend meer niet.. ik weet niet wat zn vriendin ervan zou vinden als ik wat met hem had (ik lachte een beetje..)
Isam: huh.. ik dacht echt dat Rachid je vriend was.. 

We zaten elkaar aan te kijken na een kleine lachbui.. 
Nu dit uit de wereld was geholpen.. konden we zonder die vooroordeel rustig verder bespreken wat we wilde bespreken.. en zo werd het iets makkelijker voor ons beide.. al gaven we dat niet toe..

----------


## xxmiriamxx

heey 
bedankt voor je vervolg
en veel plezier in marokko
en als daar ergens een internetcafe is
moet je wel een vervolg typen

 :zwaai:  miriam

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*[GLOW=limegreen]Thnxxxxxx lieverd en een fijne vakantie he 

Dikkeeee Boussaaaaaaaaaaaa From Moi    [/GLOW]*

----------


## samira27

leuk !!  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## miss tisso

eruggg leukkkk  :Smilie:   :gniffel:   :Smilie:

----------


## samira27

:rotpc:

----------


## Imperatrice

In n ruk uitgelezen en nu mag je weer verder !!

 :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## Dileyla

Heeeeeey lieve ladies! dank je voor jullie reacties.. ik ben alweer terugjes.. hoe was jullie zomervakantie? Die van mij was heerlijk...!!

Ik zal snel weer een vervolgje plaatsen, mijn internet doet het thuis ff niet maar dat zal snel verholpen zijn en dan mogen jullie weer lezen..

Mwaaa7
Dada..

----------


## hasna_zina

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *Heeeeeey lieve ladies! dank je voor jullie reacties.. ik ben alweer terugjes.. hoe was jullie zomervakantie? Die van mij was heerlijk...!!
> 
> Ik zal snel weer een vervolgje plaatsen, mijn internet doet het thuis ff niet maar dat zal snel verholpen zijn en dan mogen jullie weer lezen..
> 
> Mwaaa7
> Dada..*


heej meid ben blij dat je een leuke vakantie hebt gehad in tegenstelling tot mij  :huil:  maja kgun het je van harte hoor  :knipoog:  en je verhaal verdient nix anders dan leuke reacties het is zelf ook topverhaal  :Smilie: 
en ik heb wel geduld voor een vervolg zoalng het maar groot is  :grote grijns:  en geniet nog van je resterend vakantie  :zwaai:

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*[GLOW=burlywood]hey hey skatjuhhhh ik heb alhamdolilah een te gekke vakantie (ben nog steeds in marokko  ) en jij gelukkig ook dusss uhhh ga snelll verderrrr want je doet het toppppppppppppppie thats all I want to say

Boussaaaaaaaaaaaaaa From Moi     [/GLOW]*

----------


## mouslimalatifa

heyy meid
alles goed??

nou je hebt echt een prachtige verhaal  :Iluvu:  
maar wanneer ga je verder????

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## Dileyla

Heey.. 

Sorry ladies!! ik wil echt snell n hele lange vervolg typen.. ik heb het alleen nog even druk met starten van school en ik werk sinds 2 weken dus pfff drukte word er wel gek van.. maaar ja.. inshallah erg gauw!!

Dikke kus voor jullie..!!

----------


## hajar_rajah

Heb je verhaal van dag numero 1 gevolgd.. Maar nu moet je SNEL doorgaan!!!!


xxx Rajae

----------


## rooierozen

PLEASE EEN VERVOLG??

----------


## Dikratjuhh

[GLOW=red]Ga snellll verderrr liefieeee 

Kusssssssssss   [/GLOW]

----------


## xxmiriamxx

heey meid
ben blij dat je een leuke vakantie hebt gehad
de mijne was egt saai hier in nl
het is wel logisch dat je het druk hebt
wij w8en wel hoor
dus tot gauw Insha Allah

miriam  :zwaai:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *Heey.. 
> 
> Sorry ladies!! ik wil echt snell n hele lange vervolg typen.. ik heb het alleen nog even druk met starten van school en ik werk sinds 2 weken dus pfff drukte word er wel gek van.. maaar ja.. inshallah erg gauw!!
> 
> Dikke kus voor jullie..!!*



je zou verder gaan 
ga dan verder
plaesse

 :zwaai:  miriam

----------


## xxmiriamxx

ewa ga je nog verder of niet

----------


## Dileyla

Ik ga gauw verder:$ heb al een stuk maar ik wil n lange vervolg in een keer plaatsen:$

(sorry: werk nu haast fulltime! :frons: )

----------


## Dileyla

He lieve ladies.. uhmm ik heb besloten die stuk er toch wel op te zetten dan hebben jullie wat te lezen.. 
Dikkeee Kus & Nogmaals: Sorry voor het wachten.. :$


***************************
 


We keken elkaar een tijdje aan zonder ook maar iets te zeggen. Isam keek me dromerig aan.. ik wist dat hij elders was met zijn gedachtes.. ik keek hem aan en zei: hmm.. je bent ergens anders met je gedachten he.. hij keek me een beetje geschrokken aan.. uhm een beetje.. ik wil je namelijk wat vertellen maar ik weet niet zo goed waar ik moet beginnen..
Lina: uhmm.. bij het begin? 
Isam: hh.. das makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan he lina da weet je ook wel ..
Lina: je hebt gelijk.. maar goed ik ben een en al oor.. neem je tijd..

Hij keek me aan en zuchtte diep..
Isam: Lina.. zullen we even ergens buiten lopen..?
Lina: uhm ja hoor (dit kwam wel erg onverwachts maar goed ik liet het maar..)
Isam: ik betaal even en dan gaan we ok, kom eraan..
Lina: (ik zat daar maar met van alles in mijn gedachten waarom wilde hij naar buiten toe?)
Isam kwam weer terug.. hij nam mijn hand en liet me opstaan.. ik wilde zijn hand weer los laten maar hij had hem strak vast.. ik keek hem aan en hij lachte verlegen naar me.. mag ik? en hij keek naar mijn hand.. ik knikte en wendde me gezicht af.. (pfff wat wilde ik zijn armen graag om me heen hebben..)
We liepen samen naar buiten.. beiden zeiden we niet veel.. gelukkig kende ik werkelijk niemand hier, hij had namelijk mijn hand vast.. ik wilde niet anders.. het voelde zo heerlijk aan.. zo veilig en goed.. hij zag dat ik ff aan het dagdromen was.. hij keek me aan en gaf me een big smile..  :grote grijns: 
Ik keek hem een beetje vaag aan.. vond het wel grappig hoe hij op mijn dromerige gedrag reageerde.. 
We kwamen aan bij een mooi klein parkje.. het was er leeg, vrijwel geen mens of dier te bekennen.. vond ik eerlijk gezegd wel aangenamer.. ik merkte dat Isam het ook wel beter vond.. we namen plaats op een bankje die uitkeek naar een meertje.. we hadden een mooie uitzicht.. 

Isam had mijn hand nog steeds vast.. we zaten daar stil naar het water aan het kijken toen ik zijn hand plots niet meer voelde.. hij stond op en zuchtte even diep.. hij keek me niet aan..
Ik wilde dat hij begon met praten.. dan zou het makkelijker zijn dacht ik.. ik wachtte het even af.. hij streek met zijn hand over zijn haar
Lina hoorde ik toen.. zijn stem klonk diep.. rustig.. en een tikkeltje zenuwachtig.. 
ik wilde ja reageren maar voor ik wat kon zeggen vervolgde hij zijn verhaal.. 

Isam: ik hoop dat ik nu mijn verhaal wel kan afmaken.. en niet dat er weer iemand uit het niets opduikt.. dat maakt het een stuk moeilijker.. (hij probeerde een beetje te lachen.. maar ik zag dat hij het echt moeilijk had zich te verwoorden.. )
al vanaf dag een dat ik je gezien had zat je in mijn hoofd..  (hij keek me aan en keek meteen weer weg.. hij was een beetje verlegen merkte ik.. maar voor mij leek het alsof mijn wereld opende.. toen ik dat hoorde ging mijn hart als een gek te keer dit had hij me al eerder verteld maar nu wist ik zeker dat hij zijn verhaal af zou maken)
ik heb je de vorige keer al verteld hoe alles in elkaar zat.. totdat we werden gestoord door Karim, maar Lina je moet weten dat alles wat ik je toen had verteld ik echt meende.. ik wil zo graag weten wat er in je hart omgaat.. als mijn gevoel voor jou niet wederzijds is.. dan vind ik dat wel jammer maar ik zal je dan met rust laten..
Isam ratelde maar door.. maar hij dacht helemaal verkeerd erover.. ik voelde ook die sterke drang om bij hem te zijn.. om mijn liefde voor hem te verklaren.. al piekerend stond ik op.. Isam.. hij reageerde niet op mij.. hij had denk ik nog niet door dat ik tegen hem aan het praten was.. ik ging voor hem staan en deed mijn handen in de zijne.. 
Isam.. wil je eventjes stil zijn? nu had hij me wel gehoord.. hij werd een beetje rood.. uhmm.. tuurlijk sorry ik dacht gewoon 
Lina:sst Isam.. waarom denk je dat mijn gevoel voor jou niet wederzijds is ?
Isam: Dat kan toch Lina..
Lina: dat zou wel kunnen ja.. maar dat is niet het geval.. ik keek hem aan en fluisterde verstaanbaar: wat jij voor mij voelt.. dat voel ik ook voor jou.. misschien zelfs iets sterker
Isam: Hmm.. je moest eens weten hoe sterk mijn gevoel voor jou is.. denk niet dat je dat kan overtreffen zei hij met een klein lachje..
Nu waren we even beide stil.. 
Isam liet mijn handen los
Hij trok me een beetje naar voren en deed zijn armen om mij heen.. ik kreeg een stevige warme knuffel.. dit is het moment waar ik zo lang op had gewacht.. het voelde veilig en vertrouwt aan.. ik weet niet hoelang die innige omhelzing duurde.. maar een ding wist ik wel.. ik wilde dit gevoel voor eeuwig behouden..



 :nijn:

----------


## hajar_rajah

verdeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Dikratjuhh

[GLOW=royalblue]*Thnxxxx Liefie GA Snel Verderrrrrrrrrr

Kusssssssss From Moi*    [/GLOW]

----------


## rooierozen

dank je

----------


## miss tisso

Leuk Meiddddd Ga Snel Verderrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!iiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nayad

ga alsjeblief gauw verder het is zonde als je het niet doet  :ole:  
ga a.u.b verder het is een pracht van een verhaal  :wohaa:   :vlammen:

----------


## mouslimalatifa

Ga snel verder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
echt prachtig

kus latifa

----------


## amdaf

Hallo Dileyla

Het is een pracht van een verhaal. Ben al volledig bij.  :corcky:  
Maar ga toch alstublieft verder. Het is juist zo interessant.  :gechoqueerd:  
Laat nog vlug iets van je horen (een lang vervolgje a.u.b.)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes  :tong uitsteken:  

Fadje

----------


## hajar_rajah

yallah..
Vervolgje aub  :grote grijns:   :wohaa:

----------


## Dileyla

*He Lieve Lieve Ladies.. 
Dank Jullie Wel Voor De Onwijs LIeve Reacties.. Ik Ga Gauw 's Verder..
Ma7at..*

----------


## Salyma

Komt er nog een vervolg lieverd??

----------


## Nad0rGirl

_Salaam oe aleykom.. 
Mooi verhaal, ga gauw verder.._

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*Ja Ga Nou Verderrrr Dilleyyyyy...!!!

Boussaaa*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *He Lieve Lieve Ladies.. 
> Dank Jullie Wel Voor De Onwijs LIeve Reacties.. Ik Ga Gauw 's Verder..
> Ma7at..*



je zou gauw weer verder gaan
wil je nu dan A.U.B een vervolgg plaatsen

 :zwaai:  miriam

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

hey meid wil je verder gaan met je verhaal 
je hebt zolang al niks meer van je laten horen of geschreven  :blozen:   :zweep:

----------


## Dileyla

Haaai ladies..!!
Het vervolgje komt er A.S.A.P aan!!
Kusssss

----------


## hajar_rajah

Je leeft nog  :grote grijns: 

Njah snel h ;-)

----------


## Dileyla

DIt is snel genoeg toch?

hihih..

Kussie..


********************************

Ik wilde dit gevoel voor eeuwig behouden 
dit gevoel voelde zo sterk aan.. hij keek me aan.. lina, weet je hoe lang ik je al zo wilde houden in mijn armen? 
Lina wist niet zo goed wat ze moest antwoorden
ze schudde lichtjes haar hoofd.. nee.. antwoordde ze toen..
Isam:uhmm wat dacht je van.. de eerste keer dat je me zo boos aankeek en toen omdraaide.. 
Lina: hahahah gekkerd..

Na een leuke dag verder te hebben gehad.. met zijn knuffels.. en lieve woorden.. nam ik afscheid van Isam.. we waren samen gereden van Diemen naar onze stadje.. 
Hij gaf me op het eind een kusje op me hand.. het was net een sprookje.. en dat terwijl ik daar eigenlijk normaal gesproken niet in geloof.. 

Ik kwam thuis en Amin kwam meteen naar me toe.. 
Amin: he hoor s..
Ik schrok me dood.. huh?! Hij wist t toch niet.. ik begon een beetje te stotteren.. uhm ja wat is er?
Amin: ik zit met iets.. 
Lina: hoe bedoel je je zit met iets?
Amin: ja ik wil iets voor Sanae kopen maar weet niet wat ze zou willen hebben..
Lina.. pfieeeeewww ik schrok me eigenlijk al dood dat er iets aan de hand was.. was wel een onwijze opluchting toen ik dit hoorde.. ik begon spontaan te lachen.. hehehe
Amin fronste.. wat nou?, ik meen het Lina!! help me nou ff..jij bent haar vriendin toch.. jij weet wat ze nog niet heeft, wat ze zou willen etc.etc.. 
Lina: uhmm dat kan wel kloppen ja.. maar het is toch veel leuker, als jij zelf iets bedenkt.. dan zal ze het cadeautje veel meer waarderen.. ze heeft namelijk heus wel door of ik iets heb gezegd of niet..
Amin: ewa saf ik zal het haar niet vertellen..hij keek me een beetje piekerend aan..
Lina: hahahah a gestoord mens! Als je met iets komt waarvan ik weet dat zij het heeeeel graag wil hebben.. dan is het nogal opvallend vind je niet?
Amin: hmm.. ewa geef me dan een hint.. en dan kijk ik of ik in de buurt kom..
Hij keek me quasi lief aan.. toe nou zussie.. ik bedoel.. als jij ooit een jongen zou leren kennen.. en ik kende hem ofzo.. dan zou ik toch ook zeggen wat hij leuk zou vinden?
Lina: ( ik schrok een beetje van deze opmerking.. in mijn geval.. als ik iets voor Isam zou willen kopen dan kon ik terecht bij Amin..?) hmm.. weet je dat zeker?
Amin:geen rare gedachtes in je hoofd krijgen.. dat was alleen een voorbeeld he, ik weet toch dat dat nooit zou gebeuren daarom gebruik ik dat als excuus gna gna gna! 
Amin lag stuk.. hij zag de humor er wel van in.. ik niet.. nu weet ik zeker dat hij mijn contact met Isam niet goed zou keuren.. 
Ik was allerlei dingen in mijn hoofd aan het halen toen ik plotseling hoorde..
Amin: ewa lina, komt er nog wat van wella?
Lina: nee nee.. ik ga naar mammie toe.. jij moet het zelf maar doen doeiiiiiii!!
Amin: ewa safeee kijk hoe je doet man, niet eens een hint, wat als ik met iets kom wat ze absoluut niet leuk vind.. sta ik daar verschut.. ewa zeg dan.. 
Lina: Tuurlijk gaat ze niet afknappen joh! Ze vind je toch leuk? nou dan ziet ze helemaal geen foute punten aan je.. dat komt meestal achteraf als het uit is.. hihihihihi..
Amin kon hier weer absoluut niet om lachen.. ik was hem even aan het pesten.. ik wilde namelijk de blik in zn ogen zien.. dan kon ik weer even lachen na zijn stomme opmerking..
Amin: ik vind dat echt niet grappig van jou ofzo.. pff.. ze3ma als het uit is.. wie zegt dat het uit gaat? Wie zegt dat we niet bij elkaar blijven, en trouwen, kinderen krijgen oud worden.. of heb je iets gehoord? Heeft ze iets gezegd.. als dat zo is moet je me wel even vertellen he..  Amin raakte een beetje in paniek.. was zo grappig..maar ik moest even mijn lach inhouden..
Lina: Amin! Aminnnn ik maak maar een geintje schat! Oeff.. niet zo opgefokt reageren.. het bewijst wel dat je haar echt leuk vind.. oei.. dat wist ik niet.. sinds wanneer geef jij ECHT om een meisje.. ik wist niet eens dat je dat in je had joh!
Amin: beter ga je nu kappen lina, anders ga ik flippen! 
Lina: Ahh nee he dat wil ik niet.. sjoerry.. wil je kussie?
Amin: Ow nee blijf uit mijn buurt met je kusjes.. ik heb je al vergeven saf..!
Lina: hihi nou ik geef je een hint.. iets lekkers.. saf verder zeg ik niets..
Amin: huh, is dat het? 
Lina: blablabla ik hoor nietsss!!!..
Amin: okej, wat jij wilt lina.. wat jij wilt..

Ik ging nog even naar me moeder toe.. en gaf dr een kus.. de avond verliep best rustig.. alleen was ik de hele tijd in dromenland..
Die avond lag ik net in mijn bedje aan Isam te denken.. en plots hoorde ik mijn telefoon.. ik had een smsje ontvangen.. van Isam

----------


## xxmiriamxx

thnx voor je vervolg
was egt toppie

----------


## amdaf

Dileyla

Eindelijk laat je nog iets van je horen, 't was al lang geleden dat we nog een vervolgje hebben gehad. Hopelijk laat je ons niet meer zolang wachten op een vervolgje.  :traan1:   :Iluvu:  
Het kort maar krachtig
Ga zoverder.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes
Fadje

----------


## Salyma

Dank je wel liefje! doe zo voort!

----------


## hajar_rajah

shokran


xxx Rajae

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*Thnxxxx Lieverd Ga Gauw Verderrrr...

Koessss Moi*  :blauwe kus:

----------


## nayad

dank je liefje het is een prachtig verhaal en nu nog een vervolg  :wohaa: 
 :zwaai:

----------


## Nadiia_A

Superrrr gwn! 
vervOlg zou fijn zijn!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Mevr.bitterzoet

ik heb het in 1 ruk uitgelezen....wanneer komt er een nieuw vervolgje?... :grote grijns:

----------


## ladyke

ga verderrrrrrrrr!!!

25 pagina's in 1x gelezen 

dus ga maar gauw verderrr

 :duim:

----------


## Dileyla

Ladiesssss!!
Dank je wel voor alle lieve lieve lieve reactieS!!
Ik ga snelll door..
xx
x

----------


## hajar_rajah

thank yoooouuu  :player:

----------


## Dileyla

He Lieverds.. Hier is het dan.. XXX



Die avond lag ik net in mijn bedje aan Isam te denken.. en plots hoorde ik mijn telefoon.. ik had een smsje ontvangen.. van Isam

Ik klikte erop en er stond: 
Vandaag zou ik voor geen goud willen inruilen.. het was perfect.. nu weet ik dat ik al die tijd niet compleet was.. Jij maakt me compleet.. Trusten Lieveling.. 

Dit smsje raakte me echt.. nog nooit had ik zo een onwijs lief smsje ontvangen.. ik wist niet zo goed wat ik moest antwoorden.. hoe zou ik hem nou eigenlijk moeten overtreffen.. ik lag te draaien in mijn bedje.. maar wist niet zo goed wat ik precies moest antwoorden.. ik liet het maar voor wat het was.. ik zou hem de volgende keer dat ik hem zag wel laten merken dat ik het onwijs apprecieerde
Ik viel wederom in slaap met hem in mijn gedachte.. alleen dit keer hoefde ik niet zelf te verzinnen wat er zou kunnen gebeuren.. dit keer kon ik alles wat ik die dag had mee gemaakt.. nog een keer meemaken.. 

De volgende dag was ik nogal vrolijk en opgewekt.. Amin die zo als gewoonlijk als eerste naar de douche rende die keek me een beetje raar aan.. uh.. lina, gaan we vandaag niet vechten om wie er als eerste de douche in mag?
Lina: Ow nee hoor, neem je tijd.. 
Amin: hmm.. dit klopt niet, sinds wanneer gun je mij dat ik als eerst lang in de douche mag zitten, dit heb ik nog nooit mee gemaakt van jou
Lina: nou eens moest de eerste keer zijn he Amin, ga nou de douche in en sta niet zo te klagen dat ik je eerst laat zonder ruzie te maken.. 3la logica 
Amin: er klopt iets niet..en geloof me ik als tweeling kan dat aanvoelen.. ill let you know if I find out whats going on
Lina:pfff zeurpiet (maar bij mezelf dacht ik: als hij er maar niet achter komt.. zo! Dan ben ik zwaar de ***)

Ik was na Amin ff de douche in geweest, had me aangekleed en liep naar beneden, Amin die had al gegeten en liep alweer naar buiten toe.. ik hoorde hem nog gillen dat ik snel moest doen zodat we samen naar school konden.. 
Ik had ook niet veel zin om alleen te lopen dus ik haastte me en Amin stond te wachten bij de halte.. 
Amin: we hebben net de tram gemist.. jij moest pers zo traag doen
Lina: tss ze3ma wat nou.. jij was zelf ook te laat bij de halte..
Amin: nee hoor, ik kon nog gaan rennen, ik ga alleen niet de tramdeur een halfuur open laten zodat jij er ook in kan
Lina:zo wat kan jij overdrijven.. ik was hier 1 minuut na jou man!
Amin: safe safe.. je telefoon gaat neem nou maar op..
Door die hele discussie hoorde ik mijn telefoon niet eens.. 
Ik keek op mijn schermpje en zag dat het Isam was.. ik wilde niet opnemen.. ik bleef maar naar mijn schermpje kijken.. 
Amin zat ondertussen me aan te staren..waarom neem je niet op? Ga je blijven staren naar je scherm wella?
Ik reageerde op hem en probeerde zo cool mogelijk te blijven: geen zin in eigenlijkik deed mijn telefoon op geluid uit..
Amin: pfff raar
Ik kon niet opnemen, ik zou me geen houding aan kunnen nemen, Amin zou meteen doorhebben dat het niet gewoon iemand was.. 
Ik wilde onopvallend een smsje sturen maar toen kreeg ik Amin meteen op mn dak.. ja dag, je gaat niet met je telefoon zitten klooien, je gaat mij entertainen.. wat denk je wel niet.. ik wacht op jou zodat we samen naar school gaan en dan ga je me helemaal negeren.. laat me be3da lezen wat je smst dan.. dan kan ik mee lachen of iets.. :/ 
Lina: wat gaat jou nou aan wat ik sms? Jij laat me toch ook niet alles lezen of wel ?
Amin: Ja maar jij hebt toch geen geheimen in je telefoon..
Lina:jij toch ook niet? En waarom mag ik dan niet in je telefoon kijken?
Amin: tss.. je mag kijken hier, (hij reikte haar zijn telefoon aan) alsof Sanae je niet alles verteld over ons, ze laat denk ik zelfs haar smsjes aan jou lezen duss.. geef maar jouw telefoon dan..
(Ow shit! Dat had ik dus niet moeten doen.. 3la blunder..:/)
Lina : uhm, nou ik vind het onzin hoor.. jouw telefoon is de jouwe, de mijne is de mijne saf
Amin: moheem, ga je me nou vertellen wat Sanae wilt hebben?]
Lina: hoe vaak moet ik het zeggen? NEE je krijgt niets van mij te horen

Amin wilde wat zeggen maar de tram kwam net aanrijden..
We stapten in. Amin ging naast me zitten.. er zat een jongen op een afstand van ons.. hij bleef me maar aankijken, Amin had het door.. ken je hem?
Lina: uhm nee waarom vraag je dat? ik keek hem een beetje raar aan.. als ik hem zou kennen dan hadden we toch gegroet? 
Amin keek me aan: nou hij kan zijn ogen niet van je afhouden die gast wat denkt hij wel niet, hij moet niet zo naar me zusje kijken
Lina: ach laat hangen joh, hij kan er toch ook niets aan doen dat ik mooi ben?  heheh ik lachte en Amin keek me qua raar aan en zei toen: de enige reden, dat je een beetje mooi zou kunnen zijn is omdat je mijn tweelingzusje bent, en zo op mij lijkt.. 
Toen moest ik nog harder lachen.. yeah sure Amin de jongen probeerde een beetje te horen wat we zeiden maar ik merkte dat het niet echt lukte.. Amin deed zijn arm om me heen.. meskien nu gaat hij denken dat je mn vriendin bent.. hij zit dood te gaan van binnen
Lina: haha gek, haal je arm van me af joh.. is toch zielig voor hem!!
Amin:nee man, laat hem creperen

We kwamen aan bij school die jongen bleef in de tram zitten, net voor ik uitstapte keek ik hem ff aan.. hij bleef me strak aankijken.. vreemd.. 
Op school gingen Amin en ik split.. 
Net voor ik naar me les ging smste ik Isam: sorry dat ik niet kon opnemen, ik stond met Amin bij de halte.. ik ga nu naar me les.. spreek je strakkies! X..

----------


## xxmiriamxx

thnx voor je vervolg 
was toppie

ps: je moet ons niet weer zo lang laten w8en he (grapie neem je tijd)

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*Thnxxx Lieverddd Ga Snel Verderrr..

Kusjessss From Moi..*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

wanneer ga je verder

----------


## FZR81

GA VERDER MEID!!!

----------


## xxmiriamxx

hoop dat je snel verder gaat

----------


## xxmiriamxx

ewa wanneer ga je verder???????

----------


## Dileyla

Ladiesssssssssss

Ten eerste mijn excuses voor mn lange afwezigheid..
ik heb een hele drukke periode achter de rug, 
veel moeten werken, tentamens op school.. 
ik kon helaaaaas niks schrijven.. 
Ten tweede wil ik even zeggen dat ik SNEL weer verder ga inshallah!

Kus 

TOT SNEL LIEVE LADIES!!

----------


## xxmiriamxx

geef niet hoor 
hoop dat je je tentamens goed gemaakt hebt

en tot gauw Insha Allah

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*Ga Snel Verderrr Skatjuhhh..

KoesSsKoesSs From Moi..*   :blauwe kus:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

hoop dat je snel weer iets van je laat horen

----------


## xxmiriamxx

ewa wanneer ga je verder
is zonde als je niet afmaakt

----------


## Dileyla

*Hey liefjes!! Ben ik weeeeeeerrr.. Het zou zeker zonde zijn als ik geen vervolgje zou zetten.. Sorry liefjesssssss!! Geniet ervan.. Mwaaaaaa7...

************ 

Ik zat in me les, nou ja lichamelijk dan.. geestelijk zat ik bij Isam.. ik had niet zo goed door wat er om me heen gebeurde.. 
Ismael zat tegen me te praten: he lina, wat ga je straks doen? Hallo, lina, waar ben jij met je gedachtes? 
Ik had het pas door toen ik zijn hand op mn schouder voelde.. ewa, aan het slapen nigh?
Ik reageerde een beetje verbaasd.. uhmm nee nee ben niet aan het slapen, dacht gewoon even aan iets.. 
Aan iets? Of aan iemand.. hoorde ik Ismael zeggen.. 
IETS! Benadrukte ik.. terwijl dondersgoed wist dat het aan IEMAND was.. 
wat wilde je vragen? vervolgde ik..
hij keek me aan en zei: nou voor de 2e keer, wat ga je na schooltijd doen?
lina: Ik denk dat ik met Sanae de stad in ga ofzo
Ismael: ow okej.. leuk.. had je afgesproken met haar?'
Lina:nee niet echt, maar meestal bellen we en spreken we af in de stad..
Ismael: dus je gaat alleen naar de stad, en dan komt Sanae daarheen snap ik dat goed?
Lina: uhm ja klopt..
Ismael:dus ik zou best met jou van hier naar de stad toe gaan niet waar?
Lina: (ik wist even niet wat ik moest antwoorden.. wat als Isam me zou zien met hem samen, hij zou misschien wat anders denken, en Amin die kent hem wel, die weet dat hij bij me in de klas zit dus op zich zou hij beter moeten weten..ik moest even kijken hoe ik hem het beste moest zeggen dat ik beter alleen kon gaan..) nou weet je wat het is..
Ik had mijn zin nog niet eens afgemaakt toen hij zei: nou kom op niemand gaat denken dat we wat hebben ofzo, we lopen samen naar de halte, stappen samen in de tram, stappen vervolgens samen weer uit.. wat voor ideen zou dat nou opwekken? Ik ga gewoon toevallig ook de stad in, en ik dacht dan hoef jij niet alleen te gaan, en ik ook niet.. nou? 
Ik kon hier geen andere reactie opgeven dan: uhm, vooruit dan maar..
We werden door de docent erop gewezen dat we stil moesten zijn.. de les verliep nog erg langzaam.. de bel van de les ging.. en een paar tellen later hoorde ik mijn telefoon overgaan.. er stond Isam op mijn schermpje.. Ismael liep onderhand naast me.. hij zag niet wat er op mijn display stond, ik zei dat ik eerst ff naar het toilet ging en dat we elkaar zouden zien bij de ingang van school.. hij ging akkoord, ik racete naar het toilet en nam snel op.. heeey .. he engeltje reageerde Isam.. ik voelde de vlinders in mijn buik toen ik zijn stem hoorde.. hij vervolgde: je liet me wel wachten met opnemen he.. of zat je nog in je les? lina: nee er stond iemand naast me dus ik zei dat ik even naar het toilet ging hihi..
Isam: wie?  ik wist niet of ik het gewoon moest zeggen.. maar toen bedacht ik me.. waarom niet.. hij weet toch dat ik hem leuk vind.. en niemand anders.. 
Lina: ja was Ismael, die zit bij mij in de klas.. 
Isam: oke, maar kan ik je vandaag zien schat..?
Lina: ja maar niet al te lang, het is al laat..
Isam: is goed ik bel je wel als ik in de stad ben oke
Lina:oke.. doeidoei..
Isam: dag lina..
Ik liep weer terug naar Ismael.. 
Ismael:  daar ben je.. wilde net de damestoilet inkomen! Hahah
Lina: gek! Had je moeten doen hadden de meiden je weggemept..
Ismael:nee man, de meiden willen dat ik binnen kom!
Lina:wakker worden Ismael.. maar goed, gaan we nu?
Ismael:is cool.. zied..

We liepen naar de tramhalte en ondertussen waren we aan het praten, af en toe maakte Ismael en grapje.. we stonden bij de halte te wachten toen er 2 meiden langsliepen, ze waren keihard aan het lachen en praten.. toen ze Ismael en mij zagen staan kreeg ik meteen een vuile blik van de meisje die links stond..ze liep kijkend door.. ze had een veel te kleine jasje aan, en hoge pumps.. snapte niet wat ze met haar look wilde bereiken.. maar naam mijn mening was dat WEINIG.. ik keek Ismael aan, die scheen haar te kennen want hij was niet bepaald verrast van haar blik.. hij keek me aan.. dat is zo een goedkoop wijf, je wil niet weten kwam er toen uit.. ik keek hem wat onverschillig aan.. uhm.. nou ik ken haar niet, snap alleen niet waarom ze me zo aankijkt.. antwoordde ik.. 
Ismael: Ze heeft zich laatst zowat op me gegooid, maar ik duwde haar van me af en zei dat ze zich niet zo goedkoop moet gedragen, ze ging helemaal door het lint.. ze voelde zich beledigd.. en nu ziet ze me met jou.. en trekt meteen haar conclusies snap je.. maar goed, geen aandacht schenken
Lina: haha, wees niet gevreesd dat soort meiden verdienen mijn aandacht niet eens..

We waren ingestapt en aangekomen in het centrum.. Ismael keek me aan.. ewa dan ga ik je maar laten nu h, straks komen we je hele familie tegen en DAT willen we niet haha.. moheem ik zie je weer op school, veel plezier in de stad
Lina: haha, is goed.. dank je jij ook! Doeg

We gingen beide ons eigen kant op.. Isam had me nog niet gebeld.. ik ging even een leuk winkeltje in en had net een leuk bloesje gezien, ik pakte het om te gaan passen maar net toen ik me truitje uit trok hoorde ik mijn telefoon overgaan, onhandig als wat probeerde ik mijn truitje weer aan te trekken en op te nemen, maar tevergeefs.. zo onhandig als ik bezig was viel ik bijna in t krappe pashokje.. ik balanceerde me, en nam net op tijd op.. helemaal hijgend zei ik: Hallo schat.. (zucht) 
*

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*Ga Snel Verder Sweety..

KusSsKusSs From Moi..*   :blauwe kus:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

thnx voor je vervolg

----------


## Siham111

eCht mooie verhaal ga snel verder..  :wijs:

----------


## Dileyla

* He lieffies dank je voor jullie kei lieve reacties.. ik ga snel verder.. kus..*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

ewa up  :nijn: 
ga snel verder

----------


## xxmiriamxx

ewa up  :nijn: 
ga snel verder

----------


## mouslimalatifa

Ga snel verder meid!!

----------


## Dileyla

*He liefjes, Ik zet morgen inshallah een vervolg heb al een stukje geschreven, maar liever in een keer een groot vervolg he! kuss..*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

ewa waar is het vervolg
hoop dat je vandaag Insha Allah wel iets kan plaatsen

----------


## Dileyla

He schatjes.. hier komt tie dan.. enjoy!! Kusje.. 

* Isam:zo wat was jij aan het doen?? Heb je net de marathon gelopen schat
Lina:nee ik was mijn truitje aan het aantrekken 
Isam:waarom was je truitje uit? yek ga je nu al vreemd?
Lina:Haha nee, nog niet hoor..
Isam:nog??
Lina:jep, zolang jij je gewoon goed gedraagt dan is dat niet nodig h hihi..
Isam:hmm.. nou ga je me vertellen waarom je je truitje uit hebt getrokken?
Lina: ik was iets aan het passen en ik zit in een krappe pashokje, ik viel bijna omdat ik mn telefoon moest opnemen.. uh waarom vertel ik dit allemaal?
Isam:omdat ik ernaar vroeg he, maar neem je het bloesje of niet?
Lina:nee ik neem het niet, het is me een beetje doorzichtig, dan moet ik er weer iets onder aantrekken enzo, dus ik ga maar op zoek naar een andere leuke
Isam:hmm krijg ik hem niet te zien dan? Bij mij mag je hem wel zo dragen ik hoorde een sneaky lachje..
Lina:weet je wat, als wij ooit trouwen, dan zal ik t voor je dragen beloofd
Isam:Haha.. hmm moet dus lang wachten voor ik het ga zien
Lina:juist meneer
Isam:maar lief, ik ben wel al in de stad, ik loop richting Maison Luc, zie ik je daar?
Lina:oee die chique tentje achter de hoogstraat?
Isam:hehe.. ja ja dan weten we zeker dat er geen Marokkaantjes zijn..
Lina:haha gemenerdje.. maar goed dan ben ik er over 10 minuutjes oke
Isam:zie je zo dan schoonheid.. beslama..

Ik hing op, maakte me klaar en was onderweg naar mijn mannetje.. ik verheugde me erop om hem weer te zien..

Ik zag Maison Luc al op een afstandje.. ik keek naar binnen maar kon Isam nog niet zien zitten.. Ik liep naar binnen en keek om me heen.. Isam zat in een hoekje.. hij stond meteen op en liep mijn richting op..
Isam: he lieverd..
hij gaf me een knuffel en een klein kusje op mijn wang.. we liepen naar een tafeltje achterin.. lekker rustig.. ik zag dat hij nog niets had besteld.. 
de serveerster kwam niet lang na dat ik ging zitten we bestelde beide een warme choco met slagroom.. hij was immers gek op warme chocolademelk.. 
hij zat me liefdevol aan te kijken en zei toen:je ziet er mooi uit Lina..
ik reageerde met een smile en bedankte mn lieverd.. we zaten nog even te kletsen over van alles en nog wat tot dat zijn telefoon overging.. hij keek naar het schermpje maar nam niet op.. wat ik nogal gek vond..
Lina: waarom neem je niet op Isam?
Isam: je broer belt..
Lina: Ow.. je kan toch opnemen en kijken wat hij wil?
Isam: ik kan niet tegen hem liegen.. hij merkt dat denk ik meteen joh..
Lina: Hmm je kan wel zeggen dat je met een meisje bent, hij vraagt toch niet door?
Isam: ik neem op ok..

(gesprek tussen Amin en Isam)

Amin: Hey gozer, waarom neem je zo traag.. Alles goed nigh?
Isam: Ja gaat rustig met jou
Amin: ja lekker lekker.. waar ben je?
Isam: uhh nou..
Amin: wesh kom je niet uit je woorden man? Wat is er? Hmm.. owwwww wachtt.. Isam is de player aan het uithangen.. heb je shi meisje daar? 
Isam: uhh ja soort van
Amin: Tss en zomaar zeg je niets tegen mij h ik dacht we gaan even chillen man.. hoelaat ben je klaar daar?

{Hij maakte af en toe oogcontact met me.. Het was voor mij ook best moeilijk om te zien dat hij tegen mijn broer moest liegen.. als hij wist dat ik het meisje was met wie hij zat dan was ik nog lang niet jarig.. en laat ik dan maar niet over hem beginnen.. }

Isam: Ewa, ik was het even vergeten man, ja zodra ik klaar ben da geef ik je een belletje goed? Dan spreek ik je later.. beslama..
Amin: is goed, bel me maar en dan hoor je waar we afspreken..

Isam hing op.. hij zuchtte even diep.. 
Isam: pff.. echt erg om tegen je broer te liegen.. 
Lina: dat snap ik.. ik vind het ook niet leuk dat het zo moet.. 
We waren beide even stil.. hij keek me aan en pakte toen mijn hand vast.. 
Isam: als jij maar weet dat ik geen spelletjes met jou speel, en echt serieus ben met je Lina.. 
Het deed me echt goed om dat te horen.. we bleven nog even wat nakletsen en drinken en namen toen afscheid van elkaar..we stonden op hij kwam bij me staan..
Hij ging met zn hand over mn wang en gaf me een klein kusje op mijn lippen..hij fluisterde zachtjes in mijn oor: zie je snel weer schoonheid..

Aangezien het te riskant was om samen naar buiten te lopen besloten we maar dat ik als eerste wegging en dat hij vervolgens na mij naar buiten zou gaan.. 

*

----------


## ladyke

Ga verder meid. Je doet het zo goeddd

lekker spannend  :grote grijns:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

thnx voor je vervolg meid

----------


## Dileyla

* He lieverds, ik heb het drukjes gehad.. heb wat tentamens.. maar ik ben al bezig met een nieuw vervolgje.. kus.. tot snel..*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

tot snel Insha Allah

----------


## xxmiriamxx

up  :nijn:

----------


## Geake

_ Je verhaal is egt leukk Ga snel door   

  VervOlgjuh Please  



Koes Chaima    _

----------


## *MissyN*

[GLOW=darkblue]Je verhaal is zoooo mooi...  :verrassing:   :wow: 
ik heb het gewoon in 1 x uitgelezen..  :Wink:  
me stage was weer leuk..dankzij jou meid..  :jeweetog:  
THNX U  [/GLOW]  :hihi:

----------


## Dileyla

*He lieve ladies!*  *Dank jullie wel voor de kei lieve reacties!* *MissYN ben blij dat je stage leuk was door mij.. hihi.. kus!* *en natuurlijk een dikke kus voor de rest van de ladies! 

*****************************

Ik kwam thuis aan, mijn ouders waren niet thuis.. ik dacht dat helemaal niemand thuis was.. ik trok mijn laarzen uit.. hing me jas op en legde mijn tas vast bij de trap.. (kon het dan zo oprapen als ik naar boven ging..) ik liep even naar de keuken, mijn moeder had al gekookt.. ik wist alleen niet waar ze heen was.
Ik belde mijn moeder op.. ze was bij haar zusje op bezoek, me pa zou daar ook naar toe gaan, dat betekende dus dat ik de avond voor me zelf had.. ik wilde net even naar boven lopen om me kleertjes uit te doen toen ik gebeld werd, het was Sanae.. 

Sanae: he schat! 
Lina: heyhey.. 
Sanae: hoe is het 
Lina: ja goed hmdl, en met jou schat
Sanae: ja hmdl.. en hoe was je date!!
Lina: Uhm nou was wel leuk ja.. was alleen iets stoms gebeurd..
Sanae: O vertel eens.. 
Lina: haha.. nou.. wat als je nou gewoon hierheen komt.. dan blijf je bij mij slapen? Mijn ouders zijn namelijk bij mijn tante.. en die blijven daar nog wel.. ik ben alleen thuis.. en bovendien kan jij Amin dan in je buurt hebben..
Sanae: oee dat klinkt leuk! Maar ik belde Amin net hij nam niet op.. maar goed, hij laat wel van zich horen.. 
ik vraag het even aan me ma.. als zij akkoord gaat dan sms ik je dat ik onderweg ben ok?
Lina: ja is goed, ik ga even wat anders aantrekken en dan ga ik voor de buis hangen denk ik.. 
Sanae: ok hoop je strakkies te zien.. Beslama schat
Lina: Beslama..

Ik liep naar mijn kamer en trok snel mijn kleren uit.. ik dacht dat ik iets hoorde in Amins kamer maar schonk het niet al te veel aandacht.. 
Ik kleedde me uit en trok wat makkelijks aan, een 3/4 joggingbroek met een hemdje, ik was echt moe, terwijl ik echt niet veel had gedaan ofzo.. ik liep ff naar de douche toe, mijn gezicht lekker gewassen, cremetje erop en wilde toen naar beneden om wat eten op te scheppen.. maar dat plannetje werd abrupt verstoord.. Amin kwam zijn kamer uit stormen, ik schrok me dood.. 

Lina: wajoow wat leg jij uit! ik dacht dat je niet thuis was, ik schrik me dood man..
Amin: ja sorry, maar hoe laat is het? Ik was ff gaan liggen maar ben in slaap gevallen, ik zag dat ik tig gemiste oproepen had ik ben overal doorheen geslapen.. iegh voel me echt niet goed nu, had niet moeten gaan liggen, wacht ff, ik ga ff terugbellen.. 

Hij zat maar slaperig door te ratelen en liep toen weer zijn kamer in.. ik hoorde hem ff aan de tel praten alleen kon ik niet genoeg horen om te kunnen opmaken met wie hij aan het praten was.. tja ik besloot toch maar mijn plannetje door te zetten ik liep naar beneden toe, schepte wat te eten op en zette het in de magnetron.. ik weet nou niet of Amin al gegeten had, dus besloot maar ook voor hem een portie te verwarmen, ik hoorde mijn telefoontje piepen, ik had een smsje ontvangen van Sanae ze was onderweg.. 

Als zij mij aan het smsen was, dan was zij niet degene waarmee Amin in gesprek was.. hmm.. 
Ik hoorde dat Amin boven aan het douchen was, ik had al wat gegeten, ik hoorde hem 20 minuten later naar beneden komen, gekleed om naar buiten te gaan..

Lina: ik heb wat eten voor je opgewarmd, weet alleen niet of het nog steeds warm is.. anders kan je het weer ff 2 minuutjes in de magnetron gooien.. trouwens Sanae is onderweg.. 
Amin: O kej dank je, ik ga wel ff kijken wat ma gekookt heeft, ik was aan het slapen toen ze wegging denk ik.. Sanae komt hierheen? Relax.. ik wilde haar net bellen, ze had me meskiena gek gebeld toen ik lag te slapen.. maar ja.. trouwens, Isam is onderweg.......................................... .
*

----------


## *MissyN*

:grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  ..maar ga verder..  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

thnx voor je vervolg meid

----------


## Dileyla

He lieverds.. heb tijd gehad om er nog een te maken.. lees ze lieffies.. kussie..  


**********************************

* Ik schrok van die opmerking.. Amin liep ondertussen naar de keuken en liet mij verward achter.. hmm.. wat moet ik aantrekken? Hij kan me niet zo zien!! Ik wilde net richting de trap lopen toen de bel ging.. ik hoorde Amin vanuit de keuken gillen of ik AUB wilde open doen.. wat moest ik nu doen? De bel bleef rinkelen.. denk dat hij een beetje ongeduldig begon te worden.. Amin kwam naar me toe lopen met een bord eten in zijn hand en zei: a mens hoor je niet dat er iemand staat te bellen als een gek.. laat maar ik ga zelf wel opendoen!
Aan de ene kant wel lullig maar aan de andere kant, nu had ik de kans om naar boven te lopen, ik rende de trap op en zei: komeraan!!
Amin maakte de deur open, het was.Sanae..
Sanae: he schat, ben je thuis!! En ik maar bellen de hele tijd ik dacht die is m gepeerd.. 
Amin: ja ik vroeg lina of ze even de deur wilde openen maar ze stond vastgenageld aan de grond, kweenie wat dr bezielde.. maar goed, ben blij je te zien schoonheid.. 
Amin gaf haar een klein kusje op dr wang.. 
Sanae: oe lief, waar is Lina nu dan? 
Amin: ik zag haar de trap op rennen die gek.. 
Sanae: oke dan ga ik haar even laten schrikken hihi.. ik blijf trouwens slapen wist je dat al? 
Amin keek haar geniepig aan en zei: ja ja ik hoorde het.. 
Hij wilde haar net vastpakken maar ze keek hem aan en zei: strakkies, ik ga even lina laten schrikken.. ssst..!
Lina was ondertussen even een gepast truitje aan het zoeken in haar kast.. haar broek kon ze wel aanhouden.. maar ze kon haar witte shirtje niet vinden.. ze hoorde geluiden op de trap.. ze kreeg het spaans benauwd.. het was toch niet Isam.. nee dat zou hij toch niet durven.. allerlei gedachtes gingen door haar heen.. ze bleef naar de deur kijken en toen vloog het met een zwaai open.. het was. Sanae!
Sanae: Heeeeeeeeey schatje.. wat was er nou.. hoorde van je broer dat je de deur niet voor me wilde openen!!
Lina: Pfff trutje je liet me schrikken! Ik dacht dat het Isam was, en ik had dit topje aan.. dus ik dacht ff wat anders aantrekken wilde niet dat hij me zo zag hoor.. 
Sanae: uhm.. stop.. Isam? Waarom zou hij hierheen komen dan??
Lina: nou net toen ik Amin vertelde dat jij onderweg was, toen kreeg ik daarna te horen dat hij ook onderweg was.. ik was even ook vergeten dat jij ook onderweg was toen ik die bel hoorde gaan, dacht echt dat hij daar stond.. hehe.. 
Sanae: Okey nou heb je al gevonden wat je ging aantrekken.. 
Lina: ja wel deze broek, maar kan me witte shirtje niet vinden.. 
Sanae: wacht laat mij even zoeken wil je, jij kan nu even niet helder nadenken.. ze stak haar tong uit.. hihi.. 
Na een paar blikken zag ze m liggen.. ze keerde zich naar lina: ik zei het toch.. hij lag voor je neus, maar jij kan het natuurlijk niet zien omdat je alleen aan 1 ding denkt 
Lina: gekkie, jallah zied, ik ga m ff aantrekken, ga jij vast naar je mannetje toe want die is als een gek aan het gillen beneden.. 
Sanae: hehe is goed.. tot zo.. ik leg wel vast mijn spullen hier.. 
Lina trok snel het witte shirtje aan, keek nog ff of alles een beetje goed zat en liep toen ook naar beneden..
Amin was aan het eten, Sanae zat naast hem en ze waren een beetje aan het kletsen
Lina: klop klop, ben ik weer..
Amin: zo he, je zit niet vastgenageld aan de grond, je moest je zelf net zien man, was echt vet lachen als ik je had gefilmd.. alsof je bang was om de deur open te maken, bang dat er een monster achter die deur zat hahah.. 
Sanae gaf Amin een klein klapje op zijn achterhoofd, haha waussie. Laat je zusje met rust zied.. 
Lina: grappig Amin, realiseer jij je niet dat ik een hemdje aan had.. je vrienden hoeven mij echt niet zo te zien hoor.. 
Amin: ewa safe, alsof mijn vrienden op jou letten.. pff.. maar goed, anders had je dat toch ook ff kunnen zeggen in plaats van roerloos naar de deur kijken..
Sanae: Safe ander onderwerp gekkies, wat gaan jullie straks doen dan Amin?
Amin: Isam en ik waren van plan even naar wat vrienden te gaan.. we blijven niet lang weg hoor.. wat zijn jullie van plan dan?
Sanae: nou we hadden geen plannen.. denk dat we maar lekker voor de buis gaan hangen met wat te eten en dvdtjes! Toch lina?
Lina: ja, maar dan moet je Amin lief aankijken of hij wat filmpjes voor ons gaat halen, heb geen zin om me te gaan omkleden enzo.. 
Sanae keek Amin onmiddellijk kei lief aan.. uhm schat.. kan je wat dvdtjes voor ons halen?
Amin: ja maar schat.. als Isam zo komt dan gaan we meteen weer weg.. anders zijn we weer later thuis enzo.. 
Sanae deed alsof ze het erg vond dat hij zo had geantwoord.. Amin keek een beetje vaag naar Sanae, hij wilde niet dat ze boos op hem werd ofzo.. niet wetend dat Sanae gewoon kei goed kan acteren.. hihi.. 
Amin: nou weet je wat, ik bel even waar Isam is, als hij ergens in de buurt van een videotheek is dan vraag ik hem wat dvdtjes mee te nemen waga? 
Sanaes gezicht klaarde op.. is goed dank je schat! 
Amin belde Isam op.. 
Isam: Hey
Amin: he bro, waar ben je?
Isam: ik zit in de auto onderweg naar jou toe.. 
Amin: ben je niet in de buurt van een videotheek?
Isam: uhm nou tis niet echt ver van mij nee.. waarom?
Amin: Nou Sanae en Lina blijven hier vanavond samen thuis, en wilde wat dvdtjes, als jij wat zou willen meenemen..? Sanae is me dan voor eeuwig dankbaar.. gna gna
(ondertussen gaf Sanae, Amin een kusje)
Isam: Lina en Sanae? Nou is goed, ik neem wel gewoon 2 mee, 1 horror, 1 romantische-meiden-shit, hehe.. 
(hij noemde Linas naam eerst.. in een reflex )
Amin: is goed thnx, zie je zo bro.. 
Isam: totzo.. beslama..

Amin hing op en zei, ben ik geen ideale vriend?! 
Sanae keek hem aan: ja ja ja, voor nu dan.. haha.. lief van je!! En ze waren aan het knuffelen.. 
Lina wilde hier even niet bij zijn..ze nam zijn spullen mee waarin hij had gegeten en liep naar de keuken.. ze hadden het niet eens door.. ik was even in de keuken bezig.. normaal gesproken zou ik Amins afwas echt niet doen.. maar goed wilde daar even weg he.. na dat ik klaar was had ik de waterkoker aangezet.. en net op dat moment hoorde ik de bel gaan.. 1 keer, rustig.. niet zoals Sanae dat had gedaan.. ik liep naar de deur toe.. Amin en Sanae hadden het denk ik niet eens gehoord.. ik zag het silhouet van een man
Isam.. ik herkende de manier waarop hij stond.. ik opende de deur en keek hem aan, ik zag dat hij straalde.. hij fluisterde: hai schoonheid.. ik werd een beetje rood van hem.. wilde niet dat ik als een tomaat de woonkamer ik kwam dus ik zei stilletjes dat hij moest ophouden we moesten er wel even om lachen.. hij stapte de gang in en keek me aan..
Hij fluisterde weer: mag ik snel n klein kusje.. ze zitten toch in de woonkamer? 
Lina fluisterde terug: ben je gek ofzo wat als me broer net hierheen komt lopen a gek, echt niet.. 
Hij keek om zich heen.. keek mij vervolgens peinzend aan en stapte iets dichtbijer.. snel gaf hij me een kusje op me wang.. ik stond daar roerloos.. net toen hij langs me liep hoorde ik Amins stem: Heey bro..!
*

----------


## *MissyN*

thnx voor je vervolgjuh....
ben net zo blij..  :hihi:  
het vervolgjuh was weer helemaal top..echt mooi.. :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
maar ga gauw verder  :hihi:   :hihi:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

thnx voor je vervolg

----------


## Geake

Wayoow mooi verhaal ga door is verslavend  :love:   :love:  


koes Chaima  :blozen:   :blozen:

----------


## fadouaatje

wanneer ga je verder met je verhaal, die overigens prachtig is wink thumbs up

----------


## Geake

:traan1:  Waar blijven die vervolgen nou..  :traan1:  




 :knipoog:   :knipoog:  kus Chaima

----------


## arhaz

mooi verhaal, heb het in 1 ruk uitgelezen en verlang nu al gelijk naar meer!!!

----------


## xxmiriamxx

up  :nijn:

----------


## arhaz

UP!!

----------


## Dileyla

He liefjes, heb het kei druk maar ben jullie zeker niet vergeten, ik zet er snel een lang vervolgje op! Kussieee

----------


## xxmiriamxx

oke
doe rustig aan

----------


## arhaz

STILL NOTHING??  :brozac:  


Ik wil een vervolg!!  :haha:

----------


## Dileyla

Upp!! Tot snell... hopelijk als k het wat minder druk heb... de zomervakantie!! dus ben ff extra aan het werken.. :/ kusss

----------


## *MissyN*

he meisjuh...

hoe gaat het met je...
met mij iets minder heb al in tijden geen vervolgjuh gelezen van je onwijs verhaal..hhahah
maar doe maar rustig aan..kan nog wel ff volhouden..:P

----------


## miss123

HeY 

Meid Je Verhaal Is Heel Goed 
Doe Vrdr PLeaSe 

doeii

xxxkusjexxxkusje


KarimA  :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :maffia:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

tot snel dan insha allah

----------


## fatima0611

Je verhaal is echt AF!!  :wow:   :wohaa: 

Snel verder schrijven!!  :knipoog:   :hihi:  


Dikke kusjes  :handbang:  
Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## sweet_girl*5

ooooh meid,,

zo prachtig u verhaal!! schrijf snel verder! 

xxx

----------


## fatima0611

Ik ben nog steeds aan het wachten op een vervolgje van u...  :vlammen: 


Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

yallah zied 
verder gaan  :Wink:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

ewa vakantie is voorbij
genoeg tijd gehad om te schrijven
en nog steeds nix

haha ga snel verder

----------


## Dileyla

Sorryyy... 
heb 2 baantjes..  :frons:  ouders op vakantie dus moest voor veel dingetjes draaien!! nu zijn ze backjes! en kan ik weer wat tijd hier besteden.. zet m er gauw op inshallah.. 
Kusjes en bedankt voor jullie geduld lieve ladies!! ..

----------


## sweet_girl*5

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *Sorryyy... 
> heb 2 baantjes..  ouders op vakantie dus moest voor veel dingetjes draaien!! nu zijn ze backjes! en kan ik weer wat tijd hier besteden.. zet m er gauw op inshallah.. 
> Kusjes en bedankt voor jullie geduld lieve ladies!! .. *


Ach dat is nixs hoor.. je bent trg.. dat is het voornaamste!
schrijf snel weer een vervolgjj! xx

----------


## xxmiriamxx

okey
tot snel dan Insha Allah

----------


## d_nja

heb je verhaal in n keer uitgelezen, heel goed verhaal.
hoop dat je snel weer verder gaat....

kus

----------


## Dileyla

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *He lieverds.. heb tijd gehad om er nog een te maken.. lees ze lieffies.. kussie..  
> 
> 
> **********************************
> 
>  Ik schrok van die opmerking.. Amin liep ondertussen naar de keuken en liet mij verward achter.. hmm.. wat moet ik aantrekken? Hij kan me niet zo zien!! Ik wilde net richting de trap lopen toen de bel ging.. ik hoorde Amin vanuit de keuken gillen of ik AUB wilde open doen.. wat moest ik nu doen? De bel bleef rinkelen.. denk dat hij een beetje ongeduldig begon te worden.. Amin kwam naar me toe lopen met een bord eten in zijn hand en zei: a mens hoor je niet dat er iemand staat te bellen als een gek.. laat maar ik ga zelf wel opendoen!
> Aan de ene kant wel lullig maar aan de andere kant, nu had ik de kans om naar boven te lopen, ik rende de trap op en zei: komeraan!!
> Amin maakte de deur open, het was.Sanae..
> ...


Hier komt 't dan lieve dames! Beloof wat regelmatiger een vervolgje erop te zetten.. dikke kus!!

*******************************


*
Ik durfde me niet om te draaien, was zo bang dat me gezicht boekdelen sprak..bovendien was ik als de dood dat Amin het gezien had..

Amin riep me na: ga je die deur nog dicht doen of blijf je weer vastgenageld aan de grond.. 
Amin wende zich tot Isam: Echt he mijn zusje mankeert wat vandaag.. 
Ik hoorde dat het geluid steeds minder werd.. ze liepen dus de woonkamer in.. 
Ik kon me eindelijk omdraaien.. pff.. als hij me gezicht nu zou zien.. !!

Ik liep rechtstreeks naar de keuken even tot adem komen.. 
Sanae vloog de keuken in en zei (naar mijn mening iets te hard): So he! Die ziet er wel leuk uit vandaag hoor.. en leuke films heeft hij uitgekozen.. 
Lina: ssst a mens straks hoort hij je.. 
Sanae zag dat ze een beetje aan t denken was.. wat is er?
Lina: Ik schrok me dood joh.. Isam gaf me net een kusje en liep langs me nog geen fractie van een seconde daarna stond Amin in de gang en riep hem.. ik dacht echt dat hij ons had gezien ofzo 
Sanae: haha nee hij heeft niks gezien, net voor hij de woonkamer uit wilde lopen trok ik hem naar me toe en hield m vast en kusjes gegeven aangezien ik wel door had dat er wel wat gaande was.. dus je moet me bedanken..
Lina: trutje..!
Sanae: zo zo bedank je me zo? Is goed met jou.. L
Lina: haha nee ben blij dat je dat hebt gedaan.. love you!

Ze waren wat aan t praten en liepen samen naar de woonkamer toe.. 
De heren waren druk aan het praten over iets.. Toen we binnen kwamen lopen keken ze ons aan.. 
ehh ladies wij gaan er vandoortjes.. maak het gezellig en we komen niet al te laat thuis beloofd.. 

Amin liep naar Sanae toe en gaf dr een kusje op dr voorhoofd..
Ik wenste dat Isam dat ook bij mij kon doen maar tevergeefs.. hij keek me aan en knipoogde naar me.. dat deed me ook goed.. Sanae zag dat we naar elkaar aan het kijken waren dus toen trok ze Amin naar zich toe.. trouwens schat, ga je even mee vast naar de auto moest je nog wat vertellen 
Ze draaide onopvallend naar Lina en keek geniepig aan..
Amin keek Isam even aan.. uhm.. heel even ja?
Isam: geen probleem joh..

Lina voelde dat haar hart een sprongetje maakte.. 
Amin wende zich weer tot Lina.. misschien wil Isam wat drinken Lina? En ga niet weer vastgenageld staan aan de grond dat laatste zei hij een beetje binnensmonds.. 

Lina keek hem quasi gerriteerd aan: ja ja ga nou maar
Ze liep even mee naar de deur om er zeker van te zijn dat hij niet onverwachts naar binnen zou komen..

Ze liep terug naar de woonkamer en voor ze wat wilde zeggen sloot Isam haar in zijn armen.. zo stonden ze even liefdevol en stil tegen elkaar aan.. voelde zo goed aan mmmmmm


..Ondertussen bij Amin & Sanae..

Amin: hmm.. wat wilde je me vertellen hbiba?
Sanae keek hem aan.. moet ik pers iets vertellen? Wilde gewoon even alleen met je zijn voordat je weg gaat heb je gewoon gemist..
Amin: ahh wat lief.. maar ik dacht echt dat er wat was je keek me zo aan joh.. dacht nu komt t hoor.. 
Sanae: haha nee hoor.. maar als je wilt kan k ook weg gaan.. wat jij wilt?
Amin: Nou zeg.. nee nee ik vind het wel top zo.. ze snappen het daar wel.. Als Lina me maar niet voorschut zet bij Isam.. ze doet gek man vandaag..maar goed mijn meisje daar ga ik me even op richten
Sanae keek hem aan.. hmm dat werd tijd
Hij schoof dichter tegen haar aan

Terug bij Isam & Lina

Lina ging weer rechtop staan.. trouwens wil je dat NOOIT meer doen??
Isam keek haar ondeugend aan..: Wat niet?
Je weet dondersgoed waar ik het over heb gekkerd, ik schrok me net dood.. was echt bang dat hij t had gezien..
Nee joh, als ik een vermoeden had dat hij zou komen dan had ik je niet een kusje gegeven en bovendien al heeft hij het wel gezien dan zeg ik gewoon dat ik je groette.. is niet erg toch..
NU moest Lina lachen..hahahahah sinds wanneer mag jij zomaar de zusjes van je vrienden groeten met kusjes op de wang?.. jij bent echt grappig
Isam keek haar aan.. oke oke misschien heb je wel gelijk.. beloof het geen risico-acties meer

Ze hadden nog eventjes wat tijd met elkaar tot dat ze de deurbel hoorde..

Het was Sanae.. die al luidkeels riep: lief van mij he dat ik dat voor jullie heb gedaan?!
Ze moesten lachen..
jep heel lief.. wat heb je hem verteld dan?
S: niks haha heb gewoon n lief verhaaltje opgehangen
Isam keek de dames aan.. haha ik leer steeds meer over vrouwen.. 

Hij kneep nog even in Linas hand en liep toen naar Amin.. Doei damesssss riep hij ze nog na..
Lina gaf Sanae n knuffel..je bent n schat!
En nu begonnen de avonden van zowel de dames als de heren.*

----------


## sweet_girl*5

Mooii vervolgje!! ik kan al niet wachte op het volgende..

xx

----------


## xxmiriamxx

thnx voor je vervolg meid

----------


## samekke

prachtig vervolg , nu nog een vervolgje please?????

greetz,

x

----------


## xxmiriamxx

ewa wanneer ga je weer verder???????????

----------


## xxmiriamxx

???????????????????????????????????

----------


## xxmiriamxx

ewa????

----------


## Rebeccastyle

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Verder  :wohaa:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Mabrouk Ramadan allemaal

----------


## Tamtam185

Hai iedereen

Ied mubarak allemaal.
Ga snel verder met je verhaal het is echt prachtig, ik hoop dat we snel een vervolgje krijgen.




Liefs Fatima.  :love2:

----------


## Dileyla

Lieverds, Sorry...Zit met iets in mijn priv omstandigheden maar ik zal spoedig tijd maken inshaAllah.. Mabrouk Ramadan voor al mn zusters en broeders.. :Smilie:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

tot gauw dan Insha Allah

----------


## *MissyN*

hej sgat...

ik hoop dat die personelijke probleempjuhs..goedgaan...want eerlijk gezegt duurt nu wel een beetjuh lang..
en ik maak me zorguh om u..
doe je rustig aan..  :blozen:  

*Mabrouk Ramadan allemaal*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

up....  :blowen:   :alien:   :baard:   :pimp:   :mrt2:   :cola:   :boogie:   :handbang:   :staart:   :roken:   :maffia:   :jumping:   :knife_head:   :afro:   :maroc:   :rotpc:   :gsm:   :rambo:   :ninja:   :chinees:   :bandiet:

----------


## fatima0611

Mooi vervolg! Verder schrijven, h!



 :ole:   :wohaa:

----------


## Dileyla

*He lieve dames, het gaat weer goed alhamdoulilah, had even een moeilijke periode in de familie.. maar alhamdoulilah, vervolgje komt er snel weer, ik ben jullie zeker niet vergeten!! kusjes tot snel inshaAllah*

----------


## sweet_girl*5

:party:   :party:  

U're Back!

----------


## *MissyN*

:love:  ...Super...  :love:  
Ik ben blij dat hetwer goed gaat met je gaat..
nou ga snel verder..
ik hield het haast niet meer uit..

 :boogie:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

oke 

tot snel dan meid

----------


## Dileyla

He lieverds, heel erg bedankt voor jullie geduld, enjoyy~!!! Kusje.. 

* En nu begonnen de avonden van zowel de dames als de heren.

************************

Sanae: Hmm.. welke gaan we kijken, een griezel film? Of een romantische film..? waar heb jij zin in?
Lina: uhm.. ben nu wel in de bui voor een romantische film eigenlijk..
Sanae: haha.. hoe zou dat toch komen!! Lina & Isam sitting in a tree
Lina: gekkerd doe eens niet zo kinderachtig joh.. je ziet ze vliegen..
Sanae: Jep, ga dat de kat wijsmaken.. mohim, wat gaan we nou kijken? 
Lina: Nou wacht ik ga eerst even wat lekkers pakken, en als ik dan terugkom dan gaan we kiezen goed?
Sanae: Oke.. moet ik even helpen anders..

De dames bereiden zich voor op een gezellige meidenavond.. terwijl de heren elders hun avondje starten..

Amin: he weet je Isam, soms vraag ik me af he.. hoe het kan dat jij zo lang vrijgezel blijft.. 
Isam: Ach man, een meisje in je leven is niet alles hoor.. (ondertussen voelde hij dat hij het een beetje warm kreeg, hij had het gevoel alsof hij zijn beste vriend voorloog.. wat in principe ook wel het geval was, alleen kon hij echt niks hierover zeggen)
Amin: Ik zeg je wel, ik ben een jongen, maar ik weet zeker dat als een meisje jou als vriend krijgt dat je haar zeker wel goed behandeld.. misschien heeft Sanae wel een leuke vriendin voor je man, zal ik het voor je vragen?
Isam: Haha, nee man hou toch op, ik vind mijn eigen meisje wel.. (wederom kwam dat gevoel omhoog)
Gelukkig werden de heren verstoort door het gebrul van wat vrienden, ze waren aanwezig bij de plek waar ze hadden afgesproken.. ze parkeerde hun auto en liepen richting de auto waar Karim en Wael bij stonden..


Karim: ewa bro, waarom duurde het zo lang man.. 
Amin: ja sorry gozer, moest de ladies thuis even tevreden stellen voordat we weg konden.. 
Karim: wie heb je thuis gelaten dan?
Amin: Lina en Sanae,
Wael keek hem aan zei: Lina is je zusje toch.. maar wie is die Sanae Shi lekkere meid nigh?
Isam en Karim wisten dat dit in de verkeerde keelgat van Amin schoot..

Amin snoof: Luister vriend, noem haar nooit meer: Lekkere meid Capice? Sanae is mijn vrouwtje.. 

Wael: Wow bro, dat wist ik niet, niet meteen koelbloedig kijken..
Isam kwam er tussen.. zied heren we gaan naar binnen

Ze liepen een cafeetje binnen.. 99% van de bezoekers waren van Arabische afkomst.. (Lees: Marokkaans ) 
Ze zagen wat gasten zitten waar ze een paar weken terug ruzie mee hadden gehad.. Amin die het meteen doorhad seinde naar Karim en hij had niet veel nodig om de hint te begrijpen..
Ze zochten een plekje waardoor ze met hun rug tegen het groepje aan zaten.. 
Amin had niet zo veel zin om een hele drama van hun avond te maken, ze hadden daar nu even geen behoefte aan.. 
Die andere gasten daarentegen hadden er blijkbaar wel zin in.. een van hen begon luidkeels te praten over: mensen waar hij een hekel aan heeft
De hint was nogal duidelijk maar ze vonden het de moeite niet waard om op te reageren, alleen Karim die wel lichtgeraakt is altijd wilde er wat van gaan zeggen maar die werd snel tegen gehouden door Isam..
Amin stond op.en liep naar de bar..bestelde wat te drinken voor de heren en bleef even wachten, net op dat moment stond een van die gasten ook op.. en ook hij liep naar de bar..(zijn naam was Younes, de luidruchtige van het groepje)..
Isam, Karim en Wael gingen meteen alert zitten om de boel in te gaten te houden.. 
Younes stond daar maar een beetje bij de bar, hij bestelde niks om zich heen aan het kijken af en toe richting Amin kijken, wellicht probeerde hij iets uit te lokken.. 

Amin wist wel beter en keek weg, pakte zijn tel.
Younes ondertussen dacht dat hij een vriend(en) wilde bellen om te komen en ging iets dichter bij staan om het gesprek te kunnen volgen
De tel ging over.

Tuuuuuutttttttt Tuuuttt.
Sanae: Heee lieverd!!! Mis je me zo snell!!
Amin: hehe Haai.. heb je het een beetje naar je zin daar met mijn zusje nigh? En ja je weet t toch, waarom vragen..
Sanae: haha ik wil het eigenlijk horen maar goed ik snap ze3ma vrienden om je heen je kan niet sentimenteel doen h! Maar ja zeker, we gaan zo aan onze eerste filmpje beginnen,..
Amin: ah mooi, ja we vermaken ons wel maak je geen zorgen maar he, belde even snel ga weer hangen, zie je later kej
Sanae: is goed dag schat have fun!
Amin: Jij ook dag schoonheid

(Younes schoof beschamend een stukje terug, en van daaruit liep hij helemaal weer terug naar zijn vrienden, lachend, alsof hij wat te vertellen had, terwijl hij daadwerkelijk alleen zijn stomme actie probeerde te verhullen)

Amin zag alles gebeuren vanuit zijn ooghoeken, die younes was wat van plan anders was hij niet nieuwsgierig over wie ik ging bellen.. Amin dacht na.. je weet nooit wat er kan gebeuren natuurlijk.. zij waren met 8 man, en hij met 4 man.. misschien was het toch wel slim om wat vrienden te bellen.. hij kon nu zeker niet te opvallend doen dus stuurde een smsje naar wat jongens die hij kent om te kijken of ze beschikbaar zijn als er wat gebeurd.. 
Hij had dat even geregeld, mocht er wat gebeuren dan hoefde hij alleen te piepen en ze waren er binnen no time, maar daar ging hij natuurlijk niet vanuit, hij wilde er gewoon een rustige avond van maken, lang niet meer met vrienden RUSTIG ergens gaan drinken en chillen..
Hij nam de drankjes aan die al klaar stonde, betaalde en liep terug naar hun tafel..

Karim: ewa waarom duurde het zo lang moesten ze nog cola MAKEN?!
Wael die alles grappig vind lag helemaal dubbel.. Amin en Isam zaten hem stom aan te kijken.. funny riep Amin hem na..
Amin: nee heb even wat geregeld die gast deed echt f*kking opvallend zagen jullie dat niet dan? 
Isam: tuurlijk wel man, we hebben alles in de gaten gehouden, hij schoof ook dichter bij je toen je je telefoon uit je zak haalde wie heb je gebeld? 
Amin: ik belde Sanae even die kneus dacht dat ik shi gasten ging bellen..
Wael: daarom liep hij weer snel weg toen hij iets hoorde wajoow wil niet weten hoe die kneus zich toen voelde, 3la fata7777 hahahahhaha wederom lag hij dubbel..
Karim: misschien is het wel slim om iemand stand-by te hebben heb je gezien met hoeveel ze zijn, en ik ken mezelf, ze f*kken me echt op, als ze zo doorgaan dan houd niemand me meer tegen desnoods ga ik alleen op ze af..
Amin: ewa safe man, ik heb hier vanavond echt geen zin in! Maar ik heb voor de zekerheid shi gasten laten weten dat ze moeten komen als er wat gebeurd..
Isam: he is het anders geen idee om hier weg te gaan, een andere tent te zoeken ofzo?
Wael: hahahah en hun het idee geven dat we wegrennen en bang zijn??? Nee man
Amin: eindelijk zeg je iets zinnigs Wael, nee we gaan niet weg waarom, als t ze niet bevalt dan gaan ze zelf maar weg die mietjes..

Na een tijdje zagen ze de gasten naar buiten lopen maar ze waren zeker niet weggegaan, ze stonden luidruchtig buiten te praten..

Ze zaten nog even te chillen toen ze gestoord werden door een aanhoudende geluid die van buiten kwam.. Iedereen zat elkaar een beetje onverschillend aan het aankijken..
Amin stond op en liep naar buiten het geluidje kwam hem bekend voor, al snel volgde de rest van de heren.. ze zagen hoe een meisje tegen zijn auto werd geduwd, dat verklaarde het aanhoudende geluid, het was zijn autoalarm!! 

Younes, die duwde het meisje nog een keer tegen zijn auto aan.. het was een Indonesisch meisje, ze was aan het huilen, ze was ook nogal schaars gekleed.. 

Amin: He laat haar met rust man wat leg je uit?
Younes keek hem dreigend aan: wat leg JIJ uit! als ik dit wil doen dan gaat jou dat helemaal niks aan..wie zegt dat het mijn vriendin niet is a kneus
Amin moest zich inhouden: weet je, het interesseert me ook geen fuck, maar blijf in elk geval met je tengels van mijn auto af, 1 schrammetje op mijn auto en je hebt een probleem, ga dr maar tegen een van je maten aanduwen!
Dit schoot younes in het verkeerde keelgat.. Zijn gezicht sprak boekdelen.. 
Amin gaf zijn tel aan Isam en die wist wat hij moest doen..
Younes liet het meisje los en wende zich tot Amin



*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

thnx meid

wel gauw weer verder gaan he

----------


## *MissyN*

:WOW:
 :player:  

TOP..
pls ga snel verder..
i Can't wait...
je vervolgjuh was SUPER

 :player:  
:WOW:

----------


## samekke

alweer een mooi, ga snel verder schat!!!

----------


## Dileyla

Komt tie dan.. dat was toch vrij rap he!? Kusjeee.. geniet ervan.. (ps: Ik vind het leuk als ik jullie reacties lees!! mwaaa777 )  


**********************************

**Ondertussen bij de dames:

Ze waren al begonnen met de romantische film.. hottel de bottel en snoepend waren ze aan het genieten.. onwetend over wat de heren nu aan het doen waren..

Lina: hmm heb nog wel zin in ijs.. we lijken net vreetzakken, we zijn meer aan het eten dan echt de film volgen hahahah.. 
Sanae: nou we kunnen de film toch wel volgen zo.. en trouwens, als je toch zondigt dan moet je goed zondigen, heb je ijs in de vrieskast? Heb namelijk nu ook wel zin daarin hoor..!! 
Lina: Jaaa had laatst een heerlijke smaak van B&J gekocht!! , zet de film even stop dan..
Sanae: ja ja done.. opschieten jij..
Lina liep naar de keuken en pakte een ijsbak van Ben & Jerrys : Chocolate Fudge Brownie.. heerlijk! Om je vingers bij op te likken dacht lina..
Ze had t laatst gekocht maar had er nog geen tijd voor gehad om er voor te gaan zitten en er van te genieten.. gelukkig wist Amin niet dat ze het had gekocht anders was het allangggg opgegeten.. als ze hem er dan op zou aanspreken dan zou hij vast reageren met: 
Ow, ik dacht dat pa of ma dat had gekocht gewoon voor ons..  met een onschuldige blik.. alsof onze ouders echt een bak Ben & Jerrys zouden kopen (uitzonderingen daargelaten).. 
Ze liep watertandend naar Sanae.. 
Lina: Deze ga je heerlijk vinden, het is een combinatie van chocolade-ijs met stukken chocoladecake.. zo he, dit word trainen deze week..
Sanae: waaa heerlijk ik ben dol op chocolade, maar dat wist je natuurlijk al hehehe  En trainen? Waarom dat dan, we doen morgen gewoon een balansdagje!

De dames lagen samen dubbel en namen hun eerste hap, zo rechtstreeks uit de bak, het verlangen was te groot om het nog in kommetjes te doen, alsof ze van plan waren er nog wat over te laten deze bak ging voor dat de film was afgelopen op.. hihi.. 

Sanae begon plots: vond het wel lief dat Amin even belde..
Lina reageerde nog even niet, ze was even druk bezig met de film, 
Sanae: hallooo earth to Lina.. 
Lina: ow sorry schat, zat er zo in..
Sanae: haha laat me raden je zag jou en Isam zoenen daar yek? 
Lina: echt niet, pff.. maar wat zei je nou?
Sanae: ik zei gewoon dat het wel lief was dat Amin net even belde, hij was niet eens zo lang van huis.. ben echt blij dat ik eindelijk iemand gevonden heb die duidelijk laat merken dat hij me echt wil..
Lina: kan ook niet anders, hij is mijn tweeling.. hij is net zo loyaal als mij tegenover jou..
Sanae: haha, misschien klopt het ook wel 
Lina: Geef me nou maar gelijk jij..
Sanae: hihi nou omdat je me deze heerlijke bak B&J ijs hebt voorgeschoteld, en me 2 kilo zwaarder hebt gemaakt vandaag, kan ik jou ook nu ook wel even gelijk geven, ben toch in een crazy bui nu.. :P
Lina: denk je dat ze het naar hun zin hebben met the guys hehe
Sanae: vast wel.. die vermaken zich altijd wel hoor, we hoeven ons nergens zorgen over te maken wat dat betreft, ze hebben altijd wel iets te doen.. al gaan ze lui ergens zitten chillen de hele tijd, voor hun is dat hemels.. 
Lina: ja think so..

De dames zaten weer helemaal in de film, nog steeds niet wetend wat er gebeurde bij de heren...




*Terug naar de heren..

Younes zag eruit alsof hij erg op zn teentjes was getrapt..
Maar aan de andere kant, hij had de hele avond gewacht op een kans als deze.. En hem kennende zou hij het met 2 handen grijpen.. 
Amin die nergens voor terug deinst als hij in zo een situatie zit werd al snel bij gestaan door zijn vrienden die iets dichter bij hem kwamen staan.. wat ook bij Younes gebeurde..

Isam had al er voor gezorgd dat wat vrienden op de hoogte waren.. 
Karim ging zich ermee bemoeien: wat ben jij nou weer dreigend aan het kijken man, omgekeerd zou je het ook niet op prijs stellen als wij iemand tegen jouw auto aan het aanduwen waren, dus ga ons niet flippen hier anders heb je echt een probleem..

Younes: Ow ja, en wat wil je gaan doen dan? Denk je nou echt dat jij met je vriendjes ons wat kunnen maken? Daar zijn jullie te laf voor..

Isam die in elke strijd vierkant achter zijn vriend staan en zelfs door het vuur zou gaan voor Amin (en omgekeerd natuurlijk ook) begon zich hier ook te irriteren door het aanzicht van Younes en zijn vrienden, ze stonden een beetje spottend aan het kijken, en wachten op HET moment om toe te slaan.. 
Het zijn ook niet echt bepaald gasten die 1 op 1 een ruzie zouden oplossen.. nee, ze prefereren liever dat ze met zn 3-en op iemand afgaan en hem niet los te laten tot hij smeekt om zijn leven.. 
Zo laf zijn ze wel.. als groep stellen ze (wat hun gedachtes betreft) heel veel voor, maar alleen zijn ze niks.. 

Amin: weet je he, ik vraag me af waar je nu heen wilt met je blikken, en ook die van je vrienden hoor.. wat ben je aan het uitlokken? 
Blijkbaar had je hier al de hele avond zin in, wie weet heb je met je zieke geest ook nog wel deze hele shit geplant, dat meisje is plots verdwenen, meteen na dat ik er wat van gezegd heb, als je haar zo graag wilde slaan, dan had je haar wel hier gehouden denk ik dan.. 
Younes: tsss.. je denkt dat je heel wat bent, dat pers met jou een gesprek wil aangaan..
Amin: nee je verdraaid enigszins mijn woorden, een gesprek? Ik doel niet op een gesprek, als je een gesprek wilde voeren dan kon je ook gewoon aanschuiven bij ons aan tafel, het is duidelijk dat jij je op een non-verbale manier wilt uiten..
Rafik(een van de 7 vrienden van Younes) keek het groepje neerbuigend aan en zei: Jullie denken echt dat jullie wat zijn he, ze3ma dure woorden gebruiken en al.. 
Isam: nou dat zegt weer iets over jou, je bent blijkbaar erg dom als je dit beschouwt als dure woorden.. 
Ze waren blijkbaar wel erg lichtgeraakt want ook hij was op zijn teentjes getrapt, Isam genoot hiervan.. Hij hoeft niet eens aan te raken om hem te irriteren..
Wael die wederom dubbel en dwars lag, die kreeg het te op zijn schotel.. 
Rafik maakte aanstalten: wat zit jij nou weer te lachen.. als je zo doorgaat verbouw ik die gezicht van je, valt er niks meer te lachen..
Wael die wel zijn mannetje kon staan als het op een vechtpartij aankwam, (hij was wel het type: erop los slaan, en geen rekening houden met de pijn die een ander heeft) die had er geen erg in dat Rafik op hem af wilde komen, hij had er nu eigenlijk ook wel zin in..
Net voordat Rafik dicht bij Wael kwam kwamen er 2 autos aanschuren.. 
Ze parkeerde snel en er kwamen 8 gasten uit 
Die uiteraard aan de zijde van Amin en zijn vrienden stonden.. 

*

----------


## pipomaroc

he meisie 

wallah heb echt het hele verhaal in een x door gelezen !! was er wel een hele n8 mee bezig ma de moeite waard dus ga gauw verder !!

en heel snelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllll

----------


## *MissyN*

damn..op het hoogtepunt..ZO GEMEEN..
haha maar j vervolgjuh was Super..
ga door..I CAN'T WAIT..
pls snel snel snel..

oke ik kan wel een dagje wachten..
WAT..wat zeg ik nou nee dat kan ik ECHT niet..
oke 12 uurtjuhs dan..
OWWWh...
Oke 6 uur..
 :potver:  
Oke 2
Nee Sorry meid..
60 min Dannn..  :Mad: 
Nope gaat ook niet door..
oke 15 min..
 :verdriet:  Mmh..dat zou maybe gaan..
(3 min verder)
damn..ik zit nu al te kijken..
oke IK geef je 5 min om een vervolgjuh..
anders.....
 :wow:  
 :verdriet:  STA IK NIET IN VOOR MEZELF..!!!!
 :laser:   :terrorist:   :laser:   :motorzaag:   :laser:   :terrorist:   :laser:   :motorzaag:   :laser:   :terrorist:   :laser:   :motorzaag:   :laser:   :terrorist:   :laser:   :motorzaag:   :laser:   :terrorist:   :laser:   :motorzaag:  





 :wijs:  






 :eyebrow:  oke ben ook weer niet zo erg..
maar je moet wel gauw een vervolgje plaatsen :P heheheh

----------


## xxmiriamxx

thnx voor je vervolg meid

----------


## Dileyla

He lieverds! Ben blij dat jullie ervan genoten hebben!! hihi.. pipomaroc, je bent denk ik de eerste mannelijke lezer! Top, MissyN ik moet het wel spannend houden he schat.. maarrr het vervolgje ben ik bijna mee klaar!! voor jou iets extra snel hihi..
graag gedaan lieve xxmiriamxx... Kussies..

----------


## Dileyla

*
(Enjoyyyyy...)



********************************


Ze zagen er absoluut niet uit als lieverdjes.. dat soort mensen kende Amin ook.. 
In case somethings happens ofcourse!! 
Younes en zijn vrienden keken een beetje verbaasd, ze hadden eigenlijk al een strategie in gedachte, ze zouden per 2 afgaan op elk van de gasten en hun laten smeken om te op te houden.. 
Dit kwam niet echt goed uit, want nu waren zij degene die in de minderheid waren..
Amin moest even smilen.. 
Younes praatte enigszins paniekerig maar probeerde machtig over te komen: valt er iets te lachen Amin??
Amin: Uhm nou nee let niet op mij, binnenpretje oe safe.. 
Younes die niet erg goed tegen sarcasme kon die moest zich echt inhouden nu: Dus je hebt er voor gekozen om je vriendjes te bellen.. was je zo bang voor ons? 
Amin: Niet echt nee, maar jullie kennende, voor zo ver dat kan natuurlijk, zieke geesten leer je niet echt snel en goed kennen (Wael lag weer dubbel) waren jullie wel wat van plan, en aangezien wij meer zijn van de: 1 op 1 dachten we, laten we eens wat matties bellen.. 
Samir(een van de gearriveerde vrienden van Amin en tevens een neef van hem): ewa, wat is hier aan de hand, proberen jullie een beetje THE GANGSTER uit te hangen?? Daar kan je maar snel mee ophouden, wij zijn niet echt voorstanders van praten.. als je een man bent, doe je nu wat je wilt doen..
Mo(een van de vrienden van Younes) die nogal zenuwachtig aan het ijsberen was die deed zijn petje af: weet je, eerlijk is eerlijk, Younes die wilt overal een ruzie van maken, ik heb hier geen zin in, ik ben voorwaardelijk vrij, 1 misstap en ik draai weer de bak in.. heb geen zin daarin gasten. Ik ben weg, Thalla!
Hij liep weg.. Younes riep hem nog achterna dat hij een matennaaier is maar dat deed hem niet van gedachte veranderen
Rafik had hier lang op gewacht en al was hij in de minderheid, wilde hij dit niet stop zetten, hij heeft zo zijn trots en wilde geen gezichtsverlies leiden, hij liep richting zijn auto en ondertussen waren ze nog wat aan het discusseren.. Younes die dacht dat hij ook wegging en riep hem wat na. Rafik stelde hem gerust door te knikken en dat hij zo terug is.. Dit voorspelde niks goeds dacht Isam..
Hij hield hem in de gaten, kijken wat hij uit de auto ging pakken, eigenlijk vond hij gewoon dat hier een einde aan moest komen. 
Hij zag wel aan Younes dat hij ook twijfelde om dit door te zetten maar hij was vast te trots om nu weg te lopen. Hij kon dat beter wel doen. Isam kon hem niet garanderen dat hij niet in het ziekenhuis word geslagen als hij hier blijft, die vrienden van Amin waren niet bepaald genadevol.. 
Isam schrok.. Hij zag dat hij iets van een wapen in zijn hand had, en sloot de auto af om weer terug te komen naar het groepje, als hij niet zou ingrijpen dan zou dit echt zwaar uit de hand lopen, net voordat Rafik zich omdraaide om terug te komen, waarschuwde Isam Amin dat hij waarschijnlijk een wapen had.. 
Dit sloeg werkelijk nergens op.. Een wapen erbij pakken, zo erg was deze ruzie nou ook weer niet, blijkbaar zijn er mensen die van alles een drama maken dacht hij..
Amin wist in eerste instantie ook niet echt wat hij moest doen, Samir die nu ook op de hoogte was die lachte, en zei: Pff.. dacht wel dat dit zou gebeuren,(hij had weleens verhalen gehoord van Younes & Rafik, die waren duidelijk de leiders van het groepje) hij liet ze weten dat ze zich geen zorgen hoefde te maken en dat ze ook in het bezit zijn van iets.. 
Younes werd geroepen door Rafik en ze zonderde zich af
Rafik: luister, we kunnen ze niet allemaal aan, die Samir en zijn matties zijn echt geen lieverdjes, die deinzen nergens voor terug.. dus ik heb wat uit de auto gepakt..
Younes: nee man, waarom wapens erbij halen, heb je die gasten gezien? Denk je dat ze ook geen wapens hebben nigh, zeker wel, ik zag die Samir zo zelfverzekerd kijken dat is volgens mij een neef van Amin, hij zou alles voor hem over hebben, denk je hij pakt zn wapen er niet bij, ik hoorde al verhalen van wat gasten die rijden in een zwarte BMW x5 serie met geblindeerde ramen, duidelijk dat zij dat zijn.. beter gaan we weg en houden we hiermee op, we pakken hem wel een keer als hij alleen is, dan gaat hij smeken.. 
Rafik: nee man, ik laat me niet vernederen door hun..
Younes: luister mattie, we kunnen dit nu niet doen, hij krijgt zijn verdiende loon zeker wel.
Ze spraken nog wat na en besloten de boel af te ronden en dat ze hem wel een andere keer te grazen nemen..
Isam en Amin die probeerde te ontcijferen waren ze over aan het praten waren, het gesprek was duidelijk best heftig, er was een meningsverschil en uiteindelijk een conclusie.. hmm ze liepen weer naar het groepje..
T was eerst nog wat stilletjes maar Samir kennende bleef die stilte niet lang: ewa gasten, zo bang geworden door de menigte dat je er een wapen bij pakt nigh?
Younes: pff hoe kom je daarop?
Samir: ik weet zeker dat als ik je mattie hier naast je ga fouilleren dat ik een wapen tegenkom.. maar no spang.. als hij een wapen wilt gebruiken dan doet hij maar wat hij niet laten kan maar je weet wat ze zeggen; wie de bal kaatst kan hem terug verwachten..
Isam en Amin vonden dit wel een beetje ver gaan, why the f*** worden er wapens bij betrokken.. 
Isam: he weet je, dit is echt kinderachtig, waarom zitten we hier te discusseren? 
Younes blijkbaar zit iets jou dwars anders had je t niet zo ver laten komen, zied vertel wat je probleem is zonder wapens..
Wael moest lachen: luister, luister.. hoor die sirenes
Ze hadden ook geen behoefte aan een paar uur op het politiebureau zitten dus iedereen wist niet hoe snel ze moesten weglopen naar hun auto..
Snel waren ze ingestapt en je hoorde Younes nog na roepen: wacht maar dit is nog lang niet afgelopen..
Nu kon hij natuurlijk stoer praten.. ze moesten toch weg.. 
De politie arriveerde net iets te laat.. het was de eigenaar van de caf die gebeld had, hij wist wel dat het uit de hand zou lopen als t nog wat langer zou duren.. 
Uiteraard was dit een anonieme melding anders zou hij het ook zwaar te verduren krijgen van iedereen.. een schietpartij voor zijn caf zorgt niet echt voor een goeie reputatie



	Ondertussen bij de ladies:

Sanae: zo dat was een mooie film!!! 
Lina: ja echt he, ging het in real live er maar zo aan toe.. zo heerlijk om te eindigen zonder zorgen, gelukkig en liefdevol..
Sanae: droomverhaaltje.. maar wie weet!! Nu hebben we dat nog wel toch, ik met Amin en jij met Isam..
Lina: ja maar tis toch wel anders hoor, we zitten nu natuurlijk in onze verliefde fase, maar na een aantal jaren moet het ook zo blijven.. en gewoon te trouwen, en een toekomst samen te hebben.. kindjes, samen oud worden..
Sanae: mmmm ja, dat is wat ik ook wil.. en je krijgt ook moeilijke periodes natuurlijk, waar we ons doorheen moeten slaan..
Lina barste in lachen uit: hehehehe moet je ons horen, helemaal aan het fantaseren.. we zien wel hoe het loopt, alles draait om het lot maar ik denk stiekem wel dat wij de ware hebben gevonden.. InshaAllah.. 
Sanae: InshaAllah..
Lina: hmmm maar wat wil je doen? Beginnen we aan onze horror of wachten we totdat de heren thuiskomen? Ze zouden niet lang wegblijven toch.. zal ik Isam even bellen anders?
Sanae: Hmm ja wil hem ook wel zien met Amin samen 
Lina: haha yek en ik moet dan maar doen alsof ik Isam niet ken, en in me eentje toekijken hoe jij met Amin aan het zitten bent.. snik snik
Sanae: neee zo bedoel ik het niet lieverd
Lina: haha ben je aan het pesten, vind het niet erg schat.. gun het je van harteeeeeee!! 
Wacht ik ga Isam even bellen..



Tuuuuttt Tuuuuttt

Isam zag wie er op zijn display stond, hij had haar opgeslagen onder een andere naam misschien dat Amin het anders een keer zou zien..
Hij wilde opnemen maar aan de andere kant het was nu nogal chaotisch en hij kan toch niet normaal een gesprek voeren nu.. hij besloot niet op te nemen en het later uit te leggen, smsen nu gaat ook een beetje moeilijk..

Lina: hmm hij neemt niet op.. 
Sanae: misschien kan hij niet opnemen omdat Amin naast hem zit ofzo.. Zal ik Amin anders bellen?
Lina: ja doe dat..
Sanae: okeetjes

Tuuuuttt.. Tuuuuttt

Amin keek naar zijn display, het was zijn meisje.. maar hij kon nu even niet opnemen.. hij zou het laten wel uitleggen.. hij drukte haar weg en stopte zijn tel weer in zijn zak

Sanae klapte verbaasd haar tel dicht: Hmmm hij heeft me weggedrukt???
Lina: huh wat is er nou weer zo belangrijk dat ze allebei niet kunnen opnemen..
De dames keken elkaar niets begrijpend aan..



*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

thnx meid  :duim:

----------


## pipomaroc

jooooooooooo !!

wanneer komt er een vervolg ??????

je bent echt goed trouwens !! complimenten meid !

----------


## Dileyla

Dankje lieverds..Insh'Allah gauw pipomaroc.. weet niet of ik er snel aan toe kom.. een dierbare van me ligt in het ziekenhuis, dus ik kan me niet echt focussen op een vervolg schrijven.. 
 :frons:

----------


## marOccia_xx

mOoiie vervolg meid ga door alsjeblieft!! :grote grijns:

----------


## *MissyN*

:knipoog:  TOPPIE  :knipoog:  

 :wohaa:

----------


## siham_lady

_prachtig verhaal

ga gauw verder

xxx nieuwe fan_   :Iluvu:

----------


## marOccia_xx

Ga gauw verder meid!!  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## *MissyN*

hej sgat


gaat alles goed met je..?
want er zijn alweer 11 dage verstreken zonder vervolgjuh..(BIJNA 2 WEKEN)
 :blozen:  je laat ons deze keer wel erguuuuuuuuh lang wachten..  :slik!:

----------


## marOccia_xx

Gauw verder lieverd!! :grote grijns: 
Ook nieuwe fan trouwens

----------


## Barbiee

He Hey,, ik ben je verhaal aan het lezen,, ik ben pas bij de 7e pagine,, k vind echt goed joh !!  :strik: 

Ook nieuwe fan :$ hihi

----------


## Dileyla

> _Geplaatst door *MissyN*_ 
> *hej sgat
> 
> 
> gaat alles goed met je..?
> want er zijn alweer 11 dage verstreken zonder vervolgjuh..(BIJNA 2 WEKEN)
>  je laat ons deze keer wel erguuuuuuuuh lang wachten.. *


*Hey meis, gaat weer elhamdoulilah met me.. me pa lag in het ziekenhuis.. dus ik kon me niet goed erop concentreren natuurlijk.. maar alles gaat elhamdoulilah goed nu!..

Voor mn nieuwe fans: dankje lieverds!

Ik zet er snel weer een lang vervolgje op beloofd!! 

Kusje...*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

tot snel dan meid

en ben blij dat het goed gaat met je pa

----------


## moemoe

NEWWW FANNN!!!! Heb net je verhaaltje in een keer doorgelezen.. echt een geweldig verhaal!!!!!!!! doe zo voort meid.. en ik zal w8e op je nieuw vervolgje

xxx boezzie moemoeke

----------


## Barbiee

Ik heb je Verhaal in een avond gelezen...de BOMB echt waar meid,, maar wanneer komt de vervolg  :frons:  

En beterschap,, (K) sterkte liefrd!!!

----------


## sam-sous

hey hier samous, 

Ik ben begonnen met het lezen van je verhaal met de gedachten van dat het weer zo'n standaar verhaal is. Ik moet je vertellen ik heb heel erg genoten en elke keer als ik weer dacht ik ga stoppen dan scrolled ik weer stiekem naar beneden. 
En ja er lezen ook mannen mee en ik igg kon niet ophouden met lezen. 
Kan eingenlijk niet wachten op het vervolg.

Ik heb speciaal een account aangemaakt om een reactie achter te laten omdat ik vindt dat je die zeker hebt verdient.
Dus bijdeze chapou....!!!

Samsous

----------


## xxmiriamxx

up  :nijn:

----------


## samekke

alweer een mooi vervolgje, kan haast niet wachten tot het volgende stukje

groetjes,

x

----------


## *MissyN*

hej sgat..

kan begrijpen dat je dan niet achter je pc gaat om een verhaal verder te typen..
Hoop dat nu wel alles goed gaat met je..
en dat het met je vader weer de betere kant opgaat..
Heel veel Sterkte en Beterschap aan je Vader..

Big Kiss en een lieve knuffel van mij  :Wink:

----------


## marOccia_xx

mOoie vervolg snel verder gaan h!! :grote grijns: 
En sterkte met je vader lieverd(K)

----------


## xxmiriamxx

uppie  :nijn:   :ole:   :duim:   :wow:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## Dileyla

*

Heeyy... Ben er weer.. elhamdoulilah gaat alles goed, bedankt allemaal voor jullie steun en begrip! Kusje voor iedereen die meeleest!

xxmiriamxx (K) al zo lang mijn lezeres! dankjee schat! 
marOccia_xx dankje lief, leuk dat je mijn nieuwe fan bent!! (K) 
Barbiee, hihi in 1 avond!! dat duurde vast lang! kusje voor mn nieuwe fan!
moemoe kusje, jij ook bedankt schattie!
Samekke, mwaah!
Siham_lady, nieuwe fan! knuffeltje
*MissyN*, shokraan! knuffeltje terug! 
Sam-sous! Kei leuk dat ik er weer een mannelijke fan bij heb! er lezen vast meer mannen mee zoals je zegt maar die reageren niet  hartstikke bedankt! 

Heerlijk al die kusjes 

Ps: waardeer jullie reacties enorm! 


********************************

De dames keken elkaar niets begrijpend aan..
Sanae begon: hmm denk je dat ze naar een of ander discotheek ofzo zijn, in het gezelschap van meiden dus kunnen ze niet opnemen? 
Lina: nee dat denk ik niet, ik denk dat ze misschien gewoon met wat gasten zijn en ze horen hun tel niet safe
Sanae: nee hoor, Amin heeft het wel gehoord hij heeft me weggedrukt namelijk.
Lina: Ach, we kunnen nu ons zelf wel gek maken met allerlei ideetjes maar laten we maar onze avondje gezellie maken, zij hebben het vast ook naar hun zin, en als ze thuis zijn.. dan krijgen ze een preek waga?
Sanae: hehe.. oke oke, heb je zin in pizza?
Lina: ajjoowww.. gekkie! Weet je hoeveel we al gegeten hebben nigh?
Sanae: Jaaa I know.. maar ik heb er echt zin in.. ze3ma jij niet? 
Lina: haha.. jawel.. :$ 
Sanae : Nou dan ! geef hier die GoudenGids!

De meiden focussen zich weer op een leuk avondje.. preken komt wel, als ze weer thuis zijn! 

De heren die stonden al een tijdje ergens op een pleintje te praten..
Samir en zijn vrienden stonden er ook even bij maar die werden gebeld en moesten snel weg. Samir had nog wel gezegd dat als er wat was dat ze ff snel moeten bellen en dat ze er weer zouden zijn.
Ze gingen ervan uit dat het niet meer nodig moest zijn, t begon onderhand al wat later te worden dus ze zouden ook naar huis gaan. Amin had beloofd eerder thuis te zijn h..

Karim: weet je he.. die ene lange, Rafik die komt me echt bekend voor.. weet alleen niet waar we hem eerder hebben gezien. Amin ik weet zeker dat we hem samen een keer hebben gezien.
Amin: ja nu je het zegt, hij had ook echt iets bekends.
Isam: je kan Samir vragen als je hem spreekt, hij kent wel elke gast hier hoor..
De heren waren nog een beetje aan het napraten toen Wael begon te lachen, hij had een smsje ontvangen van een meisje: heren check check deze chickie is wild van mij jongen: Wael ik mis je zo, kom je me ophalen? Gaan we wat leuks doen
wajoow ik ga loesoe, je weet heb dr al lang niet gezien ze is zeker wild wehehehehe, als er wat is dan hoor ik van jullie ja. Ow wacht ik ben hier met jou Karim, kan je me niet thuis droppen pak ik de auto van me broertje en ga ik daarheen?
Karim: uhm..
Amin: ja wij gaan ook naar huis, dus je kan hem wel even thuis droppen, we spreken elkaar morgen, thalla!
Ze gaven elkaar n handdruk en gingen op weg naar huis..

De dames hadden ondertussen een pizza achter de kiezen, en waren aan het zappen op tv, de enge film wilde ze met de heren zien..
Sanae en Lina waren druk bezig met verhaaltjes uitwisselen (lees: mild roddelen  )
Toen ze de deur open hoorde gaan.. het werd meteen stil en ze keken allebei naar de woonkamerdeur..
Amin: he lieverds, hoe was jullie avondje?
Sanae keek hem meteen dodelijk aan, *hij gaat eerst maar uitleggen waarom hij zn tel uit had staan
Amin: hehe, waarom die blik liefje? Siert je niet joh!
Sanae: zie je mij lachen?
Amin: nee daarom juist, smile a zine! 
Sanae: geef je me reden om te smilen dan? (ze vond het wel leuk om hem ff extra te pesten alhoewel ze ook wel een klein beetje boos was)
Amin: hmm.. dit gaat om je belletje toch?
Sanae: welk belletje? Was het bij jou over gegaan dan? Ik dacht dat ik na 1 keer voicemail kreeg omdat jij had uitgedrukt ofzo? Of was het toevallig gewoon in je zak gebeurd? Geen idee hoor, zeg het eens..  
Amin: he lieverd, sorry, ik kon ff mijn tel niet opnemen, t werd een beetje druk met die gasten enzo, en ik kon niet ff normaal smsen, ik wilde het gewoon uitleggen als ik thuis was, misschien stom maarja..
Sanae: hmm.. als je me dat maar niet nogmaals flikt.. (ze zag dat hij het echt meende!)

Isam en Lina stonden elkaar zwijgend aan te kijken, zij wilde precies dezelfde vraag stellen, maar dat kon natuurlijk niet, hij wilde precies hetzelfde antwoord geven, maar dat kon natuurlijk ook niet.. 

Sanae had het wel een door, ze keek Amin aan: ga je even met me mee naar boven? 5 minuutjes en dan gaan we die enge film kijken, we durfde hem niet te kijken hihihi
Amin: 5 minuten? Is te kort man, geef me een halfuur op zijn minst joh!
Sanae begreep het eerst niet.. van lachen kreeg ze een bedrukt gezichtsuitdrukking: Nou jaa!! Viezerik, haal dat uit je hoofd jij!
Amin: hehe dol met je babe kom mee en Lina zet vast die film klaar dan kunnen we meteen kijken en Isam brb sorry dat ik je weer opschep met mijn irritante zusje hehehe!

Lina wierp hem een quasi boze blik toe..
Amin kon er om lachen, Sanae trok hem mee: kom op anders bedenk ik me!!
Lina was haar vriendin dankbaar, echt een schat is het ook.. 
Amin had gelukkig niks door..
Ze hoorde hun al boven en de deur van Amins kamer ging dicht..
Nu had Isam pas een stap richting Lina gemaakt..
Isam: Amin en ik hebben blijkbaar hetzelfde gedaan, ik kon even echt niet opnemen, je broer stond ook naast me, en even smsen kon ook niet, sorry
Lina: het zit al goed Isam, Sanae dacht alleen al door dat jullie op een of ander feestje waren ofzo
Isam: nee joh schat, dat zou ik echt niet doen, en Amin al helemaal niet joh, hij is helemaal niet van de feestjes meer sinds hij Sanae kent, normaal gesproken met elk ander meisje zou hij het echt wel doen, maar hij is wat braver geworden hehe
Lina:mooi zo, anders heeft hij een probleem, hij moet echt niks flikken bij haar, Sanae is mijn beste vriendin
Isam:ik beloof je bij deze dat ik dat ook niet doe
Lina: is je geraaien ook
Isam: anders wat? Hehehehe hij probeerde een reactie uit te lokken.. 
Lina: oeeww Isam, als je me ooit wat flikt, dan zal het je de rest van je leven bij blijven wat ik bij je doe.. dusssss daag me niet uit meneertje hihihihi
Isam: jullie vrouwen zijn zo mysterieus soms, wajoow,ik zou nooit wat durven doen nu.. als je precies zou zeggen wat je zou doen dan zou ik me er nog mentaal op kunnen voorbereiden hehe, en nu? Het onbekende is enger
Lina: ga je daar blijven staan tot ze weer naar beneden komen of ga je me een knuffel geven aangezien ik straks moet toe kijken hoe me broer en mn vriendin naast elkaar zitten te smoezen
Isam liep naar haar toe en zei verder niks, hij hield haar vast, legde haar hoofd op zijn borstkas en genoot van de laatste minuten samen aangezien ze elk moment weer naar beneden konden komen.. 


*

----------


## fadouaatje

prachtig zoals altijd!!!

----------


## arhaz

TOP!!! ga zo door.

en graag snel whahaha

als je vaker zou plaatsen zou wel mooi zijn, maar ja ieder heeft ook nog een leven (althans de meesten van ons)

----------


## *MissyN*

hej sgat thnk voor je knuffel..
ik ben weer helemaal gelukkig..
maar dat komt meer door je vervolgjuh..hheh
Sorry..maar je vorvolgjuh zijn gewoon  :ole: 

Big Hugh Bck

----------


## marOccia_xx

heej lieverd leuk dat je terug bent!!  :grote grijns:  
leuk vervolg..(K)

----------


## arhaz

:schok:  
walou...... nog steeds niks!! 

al weer een week voorbij zonder vervolgje........  :cheefbek:

----------


## samekke

wat een leuk vervolgje, ik hoop dat je rap verder gaat!

groetjes
x

----------


## Dileyla

*


Hey lieverds, 
bedankt voor de lieve reacties.. vind het altijd erg leuk om lezen!
Geniet ervan en Kussies...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Isam liep naar haar toe en zei verder niks, hij hield haar vast, legde haar hoofd op zijn borstkas en genoot van de laatste minuten samen aangezien ze elk moment weer naar beneden konden komen.. 

**************************

Isam gaf Lina een klein kusje op haar lippen, en toen hoorde ze voetstappen op de trap.. ze gingen weer snel uit elkaar, zij op de ene bank, en hij op de bank iets verderop tegenover haar.. 
Ze kwamen smoezend naar beneden lopen en toen ze in de woonkamer stonden riep Amin: hiwa zied, druk play..
Dat was Lina helemaal vergeten, ze heeft elke seconde gebruikt om even te genieten van Isam..
Lina keek hem aan en wist niet zo goed wat ze moest zeggen..
Amin trok zijn wenkbrauwen op.. 
Isam moest haar hier uit redden: Ow sorry ik was het, je zusje zocht die dvd de hele tijd maar ik had niet door dat ik ernaast zat hehehe.. had niet gezien dat hij hier lag!
Amin begon te lachen: agyour, geef hier geef, 
Hij was erin getrapt, Lina voelde zich weer goed, ze dacht even dat hij zou doorvragen maar dat gebeurde niet..
Sanae keek ook opgelucht, maar haar kennende als ze zou merken dat geen van beide wat zou zeggen dan had ze wel een mooi verhaaltje verzonnen.. topmensje is dat ook..
Amin en Sanae zaten op de bank in het midden, en Lina aan de rechterbank, Isam op de linkerbank 
Het leek echt alsof er 10 kilometer afstand zat tussen Lina en Isam als ze af en toe keken naar Amin en Sanae die lekker naast elkaar zaten..

De film begon
Het was meteen al eng, ze wilde zo graag dat ze bij Isam kon zitten.. 
Het deed haar meer dat ze dacht dat het haar zou doen, waarom kan ze niet gewoon normaal met hem omgaan, ze keek naar de beeldscherm maar ze zat met zoveel vragen, hoe zou ze ooit kunnen vertellen dat Isam om haar hand kwam vragen, wil hij dat berhaupt wel? Schoot haar binnen.. Moet ik altijd geheimzinnig gaan doen, en dat terwijl hij zo veel in me buurt is de laatste tijd, vroeger kwam hij zelden bij hun thuis, eigenlijk nooit, ze kon het zich niet meer herinneren. Ze vond het wel fijn dat hij aanwezig was, maar het deed haar pijn dat ze zo afstandelijk moest doen, doen alsof ze hem niet zo goed kende, niet naast hem kon zitten zonder dat ze doordenken, bang dat iemand het door gaat hebben.. pff ze werd gek, ze kreeg een brok in haar keel..
Dit moest ze van zich afzetten, ze keek richting Isam,en ze merkte op dat hij haar ook aankeek, hij keek daarna naar Amin en Sanae (voordat ze wat zou doen waardoor Amin wat door zou hebben)..ze keken haar allemaal aan merkte ze daarna op.. Amin en Sanae ook..Amin drukte op pauze 
Lina schraapte haar keel en zei: Is er iets?
Amin keek haar aan: dat kunnen we beter aan jou vragen meid, jij zit helemaal te staren, reageert niet, terwijl we tegen je praten, waar zit je met je gedachte?
Lina keek geschrokken maar gelukkig zag je dat niet erg goed omdat het licht uitstond: Wat moet er zijn? Ik ben een film aan het kijken, en dan ben ik gewoon geconcentreerd aan het kijken
Amin: hmm normaal gesproken reageer je echt wel,hoe supergeconcentreerd je ook aan het kijken bent.. als er wat is moet je het gewoon zeggen..
Lina: (nu is je kans, gooi het er gewoon uit!! dat is wat ze dacht) maar dit is wat ze zei: er is niet, wat zeur je nou, doe die film nou maar gewoon aan begon net spannend te worden!
Amin: hij is de hele tijd al spannend??!
Lina: Amin zeur niet, zet nou aan ey!
Amin: pff, wat wil je drinken, hoop dat je nu wel gewoon luistert.
Lina: ik hoef niks.
Ze draaide zich weer om naar haar scherm en voelde de ogen van Isam op haar prikken..

Isam

Ik zag dat ze mijlenver was met haar gedachte, ze keek richting de tv maar ze was helemaal van de wereld, in haar eigen wereldje, waar ze altijd aan het piekeren is, maar mij er weinig over verteld, de laatste keer dat ik haar vroeg waar ze aan dacht keek ze me aan met een blik die zo verdrietig was en zei: ik ga je niet opzadelen met mijn saaie gedachtes schat en keek ze de andere kant op. Ik kon toen niks meer zeggen, ze begon meteen over wat anders te praten.Ik wilde zo graag naast haar gaan zitten, haar te knuffelen en zeggen dat ze zich niet zo gek moet maken en dat het allemaal goed uit zal pakken voor ons met Allahs hulp.. Amin begon tegen haar te praten, hij vroeg of ze wat wilde drinken, ze reageerde niet, Sanae begon toen ook te roepen: Lina lieverd wil je wat drinken? Ze reageerde nog steeds niet, Amin probeerde het nog een keer, nog steeds kwam er geen reactie, ik keek haar aan, wetend dat ze mijlenver was.. toen ging haar blik langzaam naar mij toe.. ik kon een glimp van haar ogen zien in de zwak belichte woonkamer, het zag er naar uit dat er elk moment een traan uit haar mooie oog kon rollen, zo over haar wang, naar haar lippen.. ik wende me gezicht naar Amin en Sanae, en toen keek ze ook die kant op, waarschijnlijk met de gedachte van: waarom wend je je blik van me af? Is er iets?
Ze had het door.. ze had door dat er wat was, de film was inmiddels stop gezet..
En toen begon het, ze moest zich gaan verantwoorden. Amin riep al: waar zit je met je gedachte, als er wat is moet je het gewoon zeggen
Ik zag dat ze aan het nadenken was, dat ze iets op haar tong had om te zeggen, maar er kwam wat anders uit. Het deed me zo een pijn haar zo te zien.. ik wou dat ik alle nare gedachtes kon weg nemen, en haar gedachte vullen met alleen maar mooie gedachtes..

De film werd weer aangezet, maar nu zaten ze allebei met hun gedachte elders..
Ze probeerde hun gedachtes nogmaals af te zetten en zich weer te concentreren op de film.. dat lukte eventjes totdat er een stuk was waar iedereen van leek te schrikken.. 
Zelfs de mannen hoe macho ze ook waren,(maar die lieten het natuurlijk niet helemaal merken, want dan lijden ze aan gezichtsverlies he  ) 
Sanae liet zich innig omhelzen door Amin en hij fluisterde: hou me maar vast schat, bij mij ben je veilig h(met een klein lachje) zij hadden niet door dat Lina en Isam het ook hadden gehoord..
Lina vond het niet meer leuk, ze gunde het haar vriendin en haar broer van harte, maar dat het omgekeerd niet gegund werd deed haar pijn, waarom kon zij niet gewoon bij Isam zitten, dezelfde vragen raasde door haar hoofd, ze kon het gewoon niet meer aan, ze wist dat als ze zou blijven zitten dat ze in huilen zou uitbarsten. Ze had het niet eens meer in de hand, ze stond abrupt op en stond met haar rug gekeerd naar Amin en Sanae, ze moest nu snel omdraaien en naar boven lopen.. ook nu voelde ze 6 ogen naar haar toe.. ze draaide zich om en zei met een brok in haar keel:
Ik ga slapen.. ben moe.. ik zie je wel verschijnen straks Sanae.. Amin, Isam, trusten..
Amin: hoezo ga je nu al slapen, je was net klaarwakker en geconcentreerd en nu wil je weggaan zonder het einde te zien? Saaierd, je kan morgen toch uitslapen..?!
Lina: (ze wist niet zo goed wat ze moest zeggen en besloot het maar gewoon af te haken) nee, ik ga slapen, fijne avond verder


*

----------


## moemoe

hoe doe je dat tog????  :Smilie:

----------


## Dileyla

> _Geplaatst door moemoe_ 
> *hoe doe je dat tog???? *


*Haha gekkie hoe doe ik wat? Kussie!! 









ps:Ik wil reactiesssssssssss :P*

----------


## *MissyN*

ik zie dat je online bent...
pls ga verder pls..
ik smeek het je op me blote knieeen...
toeeeeeee...

----------


## arhaz

hier een reactie: echt top, wil heel graag dat je snel verder gaat!!

----------


## arhaz

hier nog een reactie: je verhaal is echt Supr!

----------


## arhaz

en nog een reactie: IK WIL EEN VERVOLG!!!!

----------


## arhaz

HEB JE AL GENOEG AAN MIJN REACTIES OF.......

----------


## Barbiee

ooogh meid J doet het hartstikke goed,, J weet tog,, snel weer schrijven heah ik kan egt niet wachten  :handbang:  Hihi

----------


## Dileyla

*MissyN, sorry meis!! ik was niet online, althans, ik was niet aanweziggg.. :$ arhaz.. hihi,jaa dankje wel! Barbie, Thanks meissie.. het vervolgje komt inshallah snel!! kusss*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

thnx voor je laatste vervolgen  :Iluvu:  


en tot gauw dan Insha Allah

----------


## arhaz

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *MissyN, sorry meis!! ik was niet online, althans, ik was niet aanweziggg.. :$ arhaz.. hihi,jaa dankje wel! Barbie, Thanks meissie.. het vervolgje komt inshallah snel!! kusss*




graag gedaan als ik maar een vervolg krijg!!

----------


## *MissyN*

hej sgat...

je laat ons deze keer echt wel wachten  :frons:  :frons:  :frons: 
hopelijk heb je binnenkort snel weer tijd voor ons..Dikke kus nandja

----------


## xxmiriamxx

up  :melig:

----------


## *MissyN*

ej das GEMEEEN....
je doet het extra  :huil:  
das nie eerlijk..ga het tegen me mama zegguh
haha

oke hoevaak moet ik zegguh dat ik vervolgjuh wil..
IK DOE HET..  :blozen:  

 :grote grijns:

----------


## Dileyla

Hihi gekkerdjes! dankje voor de reacties, jullie vinden mn verhaaltje echt leuk h hihi vind da top om te zien.. dikke dikke dikke dikke kusssssssssssssssss vervolgje komt snelllllllllllllll heel snellllllll hihi.. MissyN , wat dacht je 365 keer? hihihii.. en niet tegen je mama zeggen, dan krijg ik billenkoek  :frons:

----------


## *MissyN*

oke daar gaat ie dan....
 :jumping:  

IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:

----------


## *MissyN*

dat waren er 65 volgens mij

IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:

----------


## *MissyN*

plus 50

IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:

----------


## *MissyN*

dat waren er 100

IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH..  :jumping:

----------


## *MissyN*

heb dus al 2 x 100
plus 1 x 50
pls 1 x 65 ==== 315

 :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH  :ole:  IK WIL EEN VERVOLGJUH

----------


## *MissyN*

:duivels:  en dat waren er 50 ..dus 365..

zie je alles wat je vraagt voer ik uit...heheeh
 :tong uitsteken:  

of wou je nu 365 een comment dat ik een vervolgjuh wou  :cheefbek:  damn

----------


## Dileyla

*MissyN, je bent echt een topper!! hihihi... 
Ik heb een lang vervolgje geschreven.. voor alle lieve fans, en nu ook een beetje extra voor jou aangezien je echt 365 erom hebt gevraagd hihi!! Kussssssssssssssss 

********************************

Isam wilde het liefst achter haar aan lopen, met haar gaan praten, haar geruststellen dat ze alles van zich af moest zetten en dat hun tijd ook nog wel komt.. 
Ze liep weg naar haar kamer,waar ze alleen op haar bed ging liggen, overal aan ging denken, en huilend in slaap zou vallen..
Maar hij kon niks doen.. alleen toekijken

Sanae keek naar Isam vanuit haar ooghoeken, ook zij wist wel wat er aan de hand was.. ze merkte ook op dat Isam nu zeker zichzelf moest inhouden om niet te gaan opstaan en achter haar aan te gaan.. ze wilde ook naar Lina toe maar het zou te opvallend zijn om nu op te staan.. Amin zou doorhebben dat er meer aan de hand was.. ze bleef nog even tot het einde zitten bedacht ze zich.. dan nam ze ff afscheid van Amin en zou ze haar bedje in gaan haar vriendin heeft haar nu veel harder nog dan haar vriendje.. 

Amin die had ook zo zijn twijfels, hij keek wel rustig door maar zat er toch wel een beetje mee merkte hij, waarom deed Lina zo vaag? Hij kwam niet op een antwoord.. besloot maar om het van zich af te zetten. Ze is gewoon vaag bedacht hij zich.. hij verdrong zijn gedachtes maar ergens in zijn koppie bleef Lina rondzweven 

Lina ging even snel de douche in, trok wat makkelijks aan en kroop in haar bed, trok de dekens helemaal over zich heen.. ze pinkte een traantje weg.. ze wist wel waar die traan vandaan kwam.. ze voelde zich niet top.. soms heb je dat, dat je in je bed ligt, dat je je niet goed voelt maar je weet niet waar dat gevoel vandaan komt, dan begin je plots te huilen maar waar komt dat vandaan? 
Je kan het nooit verklaren, was dat nu ook maar zo, want je wist dan altijd dat je je later wel goed zou voelen, maar nu wist je dat niet zeker..
Wie zegt dat dat gevoel weg zou gaan? 
Ze wenste zo dat Isam niet was gebleven, misschien een rare gedachte maar dan had ze zich vast niet zo gevoeld, nu was hij zo dichtbij.. maar toch zo ver weg.. 
Ze voelde haar telefoon trillen.. ze pakte hem op en keek, het was een smsje.. van wie nou weer dacht ze? Ze veegde haar traantjes af en klikte op haar tel.. het was: Isam.. huh, was hij niet meer beneden dan? Ze las hardop: 

Lieverd, ik weet dat je nu je bedje in gaat en aan alles gaat denken, en wellicht ook gaat huilen. Doe dat aub niet.. hou je sterk, het komt goed geloof me lieverd, we komen er samen wel, het is ook moeilijk voor mij om het zo te zien maar weet je lieverd, ik heb er vertrouwen in. Dus beloof me dat je je goed houd, ik kan het niet verdragen dat jij je zelf gek zit te maken daar, het liefst kom ik naar je toe...Jij en ik.. dat is blijvend LinaIk hou van je

Ahh.. ze barste in tranen uit, niet omdat ze zich nu nog slechter voelde, nee.. ze huilde omdat ze zo opgelucht was, dit had ze even nodig. 
Hij die even zei dat alles goed kwam, dat ze zich nergens zorgde over hoefde te maken.. ze was zo blij dat hij haar gesmst had, ze had niet gedacht dat hij dat zou doen aangezien hij met haar broer beneden was en die kon weleens nieuwsgierig doen en lezen wat er stond, maar dat was blijkbaar niet het geval als hij zo innig met Sanae zat.. 

Ze drukte beantwoorden: 

Isam.. ik had dit echt even nodig.. dank je.. ik snap dat jij het ook moeilijk vind.. ik kon het gewoon echt niet meer aan om daar beneden te blijven zitten.. sorry.. ik heb jou ook ongerust gemaakt.. ik zal me goed houden, beloofd ik hou ook van jou Isam..

Ze drukte verzenden aan daar ging haar berichtje.. de trap af en Isams tel in.. zo gek eigenlijk, ze zitten in n huis en niemand weet dat ze elkaar smsen, tja.. Sanae vast wel bedacht ze zich.. 



Isam
Ik moest haar een smsje sturen, ik moet niet te opvallend doen..ik wilde zo veel zeggen, toen ik bijna klaar was met mijn smsje hoorde ik Amin zeggen: ewa mattie, is je chickie ja lastig aan het vallen wella?
Damn, ik zag Sanae naar me kijken.. nee man is me zusje, ze wilde even wat weten
Amin: aight ok hij richtte zich gelukkig weer op de film.. 
Dit was wel het minste wat ik kon doen, haar een smsje sturen en haar enigszins geruststellen.. 
Het duurde toch wel 5 minuten voor ik een smsje terugkreeg.. normaal gesproken is dat niet lang, maar als wij aan het smsen zijn is het toch wel zo dat ik echt meteen een reactie krijg.. tja.. even openen
Hij las het smsje 3 keer door.. damn, wat hou ik van dit lief meisje ging er door zijn hoofd

De film was eindelijk afgelopen..
Sanae bedacht zich hoe ze onopvallend afscheid kon nemen van haar mannetje zonder dat hij argwaan kreeg, ze dacht dat Lina nog steeds helemaal aan het piekeren was in haar bed, dat was ook wel het geval, maar nu voelde ze zich beter, en zat ze zich niet helemaal te stressen.. 

Isam brak het ijs, na de film stond hij op en zei : ik moet er maar vandoor want het is al laat
Amin zat hem aan te kijken: nee man kijk hoelaat het is, blijf gewoon slapen man wat doe je moeilijk? Mijn ouders zijn er niet, kleren krijg je van mij, ik heb zelfs een nieuwe tandenborstel voor je hh
Isam wilde dit niet echt, elk andere vriend had hij het gedaan, bij hem normaal ook als Lina niet zijn zusje was geweest bedacht hij zich.. 
Hij keek een beetje gepikeerd.. 
Amin hakte de knoop door: jongen je hebt niks te willen, je gaat gewoon niet weg klaar, deur is al op slot, dus jij blijft hier, leef ermee! hij grinnikte.. nu kon Isam geen kant meer op, hij zag nog hoe Sanae hem een laatste blik gaf.. zij stond echt tussen twee vuren, haar beste vriendin (en haar vriendje) en haar vriend 

Sanae wende zich naar Amin: lieverd, ik ga mijn bedje in oke.. even kijken of ik Lina wakker kan krijgen, wat kletsen en dan lekker slapen, ben ook wel moe..
Amin keek haar aan: de film is net afgelopen hbiba, ga je meteen slapen?
Sanae: gekkerd, jij bent hier met je vriend wat maakt het uit, jij blijft met Isam en ik met Lina.. ze boog zich naar hem toe en fluisterde in zijn oor: en net voor je gaat slapen mag je me een kusje komen geven deal?
Amin begon te grinniken.. 
Isam dacht dat ze wel wat privacy kunnen gebruiken hij pakte zijn jas en zei: he tortelduifjes, ik ga even snel een belletje plegen hier voor de deur, ik hoor het wel als ik mijn gesprek kan afhaken *en stak zijn tong uit*.. 

Sanae en Amin waren nog wat aan het fluisteren en doen en hij liep naar buiten.. 
Nu kon hij Lina even bellen








*

----------


## samekke

je blijft me verbazen!

[SIZE=3]*prachtig* [/SIZE]  

go on!!!

----------


## *MissyN*

:engel:  top..
haha deze keer ben ik uitgelult..
maar je verhaal was top  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

thnx meid  :petaf:

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Bangelijk goei verhaal egt waar chapeau petje af  :duim:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

uppie 




en alvast mabrouk el3ied, en een goed jaarwisseling

----------


## Dileyla

*Lieverds... erg bedankt voor jullie reacties.. Ik heb een vervolgje voor jullie.. Geniet ervan.. 
Ik wil ook nog even zeggen dat ik nu een drukke periode tegemoet ga.. Kindje geboren in de familie.. Eid, Tentamens.. 
Ik zal proberen snel wat te plaatsen maar dan weten jullie het ok?
Dikke kus.. 


****************************
Sanae en Amin waren nog wat aan het fluisteren en doen en hij liep naar buiten..
Nu kon hij Lina even bellen
----------------------------------------------
De telefoon ging over niemand nam op.. wat is dit? zei hij hardop.. 
Hij liet het overgaat totdat hij voicemail kreeg.. haar lieve stemmetje (dacht hij): 
Hai.. Ik ben het Lina.. ik ben er nu even niet, maar spreek wat in, en je hoort zo snel mogelijk van me.. Doeg.. en daarna hoorde je een klein lief lachje.. hij liet het helemaal afspelen en drukte daarna weg net voor de peep
Hij belde nog een keer.. 
Hij zat zich van alles in zijn hoofd te halen.. een beetje stom eigenlijk maar na wat er was voorgevallen wilde hij zekerheid dat er niks aan de hand was.. 
Hij belde nog eens.. pff hij raakte een tikkeltje in paniek.. en toen dacht hij.. ze ligt boven.. ik ben hier beneden.. kan ik daar niet even heen? 
Isam bedacht hoe hij naar boven zou kunnen.. hij liep weer naar binnen en riep bij voorbaat dat hij eraan kwam: Amin, ik kom even binnen oke
Hij klopte nog even op de deur.. Amin riep terug: ja is goed kom binnen
Isam liep de woonkamer in met een lachje op zijn gezicht.. 
Isam schraapte zijn keel en keek Amin zo onopvallend mogelijk aan: he ik wil even douche in, kan dat?
Amin keek hem aan: ye gek, ga je dat vragen?! Wacht ik geef je even een handdoek en wat kleren w8 even hier 
Hij rende de trap op, nu kon Isam even snel met Sanae praten, zodat als hij naar boven wilde komen dat ze op de hoogte was..
Isam: Sanae, ik ga even bij Lina kijken, ik bel haar maar ze neemt niet op.. kan je me hier even dekken?
Sanae: uhm.. is goed.. wat is je nummer? Dan piep ik je op als ik hem echt niet beneden kan houden.. maar mijn kennende is dat niet nodig  
Isam gaf zijn nummer aan haar en hij bedankte haar net op tijd.. Amin kwam weer aanstormen..
Amin: he mattie hier heb je een schone boxer, een nieuwe, kijk maar, label zit er nog aan, jongen die ga je vergoeden dus haha.. ehm, ik heb verder in de aanbieding een hemd, een korte broek, een handdoek, een nieuwe tandenborstel, die je ook gaat vergoeden, verder krijg je morgen wat kleren van me is dat goed? Shampoo enzo ligt natuurlijk in de douche, gebruik maar niet die Herbal Essences van Lina want dan gaat ze tegen me kop aan zeuren haha
Isam herkende dit wel ze vertelde hem al een keer dat Amin haar shampoo gebruikt.. 
Isam: nee ik blijf er van af hehe
Hij nam alles aan knikte even en liep naar boven: als ik de trap af kom dan roep ik wel goed?
Amin:Ja prima, neem je tijd een klein lachje volgde.. 
Isam dacht bij zichzelf: Ik zal mijn tijd goed gebruiken.. hopelijk
Hij liep de woonkamer uit, trok de deur achter zich dicht en liep naar boven.. 
Er was maar een deur dicht.. dat was vast Linas kamer.. 
Hij bedacht dat hij eerst even de douche deur maar dicht moest doen en het licht aan.. daarna liep hij naar Linas slaapkamerdeur.. 
Hij klopte heel zacht op de deur, maar geen gehoor.. hij probeerde het nog een keer, en nog geen gehoord
Hij besloot naar binnen te gaan.
Hij opende de deur hij zag dat ze in haar bed lag, haar haar die viel zo mooi over de kussen, hij sloot de deur achter zich..
Hij kon niet veel zien omdat het donker was, maar haar heerlijke geurtje hing in de kamer.. het voelde heerlijk aan om hier te zijn, zo goed.. zo compleet.. hij ging bij haar op bed zitten en streelde over haar gezicht.. hij haalde een plukje haar uit haar gezicht en ging met zijn duim over haar vinger.. ze maakte een klein geluidje..
Hij fluisterde zacht: Lina, lieverd
Hij herhaalde het.. toen zag hij dat ze bewoog.. Isam? kwam er heel rustig uit.. daarna was het: Isam! nu een beetje paniekerig, haar ogen gingen open wat doet jij hier?
Isam moest een beetje lachen: wil je me niet zien? Wil je dat ik weg ga zei hij een beetje spottend.. hij maakte aanstalten om weg te gaan alleen om haar te pesten, ze greep hem vast neee zo bedoel ik het niet schat.. vraag me alleen af wat je hier doen midden in de nacht, in mijn slaapkamer  
Isam stak zijn tong uit: ja, je broer die eiste van mij dat ik bleef slapen, hij wil me niet laten gaan, en ik belde jou, je nam niet op.. dus raakte een tikkeltje in paniek.. maar je bent gewoon in slaap gevallen, met je hand in je tel?
Hij keek naar haar hand: en je voelde hem niet trillen?!
Ze begon te lachen: hahahah sorry lieverd :$:$ ik was je smsjes aan het lezen, keer op keer, en toen ben ik waarschijnlijk zo in slaap gevallen
Isam:damn! Zijn me smsjes zo saai.. nou lekkere methode om in slaap te vallen dan Hij was dr weer aan het pesten ofcourse..
Lina: nee lieverd, zo bedoel ik dat niet.. ik voelde me gewoon weer stukken beter, en het is ook erg laat, dus ik was een beetje ingedut..
Isam:Jaa.. jij bedoelt zo veel niet he..
Lina keek een beetje verward.. ze wist niet wat ze moest zeggen, ze dacht echt dat hij het niet leuk vond.. 
Isam: haha liefje, ben je aan het pesten.. ik heb tegen je broer gezegd dat ik even snel ging douchen, dus ik kan hier niet te lang zitten..
Lina: jij durft wel he gekkie.. ik ben wel blij dat je er bent..ik had je echt even nodig
Ze ging rechtop zitten in haar bed.. 
Hij nam haar in zijn armen..en drukte een kus op haar voorhoofd.. 
Het voelde zo compleet aan..
Hij voelde wat nats op zijn schouder, hij keek op: wat is er schat?
Lina:nee niks Isam
Isam: je hebt een traantje op mijn schouder laten vallen, dan is er toch echt wel iets hbiba
Lina: Lieverd, dat was een traantje van blijdschap, ben erg blij dat je er bent saf
Isam: ahh.. dus heb ik toch een goeie risico genomen h
Lina: hihi ja.. dank je
Ze zaten nog even te kletsen toen ze iets hoorde dat er iemand de trap op kwam lopen



*

----------


## moemoe

AAAAAAAAAAAH meid!!! spannnend!!! laat me aub niet langer wachten pleeassssssss aub!!!!! kom op.. ik wil vandaag nog een vervolgje... pls pls plssss!!!

----------


## d_nja

kom op !!! willen meer!!!

kus

----------


## *MissyN*

gemeen...
op spannend moment stoppen he..
 :Wink:

----------


## lady257

HHEY 
JE HEBT ER WEER EEN NIEUWE FAN BIJ 
IK HEB HEEL HET VERHAAL GELZEN
MAAR WAS VERDRIETIG TOEN IK ZAG DAT HET DAAR STOPTE

PLIES SCHRIJF VERDER 


BOUSSA XX

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Een bangelyk goei verhaal is het,
het is 1 van de 1ste verhaal dat ik heb gelezen en ik zen er zot op wollah schryf snel et vervolg op kw8 in spanning af!!!!!!!!!!!!


Groetjes

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:nijn:   :vreemd:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

ewa....

----------


## lady257

pleaaassee ga verder met schrijve

ik smeek het je 
je kan ons dit toch niet aandoen
schrijf snel een vervolgje




xxx boussaxxx

----------


## sandraaa

ga alsjeblieeeeeeeeeeeft verdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrr  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:  ik kan niet meer wachtennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:  je verhaal is zo spannend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:melig:   :blij:   :student:   :handbang:   :lachu:   :ole:

----------


## larachechiccc

salam

je hebt (weeral) een nieuwe fan heheh :Smilie: 
maar ik vind je verhaal echt goed zo spannend ik denk dat senae bovenkomt niet???hhee
maar schryf je verder
vele kusjes
een GROTE fan
beslema
p.s.: ewa met galinishi en tsena besef!!!! :zwaai: 

doei  :corcky:

----------


## Dileyla

*Hey lieve ladies, hartstikke bedankt voor alle superlieve reacties, en excuses voor het nog niet plaatsen van een vervolgje, had het wel aangegeven h hihi.. nou ik heb weer een paar daagjes vrij. Ben al bezig met een vervolgje, ik beloof dat het een lange zal zijn.. Dikke kus en tot snel liefjes..*

----------


## larachechiccc

hey kzie dat je nu on bent
zet er anders een klein stukje op dat je alle hebt plz
btw ben nieuwe fan  :lachu:  
anders--->  :zweep:  
neee grapje
doei
xxx

----------


## Dileyla

*He lieve ladies, hier is het extra lange vervolgje, dikke kus! geniet ervan.. en nogmaals hartstikke bedankt voor het geduld! 

****************************

Ze zaten nog even te kletsen toen ze iets hoorde er kwam iemand rennend de trap op
Ze waren stil.. muisstil.. als hij nu geluid zou maken dan trokken ze de aandacht.. hun hart bonsde in hun keel.. er liep iemand op de gang.. richting de badkamer 

Isam keek naar zijn telefoon, hij dacht aan wat Sanae tegen hem zei: als hij toch naar boven komt dan piep ik je wel even op hij zette zijn tel snel op MUTE als zijn tel over zou gaan dan zou het geluid hem verraden.. nog geen fractie van een seconde daarna ging zijn tel over.. het lichtje knipperde in de kamer.. hij deed zijn hand op de display.. ze hoorde nog steeds bar weinig gebeuren op de gang, maar ze wisten nu wel zeker dat het Amin was.. 

Lina was zo in shock.. ze haalde zich van alles in haar hoofd.. wat als hij binnenkomt?!
Ze zaten daar en spraken geen woord, hij had zich ondertussen wel een beetje van haar los gemaakt.. geruisloos..
Alleen hun hartkloppingen waren hoorbaar.. 
Ze snapten niet zo goed wat er gebeurde, er ging een deur open.. en toen weer dicht.. het geluid kwam niet van ver, blijkbaar was het Amins kamer.. 
Toen hoorde ze Amins stem: Isam je bent wel aan het genieten onder die douche he.. hehe mohim zie je zo a mattie
Daarna hoorde je iemand gehaast de trap af lopen..
Ze voelde zich zo opgelucht.. 
Isam keek haar aan: wat ben ik blijjjjjjjjj dat ik die douchelicht heb aangedaan..
Lina: damn dat is echt goed bedacht, anders waren we echt de ***!!
Isam en Lina besloten maar dat het beter was om nu even alles af te ronden..
Hij gaf haar een laatste kleine kusje en wenste haar welterusten..

Isam liep stilletjes richting de douche, hij moest echt ff snel 2 min onder de douche springen.. 
Nog nooit had hij zo snel gedoucht, omgekleed en belde naar beneden.
De tel van Amin ging over maar hij nam niet op..
Isam wilde niet weten wat hij daar deed, als hij zo druk bezig was?!
Hij besloot nog een laatste keer te bellen, aan de ene kant vond hij het wel lullig want hij stoort ze, maar aan de andere kant.. tja.. is wel erg opvallend als hij nog langer wegblijft..
Hij belde nog een keer.. 
Amin nam dit keer wel op : Ja, 
Isam: sorry dat ik moet storen mattie, maar ik dacht ik geef even aan dat ik naar beneden kom..
Amin: Is goed, en ik nam niet op omdat ik dacht dat het iemand anders was hehe..
Isam: hehe, tot zo..
Isam liep de trap extra langzaam af.. 
Amin en Sanae hadden net als Isam en Lina alles snel even afgerond.. 
Hij klopte nog even op de deur die met een zwaai open ging, Amin stond met een big smile voor de deur..
Sanae gaf Amin nog even een aai over zijn rug en zei nog even: trusten heren! Niet te laat maken h! Hihi
Sanae keek Isam nog even aan met als achterliggende gedachte : Sorry van netttttt!! 
Ze liep naar boven, naar de kamer van Lina, ze wist wel dat ze niet aan het slapen was.. 
Ze deed het licht aan en lachte: Yak a stouterik, Isam stiekem op kamer he.. 
Lina ging rechtop in bed zitten: hahah, nou ja zeg en jij dan beneden met Amin!!
Sanae en zij begonnen te lachen..
Lina: Ja was wel fijn even,we hadden wel even bijna een hartverzwakking pff.. Amin was hier boven!
Sanae: Jaa sorry hij rende naar boven en voor ik wat kon zeggen was hij gewoon echt weg, hij kwam terug met een mooi doosje, en ditttttttttt zat er in! : Ze haalde een mooie armbandje te voorschijn.. en riep meteen daarna: Lief heeeeeeeeee, had je zeker nooit verwacht dat Amin dat in zich had hihihih
Lina keek opgewekt: nee zeker niet, hij komt elke keer bij mij vragen wat voor ideen ik heb  hihihih maar wel lief ja damn, swarovski, hay hayyy niet verwacht hoor!
Sanae keek op na dat het eindelijk een beetje stil werd: maar uhm lieverd wat was er daarnet precies, toen je zo abrupt opstond? 
Lina: nee niks joh gekkerd..
Sanae: ik ken je langer dan vandaag.. kom op zeg wat je dwars zit
Lina: schat laat nou gaan.. er is niks, gaan we lekker slapen zo? Het is wel laat he.. ga maar even snel de douche in dan kan je bij me in bed kruipen hihi goed he dat ik een 2 persoonsbed heb!! 
Sanae merkte dat Lina er gewoon omheen wilde draaien en er niet op in wilde gaan.. 
Aan de ene kant kon ze zelf ook wel antwoord geven op haar vraag maar ze wilde liever dat Lina het zelf zei. Dan kon ze er met haar over praten en hoeft ze het niet op te kroppen, dit was voor haar ook moeilijk. Zij kan wel openlijk laten merken dat ze wat had met Amin. Ze hield zich wel vaker in, omdat ze het best snapt dat het voor Lina moeilijk is om ons zo te zien. Het liefst zou ze ook gewoon normaal met Isam om willen gaan, en dat niet in de zin dat ze klef kan doen ofzo maar gewoon weten dat ze met elkaar gaan, en een toekomst hebben samen. Waar ze aan kunnen werken.. 
Ze besloot om maar te accepteren dat ze er niet over wilde praten, maar de volgende keer zou ze het niet zo snel voorbij laten gaan.. 
Sanae: Oke ik ga even snel de douche, dan kom ik lekker onder de dekens kruipen.. 
Ze gaf haar een warme smile en liep de kamer uit.

Isam was ondertussen weer met Amin..
Amin:heb je genoten van je douche? Je hebt wel lekker je tijd genomen h 
Isam: hehe, (en of ik even heb genoten dacht hij bij zichzelf, het voelde zo fijn om even daar te zijn, hij vond zichzelf zo verwijfd klinken hij moest er zelf om lachen, tja, liefde kan je gek maken h) ja was lekker, en ik dacht ik gun jou ook even wat tijd..
Amin: hehe, ja man heb een armbandje voor haar gekocht laatst, had hem besteld via internet, en hij kwam vanochtend aan, had niks tegen Lina gezegd anders praat ze haar mond voorbij..
Isam: en wat vond ze ervan?
Amin: Mattieeeeee dat je dat nog vraagt, ik heb stijl jongen, ze was er helemaal weg van! 
Isam dacht aan wat voor ideen hij allemaal had voor Lina.
Hij wilde ook wat leuks voor haar halen, op haar verjaardag was het meer iets standaard omdat ze natuurlijk nog niet met elkaar hadden etc etc. dus nu wilde hij ook wat leuks voor haar doen.. 
Amin keek hem aan: iwa, luister je of niet?
Isam: ja ik luister praat verder
Amin: mohim, weet je die gast van vandaag, die Rafik, ik moet weten wie dat is man, hij kwam me echt bekend voor, en Karim dacht ook al dat hij hem kende.
Isam: je we vragen morgen wel even na..
Amin: ik denk dat ze wel iets van plan zijn.. maar dat zijn van die gasten die alleen praatjes hebben, ze zijn verder niet bekend om hun daden. 
Isam: ach joh, als ze mans genoeg zijn dan horen we ze wel.
Amin en Isam zaten nog wat te zappen maar iets zinnigs was er niet ze waren best moe geworden en besloten maar te gaan pitten..
Amin sloot het huis goed af, alle deuren dicht, ramen dicht, gas uit, de nodige dingen die zijn pa altijd doen voor het slapen gaan.. nu was hij de man in huis he (hihi)

Amin liep zijn kamer in, en Isam keek nog even snel naar de slaapkamer van Lina.. 
Amin: ik ga heel even naar binnen hehe, komeraan.. 
Isam voelde zich klote, dat wilde hij ook, even snel naar binnen, kijken hoe ze zoet ligt te slapen een kusje op haar voorhoofd geven en slaap lekker in haar oor fluisteren.. 
Dat is wat Amin nu wel kon gaan doen, en Isam moest voor de deur staan wachten.. dat vond hij maar niks, dus besloot vast naar de kamer van Amin te gaan..
Isam: Amin, ik ga vast naar je kamer goed, 
Amin: hehe is goed ben er zo, ze liggen al te slapen..

Amin liep stilletjes de kamer in en ging aan de kant staan waar Sanae lag.. hij streek met zijn hand over haar wang, ze lag te slapen.. hij wilde haar een kus geven maar was bang haar daarmee wakker te maken.. Hij bedacht zich dat lina er ook niets van zou merken omdat ze ook al lag te slapen.. Amin gaf haar een zacht kusje op haar lippen.. hij zag dat ze een smile op haar gezicht had, waarschijnlijk droomt ze ook al van mij, hij moest om zichzelf lachen.. 

Hij liep de kamer weer stilletjes uit 
Lina deed haar ogen open.. ze was toch wel wakker. 





*

----------


## moemoe

wollah meid.... je had ons veel te lang laten wachten... ik eis nu zo snel mogelijk een vervolgje...  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:  

dikke kuzzz

----------


## lady257

SCHRIJF SNEL EEN VERVOLGJE 


XXXBOUSSAXXX

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Thnx meid,,  :strik:

----------


## moemoe

en nog steeds nietss  :frons:

----------


## Dileyla

*Haii lieverds.. Hier is tie dan.. enjoy.. Kus..

******************

Hij liep de kamer weer stilletjes uit 
Lina deed haar ogen open.. ze was toch wel wakker. 

Ze had alles gehoord en er kon zich precies inbeelden wat er gebeurde.. dat was namelijk wat zij ook wilde.. van Isam uiteraard.. 
Isam lag ondertussen op de bed van Amin, languit.. aan het nadenken.. hij pakte zijn tel en schreef een smsje: lieverd, slaap zoet.. kort maar krachtig dacht hij.. hij stuurde het op toen Amin weer de kamer in kwam wandelen.. Anders zou hij zich ook gaan afvragen wie zijn zusje midden in de nacht smst.. 
Lina voelde haar telefoon trillen.. ze had al een ingeving dat het Isam was.. ze opende het smsje en een glimlach sierde haar lippen.. dit deed haar goed, heel goed
Ze lag nog even te draaien maar moest nodig even plassen.. 
Ze stond op deed haar badjas om en liep stilletjes de kamer uit, de deur van Amin was al dichtgetrokken dus waarschijnlijk waren ze al aan het slapen er kwam namelijk geen geluid uit de kamer.. 
Ze liep stilletjes langs de kamer van Amin maar op een of ander manier hadden ze haar toch gehoord want de kamerdeur zwaaide open..
Amin keek een beetje verbaasd: ow ik dacht al wie sluipt er nu zo stilletjes door het huis..
Lina keek hem een beetje slaperig aan, (anders zou hij merken dat ze daarnet ook wakker was): je neemt de rol van man des huizes wel erg serieus op he, bij het minst geringste sta je op om te checken.. goedzo, slapen jullie nog niet dan? (zo kon ze weten of Isam al lang te slapen of niet) 
Amin: nee had wat dekens gehaald van mas kamer en heb ff een bedje gemaakt op de grond voor mezelf, 2 persoons hehehe.. Isam en ik lagen nog wat te praten we gaan zo slapen, en jij?
Lina: uhm ik lag al te slapen, moest gewoon even naar het toilet, denk te veel gedronken
Amin: oke maar wat was er nou net?
(Isam zat ondertussen met gespitste oortjes te luisteren en probeerde een glimp op te vangen van Lina)
Lina: niks joh, maar goed, ik ga naar het toilet en dan me bedje in.. slaap lekker jullie doeg.. 
Ze draaide zich om en liep de badkamer in.. 
Amin sloot de deur achter zich en niet lang daarna sliepen ze beide, een kamer verder lang Lina ook alweer in haar bedje en was ze ook aan het slapen.. Sanae die sliep al veel eerder, maar h wat heeft zij nou voor onderwerpen waar ze over moest piekeren he.. 

De volgende dag..

Het was 11 uur en iedereen lag nog te slapen.. behalve Lina.. die was net wakker geworden Ze lag nog even in haar bed te draaien, ze had geen slaap meer, ze zag Sanae naast haar nog lekker slapen maar zelf kon ze de slaap niet meet hervatten.
Ze voelde zich eigenlijk best goed bedacht ze zich, geen koppijn, geen slaap, geen rare gedachtes in haar hoofd.. ze had wel echt zin in een lekkere douche.. en wilde daarna een lekker ontbijtje maken..
Ze stond op deed haar badjas om en pakte nog een handdoek, schone ondergoed en liep muisstil langs Amins slaapkamer.. nu moest die deur echt niet open zwaaien, haar haar zat ook niet helemaal perfect (:P) 
Gelukkig bleef de deur dicht.. ze waste haar gezicht en poetste haar tanden.. 
Hmm ze voelde zich echt goed vandaag, verbaasde haar een beetje, normaal gesproken was ze best chagrijnig s ochtends, wilde ze haar bed niet uit, ruzie met Amin om de douche maar vandaag niet.. vandaag beloofde een mooie dag te worden.. 
Ze genoot van de warme stralen die over haar lichaam gleden.. ze wilde er niet eens meer onderuit komen.. maar ze besloot nog 5 minuutjes en dan moest ze, of ze nou wilde of niet, vond ze wel een goede deal.. 
Na 5 minuutjes was ze er echt klaar mee, ze droogde zich af en deed haar ondergoed aan, met daarover heen haar badjas, haar haar had ze een beetje handdoekdroog gemaakt en liet het verder los, nu moest ze zo snel mogelijk van de badkamer naar haar kamer toe.. 
Ze pakte al haar spulletjes bij elkaar en keek nog even met de deur op een kier of er iemand wakker was.. hmm.. niemand.. ze had geen handen over om het licht uit te doen dus liet ze die maar aan totdat ze weer haar kleren aan had.. ze rende naar haar slaapkamer.. pff.. gelukkig fluisterde ze.. ze was in haar kamer.. ze trok snel een grijs joggingpakje aan en droogde haar haar nog een klein beetje, maar liet het verder door de lucht maar drogen.. ze smeerde haar dagcremetje en haar gezicht straalde.. zit wel goed zo zei ze toen ze in de spiegel keek.. 
Ze trok de deur stilletjes achter zich dicht en liep de trap af.. 
Ze wilde weer zo snel mogelijk naar boven toe lopen toen ze zag hoe de woonkamer en keuken eruit zagen.. pff.. ze hadden alles zo gelaten en naar boven gegaan, ow ze konden nog wel even het ijs en drank in de koelkast zetten maar alle kommetjes lagen er nog, de glazen, lepels.. en noem maar op.. 
Ze keek naar de bank, naar het plekje waar Isam gisteravond zat.. ze kon het niet laten even te gaan zitten op het plekje, hmm.. de stilte in de woonkamer was een best heerlijk nu.. 
Ze stond maar op.. straks kwam iemand binnen wandelen en dan zat ze als een gek aan het dagdromen.. ze moest om zichzelf lachen.. best gestoord eigenlijk maar goed.. ze liep naar de keuken nam de vuilnisbak mee en begon alle kommetjes om te gooien.. dat was nu toch superhard, daar kon je iemand mee doodslaan :P 
Dit was makkelijk schoonmaken als je alles weggooit maar dit kon niet anders.. ze bracht de vuilnisbak weer terug en nam een dienblad mee om alles in een keer in te doen.. ze had de woonkamer even geveegd (stofzuigen maakt ze iedereen mee wakker bedacht ze zich) en de tafel even afgenomen, spulletjes in de vaatwasser en klaar is kees.. 
Ze kookte wat eitjes, had koffie gezet,water gekookt en was bezig met tostis maken, ze had ondertussen het muziek aangezet.. ze mochten nu wel wakker worden die slaapkoppen.. ze had de eettafel in de woonkamer opgemaakt, had al het beleg al op tafel gelegd, en de eitjes erbij gezet.. nog even de tostis en dan zou ze iedereen wakker gillen bedacht ze zich.. 
Ze maakte net een move toen ze iemand had opgemerkt die bij de keukendeur stond.. 
Isam: oee je hebt wel wat moves h dat had ik nog niet gezien..
Lina voelde zich rood worden.. pff, kon je niet even laten weten dat je naar beneden kwam?
Isam: ofcourse, ik had je moeten smsen: Lina kom zo naar beneden dus als je aan het dansen bent, vooral stoppen hoor anders zie ik je
Hij begon te lachen en zij zag de grap er ook wel in maar wilde hem geen gelijk geven..
Lina: anyway meneertje, waar is de rest?
Ze had ondertussen het muziek uitgezet.. 
Isam: ze zijn wel wakker, ik was snel ff eerst gaan douchen, daarna was Sanae de douche in en die heeft Amin wakker gemaakt, die ging even snel douchen en nu zitten ze in jou kamer ze zeiden dat ze zo kwamen
Isam keek Lina doordringend aan.. wanneer was je van plan me een knuffel te geven?
Lina begon zacht te lachen..jij bent niet goed bij je hoofd, voor je het weet staat me broer achter ons
Isam: nou denk het niet, anders horen we hem wel aankomen, muziek staat uit en ik heb goeie oortjes, en ja als t zo lang gaat duren voor je bij me in de buurt komt.. ja dan komt hij en dan heb ik nog geen knuffel van jou gekregen..
Lina: hmmm.. 
Isam: zit niet zo te piekeren en kruip in mijn armen
Lina liep naar hem toe en deed wat hij wilde, wat zij wilde.. het voelde zo lekker aan.. 
Hij gaf haar een klein kusje en ze keken elkaar eventjes aan.. 
Hij fluisterde: ik hou van je en uiteraard reageerde zij: ik ook van jou..

*

----------


## Hasoena

Leuk!!!!
Ewa up up

----------


## moemoe

happy  :grote grijns:  ---> omdat je eindelijk een stukje hebt neergezet

triest  :frons:  --> omdat ik zeker weer een maandje ofzo moet wachten voor een vervolgje???  :frons:

----------


## siham_lady

je vervolgjes zijn SUPERRRRRRRRRRRR

----------


## Hasoena

> _Geplaatst door moemoe_ 
> *happy  ---> omdat je eindelijk een stukje hebt neergezet
> 
> triest  --> omdat ik zeker weer een maandje ofzo moet wachten voor een vervolgje??? *




Hahah, Moemoe je reactie is gewoon de top!!!!!

ja, ja deze dames laten ons veel te lang wachten ;-)

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

nice

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:boogie:  



En nou verder gaan,,  :nijn:

----------


## Dileyla

*Ik ben bezig met een vervolgje.. zal lang zijn beloofd, zet hem er een deze dagen op kuss.. :$*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Oke,, Tot dan Insha Allah

----------


## Barbiee

Ik heb het verv0lgje nu pas kunnen lezen,, ik heb een hele lange tijdd geen internet gehad,... M0oi vervolg wollaah wel.. ik kan er wel over dromen!! Ben benieuwd naar het vervolg menn!! 

Xx barbieeeeeee  :zwaai:

----------


## fatima0611

Mooie verhaal, ik heb net 10pg aan 1 stuk door gelezen!!  :grote grijns:  
Echt waar, prachtig!!!  :wohaa:  

Dikke zoen!
Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## arhaz

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *Ik ben bezig met een vervolgje.. zal lang zijn beloofd, zet hem er een deze dagen op kuss.. :$*


je moet je wel aan je belofte houden!! hoe lang denk je nog bezig te zijn met dat vervolgje......  :kwaad:

----------


## Barbiee

ze zegt t0g duidelijk dat het een lang vervolg zal zijn...wat zit je te zeuren
vervolgje komt egt wel...chill men  :maf3:

----------


## larachechiccc

Het is al een tydje dat ik nog op maroc.nl ben geweest, maar toch zie ik bog altyd geen vervolg :frons: 
wollah zinaa ik vind je verhaal prachtig en khoop dat je verder gaat!!!
boessa zina zinoe  :verliefd:   :Smilie:   :fucyc:

----------


## arhaz

> _Geplaatst door Barbiee_ 
> *ze zegt t0g duidelijk dat het een lang vervolg zal zijn...wat zit je te zeuren
> vervolgje komt egt wel...chill men *


op 28 februari 2007 heeft ze ook gezegd 'een dezer dagen' 
het is inmiddels 9 maart 2007. dan is de vraag wat wordt in verkeersopvatting gezien als 'een dezer dagen'. een dezer dagen is een paar dagen hooguit een week. vandaag de dag zijn we al 10 dagen verder. 
Hierdoor is ze haar belofte niet nagekomen. (ieder geval een gedeelte van haar belofte). 











sorry, jurist in me kwam naar boven....

----------


## Dileyla

*Excuses!! Jullie hebben gelijk..

Arhaz, de jurist komt ook bij mij weleens naar boven dus ik neem het je niet kwalijk meissie...

Ik kon helaas niet weten dat ik ziek zou worden..

Normaal als ik zeg een dezer dagen dan staat hij er ook echt een dezer dagen op.. 

Nogmaals.. Sorry
En nu zeg ik echt: Hij komt er heel snel op te staan.. 

Kus.*

----------


## Firdous85

Schrijf verder!! Het is spannend!!

XxxX

----------


## Dileyla

*Ging even wat fout.. X Zie hieronder *

----------


## Dileyla

*He lieve ladies.. hier is tie dan, zoals beloofd.. *nu zonder ziek te worden*  Geniet ervan.. kus..
----------------------------------------- 

Lina liep naar hem toe en deed wat hij wilde, wat zij wilde.. het voelde zo lekker aan.. 
Hij gaf haar een klein kusje en ze keken elkaar eventjes aan.. 
Hij fluisterde: ik hou van je en uiteraard reageerde zij: ik ook van jou..

*********************************

Ze stonden daar even van elkaars aanwezigheid te genieten maar dat duurde niet voor lang.. 
Ze maakte zich los van hem, ze wilde niet zo betrapt worden.. dat zou echt een afgang zijn voor beide..
Isam: Het ruikt hier wel lekker ben je druk bezig geweest?
Lina: Ja ik weet niet wat ik vandaag heb, was goed wakker geworden.. uitgerust en wel en had zoiets van: ff ontbijtje klaarmaken voor die slaapkoppen
Isam: haha yek slaapkoppen..
Lina: Ja wat anders? (ze keek hem uitdagend aan)
Isam: stouterik, hij lachte sneaky naar haar..
Lina had alles ondertussen op tafel gezet en vroeg hem de dienblad voor haar naar de woonkamer te brengen..
Ondertussen liep ze naar de trap toe

ALS JULLIE NU NIET NAAR BENEDEN KOMEN DAN MOGEN JULLIE LEKKER ZELF EEN ONTBIJTJE KLAARMAKEN!!

Nog geen 2 tellen later hoorde ze Amin en Sanae de trap af komen..
Lina: yek wist wel dat dat zou werken, jullie zijn t lui om zelf wat te fixen hahah
Ze begonnen allemaal te lachen..
Sanae gaf Lina een kus.. goedemorgen.. uhmm middag schat hoorde je niet eens opstaan en de kamer uitlopen
Lina: nee goed van mij he? Ik ben stilletjes, wilde je niet wakker maken..
Amin: So so Lina echt een huisvrouwtje he? Dus de man die met jou gaat trouwen die gaat dus niet helemaal verhongeren als dat ik dacht? Hehehehe
Lina: tss.. alsof dit de eerste keer is dat ik voor jou een maaltijd klaarmaak.. en ja, de man die met mij zal trouwen die zal niet verhongeren, sterker nog, hij zal niets tekort komen.
Lina zag uit haar ooghoeken dat Isam een smile op zijn gezicht had..
Ze gingen aan tafel.. Sanae tegenover Amin en Lina tegenover Isam.. 
Lina voelde zich enerzijds een beetje ongemakkelijk omdat ze nu echt voor zich moest kijken en niet al te opvallend moest doen, 
Amin had liever dat Sanae naast hem kwam zitten..
Amin: laat je me naast Isam zitten? (hij keek Isam quasi vuil aan, voor de gein)
Sanae begon te lachen: wat is daar mis mee gekkerdje? 
Hij keek haar een beetje zielig aan.. toen bedacht ze zich.. ze glee met haar voet (onder tafel) over zn knie.. 
Zijn ogen straalde helemaal, 
Sanae moest nu nog harder lachen: mag ik nu wel blijven zitten Amin?
(De andere twee hadden niks door)
Amin(die een grijns op zijn gezicht had): blijf lekker zitten, heb het wel naar me zin hier met Isam..  
Sanae en Amin hadden zo hun eigen little romance onder tafel (het was gelukkig niet nodig om er een censuur op te zetten hihi)
Isam en Lina wisselde af en toe wat woorden, het ging voornamelijk over school en werk (alsof ze daar niet vaker over praten)
Amin ving iets op van het gesprek, hij hoorde dat Lina zei dat ze graag een carrire wilt maar het zou willen combineren met een huiselijk leventje
Amin begon te lachen: jij gaat met een vent trouwen die je weer op aarde gaat zetten, die droom van jou die is wel erg onwaarschijnlijk, hoe kan je een topfunctie hebben en ondertussen ook nog een man en kinderen en een huis die je moet onderhouden? Wens je veel suc6 om zo een man te vinden
Sanae keek Amin een quasi onbegrijpend aan: ow ja? En ik dan..
Amin: nee maar bij jou is het anders liefje, jij hebt die vent al gevonden.. Ik laat je werken maar je hoeft niet te veel te werken, ik zal alles voor je kopen.. Lina daarentegen moet nog een vent vinden die dat allemaal voor haar gaat doen, iemand die net als mij denkt.
Lina keek hem aan met een opgetrokken wenkbrauw: nee dank je, ik hoef niet te trouwen met een copy-cat van mijn tweelingbroer.. geef mij maar een man die op n lijn zit met mij en geloof me Amin er is heus wel iemand die mijn ideen over het leven wel begrijpt, anders zou ik in eerste instantie niet met hem trouwen, niet iedereen heeft bekrompen gedachtes
Amin begon sneaky te lachen: ik zeg toch, succes ermee, maar niet voordat je je studie hebt afgerond, ik hoef jou nu echt niet te horen dat je wilt trouwen hoor.
Lina (ze dacht wel eerst ff na voordat ze dit zei): dus stel ik word nu verliefd dan kan ik hem niet aan jou voorstellen?

(Het gesprek draaide alleen om Lina en Amin, de andere 2 waren doodstil aan het luisteren)

Amin had net een hap genomen van zijn tosti maar hij deed er verdacht lang over om te slikken, alsof hij aan het nadenken was voordat hij antwoord wilde geven..
Isam die zat zo te wachten op een antwoord en Lina die kon het onderhand wel uit hem trekken..

Amin: ik moet eerlijk zeggen, ik zou niet willen dat jij een vriend had nu.. dus nee je ik zou niet willen dat je verliefd bent en nee je zou hem niet aan mij kunnen voorstellen..

Lina had zo een antwoord wel verwacht maar liet het niet helemaal merken: verliefdheid kan je niet tegen houden, dat weet jij als geen ander toch Amin?

Sanae wilde graag wat zeggen maar besloot zit erbuiten te houden.. 
Isam die had dit ook verwacht, maar toch deed het hem iets.. 

Amin die hier niet op in wilde gaan zei: laat zitten Lina, dit is nou niet echt een moment om zoiets ter sprake te brengen. Denk niet dat Isam op zo een broer/zus gesprek zit te wachten. Laten we even verder ontbijten zonder dit soort praat..

Typisch Amin, als hij ergens niet over wil doorpraten dan zoekt hij iets om zich eruit te lullen.. 
Lina: Typisch. (ze zette een neplachje op) Anyway.. hoe smaakt je omelet Sanae, kan ik er wat van?
Sanae: (moest ff slikken) heerlijk schat, maar ben niet anders gewent van jou.. (ze gaf Lina een knipoog)

Amin moest ook even wat zeggen dacht hij: en Isam, is me zusje geslaagd voor ontbijt klaarmaken 
Isam keek vlug naar Lina en wende zijn blik weer tot Amin: Ja ik geef haar wel een 10..
Amin die een grapje wilde maken zei toen heel serieus: Ow wil je niet met haar trouwen? Me zusje kan namelijk goed koken, schoonmaken, kinderen verzorgen, ze hoeft geen carrire, ze zou alles doen voor haar man en kinderen, ze is DE ideale schoondochter, DE ideale schoonzus, DE ideale echtgenote, DE ideale moeder.. Idealer dan haar bestaat gewoon niet.. (op Sanae na dan, voegde hij er nephoestend aan toe) 
Hij zag dat Isam hem niets begrijpend aan keek.. moest hij het nou geloven?! Of wat?! Hij bedacht zich dat hij beter geen antwoord moest geven.. 
Lina en Sanae zaten hem ook geshockeerd aan te kijken..

Amin lag in een deuk.. WAJOOW, je moet jullie gezichten zien damn.. ik ben maar aan het grappen hoor.. 
Isam meskien wist niet eens hoe hij het zo netjes mogelijk moest afwijzen hahahahhaha.. en jij Lina?! Je zat me aan te kijken met een blik van: Damn wil je me het huis uit hebben ofzo!! Sanae liefje, zo heb ik je nog nooit zien kijken.. 
Hij kon maar niet stoppen met lachen terwijl de andere 3 de grap er niet van inzagen, zij weten natuurlijk wat er verder aan de hand is.. 
Isam wilde niets liever dan uitgillen dat hij niets anders wilt!! Het ging allemaal wel sneller dan een normale relatie maar h voor dit meisje had hij dit zeker over.. hij wist nu al zeker dat hij niemand anders wilde dan haar..

Lina keek hem aan met een gefronste wenkbrauw: wat grappig Amin, ik lig helemaal in een scheur.. wauw
Amin moest hierdoor nog harder lachen
Isam keek Amin smilend aan terwijl hij zich van binnen klote voelde, dit zag hij niet als grap.. 

Ze aten in stilte verder terwijl Amin nog af en toe genoot van zn grap.. 
Amin: van het lachen moet ik gewoon pissen man damn, ik heb in lange tijd niet meer zo gelachen hij keek ze grijnzend aan en liep richting de wc..
Ze zaten elkaar alle 3 aan te kijken.. er was een stilte.. dit was voor hen niet grappig geweest..
Lina keek Isam aan.. hij kan soms echt niet doorhebben wat hij doet pff
Isam: je moest eens weten wat er om me heen ging toen hij dat zei, ik moest me echt inhouden niet te antwoorden
Sanae die zat er maar bij, ze kon zich hier niet mee bemoeien, ze zat tussen 2 vuren enerzijds haar beste vriendin anderzijds haar vriendje..

Isam legde zijn hand kort op die van Lina en keek haar aan..
De wc spoelde door.. en Isam trok zijn hand snel terug maar raakte een beker waardoor zijn koffie over de tafel heen viel.. 
Isam: ow shit..
Amin kwam binnenlopen: wat gebeurd er hier? Hehe wat een enthousiasme zeg
Hij voelde 6 ogen op hem gericht..
Amin: ik pak wel even een doekje a trage mensen, voordat jullie een doekje pakken ligt er overal koffie hehehe.. zo verdween hij de keuken in..

*

----------


## arhaz

heey meid,

t is je vergeven hoor!!!!
je hebt t helemaal goed gemaakt. 


mocht je nog ziek zijn, beterschap!!

----------


## bouchra_nador

heeey kei goed verhaal joh!!!

zid maak sprint en sgrijf pleasss vandaag nog vervolgjeeee  :ole:  

ps: nieuwe fan :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## Firdous85

Schrijf please een hele lange vervolg  :jumping:  
Je doet het goed!!
Kusjes!!

----------


## Barbiee

Beterschap nogg,,
en het verv0lje is t0p zoals altijd hee..  :Iluvu:  

N0u jaa,, w8en op het vervolgje dan maar..

Xxxxx(K) barbieee  :strik:

----------


## bouchra_nador

ewaaa zid dannn!!!! pleassss.......

A.U.B ga verder!!!!  :melig2:   :Cool:

----------


## Firdous85

Lieve dileyla, schrijf AUB een vervolg ALSJEBLIEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :schreeuw:  

Heel veel kusjes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tamtam185

Hey 
Je doet het hartstikke goed, ik wou alleen dat je wat vaker een vervolgje neerzette. Dan blijf je meer in het verhaal.

veel sucses met je volgende vervolgje, laat ons niet te lang wachten.



Salaam Fatma  :Smilie:   :melig2:

----------


## Dileyla

*He honeys! thanks voor de lieve reacties.. kijk eens aan, een vervolgje..  enjoy... Kus..

*********************  

De andere drie probeerde de tafelkleed zo omhoog te houden zodat er niet al te veel gemorst werd.
Amin kwam aanlopen, en gaf Lina het doekje want zelf bakte hij er niks van.. 
Ze veegde alles op en Amin die was nog steeds benieuwd wie dit op zijn geweten had..
Amin: iwa? Wie heeft trillende handen?
Isam begon zacht te lachen.. hehe bro dat was ik.. had wat verschoven en je weet ik ben een beetje onhandig soms
Amin keek hem aan.. hmmm als je onhandig bent dan weet ik niet of jij wel de geschikte vent bent voor mijn zusje, ze wil denk ik wel een handige man
Alweer lag hij dubbel terwijl de andere 3 hem aankeken..
Amin: chill mensen, wesh hebben jullie je humor in je bed achtergelaten? Ga halen ga. Pff.. 

Sanae en Lina begonnen de tafel af te ruimen. Isam wilde helpen maar Lina en Sanae lieten ze maar de woonkamer ingaan zodat de dames even rustig konden kletsen..
Lina: Amin maakt ook overal een grapje over.. maar goed.. hij kan het ook niet weten.. 
Sanae: Ja ik moet eerlijk zeggen Lina, ik denk niet dat hij het leuk gaat vinden..
Lina: Ja maar weet je wat ik zo raar vind he.. eerlijk is eerlijk stel ik was Amin en ik weet dat Isam een goeie jongen was, dan zou ik het niet eens raar vinden denk ik.. Ik zou juist willen dat me zusje terechtkomt bij iemand die ik goed ken. 
Net als nu.. jij en hij.. ik ben je vriendin.. en ik keur het allemaal goed.. 
Sanae: Ja klopt.. zou het ook zo beredeneren denk ik.. maar mannen hebben gewoon een andere gedachtegang.. wie weet komt hij ooit tot een serieuze opmerking wat Isam betreft. Ik kan er wel achterkomen of hij het erg zou vinden.. ik verzin wel wat moois in elkaar.. het is voor een goed doel  
Lina: nee gekkerd, dat heeft hij meteen door.. hij komt straight naar mij toe lopen
Sanae: lieverd kom op, tuurlijk noem ik geen namen, maar ik kan bijvoorbeeld een imaginary friend bedenken, hij heeft het echt niet door, ik kan je broer zo gek makennnnnnnn. Oeehh.. 
Lina: uhh hou dat maar voor je babe, zo ver hoef je niet te gaan!!
Sanae: nee, lijkt het je niet leuk te weten wat je broer en ik allemaal doen. (Sanae zat Lina te pesten, ze weet dondersgoed dat er niets ongecensureerd gebeurd en ze wist gewoon dat ze daar niets over wilt horen!! Maar dat maakt het leuker hihi)
Lina: Sanae, doe normaal viezerd!!
Sanae: hahahah.. is toch leuk om te weten, ben je niet nieuwsgierig

Isam stond in de deuropening.. uhh.. ik weet niet waar dit over gaat.. maar ik kwam alleen even mijn tel pakken, had hem op de tafel gelaten
Sanae en Lina waren eerst muisstil en waren toen plots kei hard aan het lachen.. wat heb je gehoord? zeiden ze in koor half aan het schaterlachen.. 
Isam: wees niet gevreesd dames, ik kwam bij niet nieuwsgierig in de deuropening staan dus heb niks gehoord.. beloofd.. 
Lina: hahahah, ik hoop het voor je Sanae.. :P
Isam moest nu lachen.. waarom, wat heb je gezegd dan?
Sanae: dat gaan we aan jouw neus hangen jek? 

Amin die ook door had dat we alle 3 aan het lachen waren in de keuken kwam binnenlopen en zei:yek nu staan jullie wel te lachen h?Alsof Isam grappiger is dan mij ofzo hij keek quasi zielig..
Sanae liep naar hem toe terwijl Isam zei: ze hadden het over iets, wat ik helaas niet heb kunnen horen, denk dat ze over ons aan het roddelen waren ofzo want het was meteen stil dus ik zij denken nu dat ik het gehoord heb.. maar ik heb het niet gehoord, maar nu maakt het me wel nieuwsgierig jou niet dan Amin? 
Amin: echt wel!! Zied Sanae, jij hebt wat goed te maken, daarnet lachte je niet om mijn grapjes, nu moet je het wel vertellen  
Sanae: haha lieverd, het was gewoon meidenpraat.. en ja het is wel gnant als jullie het weten, dus zet me niet in zo een positie please schat? Ze keek hem aan met een pruillipje..
Amin: damn kijk dan Lina, zeg wat tegen die vriendin van je, waarom geeft ze me die pruillipje, dan kan ik geen kant meer op.. hou op met die lipje hoor..
Sanae genoot ervan.. ze wist dat hij haar pruillipje altijdddd werkt bij hem.. 
Lina: hahahah, ik ga er niks van zeggen hoor, vind het wel top dat ze je zo kan besturen hihi..
Amin: safe ik vraag al niks meer, kom Isam, we gaan naar de woonkamer ze maakt me gek met haar pruillipje..
Sanae fluisterde in zijn oor.. love you Amin..
Amin: jaja.. daarom zit je me zo gek te maken h is goed met jou a stouterd.. 
Ze liepen naar de woonkamer en Sanae en Lina zaten nog verder wat te lachen totdat ze de hele keuken weer hadden laten blinken..

Wat waren de plannen voor vandaag?!

Sanae: wat gaan we vandaag eigenlijk doen? Het zonnetje schijnt wel een beetje, het regent niet.. wat dacht je van we gaan een terrasje pakken? 
Lina: ja lijkt mij wel leuk maar weet niet wat de heren gaan doen?
Sanae: dan gaan ze toch mee?
Lina: hmm denk niet dat Amin te popelen staat om met zn 4en wat te gaan doen.. voor hem ziet dat er te veel uit als een double date.. 
Sanae: ik kan het vragen.. kijken wat hij wil doen, en dan stel ik dat anders even voor? Geef me 5 minuutjes  

Sanae liep de woonkamer in..
Amin: he mop, zijn jullie al klaar?
Sanae: jaa.. vele handen maken lichte werk he.. 
Amin: ja nu kunnen we even kijken wat we vandaag gaan doen..
Sanae: we kunnen de stad in? En ergens wat gaan drinken ofzo?
Amin: met zn 2tjes bedoel je?
Sanae: Nee dacht Isam en Lina ook.. 
Isam: ik ga toch zo naar huis joh.. moet me gaan omkleden, en wat dingetjes doen en zo..
Lina kwam de woonkamer in lopen en maakte oogcontact met Isam..
Amin: nee mattie, het is wel lekker weer buiten, bovendien, ik ken Lina en Sanae.. als ze een winkel ingaan blijven ze daar irritant lang hangen, dan heb ik be3da wat gezelschap.. doe het voor mij man!
Isam begon te lachen: hehe safe is goed, maar ik moet wel eerst naar huis omkleden, dus dan ga ik zo naar huis.. en dan ben ik er over anderhalf uur is dat goed?
Amin: zo zo, anderhalf uur.. wat ben jij van plan?
Isam: ah man, ik moet helemaal daarheen, en dan ff omkleden, en dan ben ik weer terug.. anderhalf uur is prima enne.. zijn de dames dan eerder klaar? Dan ben ik er wel eerder.. (zei hij spottend)
Sanae en Lina begonnen te giechelen: nee is goed, anderhalf uur.. hihi
Amin: als het aan hun ligt zijn ze over 3 uur klaar, we hebben ze nu gewoon een deadline gegeven.. kom ik breng je meteen en dan kom kleed ik me daarna wel om..

Amin pakte een vest en trok zijn sneakers aan.. Isam pakte zijn spullen bij elkaar en ze zagen er niet bepaald lekker uit.. de dames hadden dat opgemerkt.. en begonnen te lachen..
Amin: wat is er?
Sanae: hehe niks.. je ziet er leuk uit schat.. 
Lina kneep in haar dij: ajew.. 
Ze rende samen de trap op en riepen in koor: Tot strakssssssssssss!! 
De heren liepen verward de deur uit.. en de dames gingen naar boven om zich aan te kleden.









*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Toppie  :ole:   :Iluvu:

----------


## Firdous85

Het wat zoals te verwachten een leuke vervolg!! TNX  :melig2:  

Ik hoop dat het volgende stukje snel volgt  :haha:  

XxxX

----------


## bouchra_nador

Pragtig vervog meid!  :wohaa:  

maar kun je niet wat sneller een vervolg plaatsen!1

anders duurt het zo lang! snapjeee?  :vreemd:  

mohiem wel goed vervolgg!!  :gechoqueerd:

----------


## najam_78

Ja vind het ook jammer dat het zo lang duurt, want dan is de spanning er weer van af. Als je weer gaat leze na een tijdje, denk je zo van, wat hadden ze ook al weer gedaan....snap je

XXXXXXXXXX

----------


## Dileyla

*He lieve ladies.. hartstikke bedankt voor de lieve reacties wederom.. 
Ik vind het ook wel jammer dat ik niet heel vaak een vervolgje kan zetten elke keer.. Komt omdat ik 2 baantjes heb en een studie, en ik probeer regelmatig te sporten.. :$:$ Soms word het me een beetje te veel en dan kom ik thuis en ga ik meteen mijn bedje in.. maar ik doe echt me best.. Beloofd.. 
Ik ga nu weer even beginnen aan een vervolgje..*

----------


## fatima0611

Echt super vervolgjes!!  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 


Dikke zoen!!
Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:handbang:

----------


## Dileyla

_ He lieverds.. Hier is tie dan.. Geniet ervan.. Tot snelll... 

*******

Lina zocht een leuk outfitje uit, niet te overdreven anders zou ze Amin op haar dak krijgen die haar weer zou vragen of ze naar of een ander feestje ging.. maar toch wel net iets extras dan normaal..
Sanae: oee babe je ziet er mooi uit..
Lina: nu alleen? 
Sanae: haha nee lief, jij bent altijd mooi dat weet je toch..
Lina: iewww hou op, je begint te klinken als Amin.. hahaha
De meiden zaten lekker te lachen toen Amin binnenkwam stormen..
Amin: Ik hoorde mijn naam??
Lina: get a life Amin, niet alles draait om jou.. ze stak haar tong uit naar hem en hij kwam op haar af lopen..
Amin: ow nee?! Ik dacht dat de wereld om mij draaide joh
Lina: nee blijkbaar niet, de wereld draait om de zon heen.. o maar dat kan jij natuurlijk niet weten.
Amin: pfff ze3ma ik ben dom ofzo dat ik dat niet zou kunnen weten
Lina: je haalt de woorden uit mijn mond! (lina zat hem lekker te pesten en Sanae zat geamuseerd naar de 2 te kijken..)
Amin: zo ey.. hoge dunk.. ik denk dat ik Sanae maar meeneem en jou lekker thuis laat vandaag 
Lina: hahah dan doe je dat toch, ik ga wel met Isam wat doen  (ze keek hoever ze kon gaan..)
Amin werd stil.. hij wist niet zo goed wat hij moest zeggen.. tja, nu pas begon hij te denken.. zou hij het erg vinden als ze zusje iets met zijn vriend zou gaan doen? Hij kent Isam, hij weet dat het een goeie jongen is, maakt dat alles anders?
Lina had zo de neiging te zeggen dat het een geintje is maar toen wenkte Sanae haar dat ze even nog stil moest blijven..
Amin: Tja.. alsof hij wat met jou zou willen doen gek..
Lina: damn, ben ik zo eng?! Dat hij niet met mij de stad in wil gaan 
Amin; ja ja ja Lina, wist je dat nog niet? Net zo als dat ik niet wist dat de wereld niet om mij draait, zo wist jij blijkbaar niet dat jij mensen afschrikt :P
Lina duwde hem de kamer uit: begin je aan te kleden a ijdel mens, anders gaan we door jou nog te laat van huis!!!!
Amin begon te lachen: hehe ik heb je geraakt he? Ik ga al! Eerst ga ik mn prinsesje een kussie geven, hij wende zich naar Sanae en kuste haar vol op de lippen..
Lina: damn, waarschuw even dan ga ik voortaan de kamer uit. Dat hoef ik dus echt niet te zien man!! 
Sanae begon te lachen: Sorry! Maar je broer kan niet van me afblijven.. :P
Lina: ik ga hier niet op in a viezeriken.. 
Amin: hehe ze3ma viezeriken, wacht maar als jij ooit een vriendje krijgt.. ow wacht die ga je niet krijgen want dan heb je een probleem!! 
Amin begon kei hard te lachen.. 
Lina keek hem scheef aan duwde hem dit keer echt helemaal haar kamer uit.. DAG AMINNNNNNNN gilde ze hem na.. ze trok de deur kei hard dicht.. 
Sanae streek over haar rug: Maak je niet gek schattie.. Amin die wil gewoon het beste voor je.. als hij op een dag realiseert dat hij zijn zusje met een Isam-type wil zien dan zal alles inshaAllah goed komen.. 
Lina: en wanneer komt hij tot die conclusie? Als ik 50 ben..?
Sanae en Lina schoten in de lach..
Sanae: wajoow zie je het voor je? Dat je al die tijd geen vriendje mag en niet met jongens mag omgaan, hij ondertussen al getrouwd en kinderen en bijna opa hahahaha.. 
Lina: echt he! Dat ik elke dag om toestemming ga vragen en hij keurt het af.. pa en ma al 2 bejaarden.. STOP! Haha wij hebben echt een zieke fantasie het slaat werkelijk nergens op!! Als hij me op een gegeven moment echt geen goedkeuring geeft dan zoen ik Isam in zijn bijzijn.. duidelijk genoeg toch?!! 
Sanae: haal dat maar uit je hoofd  voor je het weet krijg je een kopstoot van hem, je weet hoe hij soms kan zijn.. 
Lina: hihi tja, dromen dromen dromen.. nou goed, kom even finishing touch.. en dan gaan we ervoor zorgen dat wij eerder klaar zijn, daar staat Isam vast van te kijken 
De dames zagen er (zoals gewoonlijk) weer prachtig uit.. Lina pakte snel haar tas nog, sloot alles boven af en liep de trap af.. beneden zat Isam al te wachten.. 
Isam keek haar aan en knipoogde naar haar.. hij wilde net wat zeggen maar ze werden verstoord door Amin..
niet haten mensen! Ik ben er zooooooooooooooooooooo
Lina liep langs hem maar ging sneaky met haar hand over zijn rug.. en liep verder naar de woonkamer..
Isam kreeg een smile op zijn gezicht maar bleef zo staan in de hal.. hij genoot ervan.. 
Amin kwam naar beneden stormen: wat sta jij nou te lachen man.. 
Isam: hehe ehh binnenpretje.. 
Amin: kifash binnenpretje? 
Isam: niks man, kreeg net een grappig smsje van een chick..
Amin: laat lezen! 
Isam stond nu even voor lul.. wat moet hij laten zien? Hij had gelogen: hehe nee man meteen gewist.. stond iets vaags in van dat ze me mooie ogen miste ofzo hehehe.. vaagheid..
Amin: hehe iwa gun dat meisje ook wat man..

Sanae kwam de hal in lopen Gunnen? Wat gunnen :P
Amin: niks joh.. gaan we ladies?! Ik wacht al de hele tijd!!! 
Iedereen begon te lachen..

JAAAAAAAAJAAA!!
_

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Thnx  :wohaa:

----------


## fatima0611

Plezante vervolg!!



Een trouwe fan!!
Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## Firdous85

Leuke vervolg  :vierkant:  

ga alsjeblief door met het volgende stukje  :corcky: 

Hele dikkezzoen!!!!

----------


## Tamtam185

Bedankt voor je mooie vervolgje.
laat ons niet te lang wachten op de volgende, veel sucses.


P.S je doet het fantastisch.



Salaam Fatma (Tamtam)

----------


## bouchra_nador

ga maar verderrr hooor???

het is al zi lang geleden ewa ziiiiiiiiiiiiid!!!:P :grote grijns:  
I love it!  :Iluvu:

----------


## Dileyla

*Hey lieve lezers.. heb tentamens maar heb even een tijd gemaakt om een stukje voor jullie te typen! kus.. 

********************

Lina
We besloten met de auto te gaan.. lekker lui.. 
Amin riep: OV is niet geldig in het weekend hehehe, zied met de auto..
In de auto zaten Sanae en ik aan het praten achterin en de heren hadden muziek aangezet en waren ook aan het praten over iets.
Het was niet echt een lange reis.. 
Amin reed een garage in en parkeerde.. 
We stapten allemaal uit.. 
Isams ogen en mijn ogen ontmoetten elkaar.. 
Hij gaf me een knipoog en draaide zich om. Wel gek dit.. zijn vriend.. mijn broer nota bene, die was erbij.. en alles ging zo stiekem, zo geheimzinnig terwijl Amin gewoon naast Sanae ging lopen en zijn arm om haar middel sloeg.. 
Waarom kon dat niet ook bij mij? 
Wat is daar mis mee?.. 
Gunt hij het me niet? Hij weet toch dat Isam een betrouwbare jongen is.. 

Voor ik het wist voelde ik 2 sterke armen die me naar achter trokken.. ik hoorde een auto kei hard toeteren, een aanhoudende geluid waarvan ik wilde dat het zou stoppen.. de auto reed door..
Ik keek op en zag dat de 2 armen die me vasthielden van Isam waren.. Mijn ogen versperde zich.. 
Er heerste een stilte.. 

En daarna een geluid van Amin: Lina!!! Wil je dood ofzo, wat leg je uit.. je zag die auto toch gek, je bezorgde me een hartstilstand, als het Isam niet was dan was je nu met een zwaar lichamelijk letsel het ziekenhuis in beland, of sterker nog dan was je dood geweest
Lina was nog in een shock toestand en nog steeds had Isam zijn armen om haar heen, hij had het zelf ook niet door.. maar dat deed er niet toe.. 
Isam had me net gered.. dat deed er toe.. ik was zo in gedachte verzonken dat ik niet door had dat er een auto door rood reed.. 
Lina: ah m.. a.. er kwam niet veel uit...
Sanae maakte zich los van Amin en kwam op me af..
Sanae: lieverd, gaat het met je.. 
Ik kon er niet echt veel uitbrengen.. 
Ik wende me toch Isam en die zat me met zo een geschrokken blik aan te kijken.. 
Isam zag dat de rest ook aan het kijken was.. en liet haar toch los.. met moeite merkte ik..
Langzaam verslapte zijn greep..
Sanae gaf me een knuffel en zei: doe dat aub nooit meer schat.. 

Amin
Ik heb me nog nooit zo erg geschrokken.. Ik heb altijd wel geweten dat Lina echt heel veel voor me betekende.. maar ik had heel even het idee.. dat ik haar kwijt zou raken.. Ik kon niks anders uitbrengen dan een verwijt.. waarom ze niet beter kon opletten.. dat was mijn manier van uiten, ik was bang en egostisch, ze mocht mij niet verlaten.. ik kan niet zonder mijn zusje.. 
Ook kon ik van de afstand waarop ik stond niks voor haar doen.. maar Isam.. Isam is degene aan wie we dit te danken hebben.. hij heeft haar leven gered of behoed van een zware letsel.. hoe kon ik hem ooit bedanken.. 

Isam
Ik zag dat Lina in gedachte was gezonken.. Amin en Sanae liepen voorop.. Lina een beetje in het midden, en ik liep nog wat achterop.. we waren nog een beetje aan het treuzelen..
Er reed een auto door rood.. met een snelle vaart.. Amin en Sanae zagen het.. maar Lina niet.. 
Ze liep door.. Instinctief trok ik haar terug.. Angst overmeesterde me, ik wilde haar niet kwijt.. wat haar broer ook zou denken dat deed me niks, ik sloeg me armen om haar heen en trok haar terug.. ze was veilig.. veilig in mijn armen, zonder dat ik het door had verstrakte mijn greep.. 
Ik had niet door dat ik haar nog steeds vast had nadat Amin tegen haar uitviel.. 
Amin wendde zich tot mij en gaf me een rare blik.. alsof hij wat wilde zeggen.. Iets vol emotie.. ik kon niet precies plaatsen wat het was..
Lina keek me diep in de ogen aan, ook zij was geschrokken en een beetje in de war.. Sanae kwam op haar aflopen en ik moest haar loslaten.. ik wilde haar niet loslaten maar ik kon niet anders.. het werd te opvallend.. ik liet haar met moeite los.. 
Mijn meisje het liefst nam ik haar in me armenmaar dat kon niet.. dat mocht niet
Lina keek me aan terwijl Sanae haar een knuffel gaf..
Amin kwam op me aflopen..

Amin: ik weet niet hoe ik je kan bedanken man.. 
Hij wist niet goed meer wat hij kon zeggen maar hij sloeg zijn armen om Isam om hem te bedanken voor wat hij had gedaan..

Amin en Sanae stonden met hun ruggen tegen elkaar aan.. met een ruimte tussenin.. 
Isam en Lina stonden oog in oog met elkaar.. Snel raakte hij haar vingers aan.. 
Niemand die het door had Dit was een kostbaar moment.
*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Toppie meid  :staart:

----------


## d_nja

mooi!!!
ga snel weer verder  :ole:

----------


## Barbiee

oooooh snel weer en verv0lgj  :aftel:  ee,, z0oo m0oi.. :nijn:

----------


## fatima0611

Echt mooi vervolgje!!  :hihi: 
Meer schrijven!!  :regie:  


Dikke zoen!!
Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## El Noor

salaam

Ik lees je verhaal al sinds het begin. Ik vond het tijd om eens een berichtje achter te laten. Hierbij: ik vind je verhaal super en lees het doodgraag, doe zo verder!

groetjes.

----------


## Dileyla

*Hey schatjes, hartstikke bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties..vind het echt superleuk om het te lezen, dat zet me er weer toe om een vervolgje te plaatsen!!

Kus voor alle lieverdjes die mijn verhaal lezen!!

(ps: El Noor! voortaan reageren he (K) hihi)

#######################  

Ze lieten elkaar allemaal los.. 
Eerst stonden ze elkaar eerst even wat ongemakkelijk aan te kijken toen Amin plots Lina tegen zich aantrok en fluisterde: Je bent mijn wederhelft, o wee als je me verlaat.
Lina kreeg spontaan tranen in haar ogen. Ze wist wel dat Amin echt veel om haar gaf, maar als je het dan echt zo hoort dan doet het heel veel met je. 
Na een knuffel liet hij haar los en zei: Safe geen traantjes, we gaan er een leuke dag van maken goed.. en we gaan iets voor Isam kopen ofzo. Isam wat wil je hebben?

Isam keek gepikeerd. Het liefst wilde hij zeggen: Ik wil Lina, ik wil haar voor de rest van me leven bij me hebben.. haar alle liefde geven die ze verdient.. haar beschermen, haar verzorgen, haar koesteren, haar steun en toeverlaat zijn.. maar ik plaats daarvan maakte zijn gepikeerde gezicht plaats voor een klein glimlachje..het was niks joh.. jij zou hetzelfde doen voor Fatima

Amin keek hem aan: zeker weten, maar ik zou achteraf een miljoen vragen.. hehehehe
Iedereen schoot in de lach.. even lachen hadden ze nu wel even nodig..

Lina was plots stil.. ze kreeg een flashback.. ze moest denken aan wie ze in de auto zag zitten.. al was ze er niet helemaal bij met haar gedachtes ze herkende een gezicht.. de persoon in de auto leek verdacht veel op.. Karim.. 
Nee toch? Die zou toch niet doorrijden? 
Ze schudde de gedachte van zich af toen ze voelde dat ze werd opgetild..
Lina: laat me los, laat me zelf lopen, wat ben je aan het doen a gekkerd ik ga gillen hoor! 
Amin: nee ik zag je weer dagdromen, ik vertrouw jou niet meer.. (een sneaky lachje omringde zijn lippen)
Lina: neeheee.. er is niks, toe laat me los ik sta vet voorschut doe normaal Amin..
Amin liep verder en Sanae en Isam zaten geamuseerd te kijken..
Lina: Sanae, zeg wat tegen je vent.. en jij Isam.. zeg wat tegen je vriend.. kijk wat hij doet.. wajoow.. kijk die mensen kijken me aan.. 
Ze merkte dat ze een blosje kreeg op haar wangen.. 
Lina bleef doordraven, Amin even serieus nu hoor.. dit is echt gnant.. alsof ik wat aan mijn benen mankeer.. wacht maar a Sanae, en jij ook Isam.. wacht maar als ik weer op me benen sta, ik pak jullie wel terug..

Ze vonden het blijkbaar alle 3 erg leuk maar Lina kon de grap er niet van inzien.. 
Na 10 minuten zo gedragen te worden was ze het zat en was ze verder stil.. het veranderde toch niks aan de zaak. Dus besloot ze zich er maar bij neer te leggen.. 

Kort daarna waren ze bij een leuk terrasje.. 
Amin: oke, en nu laat ik je weer lopen
Lina was nog geen fractie van een seconde op beide benen beland toen ze aanstalten maakte om op Sanae en Isam af te lopen.. 
Sanae ging veilig achter haar mannetje staan die haar aan het dekken was.. 
Isam bleef haar geamuseerd aankijken.. 
Isam: Ga je me wat aandoen Lina? Ik ben wel degene die je leven heeft gered he  of ben je dat alweer vergeten?
Lina zat te denken.. als ze hem nu wat mocht aandoen, dan zou ze haar lippen op zijn lippen drukken totdat hij adem te kort kreeg.. maar toen bedacht ze zich.. dat is meer een beloning dan een straf  
Lina: Je hebt geluk dat je je kan indekken met je argument, als je me leven niet had gered dan had ik je wel wat aangedaan.. dus bsa7tek, je hebt net vrijstelling gekregen van wat ik je zou aandoen..

Sanae en Amin zaten ondertussen de boel te bekijken..
Amin: uh.. wij gaan vast een tafeltje uitzoeken, kibbelen jullie maar verder goed? Ow en Isam als ze probeert te lopen naar iets wat op een weg lijkt.. til haar dan aub op!! Hij begon te lachen.. 
Isam dacht bij zichzelf: maar al te graag!!
Amin en Sanae kozen een tafeltje uit ergens achterin.. 
Isam en Lina stonden elkaar even aan te kijken toen ze langs hem liep om naar het tafeltje te lopen bleef ze stilstaan en fluisterde ze: dank je lieverd.. ik weet niet hoe ik je ooit kan bedanken
Isam keek haar aan en fluisterde terug: voor jou zou ik mijn leven geven, dit was nog niks vergeleken met wat ik de rest van me leven voor je ga doen

Ze liep langs hem heen richting het tafeltje..
Amin keek op.. zo te zien wilde hij net Sanae een kus geven dus hij voelde zich een klein beetje betrapt..
Amin: zijn jullie klaar met kibbelen? 
Lina keek: ja ja helemaal klaar.. ik heb hem vrijstelling gegeven.. 
Amin: hehe mooi.. ga zitten de ober komt er al aan..

------------------------------

Ondertussen zat Karim met zijn hoofd op de stuur.. allerlei gedachtes gingen door zijn hoofd
Ik had haast.. Ik moest bij me moeder zijn die in het ziekenhuis lag.. had een auto van een vriend geleend omdat ik snel wegmoest.. en toen reed ik veel harder dan was toegestaan.. ik zag en hoorde niks.. totdat een mooi gezichtje mijn aandacht trok.. van alle dames die ik ooit had gezien.. was zij toch echt de mooiste.. Amin en Sanae stonden stil, maar zij niet.. zij liep door.. blijkbaar had ze niet door dat ik aankwam rijden en ik had niet gedacht dat ze zou doorlopen dus reed ik door.. ze was heel ver met haar gedachtes, waar weet ik niet.. ik zag dat er net op het nippertje iemand haar naar achter trok.. ik bedacht nog of ik moest stilstaan maar dat deed ik niet.. bang voor de reacties, bang voor wat er zou komen als ze wisten dat ik het was geweest die kei hard doorreed.. 
Ik denk niet dat iemand me heeft herkent.. maar ik zou nooit met mezelf kunnen leven als ze wisten dat ik degene was die haar bijna had aangereden.. en niet alleen dat.. ik zou niet eens met me zelf kunnen leven als ik haar had aangereden.. mijn hart klopte in me keel.. ze mocht er niet achter komen dat ik het was.. zij niet.. niemand niet 


*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:ole:  Toppie meid,,

----------


## fatima0611

Amai, echt een prachtige vervolg!!!  :ole:  
Maar ik ben wel vergeten wie karim is...  :nerveus: 

Doe zo voort!!  :hihi: 

Dikke zoen!!

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## Dileyla

Thanxieee even voor fatima0611, Karim is een vriend van Amin en Isam.. Je moet even terug lezen, maar hij deed een beetje verdacht (tegenover Lina: hij was bijvoorbeeld jaloers toen hij haar en Isam in een parkje had betrapt op haar verjaardag  :grote grijns:  ) ergens in het verhaal.. 
Kussie.. ladiessssssssssss reacties!! I love them.. mwaahh..

----------


## fatima0611

Ahja, dat klopt!! Ik was dat eventjes vergeten...  :nerveus: 
Bedankt voor de uitleg!!

Ik wacht op een vervolgje!!  :hihi: 

Hoe zijn je tentamens verlopen?? Of ben je nog niet klaar ?? 
Alvast veel succes gewenst!!  :duim: 

Dikke zoen!!
Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## Dileyla

*Heey lieverdjes! Hier is tie dan weer.. Enjoy.. Kussssssss!!

Ps: fatima0611: ging elhamdoulilah prima, van de 3 heb ik er denk ik 2 wel zeker gehaald, die 3de twijfel ik.. maar dat is niet erg! hihi.. 

##################

Na een hele middag winkel in winkel uit stonden ze in de Mango.. 
De heren waren het ondertussen echt zat geworden alhoewel Isam wel genoot van het feit dat Lina in zijn buurt was de hele tijd..
De dames konden er maar geen genoegen van krijgen..

Amin liep naar een bankje en mompelde tegen Isam dat hij maar ging zitten aangezien ze nog wel een tijdje bezig waren.. 
Hij zag namelijk dat Sanae op een spijkerbroek afliep en verwonderd zat te kijken.. ze wilde hem passen.. dus dat ging nog zeker lang duren.. 
Even zeiden ze niks tegen elkaar.. Waarschijnlijk even op adem komen aangezien ze al de hele tijd in de weer waren.. 

Amin: ey Isam, die auto net h.. die reed gewoon door he.. die stond niet eens stil om even excuses aan te bieden ofzo.. heb jij niet gezien wie er in zat? 
Volgens mij was het geen Nederlander?Ik zag althans geen blonde kop jij? 
Isam: ik heb niemand herkent, ik zag alleen een auto en Lina die verder liep.. 
Amin: hmm ja thanks nogmaals mattie.. maar even los daarvan, het was dacht ik een Audi a3..een zwarte.. maar daar rijdt de helft van de stad in man.. 
Heb jij nog iets aan die auto gezien?
Isam: nee sorry mattie niks.. als ik me iets herinner dan hoor je het wel..

Sanae riep Amin vanuit de kleedkamer.. 
Amin: pff kom eraan.. moet ff kijken hoe het staat :s

Sanae kwam de kleedkamer uit lopen..en wat vind je ervan schat?
Amin keek vanonder zijn wimpers door.. 
Amin: Vind je hem niet een beetje strak zitten? Ga je hem zo dragen? Of met een jurkje erop ofzo?
Sanae keek hem vaag aan.. Hoe bedoel je te strak? Vind je dat ik een grotere maat nodig heb?
Lina zat ondertussen achter Sanae gebaren aan het maken dat hij nu echt te veel had gezegd en dat hij beter ze kop moest houden als hij geen gezeur wilde hebben..
Amin keek haar aan.. nee niet te strak ofzo, je hebt deze maat nodig, maar ik bedoel.. het is zo een skinny jeans geval of niet?.. hij hoort strak te zitten.. maar dan zie je alles zo zitten, wil je dat? Dat iedereen alles kan zien enzo

Amin was nooit een kei geweest in subtiel zeggen dat hij liever niet heeft dat iemand iets doet of zegt.. 
Hij voelde zich niet gemakkelijk als hij moest denken aan het feit dat er andere gasten waren die zijn meisje gingen aanstaren.. 

Sanae: Dus je zegt dat je niet wil dat ik dit draag?
Amin: Dat zeg ik niet, je mag dragen wat je wilt, dat weet je toch..
Sanae: hmm zo komt het wel over.. maar goed je vind het dus niks merk ik?
Amin: doe normaal als jij hem wilt hebben dan neem je hem gewoon klaar.. doe hem uit, ik betaal hem even.. (hij hoopte dat ze hem niet zo zou dragen maar met een jurkje er over heen.. hij was toch wel quasi jaloers ingesteld, dus dat iedereen zijn meisje aankijkt voelt hij maar niks voor)
Sanae: Nee ik betaal hem zelf wel (ze draaide zich om zonder wat te zeggen en kleedde zich weer om)
Lina die ondertussen naast Amin kwam staan fluisterde: 
Sanae weet heus wel wat wel en niet gewaagd is, en als je zo tegen haar doet kom je bazig over.. dat weet je toch.. ze kleed zich niet te schaars of te strak.. zo komt het over alsof je haar nu al van alles verbied..
Amin: nee maar even serieus, het is zo een strakke broek.. ik heb liever dat ze hem met een jurkje draagt, zou ik van jou ook willen niks mis mee toch?
Lina: zeg het dan voortaan iets subtieler, of laat mij het zeggen..ik snap je punt wel daar niet van..

Sanae kwam de kleedkamer uitlopen en deed alsof het haar niets deed wat Amin zei.. hij liep naar haar toe en fluisterde in haar oor: sorry lieverd, bedoel het niet alsof ik het je wil verbieden ofzo.. maar ik weet niet hoe ik het moet uitleggen, bij Lina heb ik liever ook niet dat men haar gaat aankijken enzo..hij wist verder niet meer wat hij moest zeggen..
Sanae keek hem even aan en zei: hmm oke, ik snap je punt verder wel.. 
Ze drukte een kus op zijn wang en gaf met een grijns de broek aan Amin..
Sanae: zied maak het goed  hihi..
Amin liep lachend naar de kassa: wacht maar a stouterd..

Lina liep ondertussen richting Isam.. die was al naar buiten gelopen..
Lina: h
Isam: hai.. waar is de rest ?
Lina: die zijn even bij de kassa..
Ze ging naast hem staan en keek hem even aan..

Van een afstand hoorde ze een groepje meiden aankomen.. duidelijk Marokkaans lachend, en niet zo zacht ook.. van die types die geilen op aandacht.. nogal ordinair ook.. haren in alle kleuren van de regenboog.. 
En van hen had muziek aangezet en liep met haar telefoon in haar hand half dansend..
Naarmate ze Lina en Isam naderde werden ze steeds stiller.. 
Een van de meiden was gekleed in een spijker-catsuit.. met tijgerprint pumps eronder.. het was wel redelijk lekker weer maar niet echt dat je er zo bij kon lopen.. 
Lina keek wilde net weg kijken toen ze zag dat er gewezen werd naar Isam.. Ze begonnen meteen te fluisteren, en dit kon Lina niet hebben..
Dit was haar vent.. ze leek net een kat die haar territorium beveiligde.. 
Isam deerde het niet.. aandacht gaf hij ze niet.. en het groepje kon daar niet tegen.. 
Die met een catsuit aan liep heupwiegend op Isam af en zei: mag ik jou wat vragen?
Lina die keek haar arrogant aan.. ze stond te koken, het liefst was ze haar in haar gevlogen.. maar dat deed ze toch maar niet.. ze keek toe.. enerzijds was ze wel nieuwsgierig wat ze te zeggen had en hoe Isam daarop reageerde..
Isam: uh (hij keek Lina aan en zag dat ze zich aan het inhouden was) wat wil je weten?
Catsuit : Mijn vriendinnen en ik waren eigenlijk nieuwsgierig.. we wilde weten of jij een vriendin hebt of niet..
Isam wist eigenlijk niet of hij het kon zeggen of niet.. hij twijfelde maar bedacht zich toen..
Isam: Ja
Catsuit: O.. (het resterende groepje keek arrogant toe) Je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat dit hier je vriendin is he? ze gaf Lina een dodelijke blik*
Lina stond op het punt haar aan te vliegen..
Isam: Pardon? Dit hier? Je denkt dat je er GE WEL DIG uitziet met je catsuit maar meid, laat ik je een ding zeggen, je zult nooit, maar dan ook NOOIT aan haar kunnen tippen.. 
Hoe hard je ook je best doet.. je weet wat ze zeggen: wie voor een dubbeltje geboren is, wordt nooit een kwartje..

Net op dat moment kwam Amin naar buiten lopen die alles had gehoord
Wat is hier aan de hand?



*

----------


## fatima0611

Ik ben altijd blij als ik je vervolgjes leest!!  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 
Echt waar, ik leef mee in het verhaal!!  :hihi:  

Dikke zoen!!
Fatima  :belgie: 


P.S.: Ik ben blij dat je goeie resultaten heb gehaald!!  :jumping:

----------


## moemoe

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh h!!!!! dit is gewoon de top dileyla! doe zo voort en haast je wat!!! 

kus

xxx

----------


## arhaz

Echt super meid!!





't is al weer een tijdje dat ik heb gereageerd, maar ik blijf je volgen hoor!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Firdous85

Zoals altijd doe je het hartstikke goed. Heb met plezier het vervolgje gelezen en verheug me op het volgende stukje  :blij:  

Ga zo door meid!!



Dikke zoen!!

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:wohaa:  Toppie  :duim:

----------


## Barbiee

:nijn:  0oow snel weer verder!

J schrijft t0pp meidd

t0t gauw weer xx b0esa  :strik:

----------


## Tamtam185

Ga zo door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ik was een tijdje geleden met je verhaal begonnen, maar kreeg al gauw in de gaten dat je niet vaak een vervolgje neerzette.

Ik ben blij dat daar nu verandering in is gekomen.

Dus ga zo door meid................. Je hebt echt talent.


Heel veel sucses.

----------


## Dileyla

*Heey hbibatjes.. thanks again! ik ga beginnen met typen, hoop hem gauw erop te zetten.. kussie..*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Oke dan  :ole:

----------


## Dileyla

*Liefjes... hij is iets korter dan normaal, maar h! morgen ga ik weer verder, maar dacht ff dit vast plaatsen voor de late lezers hihihi kussie tot morgen weer inshaAllah! 

##############

Net op dat moment kwam Amin naar buiten lopen die alles had gehoord
Wat is hier aan de hand?

Het groepje meiden begonnen te grijnzen, Amin zag er in hun ogen namelijk ook wel smakelijk uit.. 
Lina en Isam wisten beiden niet goed hoe ze hierop moesten reageren..
Amin dacht dat het kwam omdat die meiden bijstonden dus hij keek ze dodelijk aan en zei: 
Sodemieter toch op, jullie zijn hier niet gewenst, hebben jullie dat niet door ofzo?
Sanae die had een binnenpretje.. haar mannetje stond altijd klaar om te antwoorden hoor!
Catsuit keek hem arrogant aan: Je doet alsof de winkelstraat van jou is, ik ga en sta waar ik wil eikel..
Amin moest zich wel even inhouden.. Sanae die defensief voor hem ging staan omdat ze weet dat Amin geen meisjes slaat die keek haar woedend aan..
Sanae: Wat leg je uit goedkoop wijf, blijkbaar zijn deze heren niet genteresseerd is ordinaire sletjes dus scheer je weg voor ik me bedenk en je aanvlieg..
Catsuit werd nu omsingeld door haar aanhangers die stuk voor stuk duidelijk op hun teentjes waren getrapt.. 
Lina die zag dat dit echt in een kinderachtige vechtpartij zou uitlopen dus ze besloot er tussen te komen..
Lina: oke genoeg geweest kinderachtige mensen,weet je wat, blijven jullie maar lekker hier, geniet van de uitzicht van de ingang van MANGO, doeiiiiiiiiii!! (kwam er quasi gergerd uit) Ze begon de heren en Sanae voor zich uit te duwen..
De meiden die keken ons na maar zeiden niks meer

Nu zou het komen
Amin zou natuurlijk vragen wat dat te betekenen had net, ik was nog niet eens klaar met praten, of Amin liep een steegje.. 
Amin: oke, hier is het rustig genoeg.. wat was er net aan de hand??
Isam en Lina keken elkaar aan.. 
Wie kon het verhaal beter vertellen? 
Moesten we de waarheid wel vertellen? 
Of moesten we gewoon een goeie leugen neerleggen? 
Wat was momenteel het beste? 

Amin stond ons ongeduldig aan te kijken..
Amin: komt er nog wat van?
Sanae die Lina machteloos aankeek wist zich geen houding aan te nemen..
Isam schraapte zijn keel en zei: Dit is mijn schuld..
Lina kreeg het benauwd
Wat legt hij uit? ik heb het gevoel dat ik geen adem meer krijg.. nu gaat het komen, dat waar ik al die tijd voor had gevreesd hij gaat het gewoon zeggen.. nee aub zeg niks.. zeg niks.. ik sloot mijn ogen voordat ik Isam een smekende blik gaf waarmee ik duidelijk maakte dat ik er nog niet klaar voor was om Amin de waarheid te vertellen *
Isam vervolgde.. die meiden wilden maar niet ophouden, en ik had geen zin in het gesmeek van die sletjes, dat ze me nummer wilde hebben, en Lina stond naast me, had gebruik gemaakt van de situatie zodat ze me met rust lieten.. en toen kwam jij naar buiten lopen..
Amin bleef eerst lang stil.. de spanning was om te snijden, niemand repte een woord.. 
Lina was dankbaar, dankbaar dat hij niet de waarheid had verteld.. en dat hij het toch wel goed had gepraat.. alleen Amin die zei nog niks.. gelooft hij het niet??!
Amin keek van mij naar Isam en zei toen: Hmm ok mattie.. die sletjes zijn ook zo kei goedkoop, kan je na gaan, je zei dat je een vriendin had en nog deinzen ze niet terug.. zo f***ing cheap maar ja, zied we gaan wat eten ergens.. hij sloeg zijn arm om Sanaes middel en als groepje liepen ze weg..
Lina draaide zich nog een keer om naar Isam en schonk hem een glimlach.. hij knipoogde naar me maar ik zag de pijn in zijn ogen.. 
Ik wende me blik af.. want ik kon hem niet zo zien.. ik zou willen dat ik hij niet omwille van mij pijn leed.. maar ik voelde precies hetzelfde.. 

Isam

Amin liep een steegje in.. en vroeg wat dat had te betekenen..
Lina kon niks zeggen.. ze was verstijfd.. ik moest wat zeggen.. anders zou hij achterdochtig worden..
Eerst had ik zoiets van: zal ik het gewoon vertellen? Eerlijk ervoor uit komen wat er is, dit was HET moment, maar nee.. ik zag de blik van Lina.. een smekende blik.. een blik waar ik niet tegen in kon gaan.. ik besloot te liegen.. indirect, enigszins was het wel waar, maar de echte waarheid was toch wel gewoon dat Lina echt mijn vriendin is.. 

Ooit.. Ooit zal er een dag komen dat we echt de waarheid moeten vertellen.. en dat liever, dan dat hij er op een andere manier achter komt.. 



*

----------


## fatima0611

:hihi:  Blijven schrijven!!  :hihi: 

Echt zalige vervolg!!
Ik vind dat wel erg voor Lina en Isam..
Straks verwacht ik een grote vervolg!!  :regie:   :grote grijns: 

Dikke zoen!!

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## Dileyla

*Ik ben nu op visite als ik wat eerder thuis ben dan ga ik weer mijn vingertjes lang laten bewegen hihi kussie, ik wil meer reactiesssssssss!! mwaah*

----------


## moemoe

hier nog een reactie se  :grote grijns:  wees snel met je vervolgje!!!!

kussieee xxxx

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam 


bedankt voor je mooie vervolg. laat ons niet te lang wachten.

( IK duim voor een snel vervolg.)



xx Fa xx

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Toppie meid,,  :love:  

En nou weer verder gaan h,,  :rood:

----------


## Dileyla

* Liefjes.. Geniet ervan.. Ik zal proberen de vervolgjes sneller te zetten, maar dan zijn ze wel iets korter als normaal.. tot gauww!!

################### 

4 MAANDEN LATER

De zomervakantie
Waar iedereen elk jaar zo naar verlangt.
Isam was druk geweest met solliciteren en had baan bij Re/Max gekregen, een makelaarskantoor, waar hij zich de eerste paar weken al meteen thuis voelde.
Dit was wat hij altijd al wilde, bovendien waren de voordelen als: auto van de zaak, telefoon van de zaak heerlijk..
Amin, Sanae en Lina waren alle 3 geslaagd.. wel met zwoegen en herkansingen natuurlijk maar dat maakt nu niet meer uit.. 
Wekenlang zaten ze met zn drien in de bibliotheek, en wat was het op het begin moeilijk om niet tegen elkaar te praten maar toen Amin de eerste keer zijn tentamen niet had gehaald en alleen nog een herkansing had was het een stuk makkelijker om te zwijgen in de bieb.
De dag dat Amin zijn diploma had behaald was legendarisch. Hij heeft de hele dag lopen joelen, iedereen is blij als hij/zij een diploma heeft behaald, maar dit was echt over the top!
Iedereen was aanwezig bij de diploma-uitreiking. Isam die was er voor Amin, maar zeker ook voor Lina al had alleen Lina, Sanae en Isam dat alleen door. 
Voor Lina was niks mooiers dan haar diploma in ontvangt te nemen terwijl Isam op een afstand haar diep in de ogen keek.
Het was compleet.
Alle 3 met een HBO diploma op zak waren nu van plan de wijde wereld in te gaan..
Tussen Amin en Sanae ging het prima.. haar ouders waren onderhand op de hoogte gebracht.. en Amin was haar hand gaan vragen bij haar ouders.
Amin en zij zouden een jaartje werken om financieel wat beter te zitten om de benodigde kosten te kunnen financieren..
Lina en Isam hadden nog steeds een geheime relatie hoe moeilijk dat ook was. 
Ze konden niet anders.
Nu ze alledrie hun diploma hadden gehaald waren ze van plan om hun vakantie goed te spenderen.
Ze wilde op vakantie.. en waar anders danMAROKKO
De ouders van Sanae gingen om het jaar en aangezien ze vorig jaar al waren geweest gingen ze dit jaar niet. Sanae die wilde graag gaan en had haar ouders gesmeekt of ze mee mocht Lina en haar ouders. Amins naam had ze niet genoemd, dat was natuurlijk veel te opvallend, en de kans dat ze dan mee mocht (al wisten ze al van alles) was dan een stuk kleiner.
Haar ouders hadden ingestemd..

Lina en zij besloten vandaag eens de stad onveilig te maken en alle winkels in en uit te gaan om alle leuke outfits te kopen die ze dit jaar weer eens gingen showen in Marokko  
Amin: Dus jullie gaan shoppen h? Mag ik mee?
Lina: Dacht het niet, breng je niet genoeg tijd met haar door man? Ga je ook nog haar shoptijd in beslag nemen?
Sanae keek haar mannetje aan.. die stond haar met van die smekende oogies aan te kijken..
Sanae: lieffie.. ik kom na het shoppen wel hierheen, en dan blijf ik de hele tijd met jou, goed?
De blik van Amin veranderde van smekend naar quasi beledigd..
Amin: kijk hoe ik je aankeek en nog werkt het niet is goed met jou, voortaan als je me die pruillipje van je geeft dan trap ik er ook niet meer in.. wacht maar af meisje..
Sanae begon te lachen..
Sanae: dat geloof ik niet, het lukt me altijd hihi..
Lina kwam er nu tussen staan: zied tortelduifjes uit elkaar.. Sanae, we gaan leuke jurkjes inslaan!
Amin keek nu met grote ogen: Oh ja dat wilde ik nog even melden, niet te kort, niet te bloot, niet te doorzichtig..
Lina begon hard te lachen en zei spottend: nou Sanae dan nemen we toch gewoon ons winterkleding mee?
Amin keek nu quasi serieus: ja dat kan natuurlijk ook? Zo warm is het vast niet..
Nog steeds verscheen er geen grijns op zijn gezicht.. je zou bijna denken dat hij het meent..
Lina en Sanae werden er een beetje stil..
Lina: je meent het echt he?
Amin keek nog steeds serieus..
Sanae: gekkerd, wij gaan tot vanavond, en ik hoop echt niet dat je dat meende..
Lina drukte een kus op zijn wang en Sanae op zijn lippen (but ofcourse :P)
Lina: kijk niet zo serieus, misschien nemen we wat leuks voor je mee.. Doeggggg!
Sanae: Dag schat!


*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Thnx meid,,  :boogjes:  

het maakt niet uit hoe lang het duurdt zolang je je verhaal maar afmaakt

----------


## Tamtam185

toppie, toppie, toppie.


thanks for your perfect writting stijl.
I hope we will see soon more 


xx Fa xx  :blij:   :blij:   :blij:

----------


## Dileyla

*Schatjes van me: geniet van het vervolgje.. 

Ps: IK WIL REACTIESSSS  

###################### 
 

Lina: wat vind je van dit jurkje Sanae?
Lina opende net het pashokje en ging voor een spiegel staan voor het pashokje waar ze in zat.
Sanae draaide zich om en stond haar verwonderd aan te kijken..
Ze uitte een klein kreetje en riep: Hij staat je z mooi!!! Als ik een man was Lina.. damn!
Sanae die er af en toe wel van hield om lekker te overdrijven stond Lina nog steeds half verliefd aan te kijken..
Lina begon te lachen: Je kan het ook overdrijven babe..!!
Sanae die duidelijk van mening was dat ze het jurkje absoluut moest nemen stond haar nog aan te staren..
Lina maakte wat grappige poses voor de spiegel zonder dat ze doorhad dat ze bekijks had..
Ze hoorde een zware mannenstem achter zich: uhum uhum..
Lina stond verschrikt te kijken..
Ze wist niet hoe ze moest reageren.. Sanae eveneens..
De stem hervatte zich: Sanae heeft gelijk.. hij staat je beeldig.. het benadrukt je schoonheid.. en het matcht met je bloedmooie ogen..

Lina kon de toon niet helemaal plaatsen: het was zwoel, intens, gek.. en nu ze er dieper over nadacht: het was eigenlijk nogal onbeschrijfelijk..

De persoon die haar half aan het aangapen was, was Karim..
Karim, de vriend van Amin, en ja ook van Isam.. de persoon die haar al eerder een smsje had gestuurd maar waar ze nooit meer over had nagedacht.. 
Hij wist niet dat zij het wist.. dat hij de afzender was van het smsje van de stille aanbidder

(Dit stond in het smsje destijds.. 
Lieve Lina, 
Vanaf het moment dat ik je zag ben ik helemaal verliefd op je geworden.ik weet het jij bent de ware.)

De woorden kwamen weer naar boven.. 
Karim die begon zacht te lachen en daarna snoof hij 
Waarschijnlijk realiseerde hij zich toen pas dat hij misschien toch net iets te ver was gegaan, maar hij meende elke woord die hij zei..

Lina kon er niet veel meer uitkrijgen dan: Dank je Karim.
Ze legde een tikkeltje de nadruk op zijn naam en trachtte zo duidelijk te maken dat hij bepaalde opmerkingen beter achterwege had kunnen laten..
Ze voelde zich plots een beetje beschaamd, ze stond immers met een jurkje aan die net onder over haar knie kwam en korte kapmouwtjes had. 
Ze had niet gedacht dat er mannen rondliepen op dit gedeelte van de afdeling..
En al helemaal Karim? Pff..
Ze glimlachte kort en liep het pashokje in.. ze hoopt dat hij weg zou zijn als ze weer klaar was, ze nam haar tijd.. heel rustig kleedde ze zich om.. 
Toen ze de gordijn open trok keek ze op.. tevergeefs.. hij stond er nog.. 
Lina: uh ik ga naar de kassa..
Karim die liep op Lina af.. geef maar, ik wil hem voor je halen
Lina die schrok hier van.. *wat legt hij uit?* dacht ze bij zichzelf..
Lina: haha nee joh, ben je mal, ik betaal hem zelf.. 
Karim: nee ik sta erop.. ik betaal hem safe, doe niet zo koppig mevrouwtje..
Lina: Ik zit erop! Doe niet zo koppig meneertje (haar opmerking was meer spottend dan humoristisch bedoeld)
Voordat Karim nog kon antwoorden versnelde Lina haar looppas naar de kassa..
Ze snapte niet wat hij hier nog deed.. 
Dat hij even groet.. goed, dat kunnen we begrijpen.. maar dat hij erbij komt staan, opmerkingen maakt, een praatje aanknoopt en vervolgens aanbied om te betalen? 
I DONT GET IT!
Lina liep weer richting Karim en Sanae en vreemd genoeg, hij stond er NOG STEEDS..
Ze bedacht zich: als hij maar niet besluit om verder mee te winkelen..
Lina zat met een vraag die op het puntje van haar tong zat.. Ze kon er niet omheen en voor ze het wist floepte ze eruit:
maar wat doe jij dan op de damesafdeling, zocht je een leuke outfit  
Karim die een aanhoudende lachje had keek toen opeens wat serieuzer..
Uhm nou nee, ik liep hier toevallig langs en zag een beeldschone dame en tja.. ik bedacht me dat er daar maar n van rondloopt. Je stond nog iets wat bedenkelijk voor de spiegel en kon het niet laten even binnen te wandelen en vertellen wat een man met stijl humhum ervan vind..
Lina kon haar lach niet onderdrukken hehe oke, nou bedankt dan
Sanae die verder niet echt spraakzaam was die zat het tweetal bedenkelijk aan te kijken.
Karim deed naar haar mening wel erg overduidelijk dat hij Lina wel zag zitten.. maar wat ze niet begreep is hoe hij daar zo openlijk over kon praten terwijl hij wist dat hij het wel had tegen het tweelingzusje van zijn vriend.. 
Ze moest hier even tussen komen. Ze zag dat Lina ook niet echt wist hoe ze hem moest afpoeieren.. 
Hij liep samen met de meiden het winkeltje uit en bleef toen stil staan.. 
Hij wilde waarschijnlijk wat zeggen maar nog voordat hij wat kon zeggen schraapte Sanae haar keel..
Sanae: Lina.. ik wilde nog naar dat winkeltje wat ik tegen je zei.. (ze keek quasi verlegen, hopende dat Karim de hint zou begrijpen dat hij dus NIET mee kon)
Karim had het niet echt door.. 
Lina keek haar een heel klein beetje verbaasd, onderdrukte haar gezichtsuitdrukking en wist het spelletje goed mee te spelen..
Lina: ow.. ja je wilde nog passen? We kunnen naar H&M beautybox of we kunnen naar de Hunkermller.. wat wil je liever?
Karim die eerst een beetje verward keek begreep het toen meteen.. het kwartje viel.. ze gaan naar een lingeriezaakje en dus kon hij niet zeggen dat hij mee wilde gaan..
Karim: hum.. ik moest er toch vandoor.. ik spreek jullie snel, en doe Amin de groeten van me.. 
Hij keek Lina nog even aan, stak zijn hand uit en hield het net iets te lang vast.. 
Sanae keek ook op, gaf hem een hand.. 
Beslama
Karim draaide zich om en liep de drukke winkelstraat in terwijl Sanae en Lina elkaar een beetje verward aan stonden te kijken.. Wat gebeurde er net?!










*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Toppie meid,,  :bril:  



 :regie:  Mensen ze wil reacties  :nijn:   :ole:  

 :handbang:  Deze is egt grappieg,,  :lachu:

----------


## Tamtam185

Mooi vervolg meid,
 :blij:   :blij:   :blij:  Je hebt mijn dag weer helemaal gemaakt.
 :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:  



Doe je best en geef ons nog een vervolgje 


xx Fa xx

----------


## moemoe

YOU GO GIRL!!!!!  :boogie:  

 :grote grijns: 

xxxx

----------


## Dileyla

*Hbibas! Kijk eens aan.. 
Enne!! Kom op met die reacties!  (ma7at voor de wel-reactieplaatsers hehehe net een woordje verzonnen).. 

""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
 

Sanae: Zo daar moest ik echt even tussen komen, ik snap eigenlijk niet wat hij probeerde uit te leggen die gek. Amin moet echt niet te horen krijgen dat hij jou zo aansprak en de manier waarop hij naar je keek.. pff..
Lina: Ja, nou ben niet van plan het te vertellen. En jij ook niet he babe. Weet je dit heb ik je nog niet eerder verteld omdat ik het eigenlijk nogal onbenullig vond maar wacht even dit moet je zien.
Lina pakte haar telefoon en was opzoek in haar inbox naar het smsje die ze destijds had ontvangen.
Een klein geluidje maakte duidelijk dat ze vond waar ze naar zocht.
Lina: lees dit eens..
Sanae die las het smsje twee keer door om wellicht toch nog ergens een afzender te zien maar tevergeefs. En van wie is het weet je dat al?
Lina was eerst even stil en zuchtte toen: Nou ik wilde er dus erg graag achter komen, en iets zei tegen me dat ik eens in Amins telefoonlijst moest kijken, na wat moeite, want hij betrapte me telkens! Kwam ik er dus achter dat het Karims nummer was. 
Eerst had ik zoiets van: stom geintje, misschien wilt hij me testen ofzo dus heb er verder niks meer achter gezocht. Maar nu heb ik mijn twijfels. Toen ook op mijn verjaardag hadden we bij Isam thuis gedaan toch, had ik je toch verteld dat we bij dat parkje zaten? (Sanae knikte kort)Nou daar kwam hij ook opeens te voorschijn en deed echt onwijs vaag maar goed. 
Sanae die luisterde aandachtig en na een korte stilte keek ze nogal bedenkelijk. 
Oke.. Dit is zeer vaag, ik stel voor dat we hem nu echt gaan negeren, althans, gewoon droog groeten volgende keer dat we tegenkomen. Weet je, ik vind ook wel dat hij geheimzinnig doet alsof hij wat meer van je wilt dan echt serieus leren kennen. Hij weet ook niet hoe hij subtiel een meisje moet aanspreken zeg
Lina: pff tja, laat maar even zitten, heb hier geen zin meer in, heb nogal honger gekregen eigenlijk gaan we een broodje halen bij bakkerij bart?
Sanae: oee ja jammie.. zied..

Arm in arm lopen de meiden de winkelstraten verder in, en genieten van de rest van de dag.. 

Karim

De manier waarop ze voor de spiegel stond te poseren.. die schoonheid.. die herken ik uit duizenden..
Haar blik laat me smelten.. het jurkje staat haar speels en lief..
Ik kon het niet laten even naar binnen te wandelen, haar te vertellen hoe mooi ze eruit zag.. 
Ik wilde haar even van dichtbij zien, genieten van haar aanwezigheid zonder dat haar broer me oplettend opnam..
Ik merkte dat ze niet goed wist wat ze moest zeggen na mijn opmerking.. 
Ik deed ook wel een beetje over the top, maar ik kon het niet laten, net nu had ik de kans te zeggen wat ik vind, en dat zou ik doen ook. 
Ik stond haar aan te kijken, en voor het eerst was er meer zichtbaar dan normaal.. ik kon me ogen niet van haar afhouden.. dat merkte ze blijkbaar want ze trok zich daarna snel weer terug in het pashokje, het duurde nogal lang, of dat leek allemaal maar zo? 
Blijkbaar wl aangezien ik het liefst de hele tijd omsingeld wil zijn door haar..
Nadat ik had aangeboden het jurkje te betalen stond me piekerend aan te kijken.. 
*elke blik staat haar beeldig* .. uiteindelijk versnelde ze haar looppas naar de kassa, ondertussen had ik een praatje gehouden met Sanae.. 
Sanae vertelde net iets toen mijn aandacht wederom werd getrokken door Lina.. ze kwam zwevend op me af had ik het gevoel.. nog steeds had ze een niets begrijpende blik in haar ogen maar dat was te bevatten voor mij, het is voor haar ook onverwachts dat ze dit van mij te horen krijgt.. ergens denk ik wel dat ze van elke woord geniet.. 
We liepen het winkeltje uit.. ik stond even stil.. gelieve had ik gevraagd of ze al toe waren om ergens wat te eten of drinken.. maar net voor ik wat wilde zeggen kwam Sanae ertussen..
Eerst begreep ik het niet zo maar daarna viel het kwartje pas.. ze gingen naar een lingeriezaakje.. en hoe graag ik ook mee wilde (  ) kon ik dat dus ECHT NIET maken.. 
Heb nog even genoten van Linas aanwezigheid en verdween toen in de menigte..
Mijn gedachte bleven bij haar.. wat als ik haar had aangereden? Wat als ze toch niet op tijd werd terug getrokken door iemand.. wie was die iemand eigenlijk? Isam? 
Een naar gevoel bekroop me.. wat deed hij daar? Hij was haar vriend toch niet? Wie zegt trouwens dat zij en Isam niks samen hebben? Er heerst altijd wel een vage sfeer als zij en hij zich op dezelfde plek bevinden.... Ik wil er NIET aan denken! Ik MOET hem een stap voor zijn.........

*

----------


## Tamtam185

Hye meid,
Bedankt voor je mooie vervolgje.
Hij is wel wat kort, maar de moeite waard.

Laat ons niet te lang wachten, ik duim voor je dat je wat tijd over hebt.


Salaam xx Fa xx

----------


## Dileyla

*Dankje lieverd, maar ik vind het ook zo jammer dat ik geen reacties krijgggg  Ik ga wel gauwtjes verder..*

----------


## El Noor

SUPERRRRRRRR

Ik heb echt genoten van je vervolgjes en kijk alvast uit naar de volgende. Ik ben gewoon dol op je verhaal en ff terzijde, jouw verhaal is nog de enige die ik volg!!!!

Dikke kus.

----------


## arhaz

hij echt top meid!!! ik wil graag meer lezen!!

ik lees je verhaal ook stiekem op het werk!

----------


## d_nja

super!!! snel een nieuwe laaaaaaaange vervolg.

dikke kus

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:love:  Mooi vervolg meid,,

Ga gauw weer verder,,

----------


## fatima0611

:duim: 


Dikke zoen!!

fatima  :belgie:

----------


## arhaz

UP!!!

ewa waar blijft de volgende vervolg.....

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam

Hey meid,
Je hebt nu een paar reacties binnen, kom op met dat vervolgje.

Doe het dan voor mij, het wordt net zo spannend.

Ik kan niet langer meer wachten.

xx Fa xx  :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Ga snel weer verder want vind je verhaal gewoonweg GEWELDIG geen woorden voor al  :regie:  up up up up 

Please Please en nog eens Please

S.

----------


## Firdous85

Heel goed vervolgje!! Had niet anders van je verwacht!! Ga zo door meid  :Smilie:  

Dikke zoentjes

----------


## Dileyla

*He hbiba's, 
Heeell erg bedankt voor jullie reacties, ik vind het echt onwijs leuk om telkens weer te lezen..
Een stuk om lekker te genieten.. 
Dikke kus van mij!

**************************

 
Isam: He maar wanneer vertrek je?
Amin: Hoe bedoel je: vertrek JE?!
Isam: Ja gewoon, wanneer vertrekken jullie naar Marokko? 
Amin: Huh, jij gaat toch met ons mee? Ik heb geen zin in 2 meiden hoor, jij gaat gewoon mee, gezelschap houden, meerijden,chillen.. 
Ik bedoel ik dacht dat we het daarover eens waren..
Isam: Ja maar ik kijk nog in verband met werk.. ik heb het op werk er wel over gehad maar de vakanties zijn nog niet helemaal duidelijk, en omdat ik natuurlijk pas begonnen ben bij ReMax.. en hoe bedoel je 2 meiden, een van hen is je vriendin..  
Amin: Ewa je weet, ik kan met hun niet over voetbal praten enzo, en ze zullen vast de hele tijd praten over meidenshit en slapen, daar blijf ik niet wakker van..
Jallah begin je baas op te bellen want wij willen over 2 en een halve week weggaan.. Je moet nog van alles inslaan voor Marokko..
Isam: Ja ik ga straks langs de zaak even kijken hoe en wat.. en qua kleding enzo dat hebben we binnen een dag gehaald.. 

De heren zaten nog even na te praten toen ze de deur hard hoorde dicht gaan.. 
Twee lachende meiden kwamen de woonkamer inlopen.. Lina en Sanae natuurlijk..
Amin: so he, wie sloeg die deur zo hard dicht?
Lina: sorry ik dacht dat er niemand thuis was schatje van muh!.. dacht dat ma en pa op bezoek waren en dacht er eigenlijk ook niet echt bij na!..
Lina had Isam nog niet opgemerkt.. die zat met zijn rug naar haar toe op de bank..
Toen hij zich omdraaide waren de dames muisstil en er vormde een lach op Linas gezicht..
Amin die haar stom zat aan te kijken werd al gauw onderbroken door Sanae die op hem af kwam lopen..
Sanae: Elloe lieffie..dacht dat je niet thuis zou zijn joh..
Amin: klopt schat.. we waren nog even bezig hier.. had ik je trouwens al verteld dat Isam mee gaat naar Marokko?
Isam wilde er net tussen komen om te corrigeren toen Amin hem aankeek.. 
Amin antwoordde in zijn plaats: Ja ja ja, hij wil zeggen dat hij nog gaat proberen vrij te krijgen, maar ik ken hem, hij krijgt wel vrij, zeker weten..

Voor Lina was dit nieuws. Zij wist nog van niets. Haar blik ging van Isam naar Amin. 
Lina: wie gaat er dan allemaal in de auto?
Amin: als het goed is wij met zn vieren.. Ma en pa gaan in de vliegtuig.. pa heeft daar toch zijn auto dus bovendien is het op hun leeftijd beter om te vliegen joh.

Lina knikte.Ze kreeg allerlei ideetjes.. Isam zou dus gewoon de hele reis bij haar in de auto zitten, hoe zou ze dat doen? Onopgemerkt? En waarom had hij dit niet eerder verteld aan haar? Zij dacht dat hij gewoon met zijn familie zou gaan. Ze had begrepen dat Fatima (zusje van Isam) ook zou gaan. 
Vaag..Ze zou hem er nog zeker naar vragen.. 

De dagen verstreken en Isam had zoals gezegd toch zijn 5 weekjes vakantie gekregen, onder de voorwaarde dat hij een goeie klus zou binnen halen, wat gebeurd was. 
Isam had Lina nog niks verteld omdat het nog niet zeker was en wilde haar toch wel een beetje verassen. Dat was zeker goed gelukt!

De dag van vertrek:

Amin: Ja dag lina, hoeveel tassen heb je daar? We gaan geen jaar weg hoor wat leg jij uit.  
Lina: Ja maar Amin ik heb echt mijn spulletjes nodig ik kan niks achter laten..
Amin: nee stel je voor zeg, straks kan je al je 19381938 outfits niet aan.. dat zou echt een drama zijn he (sarcastisch stond hij haar aan te kijken)
Net op dat moment kwam Sanae aanrijden.. haar broer had haar in de straat afgezet en laadde haar koffers uit voor de auto van Amin.
Hij kon niet blijven socializen aangezien hij een onwijze haast had. 
Hij mompelde snel dat hij hun in Marokko wel zal zien en wenste hen een goede reis toe..
Amin reageerde daar snel op maar stond met een mond vol tanden toen hij naar Sanae's bagage keek..
Sanae had minstens even veel bagage als Lina.. Tegen haar kon hij niet sarcastisch gaan doen en dus probeerde hij zo subtiel mogelijk voor te stellen misschien wat bagage te laten liggen.. Sanae vloog hem om zijn hals. He schattie
Amin: ehh he lief. Die koffers, gaan die allemaal mee? (hij probeerde zijn onschuldige blik op te zetten wat hem wel redelijk goed lukte)
Sanae: Uh ja.. 
Ze reageerde nogal nonchalant en wist niet precies waar Amin op doelde.
Lina begon kei hard te lachen. Ja tegen haar heb je geen sarcastische praatjes h
Sanae keek een beetje verwart..
Amin werd een beetje rood en hoopte dat Lina verder haar kop zou houden..
Sanae: Mis ik iets?
Lina kwam lekker dicht bij het stelletje staan en proestte het uit:Meneertje hier die was me net aan het vertellen, vet sarcastisch overigens, dat ik veel te veel bagage bij me had.. en wat een blamage het wel niet zou zijn als ik mijn, IK CITEER: 19381938 outfits kon dragen.. maar toen jij met minstens net zoveel bagage in de straat kwam staan zat hij zich vast af te vragen hoe hij jou moest vertellen dat je veel te veel bagage bij je had.. 
Amin maakte aanstalten om haar mond te snoeren.. (niet op een agressieve manier!)
Net op dat moment kwam Isam naar buiten lopen..
Ze holde snel richting Isam en probeerde zich achter hem te verschuilen..
Amin: Denk je echt dat Isam je gaat dekken? Ga maar schuilen, ik kom lekker langzaam naar je toe lopen en je lesje leren heks.
Lina kon niet stoppen met lachen en dat irriteerde Amin nog meer!
Isam die stond een beetje verwart en die deed zijn armen naar achter als teken haar toch wel te dekken..
Amin keek Isam aan: Je gaat me zusje toch niet boven mij verkiezen? Duw haar mijn kant op zied..
Lina had nog steeds de slappe lach maar deze opmerking was toch wel erg diep.. 
*Zou hij dat doen? Stel hij moest kiezen tussen mij en Amin, voor wie zou hij dan kiezen? Zijn vriend of zijn vriendin? Het zou hoe dan ook allebei onmogelijk zijn, en zou dat het waard zijn? Een vriendschap verbreken, en zoveel meer?! Ze werd uit haar gedachte gerukt door Isams stem..*
Isam: Nou mattie.. vrouwen zijn zwakker he.. dus ik moet je zusje wel even beschermen nu, ik weet niet waartoe jij in staat bent en dat wil ik niet op mijn geweten hebben.
Amin: Ewa saf wat ben jij voor een mattie man (Amin snoof en keek Lina uitdagend aan) Wacht jij maar af Isam zal er niet altijd voor je zijn.. wacht maar.. meisje.. je gaat wensen dat je niks had gezegd..
Sanae die de grap er wel van in zag begon te grinniken. 
Sanae: Lieverd, als je vind dat ik te veel bagage heb dan zeg je dat toch gewoon.. (ze liep zijn kant op en trok hem met haar mee) Niet dat dat wat zou uitmaken hoor.. ik kan helaas geen bagage achterlaten.. hihihihihi..

Lina en Isam schoten nu ook in de lach..
Isam: ik denk dat we port bagage moeten doen en dan kiezen we voor mooi oranje om erover te doen.. prachtig toch?
Amin: ja man ik kan me nog herinneren dat me ouders dat vroeger deden.. echt fdi7a.. je ziet mensen nu nog een 2de auto op hun auto bouwen. Ruim een meter bagage erboven op.. pff.. 
Lina: als er geen genoeg ruimte is dan doen we toch een autobox? 
Amin keek Lina grimmig aan: Hmm ja dan moeten we die gaan kopen en aangezien jij de meeste bagage hebt mag jij hem betalen..
Lina keek hem aan zonder een kik te geven. Jouw vrouwtje kan er anders ook wat van hoor.. wil je dat zij ook meebetaald?
Lina wist dat dit zou werken.
Amin: ehh nee, je krijgt je zin heksje.. Isam en ik gaan er zo wel een halen.
Isam: Me broer heeft er nog een thuis liggen, we kunnen hem wel snel gaan halen anders? Hij is toch niet van plan het te gebruiken dit jaar.
Amin: Safe is goed dan gaan we dat even snel nu doen, anders hebben de dames pech en moeten ze wat van hun bagage netjes in de kast terug leggen!  Even de bagage die nog niet is ingeladen in de gang zetten dan komen we zo terug..
Lina die nog steeds achter Isam stond die liep weer naar binnen na hem een warme glimlach te schenken.
Isam hielp de koffers naar binnen te brengen.

Isam: Damn, het is niet alleen veel maar ook zwaar. Die dames kunnen er wel wat van..
Amin: Je hebt hier een mercedes 207 voor nodig gek..
De heren dollen wat en rijden dan richting de huis van de broer van Isam om de autobox te gaan halen.. 
*

----------


## Tamtam185

salaam
hey meid je hebt het weer goed voor elkaar.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
Ik ben benieuwd wat ze in Marokko gaan beleven.
Ik wil snel een nieuw vervolgje het is zo spannend  :huil:   :huil:   :huil:  




Veel liefs xx Fa xx

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Eeyz,

Chokran om verder te schryve khoop dat je snel verder gaat...
 :regie:  up up up

 :petaf:

----------


## Firdous85

Superleuk vervolgje  :Wink:  


XxxX

----------


## fatima0611

Super!!  :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:  

Nog meer vervolgjes!!


Dikke zoen!!

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## Firdous85

Waar blijft het vervolgje  :schreeuw:  


Please schrijf snel een vervolge  :engel:

----------


## Dileyla

*Lovely Ladies... Hier is tie dan weer.. Geniet ervan.. Boessa en Thanks voor jullie lieve reacties...


############### 


Samir  de broer van Isam  stond voor de deur een sigaretje te roken toen hij in de verte de auto herkende.. 
Hij gooide zijn peuk op de grond en trapte hem uit 
Amin parkeerde de auto precies voor Samir en niet veel later stapten de heren uit. 
Samir: Salaam heren, vanwaar dit onverwachte bezoekje? Dacht dat jullie nu al onderweg zouden zijn? 
Amin en Isam liepen op Samir af en groeten hem met een stevige handdruk..
Isam: Ja we zouden na het inladen vertrekken maar er waren wat complicaties.. hehe..
Amin: Ja de dames hadden minstens 3 reistassen per persoon, daar hadden we niet op gerekend..
Isam: Daarom ben ik hier.. Ik wil graag je autobox lenen, jij hebt hem zelf toch niet nodig? Of al uitgeleend?
Samir: Nee is goed, ik gebruik hem niet, ik zal hem even uit de schuur pakken, ik pak ook meteen wat gereedschap dan zet ik hem wel even in elkaar, ik denk niet dat het jullie meteen gaat lukken, tenzij jullie wel 3 a 4 uur later willen vertrekken.. hehe..
Isam: ey dat is top, ja Amin en ik kennende. Dat gaat niet gemakkelijk bij ons. We blijven er wel bijstaan dan weten we in ieder geval wel hoe het de volgende keer moet, en eraf halen is altijd makkelijker dan bevestigen he..
Samir liep samen met Isam richting de schuur en Amin bleef staan..
Zijn aandacht werd getrokken door een claxon. Hij herkende de auto van Karim en hij zwaaide.
Karim parkeerde zijn auto een beetje ongemakkelijk en deed zijn waarschuwingslampen aan.
Hij liep op Amin af.
Karim: He mattie  hij gaf hem een stevige handdruk  ben blij dat ik je nog even tref man. Dacht dat ik het niet meer zou halen, had het een beetje druk. Wat doe je hier eigenlijk?
Amin: Ja we kwamen even een autobox halen hier bij Samir. Broer van Isam die ken je toch wel?
De dames hadden echt onwijs veel bagage man, past niet allemaal in de auto en ze weigeren wat achter te laten. Typisch Lina & Sanae die twee zijn echt 4 handen op n buik.
Amin lachte kort en Karim keek hem aan met een vage blik in zijn ogen. Hij lachte ook kort mee maar stopte al snel.
Lina schoot door zijn gedachte.

*Hoe zou het met haar zijn? Hij had haar na die dag in stad niet meer gezien. Hij had verder niets meer gehoord van Amin dus die wist van niks. Ergens dacht hij dat Lina of Sanae het tegen Amin zouden zeggen. Hij had ondertussen wel tijd gehad om na te denken over zijn eerste stap. Hij kon het ook nu zeggen?* Doen of niet doen?
Amin keek hem aan: Ewa mattie waar zit je met je gedachtes joh.
Karim: Ah niks man, dacht dat ik iemand herkende. Wat zei je dan?
Amin: Ik vroeg wanneer jij vertrekt?
Karim: Ik denk volgende week vrijdag. Ik kom met mijn ouders. Ik laat het je weten als ik in Marokko ben.
Amin: Is goed, Isam is er ook dus dan kan je een weekje ofzo bij ons doorbrengen of niet? Word gezellig.
Karim: Misschien neem ik mijn zusje dan mee. Anders moet ik haar daar bij mijn ouders achterlaten vergeeft ze me nooit man.
Amin: Ja is goed, Lina en Sanae zijn er ook..
Wederom ging er een belletje rinkelen bij Karim toen hij de naam: Lina hoorde hij kon het niet laten. Hij moest het nu zeggen..
Karim: Amin, ik wilde je trouwens nog wat vragen he.. 
Net op dat moment werd hij onderbroken door Isam en Samir die aankwamen lopen. 
Karim was licht gefrustreerd toen hij Isam zag. De laatste tijd had hij een akelige jaloezie gevoel -op een of ander manier - als hij Isam zag. Hij kon niet bewijzen dat hij iets met Lina had maar het idee dat het zou kunnen deed hem al huiveren. Hij zag ook hoe Lina af en toe naar hem keek. Al was het van zijn kant niet zo, (in zijn ogen) van haar kant kon hij wel zien dat ze misschien wel genteresseerd was in Isam. 
Isam die blijkbaar ook gemengde gevoelens had als hij naar Karim keek reageerde kortaf met een hallo. 
Hij wist namelijk wel wat er was gebeurd in de stad. Lina had het hem verteld (niet alles, maar dat wist hij natuurlijk niet, ze wist dat als ze alles zou vertellen dat hij ziedend van woede zou worden) 
Hij had hem al die tijd niet meer gezien. Hij probeerde hem zoveel mogelijk te vermijden omdat hij zich ontiegelijk aan hem irriteerde.. 
Isam gaf hem een hand en liep naar de auto toe. Hij had een excuus om niet te blijven staan. Hij bood Samir aan om te helpen.
Amin wende zich weer tot Karim: Jij wilde toch nog wat zeggen of niet? Waarom plots zo stil?
Karim: Ah is niks joh, kan in Marokko ook wel, mohim, allah y waselkoem 3la ghair, doe voorzichtig..laat even weten als jullie zijn aangekomen en je hoort het ook van mij wanneer ik jullie kant op kan safe?
Amin: Ameen, is goed.. tot snel..
Ze gaven elkaar nog een hand en een (mannen ) knuffel.. 
Karim liep nog even richting Isam, nam ook kort afscheid van hem en liep toen weer richting zijn auto.. 
Een sneaky plannetje ging door hem heen..
Wat als ik toch even langs Lina en Sanae ga om afscheid te nemen? Isam en Amin zijn hier toch nog wel even bezig met het bevestigen van de autobox..
Hij snoof en reed richting huize Larbi  daar waar Lina & Amin wonen


*

----------


## Tamtam185

salaam,

Geweldig gewoon weg geweldig, wel een beetje kort maar beter is dan niets he!!!!!!

Ik hoop snel weer iets van je te zien.
Ik blijf voor je duimen.



Veel liefs + salaam Fa

----------


## Firdous85

Was zoals altijd een genot om te lezen  :jumping:

----------


## fatima0611

Nog meer vervolgjes!!  :regie: 
Ik ben eraan verslaafd geworden!!  :hihi: 

Dikke zoen van je trouwe fan!!  :blauwe kus: 

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Leuk vervolgje snel weer verder doen  :regie:

----------


## arhaz

super meid!! 

snel verder gaan!!!

Enne... ik mag die Karim niet... HAHAHAHA

----------


## Dileyla

* He honeys... Bedankt!
Komt tie dan weer.. Geniet ervan.. Kusjes..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Een sneaky plannetje ging door hem heen..
Wat als ik toch even langs Lina en Sanae ga om afscheid te nemen? Isam en Amin zijn hier toch nog wel even bezig met het bevestigen van de autobox..
Hij snoof en reed richting huize Larbi  daar waar Lina & Amin wonen


Lina pakte een zak chips uit een van de zakken die ze hadden klaargelegd om mee te nemen om lekker te snacken in de auto en in Marokko zelf. De eerst week was er niet veel eetbaars. Althans niet op het plattenland waar ze de eerste week zullen zijn. Daarna zullen ze vast wat steden bezoeken waar het een stuk makkelijker is om even de Mac in te stappen of waar een gewoon een supermarkt is waar je allerlei lekkers kan kopen.

Lina plofte zich neer op de bank naast Sanae die gretig de zak uit haar handen trok en er lekker van begon te eten.
Sanae: We hebben wel genoeg meegenomen he?
Lina: haha ja ja 4 AH zakken moet wel genoeg zijn toch..  de dames dachten dat er altijd wel ruimte zou zijn om dat kwijt te raken in de auto, ze hadden het nogal onderschat want de heren waren zelfs een autobox gaan halen  
Sanae: nou ik weet zeker dat Amin dit niet erg gaat vinden, hij eet volgens mij ook niet veel in Marokko.
Lina: haha.. dan ken je Amin nog niet goed genoeg  , hij haalt overal zo een bokadio hij denkt er niet altijd bij na dat sommige eettentjes echt smerig zijn, onhyginisch en wellicht wel ziekteverwekkend. 
Daarom moet ik hem er altijd eerst een ranzige verhaaltje vertellen voordat hij besluit zoiets te nemen hihi.
Sanae: Weet je he.. er zijn meiden die express niks meenemen, onderweg: omdat ze dan een paar kilootjes lichter willen ogen voordat ze aankomen hehehe.. en daar ook niks omdat ze een paar kilootjes willen afvallen voordat ze weer terug zijn in Nederland. 
En wat doen wij? We nemen zakken snacks mee om onderweg en daar te nuttigen.. 
Lina: Hihi wallahiela, wij komen aan in plaats van afvallen 
Sanae: weet je, Amin houd wel van een beetje hou vast hij wilt echt niet dat ik afval.. 
 net voordat Lina haar wilde onderbreken ging ze snel verder  
Ik weet ik weet, jij wilt niks horen over je broer haha.. maar ik moet het toch aan iemand kwijt.. toe nou.. ik ga niet TE VER!
Lina: Als je het weet a stouterd waarom begin je erover..
Sanae: Hihi je bent mn vriendin, dit soort dingen vertel ik aan niemand anders dan jij.. en Isam dan? Hoe zit het met hem?
Lina: Bedoel je of hij van hou vast houd? Ja waarschijnlijk wel, hij zegt soms ook dat hij het echt niet erg zou vinden als ik zou aankomen, terwijl ik juist altijd zo op mijn lijn probeer te letten.
Sanae: Hij heeft vast genoeg aan je C-cup! 
Lina keek haar aan: So ey! Echt niet dat hij dat mag aanraken hoor.. 
Sanae: Ja ja.. stille wateren diepe gronden..  
- Net voordat Sanae verder wilden gaan met plagen gooide Lina een kussen haar richting op en dat was het begin van een wilde kussengevecht -

Ze werden onderbroken door de bel die een paar keer overging. De persoon die aan de deur stond werd blijkbaar een tikkeltje ongeduldig. 
Lina gooide nog een laatste keer hard een kussen tegen Sanae aan en liep met een big smile op haar gezicht naar de deur toe..

Met een zwaai opende ze de deur en riep: Zo dat was snel!  denkende dat de heren voor de deur stonden  
Als ze had geweten wie er bij de deur stond dan had ze de deur niet op die manier geopend. 
Ze had hem al een tijdje niet gezien... En dat vond ze eigenlijk wel goed zo..
Hij keek haar met een scheef lachje aan.. 
Jij bent lekker vrolijk, blij dat je weggaat?
Linas oprechte lach was inmiddels verdwenen van haar gezicht en maakte plaats van een klein nep lachje.
Lina: Uh, ja.. ik bedoel.. nee.. Ja eigenlijk wel.. zin in vakantie he..
Karim stond haar doordringend aan te kijken.. enerzijds had hij gehoopt dat ze hem binnen had gevraagd anderzijds weet hij dat dat niet zou kunnen..
Lina: uh.. Amin is er trouwens niet.. hij is samen met Isam weg. Een autobox gaan halen bij de broer van Isam.
Karim: Klopt..
Lina keek hem een beetje beduusd aan.. 
 als hij wist dat Amin er niet was, wat deed hij hier dan? Of was dat juist zo geplannend?  
Een verbaasde blik verscheen op Linas gezicht. 
Ik wil niet lullig klinken maar, wat was er dan? Heeft hij je gevraagd wat op te halen of?
Karim: Nee, dat klopt weer niet.  hij lachte kort  ik kwam nog even gedag zeggen voordat je wegging..

Sanae kwam er onderhand bij staan want ze vond het toch net iets te lang duren. Zij wist verder niets uit te brengen dan een korte hallo en een vage blik. Na die opmerking stond ze even verbaasd als Lina te kijken.
Lina die wist dat ze waarschijnlijk heel stom naar Karim zat te kijken dwong zich zelf van blik te veranderen.
Lina: O. dat is aardig van je Karim..
Karim keek haar nog steeds aan met een veelzeggende blik: Ja en ik had je ook al een tijdje niet meer gezien dus ik dacht even zien, even groeten, en afscheid nemen. Ik zie je waarschijnlijk wel weer in Marokko had ik met Amin afgesproken...
Lina: O gezellig..  Ze wist niet zo zeker of ze dat wel zo gezellig vond. Een ding wist ze wel.. dit was maar een vaag bezoekje! 
Sanae liep terug de woonkamer in omdat ze het deuntje van haar telefoontje hoorde..
Karim en Lina stonden elkaar een beetje stilletjes aan te kijken.
Sanae die kwam nu wat sneller aanlopen..
Sanae: even onderbreken sorry.. Amin belde dat we vast moesten klaarstaan en de spullen te ordenen ze kunnen elk moment aankomen.
Lina die wist dat ze op een of ander manier er voor moest zorgen dat Karim wegging. Ze wist namelijk niet goed hoe ze moest verklaren wat hij hier deed.
Karim die het zelf ook wel door had en de dames een beetje verschrikt aankeek na de mededeling van 
Sanae schraapte nu zijn keel..
Karim: Nou dan wens ik je nog een goede reis toe Lina  hij legde de nadruk op haar naam en terwijl hij dat deed keek hij haar erg doordringend aan - .. en ik zie je wel weer in Marokko.. Sanae, jij ook meid.. goede reis en fijne vakantie.. 
Hij wendde zich nog een laatste keer naar Lina terwijl hij haar hand in de zijne nam en er een zacht kusje op drukte. 
Karim wist dat hij hiermee heel wat risico nam maar toch deed hij het. 
Sanae kreeg nog een knipoog en hij versnelde zijn pas naar zijn auto waarnaar hij met een snelle vaart wegreed.. 
Net voordat de auto van Karim de straat uit scheurde kwam de auto van Amin aan de andere kant de straat in rijden..






*

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,

Prachtig, prachtig,
Ga zo door meid, ik hoop dat je ooit een boek zal gaan beginnen.
En uiteraard zou ik hem dan gelijk kopen.

Veel sucses met je volgende vervolgje.



Salaam xx Fa xx

----------


## Dileyla

* Heeeel jammer dat ik maar 1 reactie heb  Maar ik heb toch een lang vervolgje geschreven , heb binnenkort tentamens dus probeer nu zoveel mogelijk te schrijven...

Geniet ervan meissies..

Tamtam: Mwaaahh.. als ik ooit zo gek ben om toch een boek te schrijven laat ik het je meteen weten hihi.. en jij hoeft hem niet te kopen, je krijgt hem gratis..! Kusss

##################

Net voordat de auto van Karim de straat uit scheurde kwam de auto van Amin aan de andere kant de straat in rijden..
 

Sanae en Lina hadden nog geen woord gewisseld. Een blik in de ogen zei genoeg. Beide wisten ze niet goed hoe ze op het voorgeval moesten reageren.
Hoe zou je daarop moeten reageren? Niemand die daar antwoord op kan geven
Nog voordat ze wat konden zeggen stapten de heren uit.
Amin: nou nou schatjes, zo letterlijk moet je het ook niet nemen, heb niet gezegd dat jullie in de deur moesten wachten om ons te ontvangen..
Alles kwam er bij hem weer als een grapje uit.. Isam moest er wel om lachen. De dames daarentegen voelde zich nog wel een beetje ongemakkelijk, als ze 30sec eerder de straat in waren gereden dan hadden ze de handkus meegemaakt.. wat zou er dan zijn gebeurd?
Daar wilde Lina niet eens aan denken.. Ze wist zeker dat Amin zou vragen wat er was, en Isam helemaal laaiend zou worden en zichzelf waarschijnlijk zou verraden..
Lina liep naar buiten en Isam zag meteen dat er wat was..
Hij riep naar haar terwijl Amin naar binnen liep maar Lina wist niet goed wat ze tegen hem moest zeggen..
Isam: lieverd, wat is er?
Lina: euhm nee niks hoor..
Isam: Ik zie het toch aan je.. die blik, die stilte.. wat is er?
Lina: er is niks Isam.. 
Isam: kom op Lina, doe niet zo koppig, er zit wat op je lever dus zied zeg het me.. Nu Amin nog binnen is..
Lina: heb jij Karim vandaag gezien?
Nog voordat ze zich kon bedenken het toch maar niet te zeggen was het er al uit..
Isam: Ja, waarom?
Lina: ehh..
Isam: Was hij hier dan?  Isam stond haar met vurige ogen te bekijken 
Lina durfde niet eens meer te zeggen dat hij hier was maar hij zag het in haar ogen. Hij wist dat hij hier was geweest..
Isam: Wat wilde hij? Wat kwam hij doen? Hij wist toch dat Amin niet thuis was?
Allerlei vragen kwamen er in een keer uit bij Isam. Hij voelde zich kwaad worden.. 
Hij had al een sterk vermoeden dat Karim op Lina aan het azen was maar dit sloeg echt alles.
Lina: Hij zei dat hij even gedag kwam zeggen omdat hij wist dat we vandaag zouden vertrekken..
Isam: Sinds wanneer kom ik zomaar bij een van de zusjes van mijn vrienden om gedag te zeggen.. 
Ik snap hem niet. Hij wist ook dat we bij Samir waren daarom dacht hij even gebruik maken van de situatie.. wanneer is hij weggegaan dan?
Lina: net 2 sec voordat jullie de straat in reden..
Lina klonk zacht.. haast fluisterend.. ze wist dat hij nu kwaad was.. 
Isam: Hij heeft geluk dat we hem niet op heterdaad hebben betrapt.. 
Lina keek even weg.. ze moest denken aan die handkus..
Isam: Hij heeft je niks gedaan toch? Kijk me aan..
Lina keek even.. nee.. niks..
Als ze het nu zou zeggen dan zou hij echt kwaad worden. 
Ze wilde hem niet nog kwader maken dan dat hij al was.
Amin die kwam met wat tassen naar buiten lopen en zag de twee staan..
Hij blikte op Isam en zag dat hij niet bepaald vrolijk keek..
Amin: Is er iets aan de hand hier?
Isam: eh nee er is niks. Ik werd net de hele tijd priv gebeld dat maakt me een beetje kwaad. Ik kan daar niet zo goed tegen dat weet je h.
Amin keek hem aan: Ja mattie, ik kan daar ook niet tegen. Misschien moet je je nummer maar veranderen.
Lina zag een kans om weg te lopen. Naar binnen waar ze haar gedachtes even op een rijtje kon zetten. Ze mompelde een: Ben zo terug en liep naar binnen. 
Sanae had niet opgemerkt dat ze binnen was gekomen en Lina vond dat wel even goed.. ze had heel eventjes geen zin in iets.. in niemand niet..
Ze stond even in haar kamer.. de deur dichtgemaakt..
Ze keek naar zichzelf in de spiegel.. en sprak tegen haar spiegelbeeld:
- Lina toch.. op een of andere manier krijg je het altijd weer voor elkaar om de mensen waarom je geeft te stressen, en bovenal, om jezelf te stressen. Net voordat je vertrekt naar Marokko maak je zoiets mee.. echt typisch.. typisch Lina h.. zucht..-
Ze wilde nog wat dingen zeggen tegen zichzelf.. even haar hart luchten aangezien ze niemand alles kon vertellen wat ze in haar hartje had.. zo graag wilde ze soms alles kwijt ze bleef dat geluidje horen.. wat was dat? 
Ver in gedachte gezonken had ze pas na enkele keren het zelfde aanhoudende geluidje te horen door dat het haar telefoon was die overging..
Isam stond op het schermpje..
Waarom belde hij haar? 
Ze nam op.. Maar zei niks..
Isams rustgevende stem verbrak de stilte..
Isam: Lieverd sorry dat ik zo fel reageerde
Lina zei nog steeds niks. Ze wilde wel wat zeggen, maar wat moest ze zeggen?
Isam: Zit je in je kamer?
Lina: Ja..
Isam: Oke.. kom je zo naar beneden dan.. ik mis je..
Dit deed haar goed..
Lina: Ik ben er zo ok.. heb even een paar minuten voor mezelf nodig..
Isam: Is goed.. neem je tijd.. o en trouwens..
Lina: Ja
Isam: Je bent mijn oogappeltje.. Ik hou van je..
Lina kreeg een smile op haar face..
Isam: Ja ja.. ik zie je wel smilen daar in je eentje.. Jallah zied.. Ik wil je straks ook zien smilen he.. 
Lina: Gekkerdje.. Ik ook van jou..

Ze hing op en keek nog een keer rond in haar kamer.. die paar minuten waren niet meer nodig.. vreemd genoeg voelde ze zich weer een stuk beter.
Isam is voor haar een medicijn hoe clich dat ook klinkt. Ze had nooit gedacht dat een jongen zoveel effect op haar zou kunnen hebben. 
Zo is ze nooit verliefd geweest en zo is het meteen raak en krijgt ze het gevoel dat ze nooit meer zonder hem zou kunnen.. vreemd.. heel vreemd.. maar ja.. liefde is vreemd.. 

Ze huppelde de trap af terwijl ze opstootte tegen Sanae.. 
oe sorry schat
Sanae: Ik wilde je net komen opzoeken.. Gaat het? 
Lina: Er is niets, het gaat nu goed..
Sanae: Vergeet het schat..  ze fluisterde in haar oor  Dat hij avances maakt betekend nog niet dat jij daarop in moet gaan. Laat hem maar lekker zijn gang gaan. Hij heeft heus door wel door dat er van jou kant in elk geval niets is.  ze drukte een kusje op haar wang en trok haar mee naar buiten 

Amin: oke nog even proppen en duwen en alles nachecken dan eten we wat en dan vertrekken we goed.. Wil jij even pizza bestellen Lina.. 2 Supersize.. n veggi en n tonijn zonder artisjokken.
Lina: is goed.. gooi wel even je telefoon, zit over mijn belminuten heen!
Amin: naar wie moet jij nou weer bellen met je saai leventje.. jij en Sanae zien elkaar dagelijks.. hehehe..
Lina slikte even.. ze zette een neppe lachje op.. Ja ja.. misschien heb ik wel een vriendje he
Amin keek haar met een opgetrokken wenkbrauw aan..
Lina schoot in de lach.. Het waren meer de zenuwen eigenlijk maar ze moest toch wat h?
Sanae begon mee te lachen.. Anders stond het ook weer zo lullig ()
Amin kreeg nu ook een lach op zijn gezicht  de actie van Sanae werkt  Laten we hopen van niet, zou zonde zijn om je mooie beentjes te moeten breken  
Amin was nu degene die dubbel en dwars lag terwijl de lach op de gezicht van de dames steeds minder werd  
Amin: Hehe.. genoeg gelachen, hier mijn telefoon, ga even bellen heb echt honger, ow en niet bij die pizzeria van laatst, die was echt verbrand damn, doe gewoon Dominos
Lina pakte de tel aan en liep snel weer naar binnen om de pizza te bestellen.. Sanae kwam achter haar aanlopen..
Na een half uurtje stond de pizzakoerier voor de deur en Lina liet Amin de deur opendoen zodat hij meteen kon betalen 

Nadat ze helemaal vol zaten stond Lina op om even alles snel op te ruimen en weg te zetten.
Amin: Ik zit zo vol dat ik bang ben dat ik niet meer kan rijden man!
Sanae gaf hem een speels klapje op zijn buik: Ga even traplopen, zal je goed doen a gekkerd. Je hebt ook echt veel gegeten, was je bang dat je onderweg niks kan eten ofzo  Volgens mij krijg je een klein buikje als je zo doorgaat met eten 
Amin stond abrupt op om haar te grazen te nemen maar Sanae  die niet zo veel als Amin had gegeten  was een stuk sneller en kon makkelijk wegkomen..
Amin: 3efrita.. wacht maar.. je krijgt geen enkele kus of knuffel meer.. 
Sanae begon nu hard te lachen: Volgens mij ben JIJ degene die niet zonder kan. Dus ga niet met iets dreigen wat JOUW zwakte is. 

Isam zat geamuseerd naar het stelletje te kijken toen Lina binnenkwam..
Ben klaar.. even alles goed afsluiten en dan kunnen we wel gaan denk ik?  Ze keek Amin aan  
We moeten mama trouwens zo bellen. Ze zei dat we even een belletje moesten geven voordat we van huis gingen, waarschijnlijk zo een check dit check dat gesprekje 
Amin: Is goed, dat mag je trouwens wel gewoon met je eigen telefoon doen. Bellen naar het buitenland wesh 7ma9ti wella?!
Lina: haha a joe3, mama heeft hier ergens nog zo een kaartje waarmee je naar Marokko kan bellen, we doen gewoon via huistelefoon. Ga jij anders vast boven alles sluiten en controleren voor de laatste keer dan bel ik mama op..

Na alles te checken, en een hele preek van de ouders van Lina & Amin stonden ze dan eindelijk voor de deur om de 3 sloten 20 keer te checken. 
Zo.. Ze waren er klaar voor.. Lekker 5 weken van huis.. naar een heel ander land, met andere sferen, mensen.. en bovenal.. avonturen.. want er stond hun nog heel wat te wachten.







*

----------


## Firdous85

Ga zo door meid!! En tamtam heeft gelijk! Je zou echt aan moeten denken om een boek te schrijven, je bent er goed in  :Cool:  
Dat wordt ook nog eens lekker bijverdienen voor je  :geld:  

XxxX

----------


## Dileyla

*Hihi firdous! 
Ik heb het al zo druk.. 
En eerlijk gezegd vind ik mezelf niet zo heel goed hehehe.. 
Doe het ook meer voor de lol, en ik weet zelf hoe het is om een verhaal te lezen en dat iemand het niet afmaakt.. dan word je echt GEK!
Dus heb besloten wel gewoon af te schrijven koste wat kost hihi..
Tot gauwtjes weer honeys..
Kus..*

----------


## Firdous85

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *Hihi firdous! 
> Ik heb het al zo druk.. 
> En eerlijk gezegd vind ik mezelf niet zo heel goed hehehe.. *



Schat, als je niet goed was dan zou niemand je verhaal zo lang lezen. I.p.v. dat heb je veel trouwe fans en dat bewijst dat je goed bent!  :Wink:  

XxxX

----------


## xxmiriamxx

toppie>>>>  :Wink:

----------


## Dileyla

> _Geplaatst door Firdous85_ 
> *Schat, als je niet goed was dan zou niemand je verhaal zo lang lezen. I.p.v. dat heb je veel trouwe fans en dat bewijst dat je goed bent!  
> 
> XxxX*


Hihi, thanks lieverd.. kus..


Ps: Kom op... reactiesssss!!   :handbang:

----------


## fatima0611

Echt waar, je hebt dat heel mooi geschreven!!  :wow:  
Je hebt echt talent !!  :duim: 
Studeer goed voor je examens!!  :student: 


P.S.: Niet vergeten meer vervolgjes te schrijven!!  :grote grijns:   :hihi: 

Dikke zoen!!  :blauwe kus: 

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:handbang:   :jumping:

----------


## samekke

gewoon weg prachtig, van in het begin al en de spanning blijft er in.
dat heb ik bij andere verhalen nog niet echt meegemaakt.

proficiat meid

----------


## Barbiee

Snelverder!! heb mijn centraal examenss aanstaande week,, ik h0op je nog te kunnen volgens..zal VAST wel.. :grote grijns:  
en jij 0ok n0g hl vl suc6met je tentamens!! Slagen dit jaar  :handbang:  


j d0et het t0pp!! kan gwn niet betet.. 
 :love2:  

en ik magh die KARIM niet,, bah bah wat een vent..  :dood: 

xx [L]

----------


## arhaz

heeey!!

zo he dat heb je snel gedaan! en super ook nog!!!!
ik weet nu wel wat je te wachten staan, he 

veel sneller en veel beter, hahaha

Arhaz

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

[GLOW=firebrick]*WAUW!!!

ik heb dat verhaal in een keer gelezen....oeff gwn geen woorden voor dat...... het is gwn prachtig meid....  


tjaaa ben namelijk je nieuwe fan...  

ga snel verder.....je hebt egt talent!!!!



kusjaa ilham..*   [/GLOW]

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,

Ik ben echt heel erg blij met je 2 snelle vervolgjes, en hoop dat het altijd zo door blijft gaan

Ze waren echt prachtig, blijf zo doorgaan.


sucses 


xx Fa xx

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

*[GLOW=silver]ga gauw verder!!!!


ik w8t op een nieuwe vervolg..!!!


ben namelijk gwn te verslavend aan dit verhaal..:P

kusjaa ilham   [/GLOW]*

----------


## Firdous85

Wij willen meer!
Wij willen meer!
Wij willen meer!  :boer:  

Ik verheug me op het volgende stukje  :hardlach:  

Dikke zoentjes!

----------


## Dileyla

He liefjes van me! SUPER al die top reacties! Ben al bezig geweest met vervolgje typen. Zal hem vanavond proberen te plaatsen.. Denk dat iedereen het druk heeft momenteel! Tentamensssssssss ik kan me P niet meer halen maar ik ben aan het blokken om over te gaan hihihi.. Inshallah gaat dat lukken.. 
Tot snellll
Kuskus..

----------


## Barbiee

ik ga hem vanavond ZEKERR lezenn.. :grote grijns:  

enn ik heb mijn biologie-examen van vandaag verpest.. :huil:  
maar 'k ga inshallah Slagen!!  :handbang:  

xx(K)

----------


## Dileyla

*Zoals beloofd schatties.. Geniet ervan.. Kusje

(ps: Barbiee.. komt goed lieverd, zal een du3a voor je doen! Allah y 3awnek)
 

#######################


Het zonnetje scheen fel in frankrijk.. 
Ze waren net voor de grens van Spanje. Het was bloedheet in de auto. De reis was wisselvallig. 
De ene keer was het supergezellig en leek het alsof Amin er helemaal geen erg in had dat zij en Isam zo leuk aan het kletsen en lachen waren. 

Aan de andere kant was het af en toe muisstil in de auto. Dan sliepen de dames en probeerde Amin Isam te entertainen zodat hij niet in slaap viel achter de stuur en omgekeerd als Isam reed was Amin de entertainer.

Sanae zag een kant van Isam die ze niet veel eerder had gezien. Ze zag wat haar vriendin in hem zag. Hij had een onwijze gevoel voor humor en zoals Lina hem af en toe omschreef terwijl ze verhaaltjes vertelde over hem wist ze dat het een lieverd was.

Sanae: Lieverd, gaan we zo stoppen moet echt nodig naar de wc.
Amin: Ja is goed schat.. we zijn zoiezo bij de grens van Spanje daar rijden we even overheen en dan stoppen we, oke? Of kan je het echt niet even een klein half uurtje inhouden? 
Sanae: Nee dat is goed..
Amin: Is Lina nog niet wakker dan?
Sanae: Nee die slaapt nog.. 
Amin: Echt h als zij slaapt.. je hoort haar niet eens.. soms wil je haar even schudden om te kijken of ze wel nog leeft. 
Isam onderdrukte een glimlach.. ze lag er zo vredig bij.. zo stil.. ze sliep als een roosje.. en hij vond het heerlijk om via zijn zijspiegel af en toe naar binnen te spieken.. 
Sanae: Ja zij slaapt echt onwijs stil.. ze snurkt niet niks.. de man met wie zij gaat trouwen zal wel erg blij zijn.. hihi..

Ze probeerde een blik van Isam op te vangen zonder dat Amin dat door had.. en dat was gelukt.. hij knipoogde onopvallend naar haar ter bevestiging..
Amin: of hij zal juist de hele nacht wakker liggen omdat hij bang is dat ze niet leeft aangezien ze zo stil is.
Isam: Wat heb jij liever, dat ze gn geluid maakt.. of dat ze snurkt als een gek?
Amin: Hehe ewa wat mij betreft is die keuze snel gemaakt.. O Sanae, jij snurkt toch niet h?  
Sanae: Anders wat? Wat als ik als een gek snurk elke nacht.. zou je me dan niet meer willen ofzo?
Ze stak haar neus in de lucht.. 
Dat alleen om hem te pesten want zij snurkte ook niet
Amin: Nee dat bedoel ik niet..  Sanae kon goed acteren want ze keek hem dreigend aan terwijl ze van binnen echt moest lachen  ik accepteer je zoals je bent dat weet je toch.. als je snurkt dan koop ik wel van die earplugs hehe..
Sanae schoot in de lach: Ik denk dat ik die eerder nodig zal hebben. Toen Isam net aan het rijden was en jij viel een beetje in slaap toen hoorde ik je echt wel geluid maken. Het was dan niet zo erg als snurken maar je hoorde wel degelijk iets.. Dus ja.. ik zal dan maar met de earplugs moeten slapen  
Amin: Hehe, wat maakt het uit, jij accepteert mij toch ook zo.. met al mijn gebreken!

Sanae en Amin waren nog wat aan het lachen toen Lina langzaam aan wakker begon te worden en een klein beetje met haar ogen aan het knipperen was. Het kon ook niet anders als Sanae zowat in haar oor aan het lachen was.. 
Haar blik ging meteen naar de passagierstoel voorin. Ze zocht naar Isam. Dat was wat ze als eerst wilde zien als ze wakker werd.

Hij had het door.. gek genoeg was hij ook op zoek naar haar blik.. hij knipoogde naar haar..
Lina kreeg een glimlach op haar gezicht.. 

Net op dat moment keek Amin in zijn binnenspiegel en zag dat ze wakker was..
Amin: rise and shine beauty ben je eindelijk wakker?
Lina: Eindelijk? Je doet alsof ik de hele reis heb zitten slapen joh..
Amin: Nou niet de hele reis maar minstens  van de reis.. en je was me toch een partij aan het snurken damn! Niet normaal meer.. we werden helemaal gek van je..  Amin moest zich inhouden niet te gaan lachen  
Lina keek een beetje verwart. Ze had naar haar weten zelf niet door dat ze snurkt.. kan het zijn dat ze zich gestresst voelde? Schijnt dat je dan wel snurkt.. Hmm.. ze zat even te piekeren.. 
Lina: Kan best, komt omdat ik misschien niet goed lig?

Isam schoot door haar hoofd. Wat gnant dat hij haar moest horen snurken dacht ze bij zichzelf.. 
Ze voelde bijna dat ze een blosje zou krijgen toen Amin in de lach schoot..
Sanae: Jij bent zo gemeen Amin, meskiena, je had haar laten denken dat ze echt snurkt..
Isam draaide zich nu half in zijn stoel om en keek haar aan..
Isam: Als jij slaapt hoor je helemaaaaal niks. Zoals Amin zei: soms wil je even schudden om te kijken of je nog wel echt leeft..
Hij bleef haar nog even strak aankijken..
Lina schoot nu ook in de lach: Ja wat wil je anders? Dat ik allerlei liedjes ga snurken, kan ook leuk zijn

Na een weer gezellige bui die ze hadden reden ze over de grens van Spanje. 
Ze parkeerde bij de eerste pompstation die ze tegemoet kwamen en stapte de auto uit om even de benen te strekken. Ze stopten niet al te vaak. Zo waren ze sneller bij plaats van bestemming.. Aangezien ze alle 4 zo snel mogelijk van hun vakantie willen genieten..

Sanae en Lina liepen richting de toiletten om zich even op te frissen en daarna zouden de heren gaan..
Sanae: Ik ga denk ik even douche, voel me zo vies.. 
Lina: hmm dan moeten we dat echt heel snel doen want anders komen de heren naar ons zoeken.
Sanae: Maar, ik durf niet alleen in zon hokje. Ze staan ver van elkaar vandaan joh.. 
Lina: dan gaan we samen in 1? Geeft mij ook een veiliger gevoel..
Sanae: hihi kej.. jallah zied snel we nemen alles mee, ff opfrissen zal ons goed doen, en dan slapen we vanavond ook wat beter..

De dames hadden zich lekker opgefrist en na wat anders aan te hebben getrokken en een klein beetje mascara en gloss op te hebben gedaan voelde ze zich weer heerlijk..

Net toen ze de toiletten uitliepen zagen ze een groepje jongens aan de kant van de weg. Vermoedelijk uit Frankrijk.  als ze de kenteken van de auto goed hadden gezien waartegen ze leunden  
Ze konden het niet laten wat gladde en vunzige opmerkingen te maken in het Arabisch. 
De dames probeerde er niet op te reageren totdat een van de gasten voor hun ging staan.
Zo koppig als Lina en Sanae waren liepen ze met een boog om hem heen zonder hem een blik te gunnen.

Daar kon onze fransmannetje niet tegen en al gauw greep hij Lina bij de arm.
Lina: b3ed meni! (laat me met rust)
Ze probeerde zich los te wringen maar hij leek het niet te snappen dat ze niks van hem wilde..
Ze riep nog wat en Sanae die probeerde haar nog te trekken maar tevergeefs..
Net op het moment dat fransmannetje wat wilde zeggen voelde hij een vuist op zijn gezicht.
Lina keek op, blij, maar toch een beetje in paniek.
Isam had hem tegen de grond geslagen en begon erop los te slaan..
Lina en Sanae probeerde hem los te maken maar de kracht die Isam op dat moment bezat was haast onwerkelijk. Pas toen Amin aan kwam rennen en hem van fransmannetje aftrok hield hij op met slaan.
Hij kon ook niet anders..
Hij keek nog steeds naar de jongeman die op de grond lag.
Amin vroeg wat er was en Lina die nog in shock was kon niet antwoorden. Ze wilde Isam proberen te bedaren. Op een of ander manier, elke keer wanneer zij in problemen raakte was hij er om haar te redden. Alsof hij een of ander radar bezit die kan aanvoelen wanneer ze hem nodig heeft..
De jongeman krabbelde omhoog en zijn vrienden die het hele tafereel hadden gezien durfde niet meer in te gaan op wat er gebeurd was aangezien ze aan Isams gezicht konden zien hoe woedend hij wel niet was.
Sanae antwoordde in plaats van Lina: Hij sprak ons eerst aan, wij reageerde niet en liepen door, daar kon hij blijkbaar niet tegen dus greep hij Lina bij haar arm en wilde haar niet loslaten. Isam zag dit van een afstand en is hierheen gerend en de rest kun je zelf invullen..
Amin was nu ook woedend. Niemand moest aan zijn zusje komen!! Hij wilde aanstalten maken om richting de jongeman te lopen..
Sanae zag dit en probeerde hem nu te bedaren. 
Sanae: Saf Amin, Isam heeft hem toch al op zijn plek gezet.. is genoeg..
Lina ging nu tussen Isam en Amin staan..
Ze moest hem bedanken.. ALWEER 
Lina: Isam.. sorry.. bedankt..
Ze wist hoe raar/dom dit klonk maar ze kwam even niet uit haar woorden.. 
Ze wilde nu het liefst in zijn armen schuilen en zich veilig voelen bij hem.. Hij was haar beschermengel..
Amin was nu iets gekalmeerd en trok Isam bij zich.. (mannenknuffel  )
Amin: subhanAllah.. dit is alweer de 2de keer dat je haar red man.. ik zou bijna willen dat je met haar trouwt dan weet ik zeker dat ze altijd veilig zal zijn..

Geen van 3 reageerde hierop. Ze keken elkaar vanuit de ooghoeken aan.. Hmmmm.



*

----------


## Firdous85

Wauw!! Wat een superstukje heb je geschreven!! Klasse hoor!!

Just go on girl!!  :lachu:  

Dikke zoen!!

----------


## samekke

wow MOOOOOOOIIIIII

----------


## fatima0611

Wajauuuuww!!  :wow:  
Weer een prachtige vervolg!!  :ole:  

Dileyla, blijven schrijven h!!  :hihi:   :regie: 
Echt waar zo prachtig!!  :duim: 


Dikke zoen!!  :player:  

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## Barbiee

Z Prachtigg!!!  :love2:  
ik kan niet meer wachten..enn 
bedankt voor je dua..inshallah ga ik slagen  :nijn:  

xxxxX

----------


## Firdous85

Dileyla, alvast heel veel succes met je examens. Ik begrijp dat je het druk hebt, heb het zelf ook superdruk, maar heb altijd wel stiekem tijd om je stukjes te lezen  :maf2:  

Ik hoop dat het je nog lukt om een vervolg stukje te schrijven!!

Dikke zoen!!

----------


## Dileyla

*Lieve meiden van me! Dank jullie wel!! Ik heb aanstaande dinsdag Strafrecht tentamen dus ik ben druk aan het blokken. Heb wel een klein stukje getypt maar ik zal morgen nog even wat bijtypen en dan plaats ik hem kuskus!! suc6 liefjes!!*

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

*[GLOW=orange]aaaaaaaaahhhh wat een prachtigeee vervolgjeee men...

tjaaaa ik heb zelf ook examens....mohiem inschallah slagen we allemaal...



amien...


en ga gauw verder meid...

kusjaaa ilham   [/GLOW]*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Thnx voor het vervolg meid,,


en inderdaad Insha Allah slagen jullie allemaal,,

----------


## Dileyla

*Lieverdjes, zoals beloofd, geniet ervan.. Kusje

~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Amin was nu iets gekalmeerd en trok Isam bij zich.. (mannenknuffel  )
Amin: subhanAllah.. dit is alweer de 2de keer dat je haar red man.. ik zou bijna willen dat je met haar trouwt dan weet ik zeker dat ze altijd veilig zal zijn..

Geen van 3 reageerde hierop. Ze keken elkaar vanuit de ooghoeken aan.. Hmmmm.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Wat moest hij hierop reageren? Was dit weer zo een grap van Amin. Hij lachte niet.. Althans nog niet.. Wanneer zou het moment komen dat hij in lachen zou uitbarsten zoals hij dat altijd deed..

Isam moest dit akelige moment doorbreken. Hij moest eens weten hoe graag hij wilde trouwen met zijn zusje.. 
Haar voor eeuwig een veilig en beschermende gevoel geven. Hij wilde niets liever.
Maar dat kon hij nu natuurlijk niet zeggen. Dit was niet HET moment.. Of toch wel?

Daar kon hij niet lang meer over nadenken want Amin die ging weer recht tegenover hem staan en merkte dat het stil was. Maar nog steeds kwam er geen tweede reactie van Amin.

Totdat de stilte werd verbroken..
Amin: Weet je wat we doen. Isam ga jij maar even naar de toiletten, even opfrissen enzo. En ik blijf bij de dames. Daarna blijf jij even met hun, en dan ga ik even opfrissen oke? Dan gaan we daarna eten bij dat restaurantje aan de overkant.
Isam knikte, keek nog n keer Linas kant op en liep toen richting de toiletten.

De fransmannetjes waren ondertussen weer weggereden. Beter ook dacht Isam. Hij zou niemand heel laten.. Niemand moest zijn meisje aanraken

De meiden liepen stil achter Amin naar de auto toe.
Lina: Je hoeft echt niet te blijven Amin, we redden ons wel, er gebeurd niks meer.
Amin: Ja ja, net als net zeker, als Isam niets had gezien dan weten we niet wat hij had gedaan, hij kon ze zelfs meenemen. Sommige gasten zijn geflipt. Gelukkig maar dat Isam hem heeft gezien en hem er van langs heeft gegeven. Als ik had geweten wat er was gebeurd dan had ik mee geslagen in plaats van Isam van hem af te trekken.
Lina zag dat hij het echt meende. Het was maar goed ook dat hij niet meteen wist wat er gaande was want anders hadden ze hem misschien wel dood geslagen. Ze huiverde bij de gedachte.. 

Amin wendde zich toch Sanae en begon aan haar haar te friemelen terwijl ze ondertussen aan het praten waren.
Lina keek stil voor zich uit. In de verte zag ze Isam aanlopen.
Hij zag er weer gekalmeerd en opgefrist uit. De andere twee hadden hem nog niet opgemerkt.
Hij kreeg een glimlach op zijn gezicht toen hij naar haar keek. 
Hij dacht na terwijl hij naar haar toe liep.

Elke blik die ze hem gaf verwarmde zijn hart. Hij voelde zich altijd weer helemaal goed als hij in haar warme mysterieuze ogen keek.
De manier waarop ze daar verderop stond. Met haar vernauwde pretoogjes. Waarschijnlijk aan het nadenken. Dat deed ze wel vaker. Piekeren piekeren piekeren.
Hij wilde haar gedachtes vullen met mooie momenten, mooie gebeurtenissen zodat ze zich niet ongelukkig hoefde te voelen. Hij wist hoe moeilijk ze het soms had. 
Na die opmerking van Amin was ze stil geworden. Het rare van dat tafereel was dat Amin niet lachte. Dat deed hij altijd als hij een grapje maakt. 
Misschien meende hij dit? Hij was er verder ook niet op ingegaan..

Hij stond nu tegenover Lina en Amin en Sanae hadden hem nu ook opgemerkt. Hij had nog niks tegen haar gezegd, hij wilde wel, maar het moment was er even niet.
Amin keek op. Ik stel voor dat jij dan even bij de meiden blijft, dan ga ik me ook even opfrissen goed
Isam: Is goed. Tot zo..
Amin pakte nog wat spullen uit de auto en liep vervolgens richting de toiletten.
Lina zuchtte waarnaar Isam haar bui probeerde te peilen.
Hij wilde haar in zijn armen nemen.
Sanae die had wel door dat ze even alleen wilde zijn dus gaf ze hun een klein glimlachje en stapte in de auto. Zo hadden ze nog enigszins privacy. 

Lina wilde zo graag meteen in zijn armen duiken. Maar dat kon niet.. 
Hij ging tegenover haar staan met zijn rug naar de kant van de toiletten zodat Amin niks kon zien als hij weer zou aanlopen straks.
Hij pakte haar hand vast en drukte er een klein kusje op.
Hij verbrak de stilte.
Isam: Je bent zo lief als je slaapt..
Lina moest een lachje onderdrukken, ze dacht eigenlijk dat hij zou beginnen over die fransman.
Lina: Vind je? 
Isam knikte.
Lina: Alleen als ik slaap yek?
Isam: Nee.. als je wakker bent dan ben je superlief.
Lina: hmm.. gaat het trouwens weer wat beter met je, volgens mij zag je net een beetje zwart voor je ogen.
Isam dacht aan het tafereel. Niemand mag jou ongewenst aanraken. Ik kon het niet aanzien, en ja, de stoppen sloegen een beetje door.
Lina: Ben wel blij dat Amin je heeft tegengehouden, anders weet ik niet hoe het zou aflopen..
Isam: Aan de ene kant is het wel goed ja. Maar goed. Je hebt vast gehoord wat Amin zijn he..
Lina: Uhu..  ze wist meteen waar hij het over had, dat zinnetje herhaalde zich in haar hoofd 
Isam: Ik zou zo graag willen dat dat kon Lina.. Ik zou zo graag willen dat ik je voor eeuwig kon beschermen..
Lina werd warm onder zijn woorden. Hij bleef haar de hele tijd strak in de ogen aankijken.
Wat hield ze toch van deze jongeman. 
Lina: Ik hou zo van je lieverd.
Isam: Ik ook van jou honey..
Hij keek even om zich heen en trok toen even snel Lina tegen zich aan. 
Hij drukte een zacht kusje op haar lippen..


*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Toppie meid :goedzo:

----------


## samekke

nog nog nog nog....  :ole:   :handbang:

----------


## Firdous85

We want more!
We want more!!!!!!!!  :nijn:

----------


## El Noor

Prachtig, prachtig, prachtig  :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:  Ik ben dol op je verhaal meid(ook op u omdat jij het schrijft  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:  ) Ik vind jouw verhaal nog steeds de moeite om te volgen en zal dat blijven doen. Verder zit ik nu in de examens dus is het best wel een zware periode, hopelijk lukt het mij!
Als ik je verhaal lees dan bevind ik mij in een andere wereld, vreemd h en alles lijkt er zo romantisch, ...

dikke kus!!!

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,


Goed gedaan meid, ga zo door.

ik ben benieuwd wat erg gaat gebeuren, zou Amin ze samen zien???
En wat gaat er allemaal in Marokko gebeuren???

Vertel, vertel, vertel,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

xx Fa xx

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

*[GLOW=silver]meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!meer meer meer meer meer meer!!!!.......



ewa ga gauw verder..!!..:P  

kusjaa ilham  [/GLOW] *

----------


## arhaz

echt super vervolg!!
ik had niet anders van je verwacht!!

TOPPIE!!!

----------


## Barbiee

0ehhhh zo lieff die twee!!
verderrrrr :nijn: 

xx barbiee

----------


## Dileyla

*Liefjes van me, thankssssssss..... 
Druk met tentamens, maar heb toch even tijd gemaakt voor m'n lieve trouwe lezeressen! (en lezers  ) Geniet ervan.. Kus

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* * 


Hij keek even om zich heen en kwam trok toen even snel Lina tegen zich aan. 
Hij drukte een zacht kusje op haar lippen.. 

Ze genoten van het korte moment.
Dit had ze zo gemist. Hier hadden ze beide naar verlangt. Ze waren zo dicht bij elkaar maar toch zo ver..

Hij stond al gauw weer tegenover haar en Lina die schonk hem een veelzeggende lach.
Amin kwam in de verte aanlopen en al gauw ging Isam een stukje verderop staan. 
Sanae deed alsof ze wat uit de auto pakte en Lina die deed alsof ze met haar telefoon aan het spelen was.
Eigenlijk zo nep.
Een toneelstukje, dat was het, niets meer niets minder. 

Amin wist namelijk helemaal niks, en zo wilde ze het houden.. of hadden ze het mis? En was Amin wel degelijk ergens van op de hoogte?

Amin

Oef.. wat een reis toch ook. Ene keer erg gezellig, andere keer stil.. stil als maar kan. 
Alleen Isam die me een beetje probeert te entertainen maar zelf hem betrap ik erop dat hij soms zo stil word, en dan lijkt hij afgeleid. Ik let op wat hij doet. Ik betrap hem erop dat hij naar Lina aan het kijken is. En dan niet verlekkert. 
Helemaal niet, juist liefdevol, teder, ik ken die blik. Dat is de zelfde blik die ik heb als ik naar Sanae kijk. Ik herken mezelf in hem. 
Alsof het niet gekker kon, werd mijn zusje lastig gevallen en wie stond er meteen voor haar klaar om haar te redden? 
Ja ja, Isam. 
Alsof hij haar beschermengel was. Hij had zo een woede in zich. Toen ik hem zo op die jongen zag liggen was ik bang dat hij hem misschien wel zou doodslaan. 

En de opmerking die ik maakte..  - subhanAllah.. dit is alweer de 2de keer dat je haar red man.. ik zou bijna willen dat je met haar trouwt dan weet ik zeker dat ze altijd veilig zal zijn  
Ik weet het niet.. achteraf drong het door wat ik had gezegd. Ik maakte er geen grapje van zoals ik dat altijd al deed. Nee.. ergens meende ik het ook. Maar dat kan toch niet? 

Amin naderde de groep. 
Iedereen deed zijn ding. Onopvallend. 

Amin: Oke mensen, laten we de auto afsluiten en dan richting dat restaurantje we kunnen wel een degelijk maaltijd gebruiken, lekker rusten en dan rijden we nog een stuk door en dan zoeken we een plek om wat uit te rusten, goed idee?
Iedereen knikte, de auto werd afgesloten en in stilte liepen ze naar het restaurantje. 

Het zag er rustig en netjes uit. Alleen het gedeelte van de afhaal was nogal drukjes, blijkbaar was iedereen van de ff snel wat halen en wegwezen.
Zij niet. Zij wilden van hun maaltijd genieten. Anders waren ZIJ niet te genieten (  )

Sanae en Amin gingen knus naast elkaar zitten op een bankje en dat betekende dat Lina en Isam in het bankje tegenover hun gingen zitten.

Amin deed dit enigszins bewust. Hij wilde ze observeren. Kijken hoe ze op elkaar reageren in zijn bijzijn. Bovenal wilde hij kijken of Sanae ook op de zelfde dingen als hem let. Hij kon het haar niet zeggen. Iets weerhield hem hiervan.

De ober kwam al snel opnemen wat ze wilde drinken. Voordat hij vroeg naar de bestelling boog hij kort zijn hoofd en knikte vriendelijk. 
De ober: Buenas noches.. Qu quieres beber? (= Goedenavond, wat willen jullie drinken?)
Ze keken elkaar aan, Isam wilde net wat zeggen maar al gauw had de ober de conclusie getrokken dat geen van hen Spaans kon spreken, en dus niet van Spanje waren.
De ober, wiens Engels ook niet echt briljant was, maakte een gebaar waaruit ze konden opmerken dat hij vroeg wat ze wilden drinken.
Alle 4 reageerde ze met: Cola.. 
Nou dat was in ieder geval in elke taal het zelfde, niet? 

Amin: Wie kent er een beetje Spaans?  Amin lachte haast onhoorbaar 
Isam schraapte zijn keel en wilde net wat zeggen maar werd al gauw onderbroken..
Lina: a gek, we praten gewoon Engels hoor.. Hij moet het wel verstaan toch? Anders doen we gebarentaal net als hem  Zo veel hoeven we niet te zeggen, desnoods wijzen we aan welk nummertje we willen hebben op de menukaart. 
Amin die keek haar geamuseerd aan: ok dus slim zusje van me, dus jij kan deze menukaart voor mij ontcijferen? Al betwijfel ik het.. (mompelde hij binnesmonds) Hier heb je het, succes..

Isam en Sanae hadden het nu ook door en ook bij hun verscheen er een glimlach.
Lina stak haar neus in de lucht en pakte de menukaart aan van Amin. Ze laat zich niet bespotten, hoe het ook zij, ze komt heus wel achter wat er op de menukaart staat.. 
Ze nam het genteresseerd op en al gauw kwam ze wat bekende termen tegen.

Lina: nou het interesseert me bar weinig wat jullie nemen, met jullie geamuseerde blikken, ik neem een nummertje 15, Gambas gecombineerd met Ensaladilla & Papas fritas succes met jullie keuze..
Ze draaide zich om zoekend naar de ober zodat zij vast haar bestelling kon doen.
Amin en Sanae wisten niet zo goed wat ze nu moesten nemen, hun Spaans was vele malen slechter dan die van haar blijkbaar. Zij kwamen er niet zo goed uit. 
Isam die de menukaart rustig uit de handen van Amin nam begon te lachen.
Isam: Mensen toch, ik heb een ooit eens een cursus Spaans gehad. Ik kan het wel voor jullie vertalen.. Als ik alles dan nog een beetje onder de knie heb.. *-)
De ober had Lina snel door. 
Lina: Pardon?!
Isam keek haar nu extra geamuseerd aan: Jep, ik wilde wat zeggen maar jij was me voor, en daarna vond ik het wel geinig om het te zien..

Amin begon nu hard te lachen.
Isam wist dat als hij nu zou mee lachen dat blik op Linas gezicht er absoluut niet vriendelijker op zou worden.
De ober stond er inmiddels bij met een brede glimlach.
Isam sprak in zijn beste Spaans: Nosotros desear pedir.. (= wij willen bestellen)
De man glimlachte vriendelijk en keek hem met grote ogen aan. Het verbaasde hem dat hij toch redelijk goed Spaans sprak. 
Lina die keek hem aan met een verwonderde blik, dit had hij haar nooit verteld. Ergens moest ze een glimlach onderdrukken, het deed haar wel wat. De manier waarop hij Spaans sprak was nogal verleidelijk..
Amin en Sanae leken ook onder de indruk te zijn van zijn prestaties..
De ober: Bueno.. (=goed)
Isam: Tener usted uno minuto? (=heeft u een minuut)
De ober: Naturalmente...
De ober begreep dat ze nog even moesten bedenken wat ze namen.
Isam keek Lina aan en zag dat het haar wel wat deed, zijn Spaanse taalgebruik.. 
Hij knipoogde naar haar, en dit leek Amin ook te zien maar hij wende zijn blik al snel af zodat ze niet doorhadden dat hij het ook door had.
Isam vertaalde alles even snel..
Lina bleef bij haar keuze, en de iedereen zag wel wat in dat ideetje, ze besloten een 4 persoonsportie te nemen van dat gerecht. Vertaling was dus een beetje overbodig (  )
De ober knikte nogmaals vriendelijk en nam de bestelling op.

Amin die was een beetje in gedachte gezonken.
- Hij zag de blik in Linas ogen, hij dacht dat alleen Isam die blik had jegens haar, dat was dus blijkbaar niet zo.. Het gevoel was misschien wel wederzijds? Hij kon die conclusie niet te gauw trekken.. Hij besloot de rest van de reis te blijven observeren. Hij moest het weten, wat hij hiervan moest denken was hem nog vaag. Hij had gemengde gevoelens.. Wat moest hij hiervan vinden? -

Amin was nu back to reality.. 
Aangezien de ober aankwam lopen met de rijkelijk gevulde borden. Ze stonden te watertanden. Alle 4 hadden ze onwijs veel honger. 
Bismillah 
Ze genoten van hun maaltijd.. 
Maar tijdens het eten was Amin niet alleen bezig met zijn (heerlijke) maaltijd.. 
Nee, nee, ondertussen was hij ook aan het observeren.. Er ontging hem niets.. 
*

----------


## samekke

ga zo verder-heel mooi

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,

Meid je hebt het weer prachtig voor elkaar,
Je verhaal is gewoon weg om te smelten.

Ik wacht op een nieuw stukje,,,,veel sucses.

En ook met je examens natuurlijk.



xx Fa xx

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Eeyz, wou je effe zeggen dat ik op je verhaal ZOT ben  :hihi:  en dat je snel weer verder moet 
 :regie:  up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up

----------


## fatima0611

WAJAUUUWWWW!!  :wow:   :wow:  
ECHT EEN PRACHTIGE VERVOLG!!!  :Iluvu:  
JE KUNT ECHT MOOI SCHRIJVEN!!  :student:   :blij:  
NOOIT STOPPEN!!!  :regie:   :hihi: 


DIKKE ZOEN!!  :player: 

FATIMA  :belgie:

----------


## Firdous85

Waauw, dit vervolgje is gewoonweg mooi. Het wordt steeds spannender  :lachu:  

Ga zo door dileyla!! You go girl!!  :Wink:  


Hele dikke zoen!!

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

ga gauw verder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

heejj. meid heb je al een tijdje niet meer gereageerd maar gaa snel verder heb snel alles weer gelezen en ben er weer bij  :hihi:  
en je doet het weer goed zoals altijd kus  :blauwe kus:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Jaja, hij heeft ze door  :pimp:  


en nou weer een vervolg typen  :boogie:

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Slm,

je hebt nog altyd geen vervolgje getypt  :huil:  
en ik ben er nog steeds op aan het w8te  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .
Wil je gauw weer verder gaan :regie up up up up up up up up up up up


Greetz
S...

----------


## Dileyla

* Hey lieve fans van me,
Ik kan helaas geen vervolgje nog plaatsen.
Heb het echt heel druk met mijn tentamens, ben echt doodop. 
Dan is mijn inspiratie om te typen ook niet echt aanwezig, kan niet romantisch denken  
Ik zal heeeel gauw weer een lang vervolg plaatsen.

Boessa voor mn lieve fans.. 
*

----------


## Firdous85

Hey schatje!!

Hoe graag wij ook je vervolgje willen lezen, moet je eerst aan je examen denken, want dat is belangrijker! Wij, jou fans zullen gewoon lekker moeten wachten. Het is het wachten waard  :Wink:  


Dikke zoentjes!!

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,,,,,,,,

Ik heb het helemaal met firdous85 eens, we moeten gewoon even geduld hebben.



P.S geduld wordt altijd goed beloont. HAHA.


Salaam,
xx Fa xx

----------


## Barbiee

Ik heb ook nog wel geduld.. :nijn: 
maar vervolgje was top.. hihi:$

veel succes met je tentamens  :strik:

----------


## Dileyla

* Liefjes van me, 

SUPER SUPER bedankt voor jullie reacties en jullie geduld.. 
Ik weet hoe het is om op een vervolgje te wachten.. JE WORD ER GEK VAN!!

Heb daarom dus een kleiner stukje dan normaal getypt, ivm drukte, maar toch wel spannend hihi..

Geniet ervan..

Kus...  

##########

Maar tijdens het eten was Amin niet alleen bezig met zijn (heerlijke) maaltijd.. nee, nee, ondertussen was hij ook aan het observeren.. Er ontging hem niets.. 

------------------------

Na het eten stonden ze op en besloten maar weer verder te gaan. 
Ze zouden nog even rijden en dan stoppen om even wat te rusten, ze moesten de volgende dag net voor dat de middag aanbrak op plaats van bestemming zijn om de boot te pakken.

Ze zaten in de auto en ze waren alle 4 niet echt spraakzaam.
Af en toe wisselde ze een blik maar vreemd genoeg had niemand de neiging hele verhalen op te hangen.

Isam raakte in gedachte verzonken..
Amin die zat op me te letten, ik voelde het, zijn blik stond regelmatig op me. Hij heeft wat door 
Ik kan het niet maken om onder zijn neus zo te doen met zijn zusje.
Ik kan hier beter mee kappen. Nu komt de vraag omhoog. Zou ik de vriendschap met Amin opgeven voor een liefde tussen mij en Lina?
Dit was een moeilijke vraag. 

Enerzijds houd hij met heel zijn hart en ziel van Lina, aan de andere kant Amin is een hele goeie vriend van hem, en dit zou aanvoelen als verraad..

Lina die op de achterbank haar SUDOKU boekje te voorschijn haalde wilde zich even ergens anders op richten. 
Ze had echt even wat afleiding nodig. 
Ze vond het heel moeilijk om niet telkens haar blik op Isam te vestigen, ze was superopvallend aan het doen zo. Ze betrapte hem er ook op dat hij haar vanuit de zijspiegel aankeek.
Als Amin maar niks door krijgt  ging er door haar heen - 

Sanae die was in slaap aan het dompelen. Zo een reis is ook vermoeiend, en nu ze net gegeten heeft is het extra lekker om even te rusten.. 

Amin die vond het heerlijk om tijdens het rijden af en toe Sanae aan te kijken en als ze sliep had ze zo dan krulde haar lippen zich in een mooi lachje, zelfverzekerd als hij was bedacht hij zich dat ze vast over hem aan het dromen was. Hij kon net een lachje onderdrukken. Dit ontging Isam echter niet.

Isam: Kijk die grijns van je? Waar zit je met je gedachtes? 
Amin keek hem eerst niets begrijpend aan en al snel had hij door waar hij op doelde.
Amin: Binnenpretje. 
Verder zei hij niks.
Isam keek hem met opgetrokken wenkbrauwen aan. 
Amin keek hem grijnzend aan.. 
Isam: Gestoord
Amin: Jep, jij en ik zijn vrienden. Soort zoekt soort.
Isam knikte: vast wel... 
Maar ondertussen dwaalde zijn gedachtes weer af. Dit kwam toch wel in de buurt van zijn vraag.

Ze waren op plaats van bestemming, het werd al laat, te laat om door te rijden. 
Ze besloten een paar uurtjes in de buurt van een benzinestation te rusten. De dames moesten nog wel even snel naar het toilet en Amin zag dit als DE ultieme kans.
Amin: Isam, ga jij even met ze mee? Dan blijf ik bij de auto goed?
Amin observeerde Isam die instemmend knikte. Hij zag ergens een blik in zijn ogen, een veelzeggende blik, een blik waarop hij kon uitmaken dat hij dit met alle liefde deed.

Isam die de dames aankeek als teken dat ze konden gaan liepen al gauw voor hem uit richting de toiletten.
Hij versnelde zijn pas en al gauw liep hij naast hun. Hij ging precies in het midden staan. 
Isam: Zo, nu zijn jullie pas veilig  hij grinnikte en leek toen weer zijn aandacht te vestigen op Lina  

Ze waren uit zicht. Amin kon vanaf de plek dat de auto geparkeerd was niet zien of horen dat Isam ondertussen zich over Lina heen boog, en in haar oor fluisterde dat hij ontiegelijk veel van haar houdt.
Lina moest hiervan blozen. De nacht was al gevallen dus Isam viel het niet op.. 
Maar haar kennende wist hij wel dat haar kaken vast roodgloeiend waren.
Ze ging met haar hand over zijn wang. 
Ik hou ook van jou lieverd Ze draaide zich om en liep samen met Sanae de toiletten in.

Amin

Dit was mijn kans, mijn kans om te zien wat ze in mijn afwezigheid zouden doen..
Ik moet niet te opvallend zijn. Maar ik moet weten hoe zij zich gedragen.
Ik sluit de auto goed af, en loop achter hun aan, geruisloos, ik blijf op een afstand staan zodat ik kan zien wat er gebeurd maar zonder dat ik te opvallend bezig ben. 
Ik zie Isam tussen de dames lopen.. 
Hij lijkt te lachen.. als ik dat goed zie
Daarna zie ik dat hij Lina aankijkt. Lang, te lang.. 
Hij buigt zich naar haar toe.. fluistert iets in haar oor..
Ze kijkt hem aan, gaat met haar hand over zijn wang en zegt iets terug.. 
Dat was het dan. Ze hadden iets met elkaar..
Waarom gaat ze anders met haar hand over zijn wang?
Dat doet Sanae niet bij hem.. Wat moet ik hiervan vinden. Ik vermoedde wel iets.. maar om het echt te zien?? Dat kwam wel hard aan.. dat kwam vreemd aan, aan de ene kant woede, Sanae die lijkt niet verbaasd te zijn dus ze wist het ook..
Lina en Isam?!
Ze loopt achter Sanae aan de toiletten in, en Isam blijft buiten wachten
Ik moet terug naar de auto..
Geruisloos als ik achter ze aankwam, zo geruisloos liep ik weer terug.. opende de auto en liet me op de stoel vallen..

Er ging van alles door hem heen.. WAT MOEST HIJ NU?!



*

----------


## Firdous85

Super zoals te verwachten!!  :ole:  

Ga zo door!!



Dikke zoen  :engel:

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Ik vind je verhaal egt heel mooi en ontroerend, je hebt dit al zkr vaker gehoord (You've got talent girl)  :hihi:  

 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  

Snel weer verder gaan AUB

----------


## samekke

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nu moet je echt wel dooor gaan meid!!!
ik kan de spanning niet meer aannnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!

----------


## arhaz

SUPER!!! meid

Ga zo door!!


hoe zijn je tentamens gegaan??

----------


## Dileyla

*Ahh superbedankt schatties inoe.. hihi ik ben DOL op reacties  

Mijn tentamens zijn donderdag pas afgelopen arhaz, het ging verschillend.. hehe heb er 5 gehad, denk dat ik er 4 wel haal.. inshallah.. !!! kusje..*   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Barbiee

Wonderfull wonderfull wonderfullll,
niet te geek z spannend !! 
aaaa i'm driving crzy  :nijn:  

oeeeh morgen krijg ik mijn uitslag... k h0op da ik ben geslaagd!!

xxxx kom op met die vervolgjee  :strik:

----------


## Dileyla

*Liefjes, heb een klein verrassinkje omdat ik jullie zo lief vind!!

Geniet ervan.. Kussiet..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Geruisloos als ik achter ze aankwam, zo geruisloos liep ik weer terug.. opende de auto en liet me op de stoel vallen..

Er ging van alles door hem heen.. WAT MOEST HIJ NU?!

-------------

Amin

Hij voelde zo veel..
Maar voornamelijk woede.. 
Waarom had ik dit niet eerder doorgehad?!
Dit gebeurde onder mijn neus en ik was gewoon blind!
Hoelang was dit al gaande? 
Hoe kon Sanae zo hard tegen me liegen, doen alsof ze van niks wist?
Hoe kon Isam me zo verraden?
Hoe kon Lina me dit aandoen?

Het liefst wilde hij nu op ze af stappen en hun meteen op hun plek zetten. Maar dat kon hij niet maken.
Hij was ver heen wat zijn gedachtes betreft maar hij kon dit niet hier doen. 
In de staat waarin hij nu verkeerde dan stond hij niet in voor zijn daden.

Het idee alleen al, dat ze daar waren ze nu waren in zijn afwezigheid deden wat ze wilde, en als ze terug waren zouden ze weer het toneelstukje op voeren..

Hij kon ze niet zien meer, nu even niet, hij besloot snel zijn slaapzak buiten uit te klappen en te doen alsof hij sliep want hij kon ze nu echt niet zien, hij wilde ze niet zien!!

Isam, Lina en Sanae kwamen al gauw daarna bij de auto staan en zagen Amin al liggen..
Sanae keek op: Slaapt hij al?
Sanae die boog zich over hem heen maar Amin die reageerde niet.
Sanae: Wat gek, hij zou toch eerst even naar de toiletten gaan zo? 
Lina en Isam bekeken hem, zij vonden dit ook heel gek..
Isam: Misschien is hij gewoon doodop. Laat hem maar slapen, we moeten over een paar uur de laatste uurtjes rijden naar de boot.

Lina die voelde dat er iets niet goed was. Zij had Amin vaker zien slapen, en hoe hij er nu bij lag, dat zag er niet uit alsof hij sliep.
Isam en Sanae hadden niks door maar iets in Lina vrat aan haar.
Ze kent Amin, ze kent hem door en door, hij zou dit nooit zomaar doen..
Ze besloot niks te zeggen en kneep even in Isams hand en liep zonder wat te zeggen naar de auto..


Sanae kwam haar achterna..
Sanae: Lieverd, wat is er?
Lina: Niks, wat moet er zijn?  ze probeerde een glimlach op te zetten maar van binnen voelde ze zich klote, er was iets dat voelt ze gewoon  
Sanae: Ik begrijp Amin niet, waarom gaat hij zomaar slapen? Zo lang waren we ook weer niet weg?
Lina: Hij is gewoon moe lieverd, niks aan de hand..

Ze loog, ze wist dat er wel degelijk iets aan de hand was. Ze wou dat ze dit gevoel niet had..
Ze probeerde een juiste houding aan te nemen, om toch even haar ogen te sluiten, ze kon Isam zien liggen als ze naar buiten keek..
Wat wilde ze toch graag tegen hem aankruipen en hopen dat het gevoel dat ze nu had weg zou gaan..
Het was een gevoel die ze niet kon plaatsen.
Ze was immers Amins tweelingzusje..
Zij van alle mensen in de wereld weet hoe hij in elkaar zit en wanneer er iets niet goed zit. 
Een instinct die ze bezaten gaf dat aan, en die liet haar nooit in de steek.

Amin

Ik kon moeilijk doen alsof er niks aan de hand was, maar ik besloot maar op te staan, ze waren erin getrapt. Ze dachten dat ik sliep. Sanae deed wel een beetje achterdochtig maar Isam had haar snel stil gekregen.
De rest sliep nog..
Ik liep richting de toiletten om me op te frissen toen ik terug kwam werden ze na een kwartier n voor n wakker.
Eerst Isam die me slaapdronken aankeek.
Hoe moest ik reageren? Het is een goede vriend van me, maar ik zou hem nu echt graag een op zijn oog willen geven..
Daarna Sanae die me ook half slapend aankeek, ze zei niks. 
Ze wilde wat zeggen maar ik liep weg roepend dat ik wat te eten ging halen.
Ik voelde haar ogen in me rug prikken, maar ik draaide me niet om. 
Waarom zou ik?
Zij is degene geweest die tegen me heeft staan liegen. 
Ik zag aan de overkant een bord staan met een verwijzing naar een nachtwinkel in de buurt.
Ik liep erheen en al snel kwam ik een winkel tegen, ik kocht wat eten en drinken en liep weer terug. 
Ze stonden nu alle drie klaarwakker tegen de auto aangeleund.
Ik werd nu vast geconfronteerd met het feit dat ik gister gewoon ben gaan slapen
Ik hield me zo in, ze stonden daar tegenover me een toneelstukje op te voeren.
Ik wilde roepen, gillen, schreeuwen dat ze nu wel konden stoppen met hun acteerwerk en mans genoeg moesten zijn om de feiten op tafel te leggen. 
Ik raapte al mijn moed bij elkaar en besloot me te kalmeren en te doen alsof er niks was, ik kan immers ook acteren, niet alleen zij!

Amin: Heb wat te eten gehaald. We vertrekken zo.
Hij keek ze niet aan, legde het eten en drinken neer en ging op de grond zitten op een rieten kleedje.
Sanae: Amin, is er iets? Je doet zo gek, je sliep ook toen wij terugkwamen daarnet.. wat was dat dan?
Amin schraapte zijn keel: Er is niks, wat moet er zijn? Ik was gewoon moe, ben al de hele dag aan het rijden, mag ik?
Hij probeerde zijn lippen tot een klein glimlachje te krullen maar het lukte hem niet zo goed dus besloot hij te doen alsof hij bezig was met zijn telefoon.
Lina die Amin een doordringende blik gaf zag dat haar vermoedens kloppen.
Er was iets, en nu moest zij erachter komen wat er was.

Isam die wist niet zo goed hoe hij zich moest gedragen, hij at een broodje op en wat te drinken en wende zich toen tot Amin.

Isam: Vind je het goed als ik nu rij tot de boot?
Amin keek hem eerst lang aan.. en reageerde toen: Wat jij wilt..
Sanae en Isam kregen nu ook een vermoeden, er was iets.

Als ze weten wat er was, dan zouden ze niet weten hoe ze zich moesten gedragen, dat is iets wat klopt als een bus.
Ze stapten de auto in en legde hun laatste loodjes af naar de boot..








*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:jumping:  toppie meid,,

----------


## samekke

bangelijkkkkkk  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## arhaz

> _Geplaatst door Dileyla_ 
> *Ahh superbedankt schatties inoe.. hihi ik ben DOL op reacties  
> 
> Mijn tentamens zijn donderdag pas afgelopen arhaz, het ging verschillend.. hehe heb er 5 gehad, denk dat ik er 4 wel haal.. inshallah.. !!! kusje..   *


insha allah, heb je ze allemaal gehaald!!!

ik las een keer dat je tentamen strafrecht had, ff gokje: je doet hbo rechten of sjd. Maar je kunt ook super slim zijn en rechten aan de uni doen........  :wijs:  



MAAR TOP VERHAAL MEID!! GA GAUW VERDER!!!!

----------


## Dileyla

*Top reacties, ga doorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Hihi.. arhaz.. ik ben niet superslim, maar uhm, ja doe wel Rechten aan de uni.. :$:$*

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam meid,

Je hebt het weer goed voor elkaar.
En wat mij betreft mag je elke keer een kort stukje neer zetten, als het maar niet te lang duurt.

Nog veel sucses met je tentamens, mag Allah je helpen.


Veel Liefs+ Salaam 



xx Fa xx

----------


## Dileyla

* Ik had er weer eens extra zin in.. zoals TamTam laatst zei: P.S geduld wordt altijd goed beloont. Kussie..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Als ze zouden weten wat er was, dan zouden ze niet wisten hoe ze zich moesten gedragen, dat is iets wat klopt als een bus.
Ze stapten de auto in en legde hun laatste loodjes af naar de boot.. 

De rest van de reis was het stil, althans verbaal doodstil, de spanning was om te snijden. 
Iedereen was zo een beetje in zijn of haar eigen dachten verzonken.
Het muziek stond ook niet bepaald hard wat maakte dat elke kleine beweging die ze maakten goed hoorbaar waren.

Af en toe hoorde je een zucht van Sanaes kant, die was zo gerriteerd, ze snapte Amins plotselinge omwenteling niet. Hij was een aantal uur geleden nog zo liefdevol, en daarna veranderde hij, hij was zelfs een beetje kil, ging er door haar heen. 

Zowel Lina, Sanae als Isam hadden bij hun gedachtes niet het idee dat Amin ze wellicht wel gezien had. Nee dat was geen optie. Ze dachten daar absoluut niet aan. 
Sanae dacht dat ze misschien wat verkeerds had gezegd.
Isam die dacht dat hij gewoon doodmoe was.
Lina die twijfelde nog. Haar eerste idee was dat er misschien wat aan de hand was met haar ouders in Marokko. Ze wilde er niet aan denken. Ze verdrong de gedachte en richtte zich weer op haar Sudoku.

Eenmaal aangekomen was het druk, iedereen was wild aan het praten, luidruchtig als ze waren. Her en der werd er zelfs flink geruzied.
Isam parkeerde ergens in de buurt van de boot. De boot hebben ze in ieder geval wel gehaald, dat scheelt. Het zou niks zijn als ze nog een aantal uur in stilte en spanning op de volgende boot zouden moeten wachten.
Isam: Ik stel voor dat Amin en ik even naar de boot gaan, kaartjes halen, dan blijven jullie in de auto zitten goed?  hij wende zich tot de dames die beide in stilte knikte 
Amin die geen woord wisselde pakte alle benodigde papieren en liep samen met Isam de auto uit.

Isam die keek Amin lang aan voordat hij besloot hem aan te spreken.
Isam: Is er iets Amin?
Amin die keek hem aan en reageerde luchtig: Nee, wat moet er zijn?
Isam: Vertel jij het me maar.
Amin: Er is niks, 
Isam: Weet je het zeker?
Amin: Hou toch op man, als er wat was had je het gehoord. 
Amin dacht bij zichzelf: als ik je zou weten wat er was, en ik gaf het toe, dan zou je ze voelen.. maar hij hield zich in en liep naar een van de mannen toe om kaartjes te kopen. Isam keek hem verward aan en liep achter hem aan.

Sanae: Als Amin straks terug komt dan ga ik hem echt even aanspreken op zijn gedrag. Als hij ergens mee zit en hij wilt het niet vertellen dat moet hij het niet op ons afreageren. 
Lina: Amin is zo Sanae, als hij ergens mee zit dan klapt hij dicht, niets persoonlijks maar dan komt er echt niks zinnigs uit, alleen de hoognodige bespreekt hij op dat moment. Verder wil hij met rust gelaten worden.
Sanae: Ik ben minstens net zo koppig als hem, als hij zo door blijft gaan dan kan ik het nog veel langer volhouden.
Lina: Ah joh, er is vast niks, hij is gewoon heel moe, dan is hij chagrijnig, dit is niet de eerste keer dat hij zo is toch.  ze loog alweer, hij was niet moe, er was wat anders alleen wist zij het zelf ook niet- 

Het was superwarm, de dames wilde naar het toilet om zich op te frissen. Ze voelde zich vies, in de boot hadden ze een paar uurtjes om even te douchen en om te kleden. Ze moesten natuurlijk wel mooi aankomen in Marokko he.. (  )

De heren waren terug en die hadden medegedeeld dat ze 2 kamers naast elkaar hadden.
Het waren 6 uurtjes, dan konden ze even liggen, opfrissen, omkleden. 

Het duurde niet lang voordat ze de boot in konden rijden.
Het was zoals altijd superdruk, heisa, gegil, alsof de boot zonder hen zou vertrekken. 
Als je een kaartje had dan was je toch verzekerd van je reis en kamer? Al die drama om niks.

De kaartencontrole was geweest. Ze parkeerde de auto en zochten naar hun kamer.Het was een kamer op een van de hogere etages, kost wat meer, maar dat is altijd beter dan in de kelder van de boot waar je elke beweging voelde. 

Ze besloten eerst even op te frissen alvorens ze de boot gingen verkennen.
Amin en Isam deelde een kamer, en Lina en Sanae uiteraard.
De dames hadden in Nederland al uitgezocht wat ze zouden aantrekken als ze in de boot waren. 
De eerste indruk was belangrijk he. Ze moesten er tip top in orde uit zien en men moest daar in Marokko vooral niet denken dat ze uitgeput waren en geen reis aankonden. 

Lina en Sanae loste elkaar af met douche, en daarna gingen de heren.
Na een paar uurtjes rusten klopte Amin op de deur van de dames  Sanaes ogen straalden eerst, haar mannetje zag er superleuk uit - en vroeg droog: we gaan de boot verkennen, willen jullie mee?
Sanaes blik veranderde, ze keek hem doordingend aan maar Amin leek niet onder de indruk te zijn van haar blik.
Lina antwoordde in haar plaats want Sanae die wilde hem naar ze keel vliegen met zijn koele gedrag.
Ja we gaan mee, geef ons een kwartiertje, dan zijn we helemaal klaar goed?
Normaal gesproken zou Amin hier tegenin gaan en een grapje maken over hun uiterlijk maar dit keer niet. Dit keer leek hij haast kalm. 
Amin: Goed  niet meer en niet minder kwam eruit. Hij trok de deur weer achter zich dicht en ging op bed liggen in zijn kamer.
Isam die was ook al omgekleed. Hij had een baggy lichte spijkerbroek aan met een roze shirtje erop waarin zijn gespierde  maar niet overdreven gespierde  torso goed tot zijn recht kwam. Daaronder bruine leren teenslippers. (hij kon het hebben met ze goed verzorgde tenen  ) 
Zijn haar behoefde geen extra zorg. Isam had namelijk een mooie Scofield-kapsel. 

Amin keek hem aan en wende zijn blik af.
Enerzijds kon hij wel begrijpen dat Lina verliefd werd op iemand als Isam. 
Het is een nette jongen, goed gekleed altijd, mooie koppie, MET INHOUD. Hij praktiseert de Islam goed, een beetje een total package..
Maar dan nog  zei een ander stemmetje in zijn hoofd  dit hadden ze niet mogen don. 
Wie weet wat ze nog meer verborgen hielden. Met dat gepieker had Amin niet eens door dat hij al een kwartier verder was.
De dames klopte nu op de deur.
Gaan we?
Lina stond tegenover Isam die de deur met een zwaai opende.
Een blik zei voldoende.
Ze zaten elkaar stralend aan te kijken.
Wat wilde Isam toch graag zijn meisje in zn armen nemen en vertellen hoe mooi hij haar wel niet vond. 
Amin die ging gauw achter het stelletje staan en riep abrupt dat ze nu wel mochten lopen.
Ze sloten de deuren goed af en zo liepen ze richting de winkels en restaurantjes in de boot.
Ze hadden nog 2 uurtjes die ze moesten vullen.

Je zag gezinnen op stoelen in slaap gevallen. 
Sanae keek Lina aan toen haar opviel dat ze naar precies hetzelfde keken.
Sanae: zo ey, niemand die op de spullen let daar bij die mensen joh, ze kunnen beroofd worden en niemand die het door heeft, met 4 kinderen dan huur je toch gewoon een kamer, daar ga je toch niet op bezuinigen?!
Lina knikte begripvol. Dat kon ook niet. Je hoorde babytjes huilen. Die moet je zo een zware reis besparen. Lina schudde haar hoofd, als ze op alle dingetjes zou letten dan zou ze gek worden.
Ze schudde het van zich af en al gauw was er een winkeltje verderop die haar aandacht trok.
Taxfree winkeltje, 
Lina: hier moet ik even in!
Sanae deed haar arm in haar arm en ze liepen naar binnen. Op zoek naar wat leuks, iets onbenulligs, wat ze vast niet nodig zullen hebben maar gewoon leuk is om te hebben. 

Ze kochten wat dingetjes en liepen naar het restaurantje waar ze even wat hadden gegeten.
Ze hadden nog een klein halfuurtje voordat de boot aankwam.

Sanae wende zich tot Amin. Ze was toch niet zo koppig als ze dacht. Ze wilde eigenlijk haar armen om hem heen slaan en vragen wat er nou precies was, ze kon het niet aanzien dat hij zo deed.
Ze kenden hem allemaal als de grappenmaker, al was hij moe, dan juist, dan was hij supermelig.
Sanae: Amin, wat is er met je..  ze zei het haast fluisterend.. ze vond dit echt niet leuk 
Amin: Er is niks Sanae  hij had een zwak voor haar, zelfs nu, nu hij erachter was gekomen dat ze van alles wist, hij wilde eigenlijk ook niet zo tegen haar doen maar hij was nu even gekrent  
Sanae gaf het op, teleurgesteld dat ze was. Ze wist dat als ze het nog een keer zou vragen dat hij precies hetzelfde antwoord zou geven.

Ze liepen naar het dek, even uitwaaien. Het was altijd mooi om te zien dat je bijna de kust had benaderd.
Ze stonden alle 4 naast elkaar stil naar het water te kijken. Om hun heen zagen ze stelletjes, gezinnen, mensen die alleen naar het water staarde en 
Het was niet echt winderig. Wel begon het al donker te worden. 
Amin voelde zich echt rot. Maar aan de andere kant kon hij niet wachten om thuis te zijn in Marokko. Morgen zou hij hen ermee confronteren.
Sanae die zag dat Amin zo in gedachte was gezonken.
Ze deed haar hand in de zijne maar hij verstrakte zijn hand niet. Zijn hand was nog even los.
Sanae die negeerde het en bleef hem vasthouden, het deed haar wel een beetje pijn, maar ze dacht dat hij het gewoon even moeilijk had en daarom deed hij zo
Amin: Laten we terug gaan, spullen pakken en naar de auto, we komen zo aan.. 
Hij sprak deze woorden haast fluisterend uit. Bang om de stilte te verstoren. 
Ze keken een voor een op en liepen wederom in stilte terug naar de boot.
Dit was frustrerend, superfrustrerend, iedereen wist dat er wat was, maar niemand die het kon uitspreken. 
Bang, bang voor de waarheid..


*

----------


## Barbiee

Alweer zoo goedd
masha'allah!!

en trouwens IK BEN GESLAAGD  :ole: 
,,bedankt voor jullie dua's  :strik:  
insha'allah halen jullie ook l jullie tentamens

----------


## Dileyla

Aaaahh Besa7a liefje! Graag gedaan hoor, ik ben ook InshaAllah over naar mijn 2de jaar.. Boessa..

Ps: Waar blijven de reacties? 

  :droef:

----------


## arhaz

SUPER MEID!!

ga gauw verder!!!

































en om aan de UNI te kunnen studeren moet je wel op een bepaald niveau zitten!! ben trots op je meid!! inscha allah haal je ze allemaal.

ik heb net mijn cijfer voor arbeidsrecht terug  :droef:  
(doe geen uni hoor)

----------


## Firdous85

Ik heb 2 stukjes achter elkaar gelezen. Super leuk!!  :ole:  



 :wohaa:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:kusgrijs:   :pimp:

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

gaaaa gauw verder!!!!!





en k ben ook hamdl geslaagd :grote grijns: 


kusjaa ilham

----------


## arhaz

kom op meid!! het is zondag.....



de dag om een MEGA groot stuk te schrijven!!!!




IK WACHT........  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,

Weer een top, top, top stukje.
Ik hoop ook voor je dat je Inshallah bent geslaagt.
( Voor alle anderen ook gefeliciteerd. )

Ik neem wel aan dat we nu vaker een vervolgje krijgen nu je vakantie hebt, of ga je op vakantie???

In ieder geval, ik wacht weer op je volgende vervolgje.

 :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:  


Salaam,

xx Fa xx

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Slm,

eerst en vooral hoop ik dat iedereen slaagt in'shallah :hihi: 
Wil je AUB verder gaan want ik ben ZOT op je verhaal woellah!!!


 :regie: VeRdEr DoEn VeRdEr DoEn VeRdEr DoEn VeRdEr DoEn


 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  

WE WANT MORE!!!

 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 

WE WANT MORE!!!

 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 


[GLOW=limegreen]Groeten [/GLOW]

----------


## PaK0 Girl

Ik ben nieuw en ik heb me aangemeld door deze verhaal. Wil je plsss plsss snel doorgaan.

Ben je nieuwe fan :knipoog:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Uppie  :nijn:

----------


## Dileyla

*.He lieverds, 
Ik ben een vervolg aan het typen.
Ik zal hem morgen plaatsen InshAllah..
Kus, 
D*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Oke dan,,

Insh Allah tot strx

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,

Ik wacht op je vervolgje, hoop dat hij er zo aankomt.

 :blij:   :blij:   :blij:  




LIefs 

xx Fa xx

----------


## Dileyla

* H Lieverds.. Zoals beloofd een vervolg.. Geniet ervan, Knuffel!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 

 Dit was frustrerend, superfrustrerend, iedereen wist dat er wat was, maar niemand die het kon uitspreken. 
Bang, bang voor de waarheid.. 

Iedereen wilde plots haastig terug naar hun auto. 
Het werd zelfs chaotisch. 
De weg naar hun kamers om hun laatste dingen op te halen en weer richting de boot te gaan duurde nu extra lang. 
Iedereen duwde van alle kanten.
Amin sloeg instinctief zijn arm om Sanae om haar te behoeden van het getrek en geduw die er gaande was.
Isam die trok Lina ook bij hem in de buurt zodat ze niet meegesleurd werd door de menigte.
Eenmaal bij de kamer aangekomen was de drukte wat minder, het leek erop dat iedereen al richting de autos was gerend (  ) 
Ze pakte hun spulletjes bij elkaar en liepen richting de autos 
Amin wende zich tot de dames: Blijf dicht bij me in de buurt. Je weet maar nooit wat voor gekken hier rondlopen.
Isam liep achterop, Amin voorop en de dames in het midden. Zo raakte niemand de weg kwijt.
De weg naar de auto leek een eeuwigheid te duren. Na wat duwen en trekken zaten ze dan allemaal eindelijk in de auto.
Ze hadden de haven bereikt. De eerste autos voorop begonnen al te rijden. 
Iedereen reed blijkbaar vliegensvlug uit de boot want voor ze het wisten konden zij ook al rijden.
Drukte heerste alom.

Dit was Marokko..
De geur kwam hun tegemoet.
Isam reed.. 
Amin deed zijn ogen dicht en bedacht zich dat de tijd naderde.. 
Dit toneelstukje zou niet lang meer duren.. Nog even.. Nog even, en alles lag op tafel.

Isam reed richting de snelweg. Het duurde niet lang voordat ze er waren.
Het werd al wat koeler, de avond was gevallen, de straten werden steeds drukker. 
Het nachtleven begon..
Her en der zag je een groepje meisjes langs de weg staan die aandachtsgeil waren.
Lina en Sanae rolde hun ogen en begonnen te lachen.
Isam lachte mee, maar Amin kon niet lachen. Zijn gedachtes waren mijlenver.

Isam wist niet meer hoe hij moest rijden. Er was sinds hij hier voor het laatst was geweest veel veranderd. Nieuwe huizen, nieuwe paden.. 
Amin gaf de laatste aanwijzingen en al gauw was het huis in zicht

Lina ging recht zitten, Sanae ook, ze checkte even voor de laatste keer of alles nog goed zat (VROUWEN!) en keken goedkeurend naar elkaar.
De patio zat vol. Ze wisten daar natuurlijk dat ze elk moment aan konden komen.
Linas aandacht werd getrokken door haar ouders, Amin leek ook blij om te arriveren.
Isam wist nog niet goed hoe hij zich moest gedragen en Sanae die keek een nichtje van Lina en Amin dodelijk aan omdacht ze haar ogen iets te lang op de heren had laten vallen.
Ze zat ze zowat uit te kleden met haar ogen.

De auto werd geparkeerd en al gauw kwamen de ouders van Lina en Amin op hen afrennen.
Er volgde een innige omhelzing, alsof ze elkaar jaren niet hadden gezien.

Het was goed om weer in Marokko te zijn.
Wat hadden ze het gemist, de sfeer, de mensen  niet allemaal, er zitten altijd van die irritante familieleden waarvan je wenst dat ze NOOIT op bezoek zullen komen  , de zonsondergang, het strand..

Nadat ze van alle kanten omhelst, gezoend en bekeken werden gingen ze dan eindelijk even in de woonkamer zitten.
Amin en Isam stonden al gauw op samen met de vader van Amin.
Ze hadden alle koffers uitgeladen  dat waren er vl aangezien de dames minstens 3 per persoon hadden  Amr (de vader van Amin) keek verbaasd naar wat er dan uiteindelijk allemaal werd uitgeladen.
Amr: Pff.. hoe hebben jullie alles kunnen vervoeren. Jullie lijken de 1ste generatie wel die met port bagage op vakantie ging.
Amin en Isam lachte kort,
Amin: Ewa, de dames moesten heel hen garderobe meenemen..

Amin leek zich weer goed te voelen. 
Althans dat dacht iedereen.

De avond liep op zn end.. 
Na een paar uurtjes met zn alle op de patio te hebben gezeten met een grote zak pipas besloten ze om te gaan slapen.
De dames maakten aanstalten om op te staan naar hen kamer die ze deelde.
Lina had net voor ze weg ging even oogcontact gehad met Isam en mompelde een welterusten ze kuste haar ouders en aaide over Amins hoofd. 
Hij was hier echter niet van gediend want hij keek haar niet bepaald vriendelijk aan.
Lina snapte niet waar die plotselinge vijandigheid jegens haar vandaan kwam.
Hij vond het normaal gesproken helemaal niet erg als ze dat deed, sterker nog hij trok haar dan naar zich toe en begon haar te kietelen.
Nadat Sanae die met grote ogen had aangezien bedacht ze zich dat ze genoeg had aan een doordringende blik.
Het was zeker, hij wist iets!

De dames sjokten van vermoeidheid naar hun kamer.
Geen van de twee had wat gezegd.
Sanae en Lina gingen de badkamer in en poetste hun tanden.
Ze liepen gezamenlijk terug naar slaapkamer en lieten zich vallen op het 2 persoonsbed van Lina.

Sanae: Heerlijk die airco, zonder dat kan ik echt niet in slaap vallen.
Ze had er bewust voor gekozen niks te zeggen over wat er zo net gebeurde op de patio.
Lina had dit door en keek haar aan waarnaar ze haar ogen sloot.
Lina: Wat zit Amin dwars Sanae, waarom deed hij zo vijandig tegen me..
Sanae zuchtte diep. 
Ik weet het niet Lina, ik weet wel dat ik het een beetje bij beetje spuugzat begin te worden
Lina die knikte vaag en bleef met gesloten ogen liggen.
Sanae die kroop wat dichter naar haar toe en gaf haar een knuffel.
Komt goed schat, morgen zal hij wel weer bijgedraaid zijn

Wat zij niet wisten is dat als alles ging zoals geplanned, morgen het vl erger zou gaan dan vandaag..

Amin en Isam deelde ook een kamer.
Amin had dat liever niet. Maar hij kon even niet anders..

De nacht viel.. en de zon ging alweer bijna op.. 
Het zou een lange nacht worden voor alle 4. Geen van 4 had een goeie nachtrust gehad. 
Om 7uur s ochtends werden ze gewekt door de drukte in huis.

Ze hadden bezoek?
Wie haalt het in zijn hoofd zo vroeg aanwezig te zijn?!





*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Thnx  :kusgrijs:

----------


## Dileyla

*Kom op.. Waar blijven de reacties... *  










 :boos:   :boos:

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Eeyz, kzie dat je online bent khoop dat je een vervolgje aant zetten bent  :knipoog:   :hihi: 


Yuup

----------


## Dileyla

*
Jaaa...
Ik was druk aan het typen honey(s)
Boessatjes..

~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ze hadden bezoek?
Wie haalt het in zijn hoofd zo vroeg aanwezig te zijn?!

 
Zohra (de moeder van Lina & Amin) kwam de kamer inlopen.
Lina en Sanae die werden wakker en gingen rechtop zitten in bed.
Lina: Shnoe kain mama?
Zohra: We hebben wat vroege gasten, ik wilde jullie eigenlijk laten uitrusten maar jullie moeten je even omkleden dames. Ga lekker douche en dan zien we je zo verschijnen, o en trek wat leuks aan, niet met je pyjama aankomen he..
Lina: Wie is het dan?
Zohra: Ik weet het ook niet helemaal zeker maar doe het nou maar, je wilt toch niet dat ze een slechte eerste indruk krijgen? 
Lina: Als het maar geen aanzoek is! Aub zeg..
Sanae begon te lachen. 
Sanae: Nee joh, zo vroeg in de ochtend? Dat zal toch wel niet.
Zohra keek hen een beetje vaag aan en haastte zich naar de deur,ze ging nog even langs de heren en ze moest de gasten verwelkomen..

De dames douchen om de beurt en besloten zich toch maar even op te tutten.

Ondertussen bij de heren klopte Zohra ook even aan.
Amin: Shnoe kain? Wat een drukte zeg..
Zohra: Jullie moeten opstaan sme7li, ik weet dat jullie moe zijn maar een koude douche zal jullie goed doen. We hebben wat gasten.

Isam die lag iets verderop en die hoorde niet goed wat er allemaal speelde.
Hij vond het op een of ander manier ook een beetje gnant dat de moeder van Amin in de kamer was terwijl hij hier lag.
Hij besloot even rechtop te gaan zitten dat zag er toch iets minder erg uit. Ow shit. Hij had natuurlijk geen shirt aan, hij trok een laken over zich heen en gelukkig had Zohra niets in de gaten. 
Ze gebood Amin op te staan en ging de kamer uit..

Isam: Wat is er?
Amin zuchtte diep. We hebben wat gasten
Isam: Wie?
Amin: Geen idee, ze vertelde wel dat we goed gekleed moesten gaan, niet met le3baya ofzo.
Amin deed zijn handen achter zijn hoofd en liet zich weer even vallen op zijn kussen.
Daar ging zijn plan.
Als de gasten bleven dan kon hij hen er niet mee confronteren.
Zo snel als hij woest werd, zo snel was hij ook weer gekalmeerd.
Hij trok zichzelf van het bed en sjokte richting de douche.

De kamer van de dames was open en hij zag Sanae voor de spiegel staan, haar haar in model aan het zetten.
Amin kon het niet laten een blik op haar te rusten maar hij liep al snel de douche in.
Het duurde niet lang voordat Amin klaar was. 
Isam had ondertussen een witte linnen broek klaargezet met een groene gestreepte polo.
Hij moest denken aan de dag dat hij het kocht en ging ondertussen met zijn hand over de polo..
Hij was met Lina, hij had alle kleuren aangepast, ze vond ze allemaal wel leuk maar toen hij deze groene aantrok stond ze hem even stil aan te kijken en kwam ze op hem aflopen. 
Ze drukte een lange kus op zijn lippen en reageerde met: Dit wordt m
Een glimlach krulde zijn lippen en op dat moment kwam Amin de douche uitlopen.

Amin stond hem in de deuropening gergerd aan te kijken.
Hij kon zijn gevoel ook niet verklaren maar hij bedacht zich dat hij vast wel aan Lina aan het denken was en die gedachte beviel hem niet helemaal. 

Amin: Je kan de douche in.  Het kwam er iets wat gerriteerd uit, maar ach, who cares  
Isam: Ok..

Hij pakte zijn spullen bij elkaar en liep richting de douche.
Isam kon het niet helpen maar hij voelde zich een beetje betrapt.
Hij had vannacht ook niet goed geslapen.
Hij had niet gedacht dat Amin zo plots van bui kon veranderen. Wat zat hem zo dwars dat hij iedereen buitensloot?
Hij stapte de douchecabine in en net toen de eerste koude stralen hem raakten leek hij even van de wereld.
Hij wist het..? Hij wist het?
Hij herhaalde het zinnetje hardop, maar niet hard genoeg zodat iemand anders het zou horen.. Hij wist het
Waarom zou hij anders plots zo van bui veranderen? Hij kende Amin door en door.. Dit was het gewoon.. 
Maar hoe? Hoe is hij erachter gekomen? En als het zo is, hoe komt het dat hij er nog niks van had gezegd?
Hij beantwoorde zijn eigen vraag: hij had gewacht tot vandaag, dat betekend dat zijn plan in duigen is gevallen omdat er nu gasten waren..
Isam stapte onder de douchekop vandaan pakte zijn handdoek, sloeg het om zich heen en hoopte dat zijn gedachtes niet klopte, dat hij het echt niet wist.. 
Hij wist niet hoe hij zich moest gedragen.. Dit kan toch niet waar zijn.. 
Hij deed zijn le3baya aan en besloot zich in de kamer om te kleden.

Hij kwam de kamer in en tot zijn verbazing was Amin er niet meer.
Hij was waarschijnlijk al richting de gasten vertrokken.
Toen hij de douche uitkwam zag hij dat de deur bij de dames open was maar hij schonk er niet al te veel aandacht aan en besloot snel de kamer weer in te gaan.

Hij kleedde zich om, deed zijn haar in model, zijn slippers aan, geurtje op en voila. 
Isam zag er weer toppie uit.
Hij knikte goedkeurend in de spiegel.
Hij moest lachen om zich zelf. Zo ijdel is hij nooit geweest. Sinds hij Lina leerde kennen lette hij steeds meer op wat hij droeg en hoe hij eruit zag. 
Niet dat hij veel moeite hoefde te doen, hij zag er altijd wel goed uit.. (hihi)

Isam liep richting de woonkamer toen hij binnenkwam zag hij Amr, Amin en 2 mannen zitten. 
De oudere man kwam hem zo bekend voor. 
Hij kon alleen niet goed plaatsen waar hij hem van kende.
Amin die scheen hem wel te kennen want hij was druk aan het praten alsof hij hem al eerder had ontmoet.

De dames waren ondertussen omgekleed en wel, ze zagen er weer prachtig uit.
Ze liepen richting de woonkamer maar ze werden al gauw teruggeroepen door Zohra.
Zohra: Lina, lina, daar zitten de mannen.. 
Lina: o shit, waar zitten de vrouwen dan?
Zohra: In de sala op sta7..

Ze liepen met zn drie-en naar boven.
Lina zag 2 vrouwen zitten.
Een oudere vrouw en een jonge dame. 
De gebruikelijke 4 kusjes werden uitgedeeld en ze schoven aan tafel.
Hoe had haar moeder dat voor elkaar gekregen? De hele tafel was binnen no time gevuld met al dat lekkers.
Lina en Sanae begonnen te watertanden, ze hadden zo een honger, maar in aanwezigheid van hen bezoek konden ze niet schaamteloos toetasten.

Er waren nog niet veel woorden gewisseld.
Alleen de Zohra scheen het wel goed te vinden met de dames.
Vooralsnog was het onduidelijk wat ze kwamen doen.
Het was toch niet gebruikelijk dat men zo vroeg op bezoek kwam?
Althans niet als ze zelf ook uit Europa kwamen. Als ze uit Marokko zelf kwamen dan snapte ze het wel als ze vroeg op bezoek komen.
Waar vandaan wisten de dames ook nog niet.
Totdat Zohra Lina vertelde dat Ouasila, (de jongere dame) ook uit Nederland kwam.
Lina en Sanaes ogen klaarden helemaal op.
Dit was wel weer leuk. Communiceren was nu een stuk makkelijker en voor ze het wisten waren ze in een gezellige gesprek beland.
Ouasila vertelde dat ze al 4 jaar getrouwd was en dat haar man ook aanwezig was.
Het begon al middag te worden, en ze waren er nog steeds.
Nog steeds was het niet duidelijk wat ze nou kwamen doen.

Amin

Het was wel een gezellige ochtend/middag..
De vraag was nog wel.. wat kwamen ze doen?
De vader van Karim was er.. en zijn zwager.. maar waar bleef hij?




*

----------


## Firdous85

Ga door schat! het begint nog spannender te worden!  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Ooh nee die vieze Karim :sniper:  komt zkr Lina ten huwelyk vragen 
Je verhaal is nu egt spannend kwil snel een vervolgje  :knipoog:  



[GLOW=limegreen]Greetz[/GLOW]

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,
Sorry meid dat ik de vorige keer niet heb kunnen reageren.
Maar je hebt weer 2 top sukjes neer gezet.

Ik heb ook zo'n rot gevoel dat die Karim, Lina ten huwelijk komt vragen.
Maar ja, zo is het leven. Er moet altijd wat op je pad komen om de liefde te versterken. In dit geval tussen Isam en Lina.

Ga zo door meid.


Salaam
xx Fa xx

P.S. Het is vakantie he, dus we verwachten meer vervolgjes  :hardlach:   :hardlach:   :hardlach:

----------


## El Noor

Ik vind het nog steeds aangenaam om je verhaal te lezen!! Ik blijf erbij, het is n van de beste verhalen die ik al gelezen heb!(Dit verhaal is dan nog het enige dat ik volg)

 :ole:   :ole:

----------


## samekke

prachtig verhaal, je hebt talent
ik blijf het zeggen, ga gewoon door

----------


## Dileyla

*Lieverdjes van me, hartstikke bedankt voor jullie reacties.

Ik ben helaas wat ziekjes, maar ik heb toch wel wat geschreven, het is niet zo lang als gewoonlijk maar ik denk toch wel lekker spannend.

Dikke kus van mij.. Enjoy..

(Ps: Tamtam.. ik zit ook nog met fulltime werk nu  ) 

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Amin

Het was wel een gezellige ochtend/middag..
De vraag was nog wel.. wat kwamen ze doen?
De vader van Karim was er.. en zijn zwager.. maar waar bleef hij?


~~~~~~~~~~~~


De middag verliep nogal gezellig, maar niemand had het in zich om te vragen wat ze nou daadwerkelijk komen doen.

Amr had ondertussen aan Zohra voorgesteld of ze niet gewoon bij elkaar moesten zitten op de sta7 aangezien het daar wat koeler begon te worden, bovendien leek hij het niet erg te vinden als ze bij elkaar zouden zitten.

De mannen kwamen de sta7 op lopen en Lina en Sanae werden net zoals Amin en Isam stil bij het aanzicht van elkaar. Ze zagen er natuurlijk alle 4 op en top uit.
Niet te opvallend natuurlijk namen ze elkaar op en plaatsten zich op een van de banken aan de overkant.

Na de koffie ging de vader van Karim rechtop zitten. Hij kreeg een telefoontje.
Het leek erg mysterieus te zijn. Hij wisselde niet veel woorden en toen hij ophing keek hij richting Amr.
Vader van Karim: Mijn zoon is aangekomen, hij staat beneden.
Amr die knikte en liep naar beneden.
De dames wisten nog steeds niet wie hun zoon was.
Lina was nu wel erg nieuwsgierig, wat kwam zijn zoon doen? Het zal toch niet waar zijn h?
Sanae keek nu richting Amin die een kleine grijns op zijn gezicht kreeg.
Ze kon het niet plaatsen.
Isam die leek niet zo blij te kijken. 

De voetstappen op de trap waren te horen dat betekende dat ze naderde.
Amr liep voorop en toen hij eindelijk door de deur heen kwam stonden ze oog in oog met Karim.
Linas gezicht verstarde: wat kwam hij doen?! Zou hij niet later naar Marokko komen, en wat had hij hier te zoeken met zijn ouders, zus en zwager notabene?!
Sanae leek ook een beetje geshockeerd te zijn.

Isam die probeerde zo neutraal mogelijk te kijken maar vanbinnen was hij woedend. Wat kwam hij doen? Als hij het maar niet in ze hoofd haalt haar ten huwelijk te vragen ging er door hem heen. Hij zou niet kunnen toekijken hoe Karim zijn vriendin voor zijn ogen weg probeert te kapen. Mooi niet!!

Zohra herkende Karim, ze had hem al eerder gezien met Amin. Ze had altijd een goeie indruk van hem gehad. Amin sprak ook vol lof over hem.

Karim was gekleed in een bruine linnen broek met een bloesje erop, hij zag eerlijk gezegd best goed gedressed uit. Zijn haar zat in een soort van een hanenkam en zijn ogen vielen bij aankomst meteen op zijn doel: LINA..

Er werd hem wat te drinken aangeboden en nog steeds had niemand verteld wat ze kwamen doen.
Althans, de gastvrouw en gastheer dachten onderhand dat ze gewoon op bezoek waren omdat ze in de stad waren en dat Amin er wellicht achter zit.
De dames en heren wisten wel beter. Ze kwamen met een specifiek doel.

De heren besloten even een rondje te gaan maken buiten.
Het was druk buiten, de avond was bijna gevallen dus het begon nu gezellig te worden.
Amin, Karim en Isam maakten een praatje. Karim excuseerde zich na een tijdje en liep even naar zijn pa die hij apart nam.
Hij vroeg hem om Isam even bezig te houden omdat hij even met Amin wilde praten.
Het was zijn pa gelukt Isam bezig te houden en nu had Karim zijn kans. 
Hij vroeg Amin of hij even met hem mee wilde lopen.
Amin leek nogal beduusd maar reageerde zo nonchalant mogelijk en liep met hem mee.

Karim: Ik weet niet waar ik moet beginnen, 
Amin: uhh wat dacht je van, bij het begin? Sinds wanneer heb jij moeite met praten?
Karim: Dit zit nogal gecompliceerd Amin.  hij zuchtte even en leek zich toen te herstellen  
Het zit zo Amin, dit gaat nogal snel dat weet ik, jullie zijn gister aangekomen maar ik kon niet wachten. Ik was eigenlijk ook niet van plan ook dezelfde dag te vertrekken maar toen ik aankwam gisteravond heb ik mijn ouders meteen op de hoogte gebracht van alles.
Amin: Van wat?
Karim: Laat me aub eerst even uitpraten Amin.. Je komt er zo achter..
Amin knikte..
Karim: Ik heb ze op de hoogte gebracht van het feit dat ik een meisje ten huwelijk wil vragen.
Amin leek hem te willen onderbreken maar alweer keek Karim hem aan met een veelzeggende blik.
Amin zweeg..
Karim ging verder: Ik weet zeker dat ik mijn leven met haar wil delen, en ik wil haar alle geluk schenken van de wereld, haar gelukkig maken, haar voor eeuwig koesteren, beschermen en liefhebben..Maar.. Ik kan dit niet allemaal door laten gaan zonder jouw toestemming Amin.
- Amin zag het al een beetje aankomen  Ik heb het namelijk over Lina.

De woorden tolden in Amins hoofd. Hij dacht het, maar om het hardop te horen..
Wat moest hij doen?
En ding was zeker, Lina wilde dit niet.. Moest hij hem toestemming geven met de wetenschap dat zijn zusje dit niet wilt? En Isam? Hij wist dat hij Lina leuk vind. Moest hij dit allemaal door de vingers zien en gewoon Ja zeggen. Dat kon hij toch niet maken? Of wel.. hoe zij hem hebben behandeld. Achter zijn rug om van alles bekokstoofd..

Twee stemmetjes speelden in Amins hoofd.. Naar welk stemmetje moest hij luisteren?






*

----------


## PaK0 Girl

Aaah!! dit is zooo spannend! plss snel een vervolg!! Houd ons niet lang in de spanning..!!

Ik hoop dat Amin nee gaat zeggen!!

and ShafakIllah!!
ameen 

(Moge Allah jou snel laten herstellen)
ameen

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Oh My God kwist da van die vieze karim  :auw:  nu is je verhaal egt wel spannend en kw8 natuurlyk op een nieuw lang  vervolgje  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 


P.S. Veel beterschap 

Greetz

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

woow spannend....
ga gauw verder...

tfoeee die karim moet lina rust laten man  :kalasnikov:  


en zet aub een biggie vervolgjeee...  :lachu:  


en nog heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel veel beterschap meid...
inschallah word je beter...

amien

kusjaa ilham

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,
Allereerst heel veel beterschap.
Zo als gewoonlijk weer een top vervolgje.

Ik wacht rustig op het volgende.


Salaam

xx Fa xx

P.S Doe maar rustig aan van wege je ziekte en natuurlijk je werk.

----------


## xxmiriamxx

owee als hij ja gaat zeggen, ik kom hem persoonlijk inelkaar slaan  :zweep:  ,,

Thnx voor je vervolg meid, en ga snel weer verder

----------


## Dileyla

*He hbibatjes,
Heerlijk die reacties! Shokran, doet me goed.
Heb op mijn saaie zaterdagavond een vervolgje getypt, geniet ervan liefjes.

Kusje.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Twee stemmetjes speelden in Amins hoofd.. Naar welk stemmetje moest hij luisteren?

~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Karim bleef hem vol verwachting aankijken.
Hij wilde zo graag dat Amin ja zei.
Enerzijds had hij zoiets van: Heb echt zijn toestemming nodig, anderzijds dacht hij: Dan nog, al krijgt hij geen toestemming, zij mag toch kiezen wie ze wilt. 
Maar hij hoopte toch gewoon de zegening te krijgen van Amin, dat maakt alles namelijk een stuk makkelijker.
Amin die zat nog te piekeren en Karim snapte niet waarom hij zo lang moest nadenken.

Amin
Ik draai door. Ik weet het niet. Ik kan nu niet beslissen. 
Hij moet me tijd geven. Ik weet dat dit een cruciaal moment is, en dat wil ik niet verpesten.

Amin wend zich tot Karim en zucht diep.
Ik kan nu geen keuze maken sorry Karim. Je moet me wat tijd geven.

Karim keek bedenkelijk en je zag gewoon dat hij hier niet op had gerekend.
Karim: Hoelang heb je nodig Amin
Hij legde de nadruk op zijn naam. Waaruit Amin ook kon opmaken dat hij hier niet op zat te wachten.
Amin: Je hoort het van me, maximaal n week is dat ok?
Karim: Hmm.. Ik had het iets anders ingepland, maar goed, het liefst wat korter. Ik hoor het van je bro.
Amin: Hoe had jij het gepland Karim? 
Karim wist niet zo goed of hij antwoord moest geven. Hij keek hem strak aan. Amin kon het antwoord van zijn gezicht aflezen.
Amin: Wilde je hier een feest geven ofzo?
Karim: Ehm. Niet meteen de bruiloft, maar een verloving..
Amin was dit keer de gene die hier niet op kon reageren. Alsof Lina dat zou doen? Hij schudde de gedachte van zich af.

Karim bleef hem aankijken, maar Amin werd gered door Isam. 
Ze zagen hem van een afstand aanlopen.
De heren wisselde nog een laatste blik uit, en Karim fluisterde nog laat het me weten goed
Amin knikte.

Isam liep op hen af.
Isam: Zo, ik zat even opgescheept met de oudjes. - Hij glimlachte nep, maar ondertussen leek hij ze argwanend aan te kijken, er was iets gaande  
Amin en Karim knikte naar hem..
Karim: Heb je wat tegen die oudjes dan  het kwam er iets wat sarcastisch uit 
Isam: Haha, nee absoluut niet, maar ga jij maar een half uur met hun staan praten over the good old days met port bagage, etc etc..
Amin schoot in de lach.
Niet dat hij het grappig vond, nee nee, het waren klaarblijkelijk de zenuwen. 
Dit was de enige manier om zich te uiten.
Karim leek het nu ook grappig te vinden en lachte mee.
Maar alle 3 voelde ze de spanning. De spanning was om te snijden

Het werd steeds later.Na het avond-eten, na het later-op-de-avond-eten en na 2 maal de koffie besloten ze om maar te gaan.
Zohra en Amr stonden erop dat ze bleven, maar de ouders van Karim konden niet op andere gedachtes gebracht worden.

Lina en Isam hoopte beide eigenlijk ook dat ze het niet wilde.
Ze deden zo hun best om niet opvallend te doen. Beide met hun eigen redenen , die enigszins overeenkomen.

Amin die hoopte er stiekem ook op. Hij had tijd nodig om na te denken. Hij kon nu niet alles boven tafel brengen. Hij moest dit goed aanpakken. Dat ze een relatie hadden was nu wel duidelijk. Maar hij moest nu een belangrijke beslissing maken.

Iedereen nam afscheid van de bezoekers. Zohra en Amr drukte ze nog op het hart dat ze gauw weer langs moeten komen. 
Een zucht ontsnapte uit Zohras keel toen ze weg waren.
Ze zaten met zn alle op de sta7, uitgeput.
Zohra: Zo, dat was een lange dag.
Lina: Ja, het is niet duidelijk waarom ze er waren. Gewoon op visite?
Zohra: Ja, volgens mij wel. Ik wist niet dat zij de moeder van Karim was. Lieve vrouw hoor. 
Lina keek haar moeder doordringend aan.
Er is meer h mama 
Zohra: Nee hoor, alleen..ik weet niet, ik had gewoon het gevoel dat ze meer kwamen doen. Dat ze elke keer op het punt stond om iets te zeggen maar dat iets haar tegenhield. 

Amins ogen werden groter, hij ging rechtop zitten en wilde de blikken peilen.
Niemand die wat zei. Ze waren stil doodstil.
Amr die was wat slaperig, ze ogen klapte dicht dus hij had het niet echt door.
Isam en Lina wisselden een paar blikken. Sanae die deed haar hand op Linas knie. 

Amin kon dit niet aanzien. 
Hij moest hier weg, zijn gedachtes legen en ondertussen proberen normaal te doen tegen de rest. Anders zou hij binnen de kortste keren ruzie krijgen met iedereen.
Zijn ouders hadden ook al door dat er spanning heerste. 

Hij kuste zijn ouders op hun hoofd, mompelde een Trusten naar de rest en liep naar beneden.
De trappen af. Naar zijn slaapkamer.
Hij pakte een handdoek, besloot nog even te douche, hij draaide zich om en ze stond hem aan te kijken.
Met een gebroken blik in haar ogen. Hij wilde haar zo graag in zijn armen nemen. Maar hij hield zich sterk, zij was zijn zwakte.
Ze keek hem lang aan. Deed de deur dicht en liep naar hem toe. Ze stond 1 meter van hem vandaan.
Hij wilde langs haar heen lopen maar ze hield hem tegen.
Sanae sprak hem aan met een schore stem Je gaat de kamer niet uit, totdat je me verteld wat er is Amin
Amin keek haar aan, hij wilde dit vermijden. Er is niks 
Wederom maakte hij aanstalten om weg te gaan. Dit keer hield ze hem niet tegen. Maar net voordat hij de deur open wilde maken hoorde hij haar trillerige stem: Als je die deur uitloopt Amin, reken er dan maar op dat ik morgenvroeg een ticket naar Nederland ga boeken'

Deze woorden weerhielden hem ervan de deur open te maken................


*

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

prachtig meid..
ga gauw verder...

ik w8t op volgende vervolg  :grote grijns:  

je hebt egt een talent ....

kusjaa ilham

----------


## Firdous85

Karim  :dood:   :kalasnikov:  

Prachtig stukje meid. Ik heb echt een hekel aan karim! Ik hoop dat isam en lina eindelijk samen kunnen zijn  :tik:   :nijn:

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam, 
Prachtig je vervolgje, ik weet het ik zeg steeds hetzelfde maar kan gewoon niet goed uitdrukken hoeveel talent je hebt.

Ik hoop gewoon dat je snel weer verder gaat, en ons niet te lang in spanning houd.  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  


Sucses + Salaam,

xx Fa xx

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Slm, bedankt voor je vervolgje en khoop dat je snel weer verder schrijft. En ik ben volop aant hopen dat Isam en Lina samen kunnen blijven want kheb et gevoel dat die vieze Karim :auw:  alles gaat willen verpesten.



Dikke Zoen  :boogie:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Toppie, thnx voor het vervolg,,


Trouwens ga je dit jaar op vakantie, of niet??

----------


## PaK0 Girl

hij is prachtig plsss snel een vervolg. Ik kan niet wachten van de spanning!!!

----------


## miss_kebdania17

wallah meid echt mooi verhaal kijk uit naar het vervolg

----------


## Dileyla

He liefjes,shokraann..!! 
Ja ja, spannend he  :lol:  
Ik plaatst zo snel mogelijk een vervolgje!! Miriam: Nee, ik ga niet, hihi.. ben gewoon hier, wel fulltime werken.. 

Kussie tot snelllllllllll!!

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Oke dan  :boogie:  ,, tot gauw Insha Allah,,

----------


## xxmiriamxx

up  :nijn:

----------


## Dileyla

* Hbiba's & (eventuele hbibi's :P) Ik heb een lang vervolgje in elkaar geflanst. Geniet ervan. Kus.. 

~~~~~~~~~~

Wederom maakte hij aanstalten om weg te gaan. Dit keer hield ze hem niet tegen. Maar net voordat hij de deur open wilde maken hoorde hij haar trillerige stem: Als je die deur uitloopt Amin, reken er dan maar op dat ik morgenvroeg een ticket naar Nederland ga boeken.
Deze woorden weerhielden hem ervan de deur open te maken................ 

~~~~~~~~~~

Hij draaide zich langzaam om. Sanae keek naar de grond, met tranen in haar ogen. Ze wilde niet huilen. Ze hield zich zo in, maar een traan ontsnapte vanuit haar ooghoeken en baande een weg naar haar wang richting haar lippen.
Hij keek haar aan, ze was zo kwetsbaar, hij zag hoeveel pijn ze had.

Het was stil. 
Zij had nu ook door dat hij haar aan het aankijken was maar ze wilde niet dat hij haar zo zag. 
Ze kon zich niet langer inhouden en begon hevig te snikken.
Hij kwam op haar af lopen, deed zijn handen op haar schouders en wilde haar tegen zich aan duwen, maar Sanae die schudde haar hoofd.
Sanae: Blijf.. uit.. mijn buurt  Het kwam er snikkend uit. Ze wilde zijn plotselinge medelijden niet. Al bijna 3 dagen lang negeerde hij haar en nu pas wil hij haar troosten 
Amin: Sanae..
Hij schrok van haar reactie. Hij wilde haar niet zo zien. Het feit dat ze het voor hem had verzwegen verdween. Zijn liefde voor haar was sterker dan dit. Hij wilde haar zo graag in zijn armen nemen..
Sanae die draaide zich van hem om en nam een paar stappen van hem af.

Amin liep achter haar aan en sloeg zijn armen om haar heen. Ze stribbelde tegen maar hij trok zich hier niks van aan.
Hij versterkte zijn greep en was absoluut niet van plan haar los te laten.
Ze probeerde hem van zich af te duwen maar zonder succes. Ze kon niet meer. Ze wist dat hij sterker was. Hij bleef even staan met zijn armen om haar heen. Ze stond met haar rug tegen zijn borstkas.
Hij deed haar haar opzij en fluisterde in haar oor.
Het spijt me, ik wil je niet zo zien.. het doet me pijn je te zien huilen, ik weet dat het ook mijn schuld is maar ik had echt me redenen maar aub Sanae, huil niet.. 
Sanae reageerde niet. Ze bleef stil.. 
Het snikken verminderde wel, maar de tranen stroomden nog over haar wangen.
Amin draaide haar nu naar zich toe en veegde haar tranen met de toppen van zijn duimen.
Hij hield haar stevig vast. Ze begroef haar gezicht in zijn hals.
Nadat het snikken ophield en ze weer rustig uit haar woorden kon komen keek ze op.
Ze bleef hem aankijken en reageerde toen abrupt:  wat waren je redenen? 
Hij wende zijn gezicht af maar al snel keek hij haar aan.
Amin: Ik kan er nu niet over praten, maar ik had echt mijn redenen..

Sanae keek hem lang aan en kon niet geloven dat hij weer zo reageerde, haar repliek was haast fluisterend: Sorry Amin, maar ik meen het. Als je niet praat, dan ben ik weg. Ik kan toch niet toezien hoe je me negeert? Weet je hoe pijnlijk dat is voor me? Waarom zeg je niet gewoon wat je dwars zit?
Amin zuchtte diep. Hij wist dat hij er dit keer niet mee kon wegkomen.

Hij moest het haar vertellen. Misschien was dit het moment om haar ermee te confronteren, hij zat er namelijk heel erg mee. Dit kon niet langer, de bedoeling was dat ze er een leuke zomervakantie van zouden maken. Dat schiet niet heel erg op.

Amin liep een paar stappen van haar vandaan en ging op het bed zitten..
Sanae verroerde zich niet, ze volgde elke beweging die hij maakte.
Hij sloeg zijn ogen neer..
Amin zuchtte diep: Er is iets, iets wat mijn veel pijn heeft gedaan. Ik ben er achter gekomen dat jij er ook van wist

Sanaes ogen stonden groot, en werden steeds groter, ze wist meteen waar hij het over had. Hoe kan het?!
Amin peilde haar reactie en ging toen verder: Ja.. daar heb ik het over. Het is waar h? 
Er kwamen geen woorden uit haar mond.
Amin: Ja Sanae, dat ook JIJ het geheim voor me hield. Hoe konden jullie me dat aandoen? Een hele toneelstuk opvoeren, en de domme Amin die niks doorhad maakte overal een grapje van h?
Sanae kreeg alweer tranen in haar ogen.  We hebben hem zoveel pijn gedaan  ging er door haar heen. 

Hij was stil. Ze keek hem aan: Hoe ben je erachter gekomen?
Het was een pijnlijke vraag maar ze moest het weten.
Amin wist dat dit voor haar ook ongemakkelijk was momenteel.
De nacht voordat we bij de boot aankwamen.. Toen ik lag te slapen, en jullie naar de wc waren gegaan  hij zuchtte diep en ging verder  Ik was jullie gevolgd, en zag Lina en Isam zo intiem samen. Jou leek het ook niet te verbazen dus wist ik dat jij het ook wist
Sanae realiseerde zich dat dit helemaal boven haar verwachtingen ging. Ze wist dat hij met iets zat, maar dit kon ze niet weten.

Het was alweer stil. 
Amin bewoog zich op het bed en Sanae die met tranen in haar ogen zijn kant op keek wist dat dit niet viel goed te praten maar toch probeerde ze het.

Sanae: Lina is mijn beste vriendin Amin. Ik zat tussen twee vuren. Lina heeft het ook heel moeilijk gehad. Denk je dat het makkelijk voor ons is geweest.
Amin: Is dat beter dan tegen mij liegen Sanae? Ken je de gezegde: eerlijkheid duurt het langst . 
- ondertussen kwamen zijn woorden er haast dreigend, gerriteerd en sarcastisch uit - 
Als Isam naar me toe was gekomen, en me had verteld dat hij haar leuk vond, dan had ik dat eerder geaccepteerd dan dit. Nu is iemand hem vr

Sanae keek hem nu geshockeerd aan. Had ze dat goed gehoord? 
Amin die werd rood. Hij had zijn mond voorbij gepraat. Hij wilde het niet zo overbrengen. 
Sanae kwam nu met kleine stappen naar hem toe lopen. Ondertussen bleef ze hem aankijken maar hij probeerde van onderwerp te veranderen. Net toen hij wat wilde zeggen kwam ze voor hem staan en hurkte op zijn hoogte. 
Sanae: Hoe bedoel je nu is iemand hem vr wie is hem voor Amin?
De woorden kwamen er gehaast uit, gehaast, verbaasd en ongeduldig. Karim schoot door haar hoofd.
Maar ze geloofde het niet, althans, ze wilde het niet geloven. Als het niet uit zijn mond kwam, dan vertikte ze het te geloven.

Amin keek haar aan en keek toen weer terug. 
Zo bedoelde ik het niet, ik bedoel gewoon je weet wel, anders zou iemand hem voor zijn
Hij wist dat hij niet goed kon liegen. Dit kwam er dus ook met veel moeite uit, en hij hoopte dat ze hem toch zou geloven. 
Sanae keek hem nu wat feller aan.
Sanae: Je liegt tegen me, er is wel iemand die Isam voor is geweest bij jou. Zeg het gewoon Amin, draai er niet omheen.
Amin keek haar strak aan.  hij moest dit van zijn lever afkrijgen.- Er is iemand bij me geweest ja, die genteresseerd is in Lina.
Sanae: Wie is het?
Amin: Een jongen, ken je niet.
Ook dit kwam er niet geloofwaardig uit. 
Sanae: Amin, zeg het gewoon, noem zijn naam. 
Amin zuchtte diep. Hij stond op, liep langs haar en ging met zijn handen door zijn haren.
Karim het kwam er haast fluisterend uit. 
Sanae had het gehoord, fluisterend of niet. Al had ze gewild dat hij een andere naam had genoemd. Dit zou namelijk voor veel opschudding zorgen.
Sanae: Wat heb je tegen hem gezegd? 
Amin keek haar niet aan. Hij wilde haar niet aankijken want hij wist dat ze de twijfel op zijn gezicht zou aflezen.
Hij wist namelijk niet wat hij moest kiezen.
Sanae sprak verder: Je bent toch niet van plan hem een kans te geven?! Je weet nu toch hoe het zit, ga je daar tussen komen Amin? 
Amin draaide zich met een ruk om. Zijn ogen stonden fonkelend, hij begon kwaad te worden zo.. 
Ow dus omdat ik nu weet hoe het zit, moet ik alles maar accepteren en alles laten gaan hoe het is, en maar leuk meedoen?!
Sanae stond hem nu ook fel aan te kijken.
Sanae: Dus je wilt ons terug pakken met dit Amin, is dat wat je wilt doen?!
Amin: Dat zeg ik niet
Sanae: Klopt, maar dat is wel wat je wilt. Ik ken je Amin, en ik weet dat het hier niet bij laat zitten maar dit kan je toch niet menen? Ik durf te zweren dat hij eigenlijk haar hand kwam vragen ofzo, waarom neemt hij anders de helft van zijn familie mee?! Ga je iemands geluk in de weg staan omdat jij je gekrent voelt? Het was stom om het te lang geheim te houden maar dit kan je niemand aandoen.
Amin: Waarom trek je zomaar conclusies Sanae? Ik heb helemaal niks gezegd, en je moet niet doen alsof je voor mij kan denken. 

Hij voelde zich enerzijds toch wel een beetje betrapt. Hij heeft namelijk wel met de gedachte gespeeld. Maar als hij het zo uit haar mond hoort dan is het nogal wreed ja. 

Amin bleef haar alleen aankijken. 
Sanae was ook even stil. Haar volgende woorden kwamen er kalmer uit. Zou jij willen dat er iemand anders om mijn hand kwam vragen Amin?
Amins ogen spuwden vuur.
Ben je gek geworden, de persoon die dat durft komt er niet levend van af!!
Zijn woorden waren ondoordacht, maar zeer zeker waar. Precies wat hij voelde. 
Sanae keek hem aan, met verschillende emoties. Ze wist dat hij van haar hield,dat gaf haar een warm gevoel maar dat hij zo ver kon gaan? Dat gaf haar een beetje een angstige gevoel.

Sanae: Dit is nou precies wat ik bedoel Amin. Isam voelt zich precies zo als jij toestaan dat Karim haar hand komt vragen. Ze wil Karim niet. Ze wil Isam. Dit zijn de harde feiten, als je je zusje gelukkig wilt zien dan laat je haar haar hart volgen..





*

----------


## Barbiee

ooooh schatjeee wat een moo stuk!!!!!!!!
zo spannennnnd,, k ben nou op vakante n Turkje en kjk :grote grijns: 
k heb tjd gemaakt voor je verhaal!! 
geweldg gewoon
vervolgje dan maar??  :nijn:  

xx boessa

----------


## Firdous85

Bravo, weer geslaagd in een geweldige stukje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :zozo:  
Ga zo door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Dikke zoen!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Amai weeral een bangelyk stukje egt waar, het is egt spannend woullah. Khoop dat je snel weer een stukje schryft want kzit ongeduldig te w8te.  :wohaa:   :handbang:

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Prachtig Prachtig 
geen woorden voor  :melig:  

X Rach

----------


## Barbiee

verderr?? 
pleasee  :player:

----------


## samekke

verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :grote grijns:

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Please ga verder als het mogelijk is voor je  :lekpuh:  

Xx Rachida

----------


## Dileyla

* He lovely people, 
Superbedankt voor jullie reacties!
Barbiee, helemaal vanuit Turkije?! Wow je bent een schat!! hihi..

Voor de vakantiegangers: Allah y waselkoem 3la ghair!

Geniet van het volgende vervolgje. 
Boessa Kbiera!
 

 Sanae: Dit is nou precies wat ik bedoel Amin. Isam voelt zich precies zo als jij toestaan dat Karim haar hand komt vragen. Ze wil Karim niet. Ze wil Isam. Dit zijn de harde feiten, als je je zusje gelukkig wilt zien dan laat je haar haar hart volgen.. 

Amin wist ergens wel dat Sanae gelijk had, maar toegeven, daar was hij blijkbaar nog niet klaar voor.
Amin zuchtte wederom diep, het begon een gewoonte te worden.
Ze stonden tegenover elkaar. Geruisloos. 

Ondertussen was het op de sta7 een stuk minder heftig.
Lina was met haar moeder aan het praten en Isam had een man tot man gesprek met haar vader. 

Lina glunderde af en toe hun kant op. Ze vond het heerlijk om te zien dat haar vader goed met hem overweg kon. 
Ze waren samen om iets aan het lachen. 
Isam keek op dat moment net haar kant op en zag dat zij hem aan het observeren was.
Hij gaf haar een snelle knipoog en vervolgde met een kuch zodat het niet opviel.
Lina moest erom lachen.  Wat was het toch een gekkerdje - 

Zohra keek Lina aan. Ze had een blik op haar gezicht. Ze was niet boos, nee dat was het niet, integendeel, ze had juist een dromerige blik op haar gezicht. 
Lina bedacht zich snel dat ze zich uit de voeten moest maken als ze geen vragenlijst wilde hebben.
Ze stond op en kondigde aan dat ze haar bedje in ging.
Ze drukte een kus op Zohras wang en op Amrs hoofd.
Isam knikte ze beleefd, wenste hem welterusten en ze vervolgde haar weg.

Isam die stond op en kondigde ook aan dat hij maar naar Amin toe ging. 
Lina hoorde dat hij ook aankondigde om weg te gaan en versnelde haar looppas als hij maar niet tegen haar zou praten dacht ze.

Ze was 1 trap zowat afgerend, en haastte zich over de volgende trap maar ze werd ingehaald. 
Helaas was Isam een stuk sneller, haar hart klopte in haar keel.
Isam fluisterde: probeer je te ontsnappen?
Lina siste: Laat me er langs gek, me ouders kunnen elk moment naar beneden komen!! 
Isam keek haar aan, hij reageerde niet.
Hij deed zijn hand snel op haar onderrug, duwde haar tegen zijn borstkast aan en kuste haar. Zacht. Zo zacht. Ze genoot. Hij maakte haar gek. Het feit dat ze elk moment betrapt konden worden maakte het dat het nog spannender was. 
Hij haalde zijn lippen van de hare. Keek haar nog even aan. Fluisterde Ik hou van je en liet haar toen verward achter.

Hoe deed hij dat toch elke keer weer.
Hij was de enige die haar kon laten zweven. Niemand maar dan ook niemand kon zijn plaats innemen. Zijn manier van kijken, liefkozen, praten, lopen alles.. hij was irreplaceable.

Isam liep richting de slaapkamer van Amin en vond het maar gek dat de deur dicht was.
Lina was ondertussen ook komen staan in de hal.

Lina: Ben je bang voor de deur?
Ze moest lachen om haar eigen grapje..
Isam keek haar beduusd aan. Nee gek, ik weet niet. Jullie deur staat open. Dus ik denk dat Amin daar met Sanae zit
Lina: Hmm, ja mijn kamer is leeg zie ik. Ze is daar met hem. Wacht ik ga wel anders even naar binnen?
Isam: Jep, lijkt mij ook. Ik wil niks zien wat niet voor mijn ogen bestemd is. 
Hij grinnikte en Lina liep richting de deur.

Lina klopte op de deur, maar geen respons.
Hmm.. 
Ze klopte nogmaals en toen ging de deur met een zwaai open.
Amin stond oog in oog met Lina.
Ze vond hem maar vaag kijken dus ze trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog.
Lina: uhh, is Sanae hier?
Amin was even stil. Ja ze is hier, heb je even, dan komen we eruit ja
Hij sprak met een brok in zijn keel.

Amin wilde de deur weer dicht doen maar Lina hield hem tegen.
Lina: Is er iets Amin?
Amin: Nee hoezo  hij reageerde te snel, en dat maakte het nog verdachter  
Lina: Ja gewoon, je klinkt zo down ofzo, kan het niet goed uitleggen maar ik kan het wel aanvoelen als je tweeling he  ze gaf hem een zachte duw tegen zijn bovenarm - Als er iets is, dan ben ik er voor je. Dat je dat maar weet ok.
Ze glimlachte warm naar hem en Amin voelde dat door merg en been. 
- Hij realiseerde zich dat zijn zusje het zeker wel verdient alle geluk in de wereld te krijgen - 
Amin wist even niet uit zijn woorden te komen na haar warme opmerking.
Zijn ogen vulde zich met tranen dus besloot hij snel de deur dicht te doen.
Hij knikte kort naar haar mompelde een dank je wel Lina en deed toen de deur dicht.

Sanae liep zijn kant op. Hij leunde tegen de deur en deed zijn hoofd omlaag.
Sanae zag de tranen in zijn ogen glinsteren. Ze hief zijn kin omhoog en aaide toen over zijn wang.
Lieverd,nogmaals, het spijt me echt dat het zo heeft moeten gaan, en dat je er zo achter moest komen, maar je moet weten dat we je nooit pijn hebben willen doen. Je snapt toch dat het niet makkelijk is geweest, voor niemand niet Sanae fluisterde. 

Amin reageerde niet. 
Na een minuut vermande hij zich en keek haar toen aan.
Lina vroeg naar je en Isam wil denk ik de kamer inkomen. Dus ik denk dat we maar split moeten gaan
Sanae: Is goed.  Enigszins teleurgesteld keek ze hem aan. Ze had liever een andere reactie gehad - 
Ze wilde net een stap naar achter doen toen hij haar naar zich terug trok.
Enerzijds snap ik het wel Sanae. Maar je moet snappen dat het nu nog even moeilijk voor me is, en ik wil liever niet dat ik hen er nu mee confronteer. Ik moet het even verwerken dat is denk ik voor ons allemaal het beste. Wil jij aub ook doen alsof er niks is
Sanae knikte.
Alweer wilde ze zich losmaken maar zijn ogen hielden haar vast.
Amin haalde een plukje haar uit haar gezicht. Even bleef hij haar aankijken en drukte toen een kus op haar lippen.
Dat was een bevestiging. Een bevestiging dat hij nog superdol op haar was.
Ze sloeg haar armen om hem heen en even genoot ze van het moment. 
Hij knuffelde haar eventjes en liet haar toen los. 

De deur van de slaapkamer ging open.
Lina en Isam stonden te praten in de hal. 

Amin observeerde hen. 
Zo op het oog zou je nooit zeggen dat het een stelletje is. Ze stonden gewoon een end van elkaar vandaan. Dat allereerst. Daarnaast was het zo dat ze gewoon over allerdaagse dingen aan het praten waren. Geen klef gedoe. Een beetje zoals Sanae en mij. Alhoewel ik wel vaker een arm om Sanae heen sla. 

Sanae die groette Isam en liep toen door naar haar slaapkamer.
Lina zwaaide ook kort en liep toen achter haar aan.
De deur was niet eens dicht en de vragenvuur begon al.
Lina: Wat is er met Amin? Jij hebt waarschijnlijk wel met hem gepraat niet?
Sanae: Er is niks lieverd, hij heeft gewoon even zo een periode denk ik, heb je wel vaker meegemaakt met hem of niet?
Lina: Hmm, ja heb dat ook weleens eerder meegemaakt, maar het werd al gauw bekend wat er aan de hand was. Hoop dat dat nu ook het geval is.  Lina ging er verder niet op in maar ze wist wel dat er meer aan de hand was - Anyway! Je raad nooit wat er is gebeurd net. Ik schrok me echt dood.
Isam zoende me op de trap. Ik was als de dood dat ik betrapt zou worden, maar op een of ander manier was het toch ook wel erg magisch.  Lina keek dromerig voor zich uit - 
Sanae moest hier wel om lachen, dit had zij ook wel vaker meegemaakt met Amin. 
Die doet het zelfs af en toe als ze in de woonkamer zaten bij zijn ouders thuis en Zohra was even de kamer uit.  hihihihihi - 
Haha, gekkerdjes zijn jullie toch ook. Maar ik weet hoe je je dan voelt. Supergevoel, adrenaline.. 
Sanae zat nu ook dromerig voor zich uit te staren.
Lina pakte snel een handdoek en lachte sneaky.
Ik ga lekker eerst de douche in keep on dreaming sweety

Sanae probeerde haar nog tegen te houden maar tevergeefs. Lina stond al in de douche. Isam en Amin die net de hal in liepen bekeken het tafereeltje. 
Isam: Zo ey waar zijn jullie mee bezig?
Sanae: Die tutje is eerder de douche in gegaan, flikt ze nu elke keer! 
Sanae had een big smile op haar gezicht. Haar ogen en Amins ogen kruisten elkaar en een glimlach sierde zijn mooie mond.

Lina was lekker aan het zingen en trok zich niks aan van wat er in de hal gebeurde.
Amin was weer een heel klein beetje in zijn element: Lina, hou die zang-talent voor je en schiet op in die douche. Wij willen er ook nog in
Lina ging door met haar zangkunsten: Ain't no mountain high enough. Ain't no valley low enough. Ain't no river wide enough. To keep me from getting to you

Op dit moment was dit een o zo toepasselijke nummer. Sanae, Amin en Isam luisterde alle drie naar Lina. Maar Lina daarentegen zong gewoon het eerste wat er in haar op kwam. Zonder verdere bijbedoelingen.. Of toch wel?






*

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Ga verder meid  :rambo:  
Echt heel Goed  :boogie:  
XX Rach

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:pimp:  toppie vervolg meid, ga gauw weer verder met schrijven,,

----------


## xxmiriamxx

up  :nijn:

----------


## bouchra_nador

ik heb een tijdje niet gelezen! maar nu kan ik er weer hard tgenaan meid

 :ole:   :stout: 

go on girl je doet het goed  :gechoqueerd:  

je ttrouwe fannetje:bouchra :gechoqueerd:

----------


## Anversia20

Heey, nou weet je dit verhaal is echt goed, want je kan jezelf erin doen meeleven. Is echt goed, schrijf je gauw een langer vervolgje

----------


## xxmiriamxx

ewa, waar blijf je  :pimp:

----------


## Barbiee

Oeii alweer zo n top stuk
 :nijn:  go on go on! 
hihi en trouwens k ben nog steeds n Turkje en tOch lees k je verhaaltje
xx
en nog soukran jy bent ook een schatje  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Firdous85

GEWELDIG VERVOLGJE!!!!  :melig:  

DIKKE ZOENTJES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dileyla

*  Salaam lovely ladies (& eventuele gentlemen)

Superbedankt voor de reacties! Ik blijf het herhalen vind het superlief!! (K)

Hopelijk geniet iedereen van haar/zijn vakantie. 
Ik heb het in ieder geval superdruk, werk, visite uit het buitenland etc etc. 

Maar geniet er zoveel mogelijk van!

Ik ben bezig met typen, hoop hem er gauw op te zetten..

Kussie*

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Oke dan,  :handbang:

----------


## Anversia20

Oke dileyla.

----------


## bouchra_nador

ga verder  :tong uitsteken:  

hartstikkemooi verhaalen je schrijfstijl is gwn het einde hahah

 :koppel:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:jumping:

----------


## Dileyla

* He Liefjes. Hier is tie dan, geniet ervan! Superbedankt voor jullie reacties en geduld. Voor de mensen die al terug zijn... 
HOE WAS JE VAKANTIE?! 
Mwaahh! 

~~~~~~~~~~ 

Op dit moment was dit een o zo toepasselijke nummer. Sanae, Amin en Isam luisterde alle drie naar Lina. Maar Lina daarentegen zong gewoon het eerste wat er in haar op kwam. Zonder verdere bijbedoelingen.. Of toch wel?

~~~~~~~~~~

Amin was de eerste die de stilte verbrak en richting zijn slaapkamer liep na dat hij gilde: roep me als de douche vrij is!
Isam en Sanae stonden nog wat te praten.

Nadat iedereen de douche in was geweest lagen ze uitgeput in bed.
Alle vier lagen ze aan van alles te denken voor ze in slaap vielen. Het duurde een uur, twee, misschien wel langer voordat Amin in slaap was gevallen.

De volgende dag waren ze weer vroeg uit de veren.
Ze hadden wel zin in een dagje strand. Amin hadden ze ook zo ver gekregen weer een beetje te lachen en mee te gaan.

Sanae en Lina waren druk in de weer met hun leukste outfitjes uitzoeken. Het duurde een tijdje voordat ze klaar stonden en alles ingepakt hadden.
De autoreis was wel weer een stukje gezelliger dan de afgelopen dagen. 
Amin sprak meer met de rest en Sanae kreeg nu weer alle aandacht die ze verdient. 

Ze zochten een leuk plekje uit op het strand - wel bereikbaar wat betreft: Toilet, douche, eettentjes  
Maar waar niet al te veel mensen waren. Alhoewel het superdruk was konden ze toch een rustiger plekje vinden. 

Ze hadden hun zwemkleren al aan onder hun outfits. 
Isam moest even slikken toen hij Lina zag. Nog nooit had hij haar gezien in badkleding.
Ze zag er adembenemend uit. 
Ze leek het op te merken aangezien ze een kleurtje begon te krijgen.

Amin had het gelukkig niet door. Waarschijnlijk zou hij er zeker wel wat van zeggen.
Hij had alleen oog voor zijn mooie Sanae. Die er natuurlijk ook prachtig uitzag. De dames smeerden elkaar in met zonnebrandolie en al gauw lagen ze te zonnen. 
De heren wilde meteen een duik nemen.

Na een halfuur kwamen ze terug.
Amin: Zo dat water is superlekker joh
Isam begon zich af te drogen en Lina die bekeek hem vanonder haar zonnebril. 
Dat kon ze nu sneaky onopgemerkt doen.

Sanae keek op:  hmm zullen wij ook even gaan Lina?
Lina was gefixeerd op Isam dus ze hoorde niet dat Sanae tegen haar aan het praten was. 
Sanae gaf haar een por in de zij.
Lina reageerde abrupt: Nou! Waar was dat voor nodig?
Sanae: Je reageert niet, je bent zeker in slaap gevallen ofzo.
Isam moest lachen dus hij draaide zich snel om.
Sanae: Ik vroeg of je even meeging de zee in.
Amin: Ja maar jullie mogen niet alleen gaan hoor.

Lina en Sanae keken elkaar nu even aan en schoten in de lach.
O nee?! Lina keek Amin uitdagend aan.
Amin: Heb je gezien wat voor aasgieren hier zwemmen. Ze verslinden jullie daar onder water als er geen vent bij is.
Sanae: Zo erg is het niet gekkerd. Het is hier niet zo druk ook.
Amin: Geen sprake van, er gaat iemand mee de zee in. Klaar. Punt uit.
oeff, wie van jullie gaat mee dan Lina deed ondertussen haar zonnebril af en deed haar zwemkleding goed.
Amin zuchtte: Ik ga mee. 
Hij wilde niet dat Isam met hun meeging. 
Isam ging languit op zijn strandlaken liggen. 
De trio liepen richting zee. Lina keek nog een keer achterom. Isam knipoogde naar haar en Lina straalde.
Amin leek het door te hebben maar hij dwong zichzelf er niet op te reageren.

Lina was de eerste die de zee uitkwam. Amin zag haar weer richting Isam lopen en wilde eigenlijk ook weer de zee uit totdat hij Sanaes lippen in zn hals voelde Dat hield hem dan weer in de zee. 

Lina pakte een handdoek en droogde zich af. Isam zei nog niks. Lina dacht dat hij in slaap was gevallen maar niets was minder waar. Hij kneep zijn ogen tot spleetjes en probeerde zo onopvallend mogelijk te spieken.
Lina stond nu zowat boven hem en had nu door wat hij aan het doen was.
Jij gluiperd! Je bent gewoon wakker!!
Isam schoot in de lach.
Niet waar.. Hij keek haar aan met een onschuldige blik.
Niet ontkennen!! Haha, gemenerd kaatste ze terug.

Stilte brak door. 
Isam fluisterde onder zn lippen door.. Je bent adembenemend Lina, ik zou je nu zo graag een knuffel willen geven.
Lina keek hem aan met een veelbetekende blik. Ze wilde ook zo graag dat alles normaal was.
Ze besloot maar van onderwerp te veranderen.

Amin doet wat normaler lijkt het, is het jou ook opgevallen?
Isam keek haar aan. Hij dacht aan van alles. Misschien moest hij zijn gedachtes openbaar maken naar haar.

Lina, ik denk dat hij het weet over ons
Lina werd stiller dan ze al was. Ze bewoog zich haast niet. Vreemd genoeg heeft ze daar niet echt over nagedacht, maar dat is wel een optie bedacht ze zich.
Hoe dan? dat was alles wat ze uit kon brengen, niets meer, niets minder.
Ondertussen keek ze naar het zand en was ze verder zelf een antwoord op haar vraag aan het zoeken.
Isam: Ik weet het niet Lina, maar dat verklaard zijn gedrag toch? En bovendien het feit dat hij ook zo bot tegen Sanae deed, hij kan dan waarschijnlijk boos zijn omdat zij het ook wist en niks tegen hem heeft gezegd?

Lina wierp een blik op de zee. Ver kon ze Amin en Sanae zien, ze waren in een intieme houding.. 
Isam volgde haar blik..
Hoe verklaar je dat dan? Als hij boos was, dan zou hij niet innig doen met haar
Isam: Klopt, heb ik ook aangedacht, maar ze hadden gisteravond/nacht best een heftig gesprek remember, en plots is hij vandaag wat meer relaxed? 
Ze hebben blijkbaar het een en ander besproken. Of het kan zijn dat Sanae dat hele verhaal/gedachte uit zijn hoofd heeft gepraat.

Lina wist niet zo goed wat ze moest denken. 
Het zou kunnen.. 
Verder wilde ze er niet aan geloven. 
Wat zou ze in vredesnaam moeten reageren als hij haar er ooit mee zou confronteren?!
Isam leek hetzelfde te denken want zijn gezicht sprak boekdelen.

We moeten de waarheid vertellen Lina, dat beter dan dat hij ons ermee confronteert Isam bleef haar aankijken nadat hij deze woorden had uitgesproken.
Lina schoot een beetje in paniek leek het. 
Ze keek nerveus om zich heen en zocht naar de juiste woorden.
Shit, hij komt eraan. Denk er in ieder geval over na ok Lina, we zeggen nog niks, maar we moeten het wel doen.
Lina kon niet reageren, en dat was misschien beter ook, Amin en Sanae kwamen bij hen staan. 
Lina deed alsof ze druk bezig was met het zoeken naar iets in haar tas. 

Sanae en Amin droogden zich af en namen plaatst op de grote strandlakens die uitgespreid lagen. 
Zo dat was lekker! Ik ga nu wel even liggen hoor, wil mijn kleurtje op en top maken Sanae leek erg vin haar hum te zijn. 
De rest knikte vaagjes, lachte kort, en gingen toen liggen.

De minuten die daarop volgde waren stil.
Ze lagen alle 4 te genieten van het zonnetje. 
Althans, genieten.. zo leek het wel in eerste opzicht.
Maar als je gedachte kon lezen dan zou je een heel ander beeld krijgen.

Zowel Isam als Lina zaten bij het gesprek die zich had plaatsgevonden voordat de twee aankwamen.
Lina wilde zelfs bijna huilen, op een of ander manier was ze emotioneel geworden en vulde haar ogen zich met tranen. 
Ze wist dat Isam gelijk had. Ze moesten de waarheid spreken. Dat is in ieder geval makkelijker dan wanneer ze geconfronteerd worden met hetgeen Amin wellicht weet.
Wat moest ze doen?
Ze wou dat ze wat langer in de zee hadden gelegen zodat ze nog wat van Isam te horen zou krijgen wat haar zou geruststellen. 
Of dat ze juist eerder de zee uit waren gekomen, dan had ze hier niet mee gezeten.

Een geslaagd stranddagje zou het in ieder geval niet meer worden.
Isam wilde het klaarblijkelijk toegeven aan Amin. Lina eigenlijk ook ergens diep in haar hart, wist ze dat dit het juiste was. Maar ze durfde het niet. 
Wat nu..



*

----------


## samekke

weer een mooi vervolgje, ik kijk er echt naar uit om het volgende stukje te lezen.

----------


## Anversia20

Prachtig, aub vervolgje, mss ietsje langer  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  thnx

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Eindelijk weer een vervolgje 
Hij is Prachtig Zoals Gewoonelijk  :ole:  
X Rach  :bril:

----------


## Moslima 84

Prachtig verhaal ik kijk uit naar het vevrolgje  :koppel:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

prachtig vervolg meid,, en nou nog een  :boogie:

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Slm,

Je verhaal is gewoonweg prachtig egt waar en je vervolgjes waren super en kw8 op de volgende  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Greetz  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

:nijn:

----------


## Dileyla

*Heeey hbibas van me, (en wellicht lieve heren)

Iedereen een leuke vakantie gehad?
Ik heb niet veel leuks gedaan.
Het was voornamelijk werken werken, studeren, werken. 

Lessen zijn onderhand ook alweer begonnen. 
Hebben jullie het ook zo druk als mij?!

Superbedankt voor jullie lieve reacties, 
Ik heb een lang vervolgje getypt geniet ervan lieve mensen.

Tot heel gauw weer,
Kus D

~~~~~~

Een geslaagd stranddagje zou het in ieder geval niet meer worden.
Isam wilde het klaarblijkelijk toegeven aan Amin. Lina eigenlijk ook ergens diep in haar hart, wist ze dat dit het juiste was. Maar ze durfde het niet. 
Wat nu..

De zon was onder gegaan en het viertal was alweer thuis. De ouders van Lina waren er niet, die waren op bezoek bij een tante in de buurt. 

Ze zaten op de patio toen ze een auto piepend hoorde remmen. 
Ze herkenden een Audi a3, een zwarte om precies te zijn, maar door de slechte belichting kon je niet goed zien wie er in zat. 

De gedaante was nog niet goed zichtbaar totdat hij in het licht ging staan. Het was Karim.
Hij keek het viertal met een big smile aan en liet zijn ogen iets langer rusten op Lina.
Amin stond op met een tegenstrijdig gevoel. Hij wist dat Karim een bepaald onderwerp zou aansnijden.
Vreemd genoeg was Isam gefixeerd op de auto van Karim. Lina kon vreemd genoeg haar ogen ook niet van de auto af houden.
Het was niet dat de auto o zo mooi was. Nee.. het was iets anders. Wat het precies was konden ze niet goed bedenken.

Amin: Hey gozer, ik dacht al wie rijd er in een Audi a3?!
Karim: Oh hey, ja klopt is van een vriend van me. Heb het even geleend. 
Isam kon het niet laten ook te reageren: een vriend uit Nederland?
Karim keek hem vaag aan. Ja vanwaar anders? Je ziet de kenteken toch 
De spanning tussen de twee was duidelijk aanwezig.
Amin wist dat hij nu even wat moest zeggen. Een naar idee bekroop hem. Deze twee vrienden van hem hadden beide n doel.  Zijn zusje  
Amin: Ewa verder alles goed Karim?
Karim lachte en merkte dat Amin van onderwerp wilde veranderen en besloot mee te doen.
Gaat prima, met jou? 
Gaat rustig elhamdoulilah reageerde Amin.
Karim liep richting de dames en gaf ze beide kort een hand.
Hij kon het niet laten Lina onopvallend een knipoog te geven.
Lina voelde zich totaal niet op haar gemak. Ze stond op en liep op het padje voor de patio.
Sanae wilde haar volgen maar Lina gaf haar een seintje dat ze zo terug was.
Karim nam plaats naast Amin op de patio.

Het was alsof Linas voeten een eigen wil hadden. Ze liep richting de Audi a3 en Isam bleef haar volgen met zijn ogen.
Karim en Amin waren in tussen tijd verwikkeld in een mysterieus gesprek en Sanae wist precies waar het over ging. Ze kon het niet laten af en toe een veelzeggende blik richting Amin te werpen die tevens precies wist wat ze daarmee bedoelde.

Alle ogen waren op Lina gericht toen ze uit het niets een klein kreetje losliet.
Isam was de eerste die het had opgemerkt en liep meteen naar haar toe. Amin, Karim en Sanae stonden nu ook op maar liepen niet meteen haar kant op.

Linas ogen stonden groot. Isam volgde haar blik en zag dat haar ogen rustten op een geel hangertje die hing aan de binnenspiegel.
Lina wat is er? Hij draaide haar naar zich toe en zag dat haar ogen vochtig waren.
Hij herhaalde zijn vraag maar ook nu kwam er geen reactie.
Amin kwam er nu bij staan.

Amin: Lina, wat is er, zeg dan iets.. kom op..
Lina wilde wel iets zeggen maar er kwam haast niets uit haar keel. Ze stamelde: Dat is.. is..
Ze wees naar de auto van Karim. Hij stond nog steeds roerloos op de patio. 
Sanae stond nu halverwege. Tussen de patio en de auto in. Ze kon horen wat er werd gezegd.

Isam: wat wil je zeggen Lina, wat is er met die auto?
Er rolde een traan over Linas wang en Isam kon het echt niet laten om haar traan weg te vegen.
Amin die erbij stond zag het allemaal gebeuren maar vreemd genoeg had hij niet de drang om in te grijpen.

Lina draaide zich nu om en veegde haar tranen weg. 
Net op het moment dat Karim aankwam lopen sprak Lina de woorden uit: Dit is de auto die me bijna had aangereden destijds
Amin en Isam keken haar eerst niets begrijpend aan maar al snel viel het kwartje. Ze draaide zich om naar Karim. 

Karim werd lijkbleek. Isam was laaiend. Amin was de enige die nog een beetje kalm was. Hij wilde natuurlijk eerst verhaal halen. 
Amin probeerde zo kalm mogelijk over te komen: Karim, een aantal maanden terug is Lina bijna aangereden. Ik wil een eerlijk antwoord. Was jij degene die deze auto bestuurde? 

Karim was duidelijk niet voorbereid op deze vraag. 
Karim: Ik kan het uitleggen
Isam stond nu op het punt om hem aan te vliegen maar Lina had het al snel door en hield hem vast.
Amin was teleurgesteld en kwaad te gelijk. Hij had niet verwacht dat een van zijn vrienden ooit zoiets zou doen en daarna niet eerlijk zou bekennen. 

Amin ging met een hand door zijn haar en keek Karim toen lang aan.
Karim: Mijn moeder lag in het ziekenhuis, ik heb gewoon de auto van een vriend gepakt en ben als een gek naar het ziekenhuis geracet. Jij weet als geen ander, Amin, dat ik Lina nooit iets zou willen aandoen. Jij weet hoe ik over haar denk, ik ben stom geweest, ik had niet zo hard moeten rijden en het spijt me echt heel erg.
Hij wendde zich nu tot Lina die moeite had om hem te blijven aankijken.
Ze sloeg haar ogen neer.
Isam: Was je niet mans genoeg om even stil te staan? Of om achteraf  op zn minst - even te zeggen dat het je spijt? Nee dit moet bijna 5 maanden later gebeuren. Als Lina nu niets had gezegd dan had jij zelf ook niets gezegd toch? Dan had je gedaan alsof je van niks wist. Kan je je voorstellen hoe erg het voor haar moest zijn geweest? Het idee dat je bijna bent aangereden? Wat als ik er niet was, wat dan? Dan was je ook doorgereden en had je zoiets op je geweten had.. 

Karim had hier geen respons op.
Sanae was onderhand bij Lina gaan staan en had haar armen om haar geen geslagen.
Lina maakte zich los en liep richting huis. Naar binnen. Ze had even geen zin om iemand te spreken. Ze wilde alleen zijn. Niets of niemand om haar heen. Sanae was haar nog achteraan gegaan maar ze mompelde een korte: laat me even met rust sorry
Ze rende naar haar kamer en sloeg de deur hard dicht waarnaar ze de slot erop deed. Ze liet zich vallen op haar bed en lag met haar rug naar de deur toe.
Dat gele hangertje zag ze weer voor zich toen ze buiten bij de patio stond. Ze maakte alles weer mee. Hoe ze daar stond, hoe Isam haar van achter vastgreep en hoe erg ze was geschrokken.

Ze begon emotioneel te worden. Ze wilde huilen. Maar ze dwong zichzelf er niet aan te beginnen. Ze knipperde een paar keer in de hoop het tegen te houden maar tevergeefs. 
Ze liet haar tranen de vrije loop. Het moest eruit. Ze kropt te veel op. Maar ze wist dat nu ze er aan begonnen was, dat ze niet weet wanneer het kapt. 

Ondertussen was het hectisch op de patio.
De heren waren gewikkeld in een heftige discussie en Sanae probeerde ze kalm te houden.
Karim zuchtte diep. Amin, jij weet waar ik voor ben gekomen. Het is helaas anders gegaan dan verwacht, maar ik wil toch graag weten wat jij hiervan vind, ben je eruit?
Amin keek hem lang aan alvorens hij antwoord gaf. Het liefst brulde hij: NEE! Maar het was wel zo eerlijk om het iets anders te formuleren.
Isam leek het ondertussen niet te volgen.  waar ging dit over?!  

Amin: Ik kan je geen antwoord geven. Ik ben niet degene die daarover bepaald. Maar vanuit mijn oogpunt kan ik je wel eerlijk vertellen dat Lina hier niet op staat te wachten. Maar als je antwoord wilt ga je naar haar toe.
Sanae: Als ik even zo vrij mag zijn om jullie te onderbreken? Hoe kan je zoiets gaan vragen als ze net te horen heeft gekregen dat jij degene was die haar bijna had aangereden? Dat meen je toch niet? 
Isam: Mag ik dan ook even onderbreken?! Wat waar gaat dit in hemelsnaam over?! 
Amin keek weg.
Karim keek glashard in de ogen van Isam en antwoordde: Aangezien niemand je op de hoogte heeft gebracht.  Hij keek Isam wederom uitdagend aan  Ik wil Linas hand komen vragen.

Het voelde als een paar rake klappen bij Isam. Hij had het vermoeden dat dit het was, maar om het zo vies uit zijn mond te horen. Hij kon hem wel wat aandoen op dit moment. Maar hij hield zich in want hij zou er niets mee bereiken bedacht hij zich. Althans, wellicht een beetje vergelding maar thats it. 

Isams ogen gingen richting Amin en daarna richting Sanae, die keken hem allebei vol medelijden aan.
Maar hun medelijden wilde hij niet, dat ze dit niet gewoon hadden verteld deed hem pijn.

Isam: Ok op die fiets.  Hij leek zich te herstellen en keek toen het drietal strak aan  Weet je wat we doen? We gaan met zn drien naar Lina toe en we vragen het even. Creren we meteen wat duidelijkheid h? Aangezien iedereen zo geheimzinnig doet. 

Isam liep voorop en de rest volgde hem naar binnen. Al wilden ze niet alle drie even graag naar binnen.
Karim dacht werkelijk dat Lina zijn vraag bevestigend zou beantwoorden. Maar of dat zo zou zijn? 
Dat was nog maar de vraag

Er werd een paar keer geklopt op Linas deur.
Ze reageerde niet. 
Amin ging voorop staan. Lina, ik ben het Amin. Wil je aub even de deur open maken. We willen even met je praten
Lina reageerde niet.
Ze draaide zich wel om in haar bed.  WE? Ging er door haar heen.. wie is WE? Met wie stond hij voor de deur?  
Ze was zo nieuwsgierig maar haar ogen waren rood en betraand, zo kon ze niemand onder ogen zien.

Dit keer hoorde ze Isams stem. 
Isam: Lina, aub maak even open.  Geen reactie - Er is hier iemand die je wat wilt vragen..

Toen hadden ze haar aandacht! 
Wie wil me wat vragen?!  ging er door haar heen.. 
Welke 3de, of wellicht 4de persoon stond daar voor de deur? 
Karim? Nee toch Die hadden ze vast al weggejaagd? 

Haar gedachtes werden bevestigd.
Karim: Lina, maak even open, ik wil je iets vragen, als ik mijn antwoord heb ga ik weg.

Lina liep nu richting de deur. Ze kon het niet laten zichzelf even een minuut rust te geven om bij te komen om een beetje presentable de deur open te doen. 

Het slot ging eraf en de deur ging krakend open








*

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Wajaw Ga door 
Snel  :hihi:  
Kom op kan niet meer wachten  :handbang:

----------


## samekke

dat kan je niet maken he, komaan ga toch door aub!!!!!

ben zo nieuwsgierig

----------


## bouchra_nador

UP and up! :banana:

----------


## fatima0611

Wajauuww zalige verhaal!!  :love:   :knipoog: 
Verderschrijven!!  :wohaa:  


Dikke zoen!!  :player:  

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Slm,

Ooh kleef egt mee int verhaal das kweet ni hoe erg wat da Lina en Isam meemake en vooral Lina dan. En om men reactie af te sluiten
 :regie:  up up up up up up up up up up up up up 


 :wohaa:   :wohaa: 

Greetz

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Thnx voor je vervolg,,





Moge allah onze vasten accepteren
En onze gebeden verhoren
Je dromen verwezenlijken
Je daden vergeven
En je Dua's accepteren
Mabrouk Ramadan

----------


## suada

kom op meid laat ons niet wachten op een mooi vervolgje!!

----------


## arhaz

Nog een gezegend Ramadan voor iedereen toegewenst.

Ik heb al weer een tijdje hier niet meer gereageerd, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik je verhaal niet meer lees. Ik kijk geregeld of er een nieuwe vervolg is. Tot nu toe is het echt super!! En ik weet haast wel zeker dat het zo zal blijven of juist nog beter gaat worden.

Meid, wat ik wil zeggen is dat je echt een super talent hebt. Mocht je in de toekomst, naast je baan als advocaat, een leuk zakcentje bijverdienen met je hobby dan zal het je zekere lukken! 

Maar nu wil ik eerst hier een vervolg zien..... HAHAHA

Gegroet, 

Arhaz

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Ik ben nog steeds aant w8te op een nieuw vervolgje  :slik!:  
dus je weet wat je te doet staat  :regie:  up up up 





GreetZ 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## Dileyla

*Heeeey Liefjes, 

Ik dacht eerst: Ik schrijf na de Ramadan wel weer. (Ramadan Mubarek trouwens nog!) Maar ik heb me bedacht. Omdat jullie zo sweet zijn heb ik het nu gedaan. 
Ik heb genoten van de lieve reacties! Shokran o en arhaz, superbedankt en ik zal er over nadenken!!
Dikke kus, geniet ervan lieve mensjes..

########  

Lina liep nu richting de deur. Ze kon het niet laten zichzelf even een minuut rust te geven om bij te komen om een beetje presentable de deur open te doen. 

Het slot ging eraf en de deur ging krakend open

Er waren 8 ogen op haar gericht. Ze keek ze niet al te lang aan. Ze wilde niet dat ze konden zien dat ze had gehuild.  Wie houd ik nou voor de gek? Iedereen weet onderhand dat ik niet aan het lachen was in mijn kamer  Ze onderdrukte een flauwe lach en keek hen weer aan.
Ze schraapte haar keel: Wat was je vraag?

Karim liep de kamer ongevraagd in. De rest volgde hem zwijgend. 
Lina die bleef bij de deur staan. Ze had gewoon geen fut meer om zich heen en weer te verplaatsen. Ze was wel supernieuwsgierig. 

Lina keek Isam aan. Zijn gezicht sprak boekdelen. Er was iets. Maar wat?
Karim onderbrak het gestaar tussen de twee. 

Ik wil allereerst mijn excuses aanbieden voor wat er in Nederland gebeurd is Lina. Ik had echt haast, me moeder lag in het ziekenhuis, ik dacht niet meer rationeel. Ik weet dat het geen goed excuus is maar ik hoop dat je me het ergens kan vergeven 
Er heerste een akelige stilte en Lina reageerde niet op zijn woorden. Karim vervolgde Ik snap dat je nu niks tegen me wilt of kunt zeggen. Als je maar weet dat ik het echt meen Lina
Karim sprak haar naam heel langzaam uit. Die 4 letters waaruit haar naam bestond had hij zodanig uitgerekt dat hij de aandacht trok van Isam die hem nu een boze blik toewierp.

Karim negeerde het en ging verder. Waarom ik eigenlijk in eerste instantie hier na toe ben gekomen.. Tja Jij bent de reden Lina.
Lina keek nu verschrikt zijn kant op. Van hem naar Amin, naar Sanae die er naast stond en uiteindelijk liet ze haar blik rusten op Isam. 
Je zag gewoon dat hij aan het koken was, maar hij hield zich sterk, hij hield zich in.

Lina kreeg geen woord over haar lippen. Karim keek haar nu strak aan.
Ik ben hierheen gekomen, met mijn ouders, om je hand te vragen Lina.

Isam begon te ijsberen. Hij kon dit niet aanhoren. Amin gaf hem een blik waaruit hij niet goed kon uitmaken wat hij daarmee bedoelde. Wat hij wel wist is dat die blik hem een beetje had gerustgesteld. Vreemd genoeg.

Karim: Ik had Amin toestemming gevraagd om jou ten huwelijk te vragen. 
Lina wilde hem onderbreken maar Karim was sneller. Maar, hij had gezegd dat hij daar niet over beslist, en vond dat ik het aan jou moest vragen. Vandaar dat ik hier nu ben Lina
Karim: Ik weet dat het een beetje vreemd klinkt, nu Amin en de rest hier bij staat. Maar Lina, Ik wil dat je mijn vrouw word.

Karim keek haar verwachtingsvol aan maar Lina had hier geen repliek op.
Lina? Karim stond nu precies tegenover haar. 

Er ging van alles rond in haar hoofd. Wat moest ze antwoorden? Hij stond nu zo dichtbij. Hij wilde een antwoord. Maar al weet ze wat ze wil zeggen. Ze weet niet zo goed hoe ze moet beginnen. Aangezien Amin erbij stond dat maakte het alleen maar moeilijker. Ze stonden haar alle 4 aan te kijken. Wat moest ze? Wat moest ze anders dan de waarheid. Haar ogen begonnen weer vochtig te worden maar ze knipperde een paar keer met haar ogen om het terug te dringen. 

Ze liet haar blik wederom op Isam rusten en zijn ogen leken haar gedachtes te bevestigen. Ze moest eerlijk zijn: Uhm.. ik weet niet waar ik moet beginnen
Karim: Neem je tijd. 
Lina zuchtte diep en liet zich vallen op een stoeltje die zich in een hoek bevond.
Ze voelde zich nu net een verhalenverteller. Ze gingen om haar heen zitten en wachtten op een reactie.  Het was nu even niet het moment om te fantaseren over dat soort dingen - sprak ze zichzelf toe. Ze moest nu even sterk zijn. 
Ze schraapte haar keel en begon: Allereerst, of ik je kan vergeven. Ik weet het niet. Ik moet het in ieder geval nog even verwerken. Een plaatsje geven en het achter me laten.
Karim knikte. Ik begrijp het
De rest reageerde niet.
Lina begon te friemelen aan haar vingers. Dat deed ze altijd als ze zenuwachtig was. Maar het moment was daar. Ze moest zeggen wat er op haar hart lag.
Over dat tweede. Ik denk dat ik heel veel bespaar als ik er niet omheen ga draaien. 
Ik kan geen JA zeggen Karim.  ze kon het niet laten Isam even aan te kijken  

Karim voelde zich geroepen haar even te onderbreken. Waarom niet Lina?
Zijn stem klonk nog beheerst, en misschien zelfs een beetje smekend. 
Lina keek hem aan. Enerzijds voelde ze zich schuldig. Ze stond nu in een positie dat ze niet meer terugkon. Haar handen vormden een kommetje waarin ze haar gezicht in begroef.  Ya Allah, wat moet ik doen..  Ze had het zwaar. Nu was het moment. Geen aarzelingen. Alleen de waarheid.
Waarom dat is Karim?  Zucht  Ik heb mijn hart namelijk al aan iemand anders verloren 

Zo, dat was eruit. Ze keek n keer rond en sloeg toen haar ogen neer. 
Niemand die wat zei. Het was stil. T stil. 

Totdat de stilte werd verstoord door Karim. Die moest zichzelf inhouden, eerlijk is eerlijk, niemand kan tegen een afwijzing. Of welke manier dan ook. Dit was in het bijzijn van andere,dat maakte het extra erg. Hij stond op.  Ok Lina, mag ik dan ook weten wie die iemand anders is ?

Lina wilde hier eigenlijk niet op reageren. Ze was nog steeds niet vergeten dat ook Amin zich in de kamer bevond. Ze wist dat ze straks moest vertellen welke andere persoon dat was. Ze was wel bereid het hem te vertellen. Maar waarom moest ze het vertellen waar Karim bij was?
Een aarzelend antwoord kwam over haar lippen heen: Ik wil daar liever niet op reageren, sorry

Karim had zo een antwoord niet verwacht. Verdien ik het niet, nadat ik hier mijn ziel en zaligheid heb blootgelegd, om te weten welke andere man jou hart heeft gestolen Lina?

Nu Lina dit zo hoorde vond ze zichzelf best gemeen. Maar dat weerhield haar er niet van om te zwijgen. Ze durfde hem niet eens meer aan te kijken.
Sanae was ondertussen bij haar komen staan en gaf toen antwoord in haar plaats:Karim, Lina heeft het al moeilijk genoeg gehad. Dat ze dit moest doen in ons bijzijn maakt het er ook niet makkelijker op. En om nu te vertellen wie die andere persoon is, is momenteel niet van belang. Lina waardeert wel degelijk je eerlijkheid. Misschien zal ze je dat ooit vertellen maar nu is het moment niet.

Karim voelde zich een beetje gekrent. Maar om hier tegen in te gaan waar de rest bij stond? Dat werkt niet. Beledigde opmerkingen maken is ook geen optie. Hij besloot te doen wat elk wijze man zou moeten doen in zijn situatie: Hij keek haar nog n keer lang aan, en draaide zich toen om om weg te gaan. 
Niemand die hem achterna ging.
Dit was het beste.

De stilte heerste nog steeds. 
Amin was dit keer de gene die zich geroepen voelde om een einde te maken aan de spanning die duidelijk aanwezig was.

Lina. Je bent mijn tweelingzusje. Ik ga je een vraag stellen en hoop dat je hier een eerlijk antwoord op gaat geven.

Lina kreeg het Spaans benauwd. Ze wist wat hij haar wilde vragen. Ze kon niks uitbrengen en besloot te antwoorden met een korte knikje.

Amin: Lina, wie is die persoon?
Lina keek weg. Daarna keek ze Sanae aan die haar vol vertrouwen aankeek. Zij dacht er blijkbaar goed over. Isam die kon haar niet normaal aankijken.
Hij voelde zich schuldig. Maar hij wist ook dat ze hier ook niet onderuit konden en hij zou haar bijstaan wat er ook gebeurd, hij zou zijn Lina nooit laten vallen.

Net op het moment dat Lina haar mond opende om hem het verlossend antwoord te geven zag Lina dat Isam naast haar kwam staan en het woord nam.
Ik ben die persoon Amin.

Lina keek Isam met grote ogen aan. 
Isam: Het werd tijd dat we eerlijk zijn tegenover jou Amin. Dit heeft te lang geduurd.
Lina probeerde Amins gemoedstoestand te bepalen maar dat lukte niet zo goed.
Amins blik veranderde. Van peinzen naar een serieuze koude blik.

Amin: Daar was ik al van op de hoogte. 
Lina en Isam keken elkaar nu verbaasd aan. De puzzelstukjes vielen op hun plek. Dat was de reden van zijn gedrag de afgelopen dagen. Maar hoe wist hij het? Toch niet Sanae?!

Lina keek naar Sanae die haar ogen neersloeg.
Amin haalde haar uit haar gedachte. Sanae heeft me niks verteld als jullie dat denken. Zij keek net zo verbaasd toen ik het haar vertelde als dat jullie nu naar me kijken. Hoe ik het weet doet er niet toe. Het gaat erom dat ik het weet, en dat jullie het geheim hebben gehouden. Konden jullie niet gewoon naar me toe komen? In plaats van dat toneelstukje die jullie de afgelopen maanden hebben opgevoerd. En dan kwam Karim er ook nog bij. Als ik uit was op wraak dan had ik Karim gewoon zijn gang laten gaan. Gewoon laten komen. Me ouders zo ver krijgen dat ze toestemmen omdat het een oh zo geweldige jongen is, en dan moest jij je hieruit redden Lina. Maar nee, zo ben ik niet. Als jullie eerder naar me toe waren gekomen dan had je dat gemerkt. Dat had ons allemaal veel ellende bespaard.

Amin ging met zijn hand door zijn haar.
Isam stapte nu naar voren en ging tegenover Amin staan.
Het spijt me rolde over zijn lippen. Amin reageerde niet op hem. Hij keek hem aan met een gekwetste blik en zei niets. Hij was stil, muisstil.

Lina stond verderop met tranen in haar ogen. Ze realiseerde zich wat voor schade ze had aangericht.  Hoe kan ik Amin nog ooit recht in zijn ogen aankijken - 




*

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Wauw  :wow:  ongeloofelyk verhaal wollah en khoop dat ik snel trug een vervolgje kan lezen.






GreetZ
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## samekke

wow prachtig vervolg-ik wacht op het vervolg vol spanning

----------


## fatima0611

Wajauwww!!! Prachtig!!


Dikke zoen!!  :player:  

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Zware Verhaal 
Wow Zaliggg 
Hmm
Komop Meid Schrijf Snl Verder 
X Rach  :haha:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Vervolg  :boogie:

----------


## Dileyla

*Heeeeeeey mijn liefjes, 
Alweer superbedankt voor de reacties!
Ik ben bezig met een lang vervolg, en tevens mijn laatste vervolg (denk ik)

Jullie snappen dat ik na al die tijd een einde aan het verhaal moet breien  (Ik ben al een paar jaar bezig daar niet van haha :$)

Maar ik zal dus gauw het laatste stuk erop zetten. 
Een hele dikke kus voor mijn liefjes en tot snel InshAllah!

*

----------


## Barbiee

ooh ik heb al 2 maanden je verhaal niet gelezenn.. :frons: 
sorryyy maar ik heb het allemaal natuurlijk ingehaald 
hihi heeel erg druk met school enzoo 
pfieeeeuw echt toppp,, najaa vervolgje dan maar  :player:  

xx

----------


## Firdous85

:Iluvu:

----------


## Firdous85

Super, zoals altijd! Wat jammer dat er een einde aan deze verhaal komt. Ik kijk uit naar het laatste stukje. Het zal vast een prachtig stukje zijn zoals altijd  :boogie:

----------


## Dileyla

*Liefjes,
Allereerst, shokran voor jullie reacties!
Maar zoals jullie weten: aan alles komt een eind.
Ook aan 'Lina' dus. 
Bij deze het allerlaatste superlange stuk voor al mijn trouwe fans!
Geniet er extra veel van!!

Dikke kus, 

~~~~~~~~~~

Lina stond verderop met tranen in haar ogen. Ze realiseerde zich wat voor schade ze had aangericht.  Hoe kan ik Amin nog ooit recht in zijn ogen aankijken - 

Een traan ontsnapte uit Linas ooghoek. Hij bungelde langzaam over haar wang. Ze wilde gillen, huilen, schreeuwen, emotioneel helemaal los gaan, maar wat zou ze daarmee bereiken? Juist, ja, helemaal niets.
Daarom besloot ze in stilte haar tranen de vrije loop te laten gaan.
Sanae sloeg haar armen strakker om haar heen. Maar Lina maakte zich los van haar en draaide zich om. 

Ze wilde geen medelijden, dit had ze zelf veroorzaakt, ze had beter moeten weten. 
Ze had een punt bereikt dat ze zichzelf overal de schuld van gaf. 
Het was stil.
Alweer. Een akelige stilte die de afgelopen avond zo vaak was gevallen. En die elk persoon haat. Stilte kan heerlijk zijn, maar dit was precies het tegenovergestelde. 

Lina voelde een arm op haar schouder daarna een om haar middel en voor ze het wist werd ze omgedraaid.
Ze stond oog in oog met haar wederhelft. Hij keek haar aan met een blik die alleen zij in zijn ogen kon lezen. En die haar een beetje in de war liet raken.
Hij bleef haar lang aankijken.
Hij veegde een traan af met zijn duim en tikte toen tegen haar neus aan.
Ze voelde zich echt verward. Wat moest ze hiervan denken?

Hij sloeg zijn armen om haar heen. Nog steeds waren er geen woorden gewisseld.
Maar woorden zijn soms overbodig en dit was zo een moment, een moment uit duizenden. 
Ze maakte zich los van hem en wilde wat zeggen toen Amin haar net voor was:

ik ben gevoelig voor je tranen. Ik voel ze namelijk ook. Je bent mijn zusje Lina, mijn tweeling, mijn wederhelft, mijn alles en het enige wat ik wil is dat jij gelukkig word.

Lina barste nu al helemaal in tranen uit en sloeg haar armen om hem heen. Dit waren geen tranen van verdriet, nee in tegendeel, dit waren tranen van vreugde. Ze had Amin nog nooit zo tegen haar horen praten. Ze wist wel dat hij onwijs veel van haar hield, maar nog nooit hadden ze zo een situatie meegemaakt.

Sanae werd er ook emotioneel van en stond van een afstand alles te bekijken met tranen die rijkelijk over haar wangen vloeiden. 

Amin liet Lina los en wendde zich tot Isam.
Isam, ik ken je nu al zolang. Als ik je niet zou kennen, dan had ik nu waarschijnlijk anders gereageerd. Ja ik moet toegeven dat het me veel deed toen ik erachter kwam. Sterker nog, ik was diep beledigd. Maar daar ga ik nu niet verder meer op in. Hij sloeg zijn ogen neer zuchtte en keek toen weer op. 
Het kwartje viel zojuist. Ik kan me nog herinneren dat je een keer naar me toe kwam. Je vertelde me dat je een meisje had gezien, je noemde haar zelfs de liefde van je leven nu begrijp ik waarom, en nu weet ik ook dat jij je woorden daadwerkelijk meent. Toen ik je aan me zusje voorstelde en haar net wilde vertellen dat je haar hulp wel kon gebruiken toen zag ik een blik in je ogen die ik toen niet kon plaatsen maar nu wel.
Het meisje waar jij het over had was zij. Lina. Je was niet verder gegaan, en dat getuigd van respect. Maar zoals we allemaal wel weten, als je eenmaal je ware liefde tegenkomt dan laat je die niet gaan. Tenzij je gestoord bent. Maar laten het daar maar niet over hebben.
(Er verscheen voor het eerst die avond een glimlach op het gezicht van elke van de viertal)
Hij vervolgde zijn verhaal: Anyway, je bent achter je ware liefde gegaan en ik kan het je achteraf niet kwalijk nemen. Het is toch ook gewoon de perfecte vrouwelijk versie van mij. Wie kan dat nou weerstaan?!  Hij knipoogte naar Sanae  en wederom verscheen er een lach op de gezichten. 
Maar, ik maak geen onderscheid in het volgende, vriend of geen vriend, als jij ooit haar hart breekt. Dan snap jij wel wat ik van jou breek h?
Ze schoten nu allemaal in de lach.
Isam: Maak je geen zorgen, je hebt mijn woord.

Isam en Amin gaven elkaar een knuffel en zo zaten ze elkaar aan te kijken.
Kort daarna ging de bel. Het waren de ouders van Lina en Amin. 
Het leek net uitgestippeld in de planning van die lange avond. Net toen zij eindelijk klaar waren kwamen ze thuis. 

Isam en Amin liepen vast naar beneden. Lina snelde naar de douche want haar ogen waren nog rood van de tranen die rijkelijk hadden gevloeid. Sanae ging met haar mee.

Zohra: Salaam  Amin drukte een kus op zijn moeders wang en Isam kuste haar op haar hoofd - Choukran, Slapen jullie nog niet?
Amin: Nee we waren nog boven aan het praten.
Zohra: Ja bij ons liep het uit, je tante wilde ons niet laten gaan, ik ben wel doodop dus ik ga door naar bed. Waar zijn de dames?
Amin: Boven, volgens mij in hun kamer ofzo.
Zohra: Oke, nou ik ga door naar boven. Wil jij alles even afsluiten Amin. 
Amin: Ja geen probleem, welterusten.

Amr was niet echt spraakzaam hij viel zowat in slaap meer dan een Salaam ou alaikoem kwam er niet uit. Hij liep samen met Zohra naar boven.

De heren gingen naar boven na alles te hebben afgesloten en de dames hadden zich inmiddels omgekleed en waren de douche in geweest. Zohra was nog even bij de dames geweest maar had niks door.

De dames lagen in bed na te praten over alles.
Het was echt een onvoorspelbare bizarre dag. Niemand die dit zou tegenspreken.

Amin klopte op de deur.
Lina: Binnen!
Amin kwam binnen lopen samen met Isam.
Amin: Dat hebben jullie snel gedaan.
Sanae: Ja het was dan fysiek geen zware dag maar mentaal was het echt vermoeiend. 
Amin: Ja het was me toch een avond. Vergeten we nooit meer.

Ze knikte alle drie instemmend.
Lina vond het eerlijk gezegd zo raar. Het leek net een sprookje achteraf.
Haar broer had het geaccepteerd hij had haar niet tot moes geslagen!  (ok misschien een beetje een overdreven gedachte maar dat dacht ze echt!) maar ze wist nog niet hoe ze zich moest gedragen. Ook Isam had hier moeite mee. Hopelijk zouden ze beide hun draai vinden zodat ze van het leven konden genieten. Zoals dat hoort. 

- Na de zomervakantie ging het snel. De ouders van Lina en Amin waren nog steeds niet op de hoogte van de relatie tussen Lina en Isam.
Sanae en Amin hadden al een datum geprikt om officieel het huwelijksbootje in te stappen.
De relatie tussen Isam en Lina was nog steeds in volle bloei.

Het was een mooie nazomer dag toen Isam Lina had verrast met de mededeling dat ze de volgende dag om 6 uur s ochtends klaar moest staan. De weerverwachtingen waren idem als de dag ervoor dus een mooie gelegenheid om haar te verrassen. 
Lina had nog proberen te achterhalen wat hij wilde doen maar tevergeefs. Isam liet werkelijk niks los.

Hij had Amin op de hoogte gebracht van zijn plannetje en die had ingestemd. Amin had Zohra en Amr kunnen overtuigen van het feit dat ze een studietrip had en hij zou haar wegbrengen naar plaats van bestemming, bovendien had hij beloofd haar ook op te halen aangezien ze rond middernacht weer thuis zou zijn. Lina vond het maar vaag. Ze wist alleen dat er een verassing was maar verder was ze nergens van op de hoogte.

Ze had zich zomers gekleed gezien de gunstige weersverwachtingen. Voor de zekerheid had ze een warme vest meegenomen. Je weet maar nooit, en s ochtends is het altijd wat kouder bedacht ze zich.

Lina: Kom op, ik word zo vroeg in de ochtend uit mn bed gehaald en je wilt me niet eens zeggen waarom. Wat hebben Isam en jij in petto voor me? Je weet dat ik s ochtends niet te genieten ben en dan maak je me om half 5 wakker, laat je me omkleden schotel je me een ontbijtje voor en dan vertrekken we.
Amin: Zied, drink je koffie op en dan gaan we Lina, waarom ben je zo door aan het tetteren, dan ga je toch niet? En dan zul je de rest van je leven afvragen waarom je niet bent geweest, ik ken je je bent nieuwsgierig je gaat er spijt van krijgen als je niet gaat. 
Lina: Zo ey, je kan het ook overdrijven.
Amin: Kom op, we moeten zo gaan neem anders je koffie mee.
Lina: Tuurlijk joh, gewoon met een beker de auto in. Zal mama leuk vinden. Daar gaat een van haar stukken uit haar collectie.
Amin reageerde hier niet op. Hij was nou ook niet bepaald een ochtendmens maar hij had het er vandaag wel voor over.

Lina nam een pak grote slokken en verbrande bijna haar tong daarmee maar dat maakte niet uit. Amin had gelijk, ze was supernieuwsgierig naar wat er zou komen.

Een half uur later stonden ze op plaats van bestemming.
Isam stond tegen de auto aangeleund met een enorme bos bloemen in zijn hand.
Linas ogen straalden. Ze wist dat hij iets voor haar in petto had. Ze had er helemaal zin in en dat ze om half 5 was opgestaan maakte haar helemaal niets meer uit.
Isam kwam op hen aflopen. 

Hij gaf Lina een knuffel en Amin een stevige handdruk met een bedankje.
Amin: Goed, ik heb gedaan wat er van me is gevraagd, dat wordt dan uhh.. 400 euro. Ja het heeft me veel tijd en energie gekost om dit waar te maken. 
Hij bleef zo serieus mogelijk kijken. Isam trapte erin.
Isam: Ja is goed, ik heb het nu niet hier maar ik zal er wel voor zorgen dat je het krijgt.
Amin schoot in de lach.
Amin: Serieus Isam, jij bent echt niet 100% als je daarin trapt?! Denk je nou daadwerkelijk dat ik hier geld voor zou vragen? Ik vraag je n ding. Me zusje heelhuids thuis brengen. Als je dat niet doet. Wajoow, laten we daar maar niet op in gaan!
Isam: Maak je geen zorgen, 

Lina gaf Amin een speelse por in zijn zij terwijl Amin en Isam elkaar lachend aankeken. 
Amin vertrouwde Isam helemaal maar na al die tijd kon hij het niet laten om dat te benadrukken wat dat betreft maakte het hem niet uit wie de vriend van zijn zusje was. 

Amin: Ok mensen, ik ga er vandoor. Maak er een leuk dagje van. Ik verwacht aan het einde van de dag een uitgebreid gedetailleerd verslagje van jullie dag. Doe geen dingen die ik wel zou doen en bovenal wees braaf.

Amin grijnsde van oor tot oor en keek toen van Isam naar Lina. 
Lina: Jij spoort niet Amin, doeggggg! Tot vanavond.. 
Isam: He nogmaals bedankt en zie je vanavond voordat we hier weer zijn bel ik je op saf?, - Amin knikte - beslama 
Beslama schatjes het stelletje schudde hun hoofd. Hun ogen spraken wat ze dachten: Die spoort soms gewoon niet!

Nadat Amin was weggereden en het stelletje hem had uitgezwaaid sloeg Isam zijn armen om zijn dametje. Het werd een innige omhelzing. 
Isam liet haar langzaam los : Hbiba, we moeten vertrekken willen we een beetje op tijd aankomen.
Lina: Uhh? Waar heb je het over, waar gaan we heen Isam.. 
Isam: Stap in, ga achterover zitten, geniet van de autoreis en geloof me, je zult er geen spijt van krijgen. 

Hij drukte een kusje op haar kruin en liet haar instappen. Daar gingen ze dan. Isam wist waarheen. Maar Lina, het nieuwsgierig aagje, werd er gek van. Het duurde haar allemaal veel te lang. Ondertussen had ze ook door dat ze Nederland was uitgereden. Belgi waren ze nu ook uitgereden. 
Telkens als ze het bordje zag die aangaf dat ze een land was uitgereden keek ze hem geshockeerd aan en Isam, die kon niks anders doen dan geamuseerd toekijken hoe zijn meisje allerlei scenarios in haar hoofd haalde.

Toen ze een bordje tegenkwam met Paris keek ze hem met grote ogen aan. 
Lina:Gaan we naar Parijs?
Isam: Geen idee.  Hij probeerde zo serieus mogelijk te blijven - 
Lina: Toe nou je kan me niet langer gek maken hoor. 
Isam: Uh jawel.  Isam gaf haar een knipoog  
Lina: Nou ja zeg, jij geniet hiervan h? Ik kan hier niet om lachen hoor. Ze stak haar kin in de lucht en keek hem niet meer aan.  
Isam:  Ik vind het wel grappig. Hoe vaak krijg ik jou nou zo nieuwsgierig te zien? Maar goed, nog eventjes geduld schoonheid, we zijn er bijna. Geduld is een schone zaak..
Lina reageerde niet.

Totdat Isam de afslag naar Parijs nam. 
Lina: Parijs????? Ahh!!
Isam: Geduld is een schone zaak zei ik toch? 
Lina keek nu met haar grote kijkers om zich heen. De hele autoreis deed haar niks meer. Ze vond het helemaal niet erg dat ze zo vroeg haar bed uit was en kon niet wachten tot ze eindelijk stopten.

Isam parkeerde de auto deed de deur open, rekte zich uit (zo een autoreis was vermoeiend!) pakte zijn spullen liep vervolgend naar de kant waar zijn meisje zat en drukte haar tegen zich aan. 
Isam: Madame, nous sommes a Paris. Excuseer me voor mijn Frans, mocht je ergens een foutje ontdekken, het is namelijk niet zo goed als mijn Spaans.
Lina: Haha, gekkie, ik versta wat je zegt, maar fouten ontdekken? Uhh.. ik heb geen talenknobbel wat betreft Spaans en Frans. Jij mag dus de hele tijd vertalen vandaag!
Isam: Graag.  Hij drukte een kusje op haar lippen en nam haar toen aan de hand mee richting een chique restaurantje om lekker te lunchen  

Ze slenterden door Avenue des Champs-lyses en genoten van hun samenzijn. Lina die shopverslaafd is kon het niet laten alle leuke winkeltjes in te gaan en wat dingetjes te kopen. Ook hadden ze heel veel momenten vastgelegd met hun digitale camera. (Topuitvinding!)

De avond viel en de zon ging langzaam onder. Isam had nog iets voor haar in petto. Ze had de Eiffeltoren nog niet gezien. Althans niet van dichtbij en dit was een bewuste keuze geweest van Isam. 
Lina had er de hele dag om gezeurd maar Isam kwam er telkens onderuit door haar naar andere plekken van Parijs mee te sleuren. 

Isam: Voor we naar terug gaan gaan we wat eten in een restaurantje.
Lina: Ok toppie, fain? 
Isam : In de Eiffeltoren... - Hij wachtte haar reactie af 
Lina: Aaaaaaaaaah! - Ze sloeg haar armen om hem heen - 
Isam: Je denkt toch niet dat ik je helemaal naar Parijs meeneem en je niet de Eiffeltoren van dichtbij laat zien?
Lina: Haha, ja dat weet ik niet lieverd, ik bedoel we hebben wel veel andere dingen gezien.
Isam : Het restaurantje heet Attitude 95
Lina: Ik kan niet wachten!

Ze liepen met een versnelde looppas richting de Eiffeltoren. Lachend, pratend, het voelde geweldig.

Nadat ze van hun heerlijke drie gangen diner hadden genoten was Isam nog steeds niet klaar met de verassingen. 
Isam: Blijf je even hier, moet even wat doen.
Lina: Jep.

Lina volgde met haar ogen waar hij heen ging. Hij stond te praten met een van de bewakers. Ze draaide zich om en genoot van de uitzicht. Ze stond op de eerste etage, ze wist wel dat het boven nog veel mooier was. Ze droomde weg toen ze een arm om haar middel voelde.
Isam fluisterde in haar oor hoeveel hij van haar hield.. 
Ze voelde zich zo goed..

Isam: Ik heb nog n verrassinkje.
Lina: Hmm, eigenlijk hou ik niet zo van verrassingen Isam.
Isam: Geloof me, deze zal je gedachtes doen veranderen.

Hij sloeg zijn arm om haar middel en liepen richting de liften. Hij drukte op het bovenste knopje en Lina wilde net wat zeggen toen Isam haar het zwijgen oplegde met zijn lippen op de hare.

Het belletje rinkelde en dat betekende dat ze er waren.
De liftdeuren gingen open en wat ze zagen was super. Het uitzicht op de Seine was verbluffend. Zowel Lina als Isam waren stil. 
Lina: Dit is zo mooi Isam.
Het kwam er haast fluisterend uit.
Isam: Het kan alleen niet tippen aan jouw schoonheid.
Lina kreeg een smile op haar gezicht. Wat was het toch ook een echte charmeur.

Ze keek om zich heen en genoot. Totdat ze werd verstoord, Isam draaide zich naar haar toe en keek haar lang aan.
Hij zei niets. Hij was stil. Keek haar diep in de ogen aan en rond zijn mond vormde een krul. 
Lina: Je weet dat ik er niet tegen kan als je me zo zit aan te staren Isam.
Isam: Waarom mag ik je niet aanstaren?  Nog steeds waren zijn ogen gefixeerd op haar  
Lina: Eh, gewoon?
Isam: Gewoon is geen reden.
Lina: Jawel, voor mij wel, dat weet je toch?
Isam: Weet je wat. Wat als ik het anders doe. Mag het dan wel?
Lina: Hoe bedoel je? 

Isam ging op zijn knien. 
Lina keek hem verbaasd aan. Er kwamen geen woorden over haar lippen.
- Wat gebeurd er? Leek ze te denken - 

Lina was sprakeloos.
Isam pakte haar hand vast en drukte er eerst een zacht kusje op alvorens hij begon te praten.
Lieve Lina, woorden schieten tekort als ik mijn gevoel voor jou ga omschrijven. Maar ik ga het proberen, ik ga proberen een beeld te schetsen van mijn gevoel voor jou. 
Toen ik je voor het eerst zag, het klinkt misschien superclich maar het was echt alsof de wereld stil stond. Ik dacht altijd dat dat alleen in sprookjes voorkwam maar jij hebt het tegendeel bewezen. Jij hebt me laten zien hoe het is om vlinders in je buik te voelen, en hoe het is om de hele dag door aan iemand te denken, dat je gaat slapen met die persoon in je gedachtes en wakker wordt met die persoon in je gedachtes. Dat je je niet kan concentreren op je werk omdat je gedachtes elders zijn. Dat je continue in de aanwezigheid van die persoon wilt zijn. Die persoon Lina, dat ben jij. En ik zou je voor geen goud willen ruilen. Niemand die jou zou kunnen vervangen. Jij bent net zoals je de wederhelft van Amin bent ook een wederhelft van mij. Zo voelt het, jij en ik, wij zijn compleet, twee puzzelstukjes die perfect in elkaar passen. 

Hij liet even een stilte vallen en keek haar even diep in haar ogen aan. 
Lina had ondertussen vochtige ogen gekregen. 
Ik hoop dat je een beeld hebt van mijn gevoel voor jou. Als je een idee hebt van hoeveel ik voor je voel wil ik graag dat je het met het oneindige vermenigvuldigd dan krijg je een exacte beeld van mijn gevoel voor jou. Ik ben veel aan het tetteren h?  Lina knipperde met haar ogen om haar tranen in bedwang te houden, ondertussen schudde ze haar hoofd, maar woorden kwamen er niet uit.  
Ik ga nog heel even doortetteren als je het niet erg vind  Hij stak zijn tong uit en zette zijn monoloog voort  Lina, ik hou echt zielsveel van je, ik kan me niet voorstellen dat jij geen deel van me leven meer bent, dat zou ook haast niet kunnen aangezien jij mijn leven bent. Ik wil jou voor altijd bij me hebben Lina, ik wil kinderen met je krijgen, ik wil oud met je worden 
Nu maakte hij een beweging naar zijn broekzak en Linas ogen werden nog groter. 
Lieve Lina, wil je met me de gelukkigste man op aarde maken. Wil je met me trouwen?
Hij opende het zwart fluwelen doosje en keek haar nu met tranen in zijn ogen aan. 

Lina kon de tranen nu al helemaal niet meer in bedwang houden. 
De woorden kwamen er met moeite uit: Ja, ik wil Isam 
Hij schoof de ring om haar vinger en tilde haar op en draaide een paar rondjes met haar.
Ze voelden zich het gelukkigste stelletje op aarde. Isam drukte een zachte kus op haar lippen en kon zijn ogen niet van zijn aanstaande vrouw afhouden. 

In de top van de Eiffeltoren had Lina haar Ja-woord gegeven aan de man van haar dromen.




*

----------


## Firdous85

Waauww, gewoon weg prachtig meid  :slik!:  !! Een top afsluiting echt waar!! En zoals ik al eerder een keer zei, schrijf hier een boek over, want er zijn genoeg anderen die jou verhaal willen lezen echt waar!! Elk meisje droomt over een man zoals isam haha  :Iluvu: 

Echt schat je moet in je vrije tijd echt iets met je talent gaan doen, het zou zonde zijn als je daar niks mee deed :Wink:

----------


## samekke

Wow wat een afsluiter, prachtig gewoon.


proficiat!

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

Maschallah!!!!...

Egt Prachtig Gewoon..

Kusjaaa Ili'tje

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Eeyz,

Dit ga je mss niet geloven maar dit is het BESTE verhaal ooit dat ik heb gelezen wollah kheb egt daarjuist zitte wenen. Dit is egt een PRACHTIG verhaal.  :petaf:   :petaf:  


GrtZ

----------


## miss_kebdania17

:verveeld:   :frons:  
Wajaw Egt een mooi verhaal 
Heb hier zitten huilen  :tong uitsteken:  Niet Normaal 
Ben egt blij dat k het heb gelezen 
X Rach

----------


## Dileyla

* Lieve meiden (& eventueel heren),

Hartstikke bedankt voor jullie geweldige reacties, met alle liefde geschreven voor mijn trouwe lezers 

Ik zal hier niet vaak meer komen, ik wil jullie in ieder geval een heel fijn leven toewensen..

Boessa van D...*

----------


## fatima0611

Uw verhaal was in 1 woord gezegd: formidabel!!
Ik vond het zo ontzettend leuk om je verhaal te lezen!!

Ik wens je ook een fijn leven toe!!



Groetjes van een trouwe lezeres..


Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## Barbiee

Niceee!! Echt een toppie verhaal.  :duim:  
Zoals ik altijd al heb gezegd =) 
Sorry van het late reactie, maar kheb het enorm drukk met men school..
Xxx  :kusgrijs:  Barbiee

----------

